#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тхеравада >  > > >  >  >  Тхеравада - это хинаяна?

## Еше Нинбо

В Махаяне ставится целью достижение состояния Будды ради всех живых существ. То есть буддист практикует дхарму и для себя и для других. Буддист Махаяны не забывает оказывать помощь другим в практике Дхармы.
Является ли Тхеравада - хинаяной, то есть малой колесницей, в которой думают только о себе, только о личном освобождении и достижении состояния просветления. И вообще стремятся ли адепты тхеравады к достижению состояния Будды или для них это является недостижимым?

----------

Raudex (29.11.2010)

----------


## Нагфа

> В Махаяне ставится целью достижение состояния Будды ради всех живых существ. То есть буддист практикует дхарму и для себя и для других. Буддист Махаяны не забывает оказывать помощь другим в практике Дхармы.
> Является ли Тхеравада - хинаяной, то есть малой колесницей, в которой думают только о себе, только о личном освобождении и достижении состояния просветления. И вообще стремятся ли адепты тхеравады к достижению состояния Будды или для них это является недостижимым?


странные вопросы)
почитайте книги, лекции




> Буддист Махаяны не забывает оказывать помощь другим в практике Дхармы.


любой нормальный человек не забывает.




> малой колесницей, в которой думают только о себе,


что именно Вы вкладываете в это понятие? 




> И вообще стремятся ли адепты тхеравады к достижению состояния Будды или для них это является недостижимым?


стремятся к ниббане.  и это достижимо

----------

Pannyaanatta Armeniave (29.11.2010), Styeba (29.11.2010), Леонид Ш (29.11.2010), Михаил Макушев (29.11.2010), Федор Ф (29.11.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (29.11.2010), Читтадхаммо (29.11.2010)

----------


## Zom

Если отбросить все холиварные посылы типа "достижения состояния будды всем и каждым, эгоистическое личное освобождение, низший путь, неполноценных архатов" и прочую ерунду, то:

По тем последним сведениям, что я раскопал, в целом можно отождествлять упоминаемую в тибетских текстах Хинаяну с Тхеравадой. И не только с Тхеравадой - а вообще со всеми ранними буддийскими школами, поскольку у них у всех, включая Тхераваду, был один-единственный Канон Учений Будды - который и до сих пор полно представлен в трёх версиях - палийской, китайской, санскритской, и, хотя все эти версии канонов почти идентичны, видимо всё ж таки принадлежат разным школам (вроде как доподлинно неизвестно с канона какой школы делался перевод китайских Агам - но точно не с остальных двух, потому что есть небольшие отличия). Ну и соответственно одинаковые идеалы - это достижение архатства (плюс более низких уровней арьев).

Фактически тибетцы общались только с представителями Сарвастивады и Саутантрики (которая, скорее всего, вышла как под-школа Сарвастивады, и не признавала абхидхарму Сарвастивады). В тибетском каноне, однако, содержится достаточно мало сутр первоначального буддийского канона (есть фрагменты Сарвастивадинского, Локуттаравадинского и совсем крохи палийского). Поэтому тибетцы, видимо, никогда не имели полного представления о полноценном учении Хинаяны. Уничижительные посылы выстраивались, судя по всему, скорее на разовых "межконфессиальных" спорах (по типу тех что идут у нас тут на БФе)), а не на тщательном сравнении доктрин. Поэтому учения Хинаяны в тибетском буддизме почти отсутствуют. Кое-что есть в Ламриме Цонкапы - но это опять-таки только комментарий, и к тому же там тоже очень мало Хинаянской информации.И, соответственно, критика Хинаяны выстраивается на недостоверной и малочисленной информации, вырванной из контекста - т.е. полновесной аргументированной критики раннего буддизма в тибетских текстах попросту нет, ибо для этого нужно было бы отлично знать весь Хинаянский материал (включая и абхидхармы и  канонические комментарии).

Поэтому хотите изучать Хинаяну - вот есть три варианта - либо изучать палийский канон, либо китайский (Агамы), либо санскритский (правда с последним всё сложно - полностью он доступен скорее только для буддологов и учёных - т.е. массовых переводов на какие-либо современные языки с него нет).

----------

Ittosai (29.11.2010), Joy (30.11.2010), Sergey Neborsky (02.12.2010), Won Soeng (30.11.2010), Zatsunen (30.11.2010), Джек (29.11.2010), Нея (29.11.2010), Сергей Хос (01.12.2010), Федор Ф (29.11.2010), Читтадхаммо (29.11.2010)

----------


## Dondhup

Старый холивар.
Тибетцы Дхарму не из воздуха взяли, Дхарма пришла из Индии  в частности из Наланды. Наверно индусы то ж с тхеравадинами не общались и ничего обэтой школе не знают как и об остальных 17 школах Малой колесницы  :Smilie: 
Так же как то что все сутры и тантры являются не первоначальным а безначальным буддийским каноном. 

Практикует ли человек Хинаяну, Маханяну или Ваджраяну и Дзогчен зависит от его мотивации, состояния ума, посвящений и т.п. Если цель практик - достижение Архатсва - то это Хинаяна. Если порождена Бодхичтта но практикуется только сутра - то Махаяны и т.п.  Пока Бодхичитту не породил относить ты хоть самой что ни есть высшей школе - в Махаяну не вступил.

Я позволил себе отступление от принятой в разделе тхеравада точки зрения поскольку вопрос касается тибетского буддизма. Хотите - стирайте.
Да и смотреть каждый раз из какого раздела вопрос неудобно.

----------

Legba (29.11.2010), Иван Денисов (01.12.2010), Мошэ (13.03.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (30.11.2010)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Буддист Махаяны не забывает оказывать помощь другим в практике Дхармы.


Нужно только отдавать себе отчет в том - насколько возможно помочь ЖС в этом мире. Будда уже помог всем, дал знание о Пути освобождения. Милосердие же, сострадание, добро - само собой разумеющиеся вещи для любого духовного человека, даже и обсуждать это не стоит.

----------

Vladiimir (30.11.2010), Zatsunen (30.11.2010), Нея (29.11.2010), Читтадхаммо (29.11.2010)

----------


## Zom

> Тибетцы Дхарму не из воздуха взяли, Дхарма пришла из Индии в частности из Наланды. Наверно индусы то ж с тхеравадинами не общались и ничего обэтой школе не знают как и об остальных 17 школах Малой колесницы


То что с тхеравадинами не общались - это точно, потому что к тому времени когда буддизм стал проникать в тибет - в Индии Тхеравады уже не осталось. Всё заполонилось махаяной и ваджраяной. Почему древних сутр в тибетской канон почти и не попало.




> Так же как то что все сутры и тантры являются не первоначальным а безначальным буддийским каноном.


Это только тибетская точка зрения. А тибетского буддизма в мире, напомню, всего 6%.

----------

Ittosai (29.11.2010), Raudex (29.11.2010), Читтадхаммо (29.11.2010)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Тибетцы Дхарму не из воздуха взяли, Дхарма пришла из Индии  в частности из Наланды. Наверно индусы то ж с тхеравадинами не общались и ничего обэтой школе не знают как и об остальных 17 школах Малой колесницы


Что-то вы попутали, Андрей. Тибетские трактаты (также как и старые тексты) в анализе указывают по крайней мере саутрантику и вайбхашику. Так что какие-то направления все же знали.

Да и школы раннего буддизма исчезли не сразу после составления ПК, а вроде как и до седьмого века некоторые существовали.

----------

Zom (29.11.2010), Иван Денисов (01.12.2010)

----------


## Zom

> Да и школы раннего буддизма исчезли не сразу после составления ПК


Надо отметить, что у ранних школ не было ПК -) У них был свой изначальный канон, который почти полностью соответствует (и соответствовал) ПК. Возможно только за исключением махасангики (и производных от неё школ), которая начала перерабатывать винаю, а потом и суттанту и создала вроде как даже свою версию абхидхармы.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Надо отметить, что у ранних школ не было ПК -) У них был свой изначальный канон, который почти полностью соответствует (и соответствовал) ПК. Возможно только за исключением махасангики, которая начала перерабатывать винаю, а потом и суттанту и создала вроде как даже свою версию абхидхармы.


За исключением записей о соборах. В этом считается школы различались.

----------


## Dondhup

Тибетский буддизм основан на передаче Учения восходящего к Будде Шакьямуни, а так же на канонических сутрах и шастрах. Например Абхисамаяаланкаре. Там все подробно описано - кто к чему относиться.

"Это только тибетская точка зрения. А тибетского буддизма в мире, напомню, всего 6%. "
Тогда уже скажите индийкого буддизма Махаяны и Ваджраяны, наследником которого является тибетский.
По Вашему Дхарма до Будды Шакьямуни не было?
Через 2500 в нашем мире вообще не останеться ни тибетского буддизма ни тхеравады ни дзэна. Какое количество людей практикуют ту или иную форуму Дхармы не досказывает и не опровергает истинность или ложность того или иного положения. Не горя уже о том что всеобщую перепись буддистов никто не проводил. Что в принципе бессмысленное занятие. 

Будда Шакьямуни вообще был сначала один в нашем мире  :Smilie:

----------


## Dondhup

> Что-то вы попутали, Андрей. Тибетские трактаты (также как и старые тексты) в анализе указывают по крайней мере саутрантику и вайбхашику. Так что какие-то направления все же знали.
> 
> Да и школы раннего буддизма исчезли не сразу после составления ПК, а вроде как и до седьмого века некоторые существовали.


Я не понял Олег что я перепутал. Я что доказываю что не знали? Конечно знали иначе что бы бы стали переводит на тибетский. Это мои оппоненты доказывают что не знали.

----------


## Zom

> За исключением записей о соборах. В этом считается школы различались.


Все старые школы признавали 3 собор при Ашоке (250 лет до.н.э) - а остальные соборы уже не признавались всеми, поскольку потом уже даже физически, а точнее, географически школы были сильно разнесены.

----------

Читтадхаммо (29.11.2010)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Все старые школы признавали 3 собор при Ашоке (250 лет до.н.э) - а остальные соборы уже не признавались всеми, поскольку потом уже даже физически, а точнее, географически школы были сильно разнесены.


Зом. Они конечно признавали, но насколько слышал, записи относительно происходящего - различаются.

----------


## Dondhup

Не говоря уже о том что реализованные Бодхисаттвы и Будды такие как некоторые тибетские Учителя могу напрямую видеть всю ситуацию в целом. Время - это тоже концепция.

----------


## Dondhup

Лучшее лекарство от сектантства - познакомится непосредственно с Дхармой в разных традициях. Например послушал я Учителей которые передают Дзогчен и лучше стал понимать собственную практику.

----------

Аким Иваныч (29.11.2010), Артем Тараненко (30.11.2010), Иван Денисов (01.12.2010), Нея (30.11.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (30.11.2010)

----------


## Zom

> Тибетский буддизм основан на передаче Учения восходящего к Будде Шакьямуни, а так же на канонических сутрах и шастрах. Например Абхисамаяаланкаре.


Ну всё-таки нужно признать что в большей степени на трудах Махаяны и - ещё больше - Ваджраяны. Индийской, да. А не на древних сутрах Хинаяны. Их же довольно мало в тибетском, как можно говорить, что на них основан тибетский буддизм? Я бы сказал, он основан на критике этих немногочисленных сутр, что попали в тибет. Хотя... если брать во внимание более раннюю полемику в Индии - то возможно критика была более полновесной. Но тут надо смотреть что из древних сутр критикантами признавалось, что не признавалось, в каком объёме, как опровергались древние комментарии и прочее такое. Опять-таки неплохо бы знать, что именно критиковалось - какие доктрины и положения. Возможно это были какие-то частные экслюзивные вкрапления какой-то школы, а может ряда школ, а может всех школ.. Вообщем непонятно =)




> Нужно при этом иметь в виду, что термин "хинаяна" придумали не тибетцы, (чтобы дразнить тхеравадинов на БФ), а ранние индийские "махаянисты". Разделение на 18 школ произошло ещё в Индии.


Это да. Просто в _настоящий момент_ данная терминология и доктрина (уничижения древних текстов) присутствует (да и вообщем-то активно используется), как я понимаю, только в тибетской традиции.

----------


## Dondhup

Никто из нас иначе как собственной реализацией доказать что те или иные сутры были искажены или не так поняты или не так переведены или что какая то часть Учения древнее а какая то нет не сможет. На видео Будду не снимали  :Smilie: 
То что суть Учения тхеравады ограничено вписывается в тибетский буддизм а именно путь Архата и Путь Пратьека Будды - это факт Во всех линиях изучают. Некоторые да ж Архатами становятся. Но кроме этого показывают немирские сиддхи, достигают Радужного тела и т.п.

Но никто из последователей тибетской лини если он с ума не сошел дурно о Тхераваде и слова не скажет. Вся Дхарма драгоценна.

----------

Janna (09.12.2010), Аким Иваныч (29.11.2010)

----------


## Zom

> Никто из нас иначе как собственной реализацией доказать что те или иные сутры были искажены или не так поняты или не так переведены или что какая то часть Учения древнее а какая то нет не сможет.


Уже доказано. Почитайте старания учёных - лингвистов, буддологов, филологов, историков, архиологов. Можете с этой статейкой например ознакомиться. Если раньше, скажем, 100 лет назад, ещё были знаки вопроса в этой теме, то теперь уже нет.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Я бы сказал, он основан на критике этих немногочисленных сутр, что попали в тибет.


Виная критике не подвергалась. Так что основание не полное.
А критика воззрений осуществлялась еще раньше в Индии. Например тем же Нагарджуной. А чтобы посмотреть, что именно подвергалось критике, лучше действительно тексты смотреть. Скажем тот же Сакья Пандита подвергал критике вайбхашику в большей степени, чем саутрантику.

А относительно статьи, так Зом при анализе надо слушать ведь не только одну сторону и соответственно источники, что поддерживают только ее.

----------

Dondhup (29.11.2010), Мошэ (13.03.2011)

----------


## Dondhup

Вообще критика в тибетской традиции - нормальный прием для того чтоб разобраться в вопросе.

----------

Мошэ (13.03.2011)

----------


## Zom

> Виная критике не подвергалась. Так что основание не полное.
> А критика воззрений осуществлялась еще раньше в Индии. Например тем же Нагарджуной. А чтобы посмотреть, что именно подвергалось критике, лучше действительно тексты смотреть. Скажем тот же Сакья Пандита подвергал критике вайбхашику в большей степени, чем саутрантику.


Ну Виная тут не столь важна. В ней доктринальных позиций мало. А насчёт Индии - да, я о том выше и написал. Думаю холивары там шли тотальнейшие, чёрт ногу сломит ))




> А относительно статьи, так Зом при анализе надо слушать ведь не только одну сторону и соответственно источники, что поддерживают только ее.


А источники там указаны. Причём источники более чем нейтральные. Или вы думаете, почтенный бхиккху наврал, что в истоичниках именно ЭТО написано? ,) При возможности конечно полезно будет ознакомиться и с источниками. Особо для тех у кого на этот счёт какие-то сомнения имеются -)

----------


## Dondhup

> Уже доказано. Почитайте старания учёных - лингвистов, буддологов, филологов, историков, архиологов. Можете с этой статейкой например ознакомиться. Если раньше, скажем, 100 лет назад, ещё были знаки вопроса в этой теме, то теперь уже нет.


100 лет назад на Запале имели плохое представления например о тибетском буддизме. И когда это труды буддологов стали доказательством правильности или неправильности того или иной Доктрины. Буддологи могу целые диссертации писать на тему какого вкуса яблоко так его и не укусив.

----------

Tashi Dugda (03.12.2010), Мошэ (13.03.2011)

----------


## Zom

> 100 лет назад на Запале имели плохое представления например о тибетском буддизме. И когда это труды буддологов стали доказательством правильности или неправильности того или иной Доктрины.


Здесь важный аспект был доказать, во-первых, что Будда существовал как историческая личность, во-вторых, что школы существовали исторически, ну и затем, самое важное - даже архиважное - доказать, что раньше у всех буддистов был один-единственный канон. Что в свою очередь означает, что потом кто-то "написал что-то своё".

----------

Федор Ф (29.11.2010), Хунг (30.12.2010)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> 100 лет назад на Запале имели плохое представления например о тибетском буддизме. И когда это труды буддологов стали доказательством правильности или неправильности того или иной Доктрины. Буддологи могу целые диссертации писать на тему какого вкуса яблоко так его и не укусив.


Помягче Андрей. Если бы не буддологи, то многие тексты не увидели бы свет на Западе, да и здесь в РФ.

----------

Won Soeng (30.11.2010), Zom (29.11.2010), Артем Тараненко (30.11.2010), Мошэ (13.03.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (29.11.2010)

----------


## sergey

> Является ли Тхеравада - хинаяной, то есть малой колесницей, в которой думают только о себе, только о личном освобождении и достижении состояния просветления.


По этому поводу могу привести одну из канонических тхеравадинских сутт:
http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit...l.html#iti-084
В ней говорится, что есть три личности, которые появляются на благо многих, для счастья многих, из сострадания к миру, ради блага, благополучия и счастья богов и людей. Это Татхагата, архат - ученик (савака, шравака на санскрите) Татхагаты и ученик Татхагаты, который следует по пути, учен и наделен нравственностью. Они учат Дхамме и святой жизни.

----------

Zom (29.11.2010), Федор Ф (29.11.2010)

----------


## Dondhup

> Помягче Андрей. Если бы не буддологи, то многие тексты не увидели бы свет на Западе, да и здесь в РФ.


Если бы не сохранившаяся традиция адекватных переводов на русский вообще не было бы.В Институте восточных рукописей в Спб большинство буддологов - христиане которые своеобразно относятся к буддолгам - буддиста. Я это знаю так сказать из первых рук.
А к буддистам не буддологам тем более. Нас например называют  конвертиты  :Smilie:

----------

Мошэ (13.03.2011)

----------


## Dondhup

> Здесь важный аспект был доказать, во-первых, что Будда существовал как историческая личность, во-вторых, что школы существовали исторически, ну и затем, самое важное - даже архиважное - доказать, что раньше у всех буддистов был один-единственный канон. Что в свою очередь означает, что потом кто-то "написал что-то своё".


Не факт что весь канон был записан тхеравадимнами, насколько я понимаю многое до них просто не дошло. Например Ваджраяна или сутры Праджняпармиты.

----------


## Карма Палджор

Извиняюсь, что не совсем в тему




> Если бы не сохранившаяся традиция адекватных переводов на русский вообще не было бы.


И да и нет.
Андрей, только честно. Вы много работаете с текстами на других языках? В частности тибетский, санскрит и китайский? Сравнивали одни источники с другими? Анализировали? Смотрели как видоизменяется стиль изложения в зависимости от того кто переводил текст например с санскрита на другой язык? 

При мне один человек переводил тексты Нагарджуны с нескольких вариантов перевода и комментариев. Не входя в ту или иную традицию переводов, а исходя из других соображений и своих знаний. Результат - текст фактически перевели с санскрита, в то время как на тибетском были обнаружены несоответствия. Это не единичный случай. взять хотя бы текст дхарма-дхармата-вибханга, который присутствует как в стихотворной форме, так и в прозе. Причем оба варианта в Тенгьюре. И между ними есть расхождения по смыслу, а не только по стилю.

Еще раз прошу прощения, что не в тему.

----------


## Zom

> Не факт что весь канон был записан тхеравадимнами, насколько я понимаю многое до них просто не дошло. Например Ваджраяна или сутры Праджняпармиты.


Факт в том, что не только тхеравадины имели такой канон, но и другие ранние школы. А тексты ваджраяны и сутры праджняпарамиты появились намного позже даже записи палийского канона. Что уж говорить про более ранние сроки ,)

----------


## Dondhup

Учение Ваджраяны и Праджняпармиты было даровано Буддой Шакьямуни. Не всегда людям.

Опять к Вам вопрос - существовала ли Дхарма до Будды Шакьямуни?

----------


## Zom

> Учение Ваджраяны и Праджняпармиты было даровано Буддой Шакьмуни. Не всегда людям.


И это точка зрения только 6% буддистов. А в ранних текстах нет никаких намёков на существование таких текстов или на факт "дарования" Буддой. Точно также можно говорить например о том что какой-то астральный лётчик обнаружил, что Будда ещё недоговорил кое чего, что он вдруг внезапно открыл. Например - что высшая колесница из всех колесниц - это Православие ))  (кстати не удивлюсь, если православные примерно в этом ключе и объясняют почему в мире много религий -) А в частности можно вспомнить Иософата Индийского )))

Согласно житию, Иоасаф был сыном язычника Авенира, который долго не имел детей и после рождения сына ему предсказали, что он примет христианство, гонимое его отцом. Чтобы избежать этого Авенир построил для Иоасафа отдельный дворец в котором он жил до юношеского возраста. Тогда он получил от отца разрешение покидать дворец и увидел, что за его стенами есть страдания, болезни и смерть. От этого у юноши появились мысли о суетности бытия. В ходе этих раздумий Иоасаф был обращён в христианство святым Варлаамом, с которым потом жил в пустыне 25 лет, оставив своё царство и умер в пещере Варлаама.






> Опять к Вам вопрос - существовала ли Дхарма до Будды Шакьямуни?


Смотря что вы подразумеваете под словом "Дхарма" -)

----------

Raudex (29.11.2010)

----------


## Аким Иваныч

> И это точка зрения только 6% буддистов.


Вы уже не первый раз апеллируете этой цифрой.
 Вообще бОльшее превосходящее численное количество адептов одного учения чем численность адептов другого учения, и преобладание этого  над другими - это ещё ни о чем не говорит.  Если так рассуждать, то можно  сказать, что  людей, непринимающих вероучение Будды, в мире ещё гораздо больше.
Так что это не аргумент.
Откуда эта цифра 6%?  - Наверное также как статистика автоматически включает всё  население традиционно тхеравадских регионов Юго-Восточной Азии и Шри Ланки в категорию буддистов Тхеравады.

----------

Dondhup (29.11.2010), Pema Sonam (29.11.2010), Иван Денисов (01.12.2010)

----------


## ullu

> Здесь важный аспект был доказать, во-первых, что Будда существовал как историческая личность, во-вторых, что школы существовали исторически, ну и затем, самое важное - даже архиважное - доказать, что раньше у всех буддистов был один-единственный канон. Что в свою очередь означает, что потом кто-то "написал что-то своё".


И что , они ошибочные тексты эти?
В них ошибочные воззрения или вас смущает только что это что-то свое?
Будда тоже что-то свое ведь написал, однако вы этому почему то следуете. Почему?

----------


## Ануруддха

> В Махаяне ставится целью достижение состояния Будды ради всех живых существ.


Вопрос можно несколько изменить. Был ли Будда Шакьямуни махаянистом или хинаянистом? Достиг ли он Пробуждения? Достиг ли он его ради блага всех живых существ? Возвращается ли Будда в этот мир для помощи живым существам? Существует ли в реальности концепция махаяны и хинаяны если честно ответить на поставленные вопросы?

----------


## Zom

> И что , они ошибочные тексты эти?
> В них ошибочные воззрения или вас смущает только что это что-то свое?


Если в более поздних текстах содержатся противоречия более ранним, то я выбираю более раннюю версию и вижу это вполне логичным..

----------


## ullu

> Если в более поздних текстах содержатся противоречия более ранним, то я выбираю более раннюю версию и вижу это вполне логичным..


Почему?
Ведь более ранний текст и более правильный не может быть одним и тем же по умолчанию. Иначе тексты индуизма считались бы более правильными по отношению к буддийским текстам. Нужно ведь ещё какое-то обоснование .

----------


## Dondhup

Может перенести вопрос в общий раздел во избежания бана за не кошерные взгляды На что мне уже намекнули  :Smilie:

----------


## Zom

> Может перенести вопрос в общий раздел во избежания бана за не кошерные взгляды


Да не - просто тему прикрыть надо и дело с концом ))




> Ведь более ранний текст и более правильный не может быть одним и тем же по умолчанию. Иначе тексты индуизма считались бы более правильными по отношению к буддийским текстам. Нужно ведь ещё какое-то обоснование .


И это действительно было бы так, если считать, что Будда всё взял из Индуизма ,)

----------


## Топпер

> По этому поводу могу привести одну из канонических тхеравадинских сутт:
> http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit...l.html#iti-084
> В ней говорится, что есть три личности, которые появляются на благо многих, для счастья многих, из сострадания к миру, ради блага, благополучия и счастья богов и людей. Это Татхагата, архат - ученик (савака, шравака на санскрите) Татхагаты и ученик Татхагаты, который следует по пути, учен и наделен нравственностью. Они учат Дхамме и святой жизни.


Именно так!

----------


## Еше Нинбо

> Вы уже не первый раз апеллируете этой цифрой.
>  Вообще бОльшее превосходящее численное количество адептов одного учения чем численность адептов другого учения, и преобладание этого  над другими - это ещё ни о чем не говорит.  Если так рассуждать, то можно  сказать, что  людей, непринимающих вероучение Будды, в мире ещё гораздо больше.
> Так что это не аргумент.
> Откуда эта цифра 6%?  - Наверное также как статистика автоматически включает всё  население традиционно тхеравадских регионов Юго-Восточной Азии и Шри Ланки в категорию буддистов Тхеравады.


Друзья, насчёт 6 процентов. Это вы имеете в виду Махаяну, что ли?
Так я вот вам так скажу. В Китае 1 миллиард 30 миллионов человек. Практически все являются буддистами (даже члены компартии) . Там партийные секретари спрашивают советы по важным вопросам у авторитетных китайских монахов-хэшанов. (как в своё время в Бурятии первые секретари втихую посещали дацаны). Лично я видел в монастыре Наньхуасы фотографию председателя КНР Цзян Цземиня, сложившего руки по-буддийски и почтительно склонившегося перед настоятелем монастыря Наньхуасы.
Практически 99 процентов китайцев (ханьцев) - буддисты, а это без малого четверть населения Земли.
Так что Малая колесница в этом плане не удел по количественому фактору.
В китайском буддизме путь шраваков и пратьека Будд называют Малой колесницей 小乘, при этом считается, что Путь бодхисаттв - это великая （Большая） колесница 大乘。
Китайские буддисты (ханьцы) относят себя к Махаяне. Хотя и не отвергают Тхераваду. 
В буддизме Китая, надо отметить, представлены три направления:
1. Ханьский буддизм (школа Чань и школа Чистой земли)
2. Тибетский буддизм
3. Буддизм Тхеравады
Все эти три школы одинаково уважаемы в Китае, хотя превалирует буддизм Махаяны, в особенности ханьский буддизм, главным направлением которого является Чань (Дзэн). Так что последователей чань-буддизма, которые относят себя к Махаяне больше всего в мире. :Big Grin:

----------

Мошэ (13.03.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (01.12.2010)

----------


## Еше Нинбо

> Вопрос можно несколько изменить. Был ли Будда Шакьямуни махаянистом или хинаянистом? Достиг ли он Пробуждения? Достиг ли он его ради блага всех живых существ? Возвращается ли Будда в этот мир для помощи живым существам? Существует ли в реальности концепция махаяны и хинаяны если честно ответить на поставленные вопросы?


Именно так!

----------


## Raudex

> Друзья, насчёт 6 процентов. Это вы имеете в виду Махаяну, что ли?


Нет, ваджраяну

----------


## Еше Нинбо

Ваджраяна тоже относится к Махаяне.

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (30.11.2010), Иван Денисов (01.12.2010), Мошэ (13.03.2011)

----------


## Топпер

> Ваджраяна тоже относится к Махаяне.
> 
> В Китае школа тантры называется "Тайная школа" 密宗. Суть тантры - это как и в чань передача внутренего понмания истины от сердца учителя к сердцу ученика. В Китае это называется сознанием отпечать сознание. 以心印心。Это очень похоже на Махамудру в тантре (Великая печать). По сути чань - это таже тантра. В ней говорится о достижении состояния Будды за одну жизнь. 
> При этом как в тантре, так и в чань считается важным недвойственное восприятие. 
> Клеши - это бодхи, страсти - это чистота, простой человек - это Будда. 
> Методом в тантре является понимание того, что сознание - это Будда, поэтому есть методы визуализации себя в виде идама - Будды. 
> Также методом является не отсечение клеш, как в тхераваде, а их трансформация. Поэтому в тантре используются клеши в качестве средства для достижения просветлённых качеств сознания. Страсть трансформируется в чистоту и полностью уничтожается. 
> Есть у некоторых людей неправильное понимание тантры как сексуальной практики. Это неправильное понимание тантры. В истинной тантре нет сексуальных практик, а есть методы трансформации страстей в чистое нравственное поведение. 
> Поэтому как в чань, так и в тантре практикуется медитация под руководством просветлённого наставника втайне. 
> Чань - это тоже тайный путь. Суть учения учитель передаёт ученику втайне.


Как ваш пост связан с топом?

----------


## Топпер

> В Махаяне ставится целью достижение состояния Будды ради всех живых существ. То есть буддист практикует дхарму и для себя и для других. Буддист Махаяны не забывает оказывать помощь другим в практике Дхармы.
> Является ли Тхеравада - хинаяной, то есть малой колесницей, в которой думают только о себе, только о личном освобождении и достижении состояния просветления. И вообще стремятся ли адепты тхеравады к достижению состояния Будды или для них это является недостижимым?


О каком личном освобождении может идти речь для Архата, когда он познал отсутствие "я"?

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (30.11.2010), Читтадхаммо (30.11.2010)

----------


## Еше Нинбо

> О каком личном освобождении может идти речь для Архата, когда он познал отсутствие "я"?


 :Wink: А для того, кто ещё не стал архатом?

----------


## Raudex

> А для того, кто ещё не стал архатом?


Дык - стать им! Речь то о целях. Цель практики Тхеравады одна - достижение Ниббаны. Ценно ли это только для араханта? Вопрос не однозначен. Например арахант Тхеравады сам по себе существует во благо существ потому, что является совершенным полем для заслуг. Будет ли он вести активную деятельность, например проповедовать, в тот отрезок своей последней жизни или нет - на его усмотрение, потому что в этом нет настоятельной необходимости, ведь Ученье во всей своей полноте уже содержится в Палийском Каноне, изложено оно там достаточно чётко что бы плодотворно практиковать Путь. Прочие же тексты традиционной Тхеравадой не признаются за авторитетные и считаются более поздними, хотя зачатки некоторых махаянских идеи там присутствуют.


> Ваджраяна тоже относится к Махаяне.


В обсуждении имелись в виду особые эксклюзивные методы ваджраяны (тантра), которые считаются высшим учением только её последователями (6% буддистов), и не признаются ни только Тхеравадой, но также и махаянским "мейнстримом".

На бытовом уровне, а значит для подавляющего числа последователей любой практически школы, разница зачастую размыта и во главе угла стоят практики накопления заслуг, окрашенные теми или иными национальными и культурными особенностями, включая влияние местных небуддийский или адаптированных культов.

----------

Kit (03.05.2011), Zom (30.11.2010), Алексей Е (01.02.2011), Егор Т (30.11.2010), Леонид Ш (30.11.2010), Федор Ф (30.11.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (01.12.2010)

----------


## Аким Иваныч

> В обсуждении имелись в виду особые эксклюзивные методы ваджраяны (тантра), которые считаются высшим учением только её последователями (6% буддистов)


 Может опять не совсем в тему, но интересно всё же -* откуда взялась эта цифра 6*% ?  Кто-нибудь может объяснить?

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (01.12.2010)

----------


## Raudex

http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...9&postcount=40

----------


## Карма Палджор

> http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...9&postcount=40


Не сказал бы что это совсем уж достоверно, особенно в свете того, что было сказано про буддизм в Китае. И кстати говоря многие тибетские учителя прошлого считали что ваджраяна всего лишь часть махаяны, ничего больше. Тем более что воззрение в целом совпадает, отличаются методы.

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (30.11.2010), Иван Денисов (01.12.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (01.12.2010)

----------


## Raudex

Мне почему-то верится стенду в Бюро существенно больше чем Вам. Сам даже не знаю почему.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Мне почему-то верится стенду в Бюро существенно больше чем Вам. Сам даже не знаю почему.


А мне вот как-то не очень сильно. Вы кстати нижнюю часть таблички посмотрите. Она не менее интересна. В том числе и про процентное содержание. И с верхней частью как-то не очень пересекается. И исходя из нее получаются совсем другие цифры.

----------


## Еше Нинбо

> Дык - стать им! Речь то о целях. Цель практики Тхеравады одна - достижение Ниббаны. Ценно ли это только для араханта? Вопрос не однозначен. Например арахант Тхеравады сам по себе существует во благо существ потому, что является совершенным полем для заслуг. Будет ли он вести активную деятельность, например проповедовать, в тот отрезок своей последней жизни или нет - на его усмотрение, потому что в этом нет настоятельной необходимости, ведь Ученье во всей своей полноте уже содержится в Палийском Каноне, изложено оно там достаточно чётко что бы плодотворно практиковать Путь. Прочие же тексты традиционной Тхеравадой не признаются за авторитетные и считаются более поздними, хотя зачатки некоторых махаянских идеи там присутствуют.В обсуждении имелись в виду особые эксклюзивные методы ваджраяны (тантра), которые считаются высшим учением только её последователями (6% буддистов), и не признаются ни только Тхеравадой, но также и махаянским "мейнстримом".
> 
> На бытовом уровне, а значит для подавляющего числа последователей любой практически школы, разница зачастую размыта и во главе угла стоят практики накопления заслуг, окрашенные теми или иными национальными и культурными особенностями, включая влияние местных небуддийский или адаптированных культов.


А в махаяне во главу угла ставится самопожертвование Бодхисаттвы. Идеал Бодхисаттвы - например, Бодхисаттва Кшитигарбха, который спустился в ад для освобождения живых существ и поклялся не становиться Буддой пока не освободит от Сансары всех живых существ.

И текстов недостаточно для практики, нужна передача от сердца к сердцу, от учителя к ученику.
Личная практика также основа основ.

А Буддой в Тхераваде не призывают становиться во благо всех живых существ? То есть состояние Будды для последователя Тхеравады - это нечто недостижимое?

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Мне почему-то верится стенду в Бюро существенно больше чем Вам. Сам даже не знаю почему.


А вот кстати сайт и с другой статистикой и другими числами.

http://www.adherents.com/largecom/com_buddhist.html

И картина получается другой, особенно если считать ваджраяну частью махаяны, что также допустимо (тем более что ваджраяна практикуется не только в Тибете).

----------


## Raudex

> А мне вот как-то не очень сильно. Вы кстати нижнюю часть таблички посмотрите. Она не менее интересна. В том числе и про процентное содержание. И с верхней частью как-то не очень пересекается. И исходя из нее получаются совсем другие цифры.


Посмотрел, там взято для китая 80% (оптимистичная оценка, есть пессимистичная - 8%).
Действительно при такой оценке проценты драматично поменяются в пользу традиционной махаяны, но ваджраянский процент боюсь это ещё больше ухудшит.

----------

Кумо (30.11.2010)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Посмотрел, там взято для китая 80% (оптимистичная оценка, есть пессимистичная - 8%).
> Действительно при такой оценке проценты драматично поменяются в пользу традиционной махаяны, но ваджраянский процент боюсь это ещё больше ухудшит.


Raudex. Еще раз повторяю. Большие мастера прошлого не отделяли ваджраяну от махаяны. Тем более что очень многое совпадает. Даже если брать крия-тантру например, то там и обязательства идут махаянские в основном (согласно Кхедруб Дже).

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (30.11.2010), Иван Денисов (01.12.2010)

----------


## Raudex

> А Буддой в Тхераваде не призывают становиться во благо всех живых существ? То есть состояние Будды для последователя Тхеравады - это нечто недостижимое?


Арахант и есть будда, Савакабудда, его Ниббана ничем не отлична от Ниббаны Саммасамбудды или Пачекаабудды. Этот состояние достигается следованием Пути Араханта. Состояние Саммасамбудды разумеется достижимо, но путь этот в Каноне не описан как рекомендованный к практике. Его будущий Саммасамбудда откроет заново, самостоятельно, когда учение в мире исчезнет и пройдёт ещё очень долгое время.

----------

Егор Т (30.11.2010), Федор Ф (30.11.2010)

----------


## Raudex

> Raudex. Еще раз повторяю. Большие мастера прошлого не отделяли ваджраяну от махаяны. Тем более что очень многое совпадает. Даже если брать крия-тантру например, то там и обязательства идут махаянские в основном (согласно Кхедруб Дже).


Хорошо, я передам эту информацию в Бюро, при случае. А пока позвольте использовать цифру "6%", ладно?

----------

Кумо (30.11.2010)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Хорошо, я передам эту информацию в Бюро, при случае. А пока позвольте использовать цифру "6%", ладно?


+махаяна. Итого сколько получаем в тандеме махаяна+ваджраяна, поскольку различие в основном только методах (а также в отождествленни, что вводилось учителями прошлого, в том числе иногда и Таранатхой), но не в воззрении?

Кстати говоря и один из учителей школы Сакья, Сонам цемо (1142-1216) также говорил про ваджраяну как про махаяну, называя ее необычной махаяной и не выделяя совсем в другое подразделение.

----------


## Еше Нинбо

Еше Лодой ринпоче также считает Ваджраяну Махаяной.

----------

filoleg (30.11.2010), Иван Денисов (01.12.2010)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Еше Лодой ринпоче также считает Ваджраяну Махаяной.


Многие учителя так считают. И считали. Это видно, если просматривать и старые тексты.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (01.12.2010)

----------


## Tong Po

> В обсуждении имелись в виду особые эксклюзивные методы ваджраяны (тантра), которые считаются высшим учением только её последователями (6% буддистов), и не признаются ни только Тхеравадой, но также и махаянским "мейнстримом".



Раудекс, абсолютно непонятно, почему Вы отождествляете Ваджраяну исключительно с тибетским буддизмом? Ваджраяна активно практикуется и в Японии, напрнимер - тантрийская школа Сингон. Да и вообще, как Вам тут уже неоднократно написали: Ваджраяна - это часть Махаяны. Это мнение самих учителей Махаяны.

----------

Аким Иваныч (30.11.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (01.12.2010)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Раудекс, абсолютно непонятно, почему Вы отождествляете Ваджраяну исключительно с тибетским буддизмом? Ваджраяна активно практикуется и в Японии, напрнимер - тантрийская школа Сингон. Да и вообще, как Вам тут уже неоднократно написали: Ваджраяна - это часть Махаяны. Это мнение самих учителей Махаяны.


Получается, что некое Бюро лучше знает состояние буддизма, чем учителя ваджраяны и махаяны. А также лучше знает, что в Японии явно не практикуется ваджраяна и пр. А также в Монголии и пр.

Хм. Ссылка на бюро в таком случае не может являться доводом никак.

----------


## Аким Иваныч

> http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...9&postcount=40


А как подсчитываются практикующие Ваджраяну? Как можно проследить это количество? Некоторые  это  вообще  не афишируют.
А сколько практикующих Ваджраяну (тантрический буддизм) в США, Европе, России? 
Всё это "липа". Количество практиков Тантры никто точно знать не может.
Или  просто взяли  и посчитали по количеству тибетцев (и возможно жителей Бутана).

----------


## Raudex

Я не отождествляю, мне всё равно есть ли быть может в японии какая то ваджраяна или в монголии, в бутане. Мы про проценты говорим.

Мнение махаянских учителей меня разумеется меньше значит, чем мнение Буддистского учреждения (в техническом вопросе причисления кого то к чему то), по той простой причине что учителя махаяны не являются авторитетами в нашей традиции.

----------


## Raudex

> Всё это "липа". Количество практиков Тантры никто точно знать не может.
> Или  просто взяли  и посчитали по количеству тибетцев (и возможно жителей Бутана).


Вам виднее, вы видимо посчитали уже. При любой оценке погрешности вытянуть больше лишних 3-4 % врятли получится.

----------

Zom (30.11.2010)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Я не отождествляю, мне всё равно есть ли быть может в японии какая то ваджраяна или в монголии, в бутане. Мы про проценты говорим.
> 
> Мнение махаянских учителей меня разумеется меньше значит, чем мнение Буддистского учреждения (в техническом вопросе причисления кого то к чему то), по той простой причине что учителя махаяны не являются авторитетами в нашей традиции.


Вы сами сказали, что это только их мнение. И как всякое мнение...
Особенно с учетом того, что у вас как-то не принято особо разбираться в тонкостях, а сразу - либо не так называется, либо число другое.

----------


## Raudex

верно, на самом деле мне столь же всё равно сколько в мире махянцев, на какие колесницы они там что делят, и обсуждать это в нашем законном разделе. Просто речь зашла о числе 6 - я привёл пруфлинк. Если не понравился пруфлинк - мне то что с того? Мне он нравится, хотя я понимаю статистика в данном вопросе штука очень мутная.

----------

Zom (30.11.2010), Егор Т (30.11.2010)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> верно, на самом деле мне столь же всё равно сколько в мире махянцев, на какие колесницы они там что делят, и обсуждать это в нашем законном разделе. Просто речь зашла о числе 6 - я привёл пруфлинк. Если не понравился пруфлинк - мне то что с того? Мне он нравится, хотя я понимаю статистика в данном вопросе штука очень мутная.


Конечно мутная. И опираться на нее не стоит особо.
Но либо вы, либо Зом первым здесь упомянули шесть процентов (используя как аргумент против оппонентов). Так что вопрос о некорректности аргумента был применен представителями тхеравады, что не очень конечно интересно. Вести диалог как-то всё же надо более корректно.

----------


## Raudex

Есть ли возможность у уважаемых оппонентов привести пару тройку ссылок где чаньские например учителя пишут о тантре как о естественной части махаяны. Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Zom

Статистика в целом всё равно такая, что методы отречения (сюда же включаются накопления заслуг - которые и практикуют все простые буддисты всех традиционных буддийских стран, включая и Китай) в подавляющем большинстве используются в буддизме, в отличие от тантрических методов "преображения". А тем более реально практикующих тантру и того меньше. За сим вполне можно сказать, что тантрические методы и воззрения - это всё же удел меньшенства буддистов, что неплохо бы отмечать.

----------

Raudex (30.11.2010)

----------


## Raudex

> Конечно мутная. И опираться на нее не стоит особо.
> Но либо вы, либо Зом первым здесь упомянули шесть процентов (используя как аргумент против оппонентов). Так что вопрос о некорректности аргумента был применен представителями тхеравады, что не очень конечно интересно. Вести диалог как-то всё же надо более корректно.


Нет,я  ещё раньше упомянул это число, в другой какой то теме. В данной ветке, честно говоря, это число немного оффтоп, потому что холивар у нас "Тхеравада" vs "всея махаяна". Думаю по привычке так получилось - как реакция на Дондупа )))

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Статистика в целом всё равно такая, что методы отречения (сюда же включаются накопления заслуг - которые и практикуют все простые буддисты всех традиционных буддийских стран, включая и Китай) в подавляющем большинстве используются в буддизме, в отличие от тантрических методов "преображения".


Ваша неправда.
В каком месте отсутствуют в ваджраяне (в методах преображения) отречение, накопление заслуг?

----------


## Zom

> В каком месте отсутствуют в ваджраяне (в методах преображения) отречение, накопление заслуг?


В самом принципе, самом методе. То, что называется отречением и накоплением в тантре, таковым не является с позиции остального буддизма.

----------

Леонид Ш (30.11.2010)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> В самом принципе, самом методе. То, что называется отречением и накоплением в тантре, таковым не является с позиции остального буддизма.


Факты, Зом, факты.
Практика включает по крайней мере три части - воззрение, медитация и поведение.
Вы упомянули только один момент ,в котором всё зависит вдобавок от конкретных обстоятельств. Да и то похоже, что упомянули вырвав из контекста.
Может стоит разобраться в матчасти, прежде чем приклеивать ярлыки в общем-то безосновательно?

вдобавок я спросил - где? А вы не ответили толком. И к слову сказать - в какой именно тантре (будем играть в слова)? Каком разделе тантр? Только плз подтверждайте свои слова фактами, а не высказываниями в стиле - "с позиции остального буддизма".

----------


## Zom

Мне очень просто об этом судить на основе реальной практики отречения, которая ничем не подменена. Отречение - это когда вы _реально_ живёте проще, уменьшаете жажду потребления, перестаёте потакать своим многочисленным желаниям и привязанностям - и сильным и слабым. Другими словами, ваша жизнь становится всё более и более аскетичной - если вы действительно практикуете отречение, а не что-то иное. И это прекрасно заметно и видно со стороны. 

Что касается накопления (благих качеств) - то тут также ничего не подменено. Если вы развиваете щедрость, то вы делаете это нормальным естественным методом - дарением реальных вещей, предложением реальной физической помощи в каких-либо делах. Если вы практикуете нравственность - вы реально воздерживаетесь от убийств, воровства, прелюбодеяний, плохой речи и веществ, омрачающих ум. Это реально видно, подмены нет. То есть вы либо это делаете, либо нет. Если вы практикуете доброту, вы становитесь добрым, дружелюбно относитесь к другим, и это тоже всё видно. Если вы развиваете осознанность, то вы реально отслеживаете состояния собственного тела и ума, развиваете его остроту, и это также реально видно и понятно. Если вы практикуете мудрость, вы распознаёте в телесных и физических процессах изменчивость, безличность, неудовлетворительность, распознаёте что сейчас в вас присутствуют негативные качества, сейчас позитивные, сейчас нейтральные. Вот так напрямую видно развитие мудрости.

А в тантре же всё не так. Там используются подмены - мантры, простирания, чакры, мандалы, идамы и т.д. И говорится что якобы практика с этими объектами развивает вышеупомянутое. Причём говорится, что мол, развивает даже быстрее "обычных" способов. Но это не очевидно, да и принцип получается совершенно иным, равно как и методы, не так ли?

----------

Vladiimir (01.12.2010), Аня Приходящая (30.11.2010), Егор Т (30.11.2010), Леонид Ш (30.11.2010), Федор Ф (30.11.2010)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> А в тантре же всё не так. Там используются подмены - мантры, простирания, чакры, мандалы, идамы и т.д. И говорится что якобы практика с этими объектами развивает вышеупомянутое. Но это не очевидно, и принцип получается совершенно иным, равно как и методы, не так ли?


Я попросил указать тексты, в которых всё расписывается, а не умозрительные заключения человека, который не практикует тантру. тексты и анализ на основании их и трёх видов практики. Если не можете это сделать, то так  и скажите. Ничего страшного в этом нет. Умозаключения на основании своих домыслов меня мало интересуют в последнее время.

----------


## Zom

Хех. Ну вот вы же практикуете. Давайте, объясните мне так сказать на пальцах, в чём я не прав. Давайте обсудим всё в конкретных технических деталях.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Хех. Ну вот вы же практикуете. Давайте, объясните мне так сказать на пальцах, в чём я не прав. Давайте обсудим всё в конкретных технических деталях.


Хе. Вы начали обвинять, не ссылаясь на тексты. Так кто же должен сперва признать, что с текстами не знаком?
И к слову сказать, поскольку разговор идет явно не по теме, может стоить перенести обсуждение в другой раздел форума (так сказать на нейтральную территорию) во избежание конфронтации и несоответствию разделу?

----------


## Zom

Нет, я про тексты ничего не говорил. Если посмотрите, я говорил именно про методы и принципы. То есть это то, что можно обсудить объективно.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Нет, я про тексты ничего не говорил. Если посмотрите, я говорил именно про методы и принципы. То есть это то, что можно обсудить объективно.


Методы, принципы, воззрение в конце концов - надо рассматривать сообразно различным классам тантр. Везде есть свои особенности. Есть и практика собирания накоплений, есть много чего.

Всё это не для данного раздела и уж точно не для данной темы.

PS: 
У вас было сказано: А в тантре же всё не так.
То есть либо текст вам знаком , но непонятен. Либо вы приводите умозаключение не на основании текстов, а на основании домыслов и слухов. И то и другое - некорректно  :Smilie:

----------


## Won Soeng

Ежедневная практика Дзен.
http://www.kwanumzen.ru/practice.html



> Совместные практики в Школе Дзэн «Кван Ум» проходят по определенным правилам, единым для всех дзэн-центров Школы по всему миру. Сама практика заключается в церемонии песнопений, совместной медитации сидения, медитации хождения. Утренняя практика дополняется выполнением поклонов.
> 
> Так же, в Школе «Кван Ум» существует практика коанов. Когда учитель задает ученику вопрос, что бы проверить его понимание, этот вопрос становится его практикой.


Стоит дополнить, что песнопения - это декламация сутр (шастр), мантр и дхарани.

----------


## Zom

> Методы, принципы, воззрение в конце концов - надо рассматривать сообразно различным классам тантр. Везде есть свои особенности. Есть и практика собирания накоплений, есть много чего.
> Всё это не для данного раздела и уж точно не для данной темы.


Но вот я же выше описал принципы отречения обычного буддизма. Описал принципы накопления благих заслуг и качеств. И вы ведь не будете отрицать, что в тантре всё по-иному. Иначе выходит, что тантра ничем не отличается от практики обычного буддизма, а это ведь однозначно не так ,)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Но вот я же выше описал принципы отречения обычного буддизма. Описал принципы накопления благих заслуг и качеств. И вы ведь не будете отрицать, что в тантре всё по-иному. Иначе выходит, что тантра ничем не отличается от практики обычного буддизма, а это ведь однозначно не так ,)


Не в этой теме и не в этом разделе. 
Вдобавок на соседнем форуме интересная тема появилась. С текстом, который относится несколько и к вашей традиции. Текст выкладывать здесь не буду, а вот ссылка почти в тему. По крайней мере к тхераваде отношение имеет.

Сайт к буддизму отношение имеет. 
http://dharma.org.ru/board/topic2892.html

----------


## Won Soeng

> тантра ничем не отличается от практики обычного буддизма


Тантра и есть практика обычного буддизма.
Однонаправленное сосредоточение, прекращение влечений, преодоление препятствий. 
Есть ученики, которые считают, что есть отдельно сутра, отдельно мантра, отдельно тантра. Их так учат. Когда эти ученики реализуют сутру, мантру и тантру - будет интересно послушать их ответы. Пока соответствующие вопросы есть смысл задавать только реализованным учителям, которым эти ученики доверяют.

Хотя даже в этом смысла совсем немного. Зачем эти бодания? Только потому, что некоторые ученики чувствуют себя неполноценными, если пьют обычную воду, а не самую лучшую воду в мире?

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (30.11.2010), Доржик (03.12.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (01.12.2010)

----------


## Zom

> Не в этой теме и не в этом разделе. 
> Вдобавок на соседнем форуме интересная тема появилась. С текстом, который относится несколько и к вашей традиции. Текст выкладывать здесь не буду, а вот ссылка почти в тему. По крайней мере к тхераваде отношение имеет.


Значит всё-таки то, что я выше написал насчёт принципов - правда. Ну вообщем-то что и требовалось уточнить в контексте беседы в данной теме..

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Значит всё-таки то, что я выше написал насчёт принципов - правда. Ну вообщем-то что и требовалось уточнить в контексте беседы в данной теме..


Зом. Приведение ответа без основания - это фантазия. Ответа в моем высказывании не было, поскольку подразумевает под собой уход от темы топика совсем в другую строну, что противоречит правилам. Вы додумали ответ, с чем и поздравляю. 
Когда приводится довод без основания, это показывает что тот, кто утверждает, скорее додумывает то, что ему нравится.

Поэтому перестаньте выдавать безосновательные утверждения и утверждения основанные на предположениях и слухах без знания матчасти.

----------


## Zom

> Поэтому перестаньте выдавать безосновательные утверждения и утверждения основанные на предположениях и слухах без знания матчасти.


Почему безосновательные утверждения. Очень даже основательные. Принципы я привёл, вы их не опровергли (и это не удивительно, ибо это всем известно ( что принцип практики сутр отличается от принципа практики тантр и чем именно отличается), было бы очень странно, если бы вы их опровергли =).

Вот здесь уважаемый А. Парибок проясняет эти принципы и отличия:

http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...50&postcount=1

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Почему безосновательные утверждения. Очень даже основательные. Принципы я привёл, вы их не опровергли (и это не удивительно, ибо это всем известно, было бы очень странно, если бы вы их опровергли =).


Я еще спросил про тексты, откуда вы берете искаженные представления о ваджраяне. Привести вы их не смогли. А ваше высказывание было безосновательным.

Я вам написал что?
*   Не в этой теме и не в этом разделе.* 
А вы что на это ответили?
*  Значит всё-таки то, что я выше написал насчёт принципов - правда. Ну вообщем-то что и требовалось уточнить в контексте беседы в данной теме..* 

Так что уважаемый, вы увидели ответа там, где его не было. Про фантазии уже говорил, а также про домыслы и слухи.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Вот здесь уважаемый А. Парибок проясняет эти принципы и отличия:


Тексты, а не лекции. Тексты. В частности укажите тексты тантр ,где нет указания на необходимость семи ветвей накопления заслуг. Если конечно сможете. И один из текстов с методами тантр выкладывался и здесь. Поищите. Там и про воззрение есть

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А в тантре же всё не так. Там используются подмены - мантры, простирания, чакры, мандалы, идамы и т.д.


А почему это "подмены"? Что плохо в простираниях?
Или почему бы не занять и так вечно болтающий ум мантрой - ведь мантра в конечном итоге всегда сводится к повторению некоего дхармического смысла и к сосредоточению на нем - это же не просто бессмысленное бормотание.
Чакры, опять же, - реальная анатомия тонкого тела. Когда вы выполняете сосредоточение по своим методам, у вас происходят те же процессы, которые описаны в тантре, включая вхождение ветров в центральный канал. Просто вы об этом не знаете с той подробностью, как это объясняется в тантре.
И так далее.
По-моему, никаких подмен. сли вам лично это знание не нужно, это ваше дело. А для кого-то оно, может быть, не лишенее.

----------

Tong Po (30.11.2010), Won Soeng (30.11.2010), Иван Денисов (01.12.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (01.12.2010)

----------


## Zom

Я вам об одном, а вы о другом. Я говорю о том что сами принципы различаются. Понимаете? Понятно что необходимость накоплений и заслуг и благих качеств постулируется в тантре. Но принципы кардинально другие.

Вот есть ещё такая вполне объективная лекция, сие проясняющая. Не будете же вы заявлять, что там всё неправильно написано и не соответствует действительности.

----------

Еше Нинбо (02.12.2010)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Я вам об одном, а вы о другом. Я говорю о том что сами принципы различаются. Понимаете? Понятно что необходимость накоплений и заслуг и благих качеств постулируется в тантре. Но принципы кардинально другие.


Ну уж не знаю, какие такие "другие принципы". Я слышал от своих учителей, что принципы во всем буддизме одни. Их, собственно, всего три:
1. Не совершай зла.
2. Совершай благо.
3. Обуздай свой ум.
- в этом все учение Будды.

Вот Тантра и предлагает определенные методы для обуздания ума, только и всего.

----------

filoleg (30.11.2010), Tong Po (30.11.2010), Won Soeng (30.11.2010), Доржик (03.12.2010), Еше Нинбо (01.12.2010), Иван Денисов (01.12.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (01.12.2010)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Я вам об одном, а вы о другом. Я говорю о том что сами принципы различаются. Понимаете? Понятно что необходимость накоплений и заслуг и благих качеств постулируется в тантре. Но принципы кардинально другие.
> 
> Вот есть ещё такая вполне


Зом. Без ваших ссылок на тексты, всё будет на уровне ИМХО.
Еще раз спрашиваю - где отсутствует в тантре принятие Прибежища, семь ветвей накопления заслуги и пр.? Начиная от крия-тантр плз.
Вы толком видно не понимаете ни воззрение тантр, ни методы, ни поведение, что там используется. Надеюсь, что это не так. Хотя по вашим высказываниям видно обратное.

Кстати во второй лекции есть несколько моментов, которые не совсем правильно поняты. Значения иногда выдергиваются из контента. В частности там не описывается воззрение толком, а заодно и поведение. Что же касается практики (методов), то тоже есть недосказанность.

----------

Еше Нинбо (01.12.2010), Иван Денисов (01.12.2010)

----------


## Zom

> Ну уж не знаю, какие такие "другие принципы". Я слышал от своих учителей, что принципы во всем буддизме одни. Их, собственно, всего три:
> 1. Не совершай зла.
> 2. Совершай благо.
> 3. Обуздай свой ум.
> - в этом все учение Будды.


Да, если ограничиться лишь таким поверхностным объяснением, то совпадает. Но стоит копнуть чуть глубже - и различия налицо.




> Зом. Без ваших ссылок на тексты, всё будет на уровне ИМХО.
> Еще раз спрашиваю - где отсутствует в тантре принятие Прибежища, семь ветвей накопления заслуги и пр.? Начиная от крия-тантр плз.
> Вы толком видно не понимаете ни воззрение тантр





> Кстати во второй лекции есть несколько моментов, которые не совсем правильно поняты. Значения иногда выдергиваются из контента. В частности там не описывается воззрение толком, а заодно и поведение. Что же касается практики (методов), то тоже есть недосказанность.


Но сами принципы описаны верно. Меня именно это интересует, и именно об этом я говорю. Поскольку мне кажется, что вы всё-таки не понимаете, что я имею в виду, я проясню на таком примере:

Вася и Петя строят дома. И тот строит, и другой. Все они занимаются практикой построения дома. Но если посмотреть чем именно они занимаются и как они это делают, то выяснится, что принципы постройки дома у них совершенно различны. Например Вася укладывает кирпичи, а Петя катает по земле шарики. В первом случае очевидно, как происходит процесс строительства. Мы видим что по мере того, как выкладываются кирпичики - один за другим - здесь и сейчас, в настоящем моменте - начинает вырисовываться вполе вменяемая конструкция, т.е дом. А Петя продолжает катать шарики и делать какие-то иные непонятные вещи. И при этом он говорит что тоже строит дом, просто его практика ещё не завершилась. Если мы внешне посмотрим на практику постройки дома Петей, то не увидим _очевидного_ процесса строительства, хотя, по словам Пети, процесс всё-таки происходит. 

Вот точно также с принципами подходом тантры и сутрическим подходом. Что вообщем-то всем достаточно известно, и никто этого не опровергает. Поэтому я не понимаю с чем вы вообще спорите -)

----------

Еше Нинбо (02.12.2010)

----------


## Карма Палджор

Зом. 
Еще раз повторюсь. Если вы чего-то не понимаете и не знаете всех закономерностей, то не надо выдавать свое ИМХО за авторитетное мнение.
Это толкьо ваше ИМХО, не основанное на текстах, которые вы не изучали. Что кстати в очередной раз повторили. А то, что указывается на основании слухов, слегка измененных лекциях (где не всё корректно показывается) и пр. - это фантазии. Вдобавок вы уже сделали то, что называется передергиванием или также можно назвать додумыванием за собеседника ответа, который он не предлагал. Надеюсь не надо пояснять, что подобный прием ведения полемики считается весьма низкопробным?
А в тантр есть и отречение и все остальные составляющие. Только вот незадача... чтобы это понять надо все же взяться за книжки и коренные тексты, а не за лекции и компиляции.

Кстати представители соседнего форума из-за той ветки сообщений предложили к тхераваде ваджраяну прибавить. Общего оказалось больше  :Smilie:

----------

Еше Нинбо (02.12.2010)

----------


## Zom

Боюсь, что в "коренных текстах" я не открою для себя совершенно ничего нового в плане самих подходов и прицнипов, которые прекрасно описаны в этой буддологической статье. Она ведь не на пустом месте написана? А если на пустом - проясните, где именно косяк в объяснении самих принципов тантры.

----------

Еше Нинбо (02.12.2010)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Боюсь, что в "коренных текстах" я не открою для себя совершенно ничего нового в плане самих подходов и прицнипов, которые прекрасно описаны в этой буддологической статье. Она ведь не на пустом месте написана? А если на пустом - проясните, где именно косяк в объяснении самих принципов тантры.


Ищите сами. Я уже сказал, что это не для данного раздела и не для данной темы. А в статье не описаны ни обязательства по поведению для всех типов тантр, ни воззрение, методы показаны урывками. Так что берите тексты и ищите сами. Могу в частности прислать тексты по трём классам обетов (ранний буддизм, махаяна, ваджраяна), если конечно на тибетском свободно читаете. 

А для начала - обойдитесь без передергиваний, раз так печетесь о правильном поведении и речи.

----------

Еше Нинбо (02.12.2010), Иван Денисов (01.12.2010)

----------


## Ануруддха

filoleg, вам замечание. Напоминаю, что вы находитесь в разделе Тхеравада и здесь вы должны выступать доказательно, а не с высказываниями: "_Ищите сами_" и "_Если вы чего-то не понимаете_". Просьба высказываться по существу и конструктивно.

----------

Raudex (30.11.2010), Zom (30.11.2010), Еше Нинбо (02.12.2010)

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> Есть ли возможность у уважаемых оппонентов привести пару тройку ссылок где чаньские например учителя пишут о тантре как о естественной части махаяны. Заранее спасибо.


Тантра является определёнными методами в канве махаяны, и они направленны на ту же цель что и вся махаяна. Непонятно зачем это разделять (и невозможна буддиская тантра без махаяны (именно махаяны а не только ей сутрической части или парамитаяны)), иначе можно было бы в том списке с процентами выделить ещё отдельно проценты по махаяне-парамитаяне, чаньской махаяне (с её методами мгновенного просветления, как это интересно согласуется с постепенным сутрическим путём?), теми кто включает в свою практику тантрические методы ("ламаизм" как в той таблице, какие же там всё-таки "свежие" данные, т.к. давно известно что "ламаизм" это неверное и некорректное название), ещё разделить можно проценты кто практикует только шаматху и випашьяну следуя махаяне но не признаёт допустим чаньских методов, или чаньских мастеров употребляющих дхарани в практике тоже в отдельный процент от махаяны, и окончательно разделить на наборы методов по каждому отдельному учителю.
Так какую тогда группу методов считать махаяной? (повторюсь, что когда говорят просто махаяна, то обычно могут подразумевать просто сутрическую часть/парамитаяну/бодхисаттваяну, но это только часть всей махаяны, в которой есть и тантрическая часть).

----------

filoleg (30.11.2010), Tong Po (30.11.2010), Егор Т (30.11.2010), Еше Нинбо (01.12.2010)

----------


## Raudex

> Тантра является определёнными методами в канве махаяны, и они направленны на ту же цель что и вся махаяна. Непонятно зачем это разделять (и невозможна буддиская тантра без махаяны (именно махаяны а не только ей сутрической части или парамитаяны)), иначе можно было бы в том списке с процентами выделить ещё отдельно проценты по махаяне-парамитаяне, чаньской махаяне (с её методами мгновенного просветления, как это интересно согласуется с постепенным сутрическим путём?), теми кто включает в свою практику тантрические методы ("ламаизм" как в той таблице, какие же там всё-таки "свежие" данные, т.к. давно известно что "ламаизм" это неверное и некорректное название), ещё разделить можно проценты кто практикует только шаматху и випашьяну следуя махаяне но не признаёт допустим чаньских методов, или чаньских мастеров употребляющих дхарани в практике тоже в отдельный процент от махаяны, и окончательно разделить на наборы методов по каждому отдельному учителю.


Да это всё понятно, по каким принципам тибетские учителя классифицируют учение мы знаем. Я же прошу именно доказательств того так "методы находящиеся в канве махаяны",  составляют некую цельность, общность, которая перекрестно признаётся учителями различных направлений этой самой махаяны. В качестве примера попросил авторитетное мнения какого нибудь чаньского учителя о ваджраяне. Если такого найти не удастся я в праве считать что никакой "канвы махаяны" нет,а есть отдельные разнородные школы у которых зачастую различи больше чем схожестей. 



> Непонятно зачем это разделять


Мне скорее непонятно зачем это объединять.



> Так какую тогда группу методов считать махаяной? (повторюсь, что когда говорят просто махаяна, то обычно могут подразумевать просто сутрическую часть/парамитаяну/бодхисаттваяну, но это только часть всей махаяны, в которой есть и тантрическая часть).


Вот и объясните что такое махаяна и докажите что она включает ваджраяну.

----------

Еше Нинбо (02.12.2010)

----------


## Топпер

> Вася и Петя строят дома. И тот строит, и другой. Все они занимаются практикой построения дома. Но если посмотреть чем именно они занимаются и как они это делают, то выяснится, что принципы постройки дома у них совершенно различны. Например Вася укладывает кирпичи, а Петя катает по земле шарики. В первом случае очевидно, как происходит процесс строительства. Мы видим что по мере того, как выкладываются кирпичики - один за другим - здесь и сейчас, в настоящем моменте - начинает вырисовываться вполе вменяемая конструкция, т.е дом. А Петя продолжает катать шарики и делать какие-то иные непонятные вещи. И при этом он говорит что тоже строит дом, просто его практика ещё не завершилась. Если мы внешне посмотрим на практику постройки дома Петей, то не увидим _очевидного_ процесса строительства, хотя, по словам Пети, процесс всё-таки происходит. 
> 
> Вот точно также с принципами подходом тантры и сутрическим подходом. Что вообщем-то всем достаточно известно, и никто этого не опровергает. Поэтому я не понимаю с чем вы вообще спорите -)


Единственное я бы исправил, что Петя не катает шакрики, а строит дом..... в уме. А на вопросы говорит о том, что ведь любое строительство начинается с возведения дома в уме, а потом уже по этой идее укладывают кирпичи. Что, в итоге укладывание кирпичей не ценно, потому, что без идеи они не могут быть уложены. И значит всё строительство, на самом деле, идёт в уме.  :Smilie:

----------

Еше Нинбо (02.12.2010)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> В качестве примера попросил авторитетное мнения какого нибудь чаньского учителя о ваджраяне. Если такого найти не удастся я в праве считать что никакой "канвы махаяны" нет,а есть отдельные разнородные школы у которых зачастую различи больше чем схожестей.


Раз считается, что та лекция вполне себе объективна, на которую ссылается Зом, то там говориться 
Поэтому хотя сами последователи тантризма и говорят о «пути сутр» (Хинаяна и Махаяна) и «пути мантр», тем не менее они предпочитают называть свое учение Ваджраяной, *противопоставляя ее не Махаяне* (тантры всегда подчеркивают, что Ваджраяна суть «путь», яна, внутри Махаяны), а *классическому махаянскому пути постепенного совершенствования*

Есть два обычных варианта. Признать ту лекцию правильной или не признать. Если первое, то ваджраяна в рамках махаяны. Если второе, то лекция выбрасывается.

----------

Tong Po (30.11.2010), Александр Владленович Белоусов (30.11.2010), Еше Нинбо (02.12.2010), Иван Денисов (01.12.2010)

----------


## Won Soeng

Надеюсь, не нужно хотя бы доказывать, что махаяна включает в себя парамитаяну  :Smilie: 

Вообще, это как про сферических коней в вакууме. Есть конкретные школы, конкретные традиции, конкретные методы. Кто кого включает - это уже из категории "догонит ли в воздухе, или шалишь, летучая кошка - летучую мышь?"

----------

Еше Нинбо (01.12.2010)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Единственное я бы исправил, что Петя не катает шакрики, а строит дом..... в уме. А на вопросы говорит о том, что ведь любое строительство начинается с возведения дома в уме, а потом уже по этой идее укладывают кирпичи. Что, в итоге укладывание кирпичей не ценно, потому, что без идеи они не могут быть уложены. И значит всё строительство, на самом деле, идёт в уме.


Не совсем так, Топпер. Когда человек концентрируется на дыхании, тоже часть действий происходит в уме. Поэтому пример также некорректен. Вдобавок есть еще один момент, котоырй важен собственно для практики тантр наверное даже больше - придерживаться того или иного воззрения. Если человек просто начитывает мантры и прочее без принятия воззрения, то его практика становится немного бессмысленной. Это не менее важная часть.
Не могу понять другое - почему вы принимая одно (внешнее поведение и ритуалистику) упускаете другое, не менее важное?  Воззрение например

----------

Konchok Dorje (30.11.2010), Еше Нинбо (02.12.2010)

----------


## Топпер

> Не совсем так, Топпер. Когда человек концентрируется на дыхании, тоже часть действий происходит в уме. Поэтому пример также некорректен.


Корректен т.к. мы при этом с умом и работаем.
С анапанасати всё просто - вам говорят, что делать и вы сразу же видите результат. 



> Вдобавок есть еще один момент, котоырй важен собственно для практики тантр наверное даже больше - придерживаться того или иного воззрения. Если человек просто начитывает мантры и прочее без принятия воззрения, то его практика становится немного бессмысленной. Это не менее важная часть.
> Не могу понять другое - почему вы принимая одно (внешнее поведение и ритуалистику) упускаете другое, не менее важное?  Воззрение например


Ну, буддистам вообще важно придерживаться буддийских воззрений.

----------


## ullu

> И это действительно было бы так, если считать, что Будда всё взял из Индуизма ,)


Нет, по вашей логике это так и сейчас, ведь тексты древнее, а других условий правильности нет.

----------


## Zom

> Raudex, Zom, Топпер, я не понимаю, что вы хотите доказать с помощью пруфлинков и сомнительной статистики. Чем больше у религии последователей, тем она истиннее?


Я лично против того, когда методы тантры постулируются как некий общебуддийский подход (в то время как в реальности это 6% - ну или сколько там каждый считает нужным набавить ))

----------

Raudex (30.11.2010), Леонид Ш (30.11.2010)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Корректен т.к. мы при этом с умом и работаем.
> С анапанасати всё просто - вам говорят, что делать и вы сразу же видите результат. 
> Ну, буддистам вообще важно придерживаться буддийских воззрений.


Тогда повторюсь (тоже спрашивал у вас на другом форуме). Что именно вас смущает в ваджраяне?
Согласно тексту Рангджунга Дордже (третий Кармапа) о трёх обетах, то сутью воззрения ваджраяны (от которого частично и методы работают) является восприятие существ на высшем уровне. И фактически для того, чтобы практика начала действительно работать в полной мере, требуется придерживаться воззрения не только в момент практики, а и в повседневной жизни. Несмотря на то, что ритуалы и сами по себе весьма эффективны, при наличии воззрения их действенность увеличивается.

----------


## Raudex

> Я лично против того, когда методы тантры постулируются как некий общебуддийский подход


... и общемахаянский в частности.

----------

Леонид Ш (30.11.2010)

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> Да это всё понятно, по каким принципам тибетские учителя классифицируют учение мы знаем. Я же прошу именно доказательств того так "методы находящиеся в канве махаяны",  составляют некую цельность, общность, которая перекрестно признаётся учителями различных направлений этой самой махаяны. В качестве примера попросил авторитетное мнения какого нибудь чаньского учителя о ваджраяне. Если такого найти не удастся я в праве считать что никакой "канвы махаяны" нет,а есть отдельные разнородные школы у которых зачастую различи больше чем схожестей.


Так и есть "разнородные школы", но все происходят из индийской махаяны. Почему мнение должно быть чаньского учителя, разве чань это исток махаяны? если в чаньской линии передачи нет тантры, то там ничего о ней и не скажут, монахи держут традиции в рамках своих линий передач. Или где-то в чань отрицают тантру как часть махаяны? или у них просто нет передач этих методов? (в некоторых как выше писалось даже есть).




> Вот и объясните что такое махаяна и докажите что она включает ваджраяну.


Что будет доказательством?  :Smilie:  слова учителя чань, которая является только одной ветвью махаяны? тогда почему чань, а не индийские учителя от которых пошли все дальнейшие разветвления?

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Я лично против того, когда методы тантры постулируются как некий общебуддийский подход (в то время как в реальности это 6% - ну или сколько там каждый считает нужным набавить ))


Зом. Будьте внимательнее. Тантры не постулируются как некий общебуддийский подход. Однако с точки зрения воззрения они не так сильно отличаются от махаяны. Методы могут отличаться, но они не менее действенны. Но методы во всех направлениях буддизма отличаются в той или иной степени.
А вот про шесть процентов - извините, но приводить статистику для самооправдания - также не аргумент.

----------


## Топпер

> Тогда повторюсь (тоже спрашивал у вас на другом форуме). Что именно вас смущает в ваджраяне?


Именно - методы преображения, которые идут в прямое противоречие с методами сутры и сутры.

Вообще дискуссию лучше туда же и перенести. Эту тему я скоро прикрою.

----------


## Zom

> Зом. Будьте внимательнее. Тантры не постулируются как некий общебуддийский подход.


Да я вообще в спор-то вступил как раз по причине того, что в очередной раз влез Дондуп (и бывает ullu этим тоже грешит) и заявляет достаточно безапилляционно об эффективности методов ваджраяны или о самих методах или о позициях и т.д. Хотя в реальности это не общебуддийские позиции, a позиции меньшенства буддистов. Вот собстна и всё..




> Методы могут отличаться, но они не менее действенны. Но методы во всех направлениях буддизма отличаются в той или иной степени


Вот да.. а с Вами я уже спорил не насчёт действенности методов, а насчёт самого прицнипа, который не позволяет видеть этой самой действенности - в отличие от "парамитaяны" -)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Вот да.. а с Вами я уже спорил не насчёт действенности методов, а насчёт самого прицнипа, который не позволяет видеть этой самой действенности - в отличие от "парамитaяны" -)


При отсутствии адекватной статистики, Зом, вы в какой-то степени обижаете представителей других направлений.

Не позволяет видеть внешне? Или внутренне самим практикующим?

К слову сказать, вот этот текст
http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...62&postcount=1
относится в принципе к тантре. В чем неувязки?

----------


## Zom

> При отсутствии адекватной статистики, Зом, вы в какой-то степени обижаете представителей других направлений.


Статистика вроде вполне нормальная приведена. Да и даже без точных цифр - сложите буддийское население (которое как раз-таки практикует парамитаяну) стран Тхеравады и Махаяны - и сравните с Бутаном, Непалом, Монголией, Тибетом (ну и плюс российские области традиционного буддизма). Небольшой процент последних получится.




> Не позволяет видеть внешне? Или внутренне самим практикующим?


И внешне - и внутренне.

----------


## Raudex

> Что будет доказательством?  слова учителя чань, которая является только одной ветвью махаяны? тогда почему чань, а не индийские учителя от которых пошли все дальнейшие разветвления?


Потому что чань реально существует сейчас как школа и включает достаточное число адетпов. Не нравится чань - приведите пример признания тантры учителем амидаистской школы какой нибудь. Спор о процентах, если нет никакой целостности, то господам тантрикам вэлкам ту 6%, да и прочую махаяну неплохо б тогда поделить на отдельные "проценты", если ничего реально цельного они не образуют.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Статистика вроде вполне нормальная приведена. Да и даже без точных цифр - сложите буддийское население (которое как раз-таки практикует парамитаяну) стран Тхеравады и Махаяны - и сравните с Бутаном, Непалом и Тибетом. Небольшой процент последних получится.


Это если считать ваджраяну отдельным звеном, а не входящим в махаяну.
Хотя если рассматривать в точки зрения обетов, то например крия-тантра полагается на обеты махаяны в основном. Со слов Кхедруб Дже.




> И внешне - и внутренне.


Это происходит и внешне и внутренне. Но как сказано в лекции, что вы привели, при правильном подходе к практике и использованию всех методов

----------


## Топпер

> При отсутствии адекватной статистики, Зом, вы в какой-то степени обижаете представителей других направлений.


Статистику, изначально приводил я.
Вот ссылка. Внизу страницы - круговая диаграмма. Можете убедится - 6 %

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Статистику, изначально приводил я.
> Вот ссылка. Внизу страницы - круговая диаграмма. Можете убедится - 6 %


Топпер. Там указана тибетская ваджраяна, но не указываются остальные ветви.
В Японии она ведь тоже существует.  :Smilie: 
Статистика не вполне корректна, к сожалению. Вдобавок она имеет смысл ,если будет доказано, что ваджраяна не часть махаяны (хотя о том, что часть махаяны говорят сами последователи ваджраяны).

----------


## Zom

> Это происходит и внешне и внутренне. Но как сказано в лекции, что вы привели, при правильном подходе к практике и использованию всех методов


Это не так. Внешне и внутренне принципы работы будут очевидны только тогда, когда они перестанут быть эзотеричными. Например - когда вы развиваете щедрость реально сделанным монаху подарком. Или когда вы развиваете мудрость прямым наблюдением изменчивости психофизических процессов. Или когда вы развитваете усердие прямым приложением волевых усилий к устранению возникших неблагих состояний сознания. Вот ЭТО называется видимым и внутренне и внешне принципом. Чего нет в тантре.

----------

Леонид Ш (30.11.2010)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Внешне и внутренне принципы работы будут очевидны только тогда, когда они перестанут быть эзотеричными. Например - когда вы развиваете щедрость реально сделанным монаху подарком. Или когда вы развиваете мудрость прямым наблюдением изменчивости психофизических процессов. Или когда вы развитваете усердие прямым приложением волевых усилий к устранению возникших неблагих состояний сознания. Вот ЭТО называется видимым и внутренне и внешне принципом. Чего нет в тантре.


Не додумывайте. Вы исходите только из своего опыта в данном варианте. Причем опыта, который не придерживается воззрения.

Впрочем чтобы не додумывать, просто перепечатаю здесь текст из другого раздела (вы его посмотреть как вижу не удосужились)

Воззрение есть Великая Печать основы [которая такова]. Изначальная сфера равенства циклического существования и нирваны - неизменна, свободна от загрязнений, умопостроений и знаков-символов...
...

Медитация есть сущностный путь практики. ...
Пресеки умопостроения [в отношении] трёх времен, надежды и опасения.
...

В шаматхе-умиротворении практикуй, увеличивая в размере. Чтобы ни возникало, покойся в освобождении возникновения как сущности-природе. Посредством оружия випашьяны отсеки корень и основание. [Тогда] встретишь обнаженное осознавание-ведение, что неколебимо. [Покойся с] расслаблением в обширном [состояние] без фиксации и без медитации. В неконцептуальном блаженстве и ясности нет различения вкуса. Нет необходимости в отбрасывании в совершенной природе когда переживается пустота. Пресекай привязанность к счету-размерам, когда переживаются проявления. Взирай на природу, что свободна от трёх или четырех [аспектов]. Когда не пребываешь в формальной [практике медитативного] равновесия, также возникают такие переживания. Поэтому будь [бдителен] как вор, что не движется [никуда]. 
...

Поведение. Чтобы ни возникало, объединяй с рекой осознанности. Охраняй драгоценность исполнения желаний - сердечные обязательства. Обладай [постижением] пустотной природы и милосердия-сердечности, что есть сокровищница сопутствующая просветлённому настрою.
...

----------

Konchok Dorje (30.11.2010)

----------


## Zom

Это не надо додумывать, ведь это и так всем очевидно.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Это не надо додумывать, ведь это и так всем очевидно.


Да не факт. Вы по ссылке пройдите где текст указан. Он на этом форуме находится. Прочтите его.

----------


## Топпер

> Топпер. Там указана тибетская ваджраяна, но не указываются остальные ветви.
> В Японии она ведь тоже существует.


И сколько там того Сингона?



> Статистика не вполне корректна, к сожалению. Вдобавок она имеет смысл ,если будет доказано, что ваджраяна не часть махаяны (хотя о том, что часть махаяны говорят сами последователи ваджраяны).


Мне, честно говоря, всё равно, часть ли она махаяны или отдельная колесница. Принципиально это ничего не изменит. Точно также, как всё-равно к хинаяне или махаяне отнесут тхераваду  :Smilie:

----------


## Карма Палджор

> И сколько там того Сингона?
> Мне, честно говоря, всё равно, часть ли она махаяны или отдельная колесница. Принципиально это ничего не изменит. Точно также, как всё-равно к хинаяне или махаяне отнесут тхераваду


Хм. На другом форуме могут и к ваджраяне отправить  :Smilie:

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> Потому что чань реально существует сейчас как школа и включает достаточное число адетпов. Не нравится чань - приведите пример признания тантры учителем амидаистской школы какой нибудь. Спор о процентах, если нет никакой целостности, то господам тантрикам вэлкам ту 6%, да и прочую махаяну неплохо б тогда поделить на отдельные "проценты", если ничего реально цельного они не образуют.


Школ много существует) причём тут признание, разве отвергают? (там также существуют тантры)
Да, всё это разные школы и направления, но они берут своё развитие от махаяны.
Вот тут есть временная шкала развития буддизма:
http://viewonbuddhism.org/time-line.html

Получаем:
2nd Century India: Appearance of Mahayana Buddhism as separate school. 
...
320 to 1000 India: Development of Vajrayana Buddhism, *based on Mahayana*.
...
7th century China: Founding of Hua-yen school by Fa-tsang (643-712) - tantric Buddhism lasted only until about 1000 CE. 
...

----------

filoleg (30.11.2010), Raudex (30.11.2010)

----------


## Zom

> Впрочем чтобы не додумывать, просто перепечатаю здесь текст из другого раздела (вы его посмотреть как вижу не удосужились)


Всё это - вода.

Вы вот объясните, например, каким таким образом здесь-и-сейчас видно, что начитываение мантры Вадражсаттвы очищает ум от гнева? По-моему это совершенно НЕ очевидно. И такие принципы неочевидности - сплошь и рядом в Ваджраяне.

А вот в парамитаяне посредством Правильной Внимательности и Правильного Усилия как раз-таки _очевидно_, как уменьшается гнев. Вначале вы его выявили в себе (увидели с помощью осознанности), а затем с помощью Правильного Усилия устранили - и тут же это увидели, как гнев устранился. Вот это называется принципом очевидным.

----------

Raudex (30.11.2010), Егор Т (01.12.2010), Леонид Ш (30.11.2010)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Всё это - вода.
> 
> Вы вот объясните, например, каким таким образом здесь-и-сейчас видно, что начитываение мантры Вадражсаттвы очищает ум от гнева? По-моему это совершенно НЕ очевидно. И такие принципы неочевидности - сплошь и рядом в Ваджраяне.


Если всё это вода, то такое же отношение можно перенести на всё. Там вполне ясно показывается, что надо делать. И как работать с собой. И практики Ваджрасаттвы там не видно  :Smilie:  Впрочем пятнадцатый Кармапа был известен и как практик Дзогчен

----------

Zom (30.11.2010)

----------


## Zom

> И практики Ваджрасаттвы там не видно


Вот именно, как раз о чём я и говорю.

----------


## Топпер

> Если всё это вода, то такое же отношение можно перенести на всё.


Не на всё.



> Там вполне ясно показывается, что надо делать. И как работать с собой.


А вот *почему* надо делать именно так - не объясняется. Точнее объясняется, но эти объяснения из области веры.

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> Всё это - вода.
> 
> Вы вот объясните, например, каким таким образом здесь-и-сейчас видно, что начитываение мантры Вадражсаттвы очищает ум от гнева? По-моему это совершенно НЕ очевидно. И такие принципы неочевидности - сплошь и рядом в Ваджраяне.


Кстати, а эти методы визуализации верны с точки зрения тхеравады?:
http://buddho.org.ru/methods/?c=visualization

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Ну Виная тут не столь важна. В ней доктринальных позиций мало. А насчёт Индии - да, я о том выше и написал. Думаю холивары там шли тотальнейшие, чёрт ногу сломит ))


А потом, через много-много жизней мы все встретились на БФ  :Big Grin:

----------

filoleg (30.11.2010), Егор Т (01.12.2010), Нея (30.11.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (30.11.2010)

----------


## Топпер

> Кстати, а эти методы визуализации верны с точки зрения тхеравады?:
> http://buddho.org.ru/methods/?c=visualization


Да, можно и так. Но после того, как метта появилась, визуализации нужно убрать.

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (30.11.2010)

----------


## Zom

> Кстати, а эти методы визуализации верны с точки зрения тхеравады?:
> http://buddho.org.ru/methods/?c=visualization


Это авторские методики. В палийском каноне такого нет. Там есть направление доброты на все 4 стороны света, охват всех существ и т.д. - но согласно Висуддхимагге это делается на основе джханового сосредоточения - т.е. это не визуализация, а реальное прямое видение всех существ, всех этих огромных областей пространства.

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (30.11.2010)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> А вот *почему* надо делать именно так - не объясняется. Точнее объясняется, но эти объяснения из области веры.


Не все объяснения ваджраяны основаны на вере. Точнее не больше, чем представления тхеравады или махаяны. Чистая вера хороша, но она не единственная.

Если же говорить о так называемых  терма и появлении ваджраяны (в том числе и в Тибете), то это частично или полностью предсказываются и в сутрах махаяны.

For Raudex
Вам такой автор как Вон Кью Кит подойдет? Он признавал аутентичность ваджраяны. И ведь из дзен похоже

----------


## Топпер

> Не все объяснения ваджраяны основаны на вере. Точнее не больше, чем представления тхеравады или махаяны. Чистая вера хороша, но она не единственная.


Думаю, что поболее. Всё-таки методы медитации в тхераваде - очевидны. 



> Если же говорить о так называемых  терма и появлении ваджраяны (в том числе и в Тибете), то это частично или полностью предсказываются и в сутрах махаяны.


частично - это уже не полностью.

----------


## Топпер

> т.е. это не визуализация, а реальное прямое видение всех существ, всех этих огромных областей пространства.


Интересный подход. Надо будет обдумать.

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> Да, можно и так. Но после того, как метта появилась, визуализации нужно убрать.





> Это авторские методики. В палийском каноне такого нет. Там есть направление доброты на все 4 стороны света, охват всех существ и т.д. - но согласно Висуддхимагге это делается на основе джханового сосредоточения - т.е. это не визуализация, а реальное прямое видение всех существ, всех этих огромных областей пространства.


Так можно или нет, не совсем понял.
В любом случае этот метод очень похож на тантрический)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Думаю, что поболее. Всё-таки методы медитации в тхераваде - очевидны. 
> частично - это уже не полностью.


Что-то обосновывается в виде прямых указаний в сутрах махаяны. Что-то обосновывается в виде общих указаний на то или иное явление (напрмиер массовое появление терма). Если в некоторых тантрах всё не так очевидно, то во многих тантрах достаточно очевидна последовательность действий и то, что именно надо делать. Но при этом надо знать уже и соответствующее воззрение.
И лучше его применять не только во время практики, но и в обыденной жизни, так сказать между сессиями.

----------


## Zom

> Так можно или нет, не совсем понял.
> В любом случае этот метод очень похож на тантрический)


Можно ВСЁ )) Вопрос только в том, будет ли реальная от этого польза ,)

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

А вобще неправильная таблица там висит)
Написали всю махаяну, потом ещё раз зачем-то выделили из неё ваджраяну. Написали бы тогда или просто махаяну в общем или раздробили бы её на разные части (сутра, тантра, чань и т.п.).

----------

Raudex (30.11.2010)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Всё это - вода.
> 
> Вы вот объясните, например, каким таким образом здесь-и-сейчас видно, что начитываение мантры Вадражсаттвы очищает ум от гнева? По-моему это совершенно НЕ очевидно. И такие принципы неочевидности - сплошь и рядом в Ваджраяне.
> 
> А вот в парамитаяне посредством Правильной Внимательности и Правильного Усилия как раз-таки _очевидно_, как уменьшается гнев. Вначале вы его выявили в себе (увидели с помощью осознанности), а затем с помощью Правильного Усилия устранили - и тут же это увидели, как гнев устранился. Вот это называется принципом очевидным.


Некрасиво дополнять сообщение, когда на него уже пришел ответ.
Кстати просто повторение мантр не особо сильно помогает, если не применяются и другие методы. вы взяли только одно - повторение, а где действия на уровне ума? Или скажем тела?

----------


## Топпер

> Так можно или нет, не совсем понял.
> В любом случае этот метод очень похож на тантрический)


Похож. Поэтому до тех пор, пока в голове будет *воображаемый* внешний мир, который вы должны объять любовью, вы джханы и не достигнете. Вероятность есть только после того, как уберёте визуализацию.

----------


## Топпер

> А вобще неправильная таблица там висит)
> Написали всю махаяну, потом ещё раз зачем-то выделили из неё ваджраяну. Написали бы тогда или просто махаяну в общем или раздробили бы её на разные части (сутра, тантра, чань и т.п.).


Видимо составители таблицы тоже не считают ваджраяну частью махаяны.

----------

Леонид Ш (30.11.2010)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Похож. Поэтому до тех пор, пока в голове будет *воображаемый* внешний мир, который вы должны объять любовью, вы джханы и не достигнете. Вероятность есть только после того, как уберёте визуализацию.


Не только. Если применять соответствующее воззрение, то тоже вероятность каких-либо достижений может быть. Но если не применять, то как вы и сказали.
Впрочем в ламриме относительно этого также приводятся методы.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Видимо составители таблицы тоже не считают ваджраяну частью махаяны.


Слово другое  :Smilie: 
Хотя можно было применить колесница тайной мантры, колесница плода и пр.

----------


## Топпер

> Что-то обосновывается в виде прямых указаний в сутрах махаяны. Что-то обосновывается в виде общих указаний на то или иное явление (напрмиер массовое появление терма). Если в некоторых тантрах всё не так очевидно, то во многих тантрах достаточно очевидна последовательность действий и то, что именно надо делать. Но при этом надо знать уже и соответствующее воззрение.
> И лучше его применять не только во время практики, но и в обыденной жизни, так сказать между сессиями.


Вот именно. Что-то обрисовывается, а что-то - нет. Про терма я уж молчу. Если этот подход применять, то и книга мормона будет частью Библии.

----------


## Топпер

> Слово другое 
> Хотя можно было применить колесница тайной мантры, колесница плода и пр.


Колесница *обычно* и подразумевает отдельность, как и в словах "хинаяна", "махаяна".

----------


## Zom

> Это - правда, Zom. В Ваджраяне многое происходит не очевидным, почти чудесным, образом, потому, что работа в основном происходит на уровне энергии. 
> Вы не можете, очевидно, увидеть как электричество циркулирует в утюге, как энергия преобразуется из электрической в тепловую, но тем не менее утюг нагревается и вы можете им пользоваться.Подобно тому как йогинами, которые хорошо овладели практикой туммо, не мёрзнут в горах и под ними растапливается лёд и снег.


Вот что и пытаюсь объяснить многоуважаемому оппоненту -)
Кстати в самом принципе циркуляции энергии тоже не очевиден эффект очищения ума ,) Всё это просто берётся на веру, мол, это типа происходит. Кстати - точно такая же критика содержалась и в адрес Гоенки (в той статье, что я недавно постил). Он тоже объясняет что каким-то чудесным образом телесные вибрации уничтожают санкхары ..или как там.. вообщем ..кхе-кхе))

----------

Raudex (30.11.2010)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Вот именно. Что-то обрисовывается, а что-то - нет. Про терма я уж молчу. Если этот подход применять, то и книга мормона будет частью Библии.


Ну вот и терма не понравились. 
Как сказал ЧННР, надо смотреть на суть, а не внешнее оформление.
Правда вас, Топпер, никто верить в терма не заставляет. И даже не предлагает.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Колесница *обычно* и подразумевает отдельность, как и в словах "хинаяна", "махаяна".


Колесница обычно подразумевает транспортное средство, которое что-то куда-то везет.
Если таким образом подходить к вопросу, то следует выделять гораздо больше ян (если следовать словам), а не собственно направлений.
Так будет как минимум четыре или шесть ян в ваджраяне, в махаяне (из-за читтаматры ,мадхьямаки и пр) тоже несколько ян. Смысл есть? Нет. Только как пища для ума, который грызет сам себя и пытается самоутвердится.

Zom. Вам ссылку дал, всё же прочтите. Вы же так и не прочли и не указали то, что вам неприятно. Хотя может и прочли, но чего-то не ясно

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> Похож. Поэтому до тех пор, пока в голове будет *воображаемый* внешний мир, который вы должны объять любовью, вы джханы и не достигнете. Вероятность есть только после того, как уберёте визуализацию.


Это так, так и тантрический метод не обделяет себя сосредоточением, развитием разных состояний любви и т.п. Воображение это также лишь часть практики, но не главная и конечная цель.

----------


## Raudex

> Школ много существует) причём тут признание, разве отвергают? (там также существуют тантры)


Мы вот махаяну тожде не отвергаем, по той простой причине что вообще о ней не говорим, нету её. Интерсеует именно взаимопризнание методов и воззрений разными школами, только тогда можно оговорить об общности


> Да, всё это разные школы и направления, но они берут своё развитие от махаяны.


Хронология это конечно интересно, но доказывает только общность корней, этого недостаточно.

----------


## Топпер

> Ну вот и терма не понравились.


Терма - это вообще отдельная песня. Поэтому даже обсуждать нет смысла. Особенно когда их находят в потоке ума. 
Это ничем не отличается от посланий вознесённых владык



> Как сказал ЧННР, надо смотреть на суть, а не внешнее оформление.


А суть, как раз такова, что находится в противоречии с методами данными Буддой.



> Правда вас, Топпер, никто верить в терма не заставляет. И даже не предлагает.


Проблема в том, что и мне в частности, затем стараются доказать, что ваджраяна - это полностью то, чему учил Будда.

----------

Леонид Ш (30.11.2010)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Мы вот махаяну тожде не отвергаем, по той простой причине что вообще о ней не говорим, нету её. Интерсеует именно взаимопризнание методов и воззрений разными школами, только тогда можно оговорить об общностиХронология это конечно интересно, но доказывает только общность корней, этого недостаточно.


Если есть общность корней, то этого в принципе достаточно.
Кстати если вам подойдет такой учитель как Вон Кью Кит (дзен), то он вполне признавал ваджраяну нормальной традицией в рамках буддизма. Или какого еще поискать?  :Smilie:

----------


## Топпер

> Колесница обычно подразумевает транспортное средство, которое что-то куда-то везет.
> Если таким образом подходить к вопросу, то следует выделять гораздо больше ян (если следовать словам), а не собственно направлений.
> Так будет как минимум четыре или шесть ян в ваджраяне, в махаяне (из-за читтаматры ,мадхьямаки и пр) тоже несколько ян. Смысл есть? Нет. Только как пища для ума, который грызет сам себя и пытается самоутвердится.


Можно и больше. Как например в ньингма делают.
Но традиционно (в т.ч. и буддологи) говорят о трёх янах.

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> Видимо составители таблицы тоже не считают ваджраяну частью махаяны.


Тогда интересно чем составители считают махаяну. (ваджраяна это видимо хинаяна получается  :Smilie:  )

----------


## Топпер

> Это так, так и тантрический метод не обделяет себя сосредоточением, развитием разных состояний любви и т.п. Воображение это также лишь часть практики, но не главная и конечная цель.


Здесь у меня большие сомнения.
Дело в том, что для достижения джхан, объект должен упрощаться, а тханку в ваджраяне нужно держать в уме целиком, во всех подробностях.




> Тогда интересно чем составители считают махаяну. (ваджраяна это видимо хинаяна получается  )


Видимо отдельным направлением считают. Ваджраяной  :Smilie: 

Однако. 13 человек в теме. 1837 просмотров.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> А суть, как раз такова, что находится в противоречии с методами данными Буддой.


Вы присутствовали при том, что давал Будда, чтобы точно сказать что именно он давал? За то время, пока он вел активный образ жизни, он мог дать гораздо больше указаний, чем присутствует в ПК. И ПК сформировался не сразу. Об этом тоже не раз говорилось. И даже если учитывать что была некая "экспертиза" из-за которой часть текстов выбросили, то это будет похоже на историю с христианством, где не все тексты считали аутентичными, поскольку они не входили в рамки нескольких основных.




> Проблема в том, что и мне в частности, затем стараются доказать, что ваджраяна - это полностью то, чему учил Будда.


Проблема не в этом, а в том что многие это понимаю, а вам вот претит признание ваджраяны или признание махаяны как того, чему мог учить Будда или просветленные существа.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Можно и больше. Как например в ньингма делают.
> Но традиционно (в т.ч. и буддологи) говорят о трёх янах.


В ньингма так делают из-за некоторого отличия в воззрении среди колесниц, а также в силу некоторого отличия в методах, основных на том, что больше задействовано даже из 4БИ. А традиционно буддологи не лезут в разночтения между школами ваджраяны или воззрениями махаяны.

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> Хронология это конечно интересно, но доказывает только общность корней, этого недостаточно.


Недостаточно общности корней махаяны? тогда получается все ответвления это не махаяна и махаяны получается уже нет?

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Поэтому тантра это тайна, также потому что может быть критика со стороны тех кто ее не понимает, и той критикой накапливаются очень большие недобродетели, отбрасывание всего Учения Будды, поскольку тантра это тоже Учение Будды. Но сейчас такое время что тантра открыто дается во всем мире и для этого тоже есть причины. Будда давал многие Учения подходящие разным людям соответственно их склонностям. Очень много Учений. Тибетская практика тантры происходит от индийских мастеров, те получили ее от своих Учителей и так эта практика восходит к Будде Шакьямуни. В линии преемственности перечисляются все Учителя которые передали эту тантру, все тибетские Учителя, индийские и так до Будды. В Калачакра тантре и других. В Тибете были тоже времена когда для некоторых людей, которые неправильно понимали Учение, практика тантры и практика сутры вошла в противоречие. Практики сутры говорили что тантра это ложная практика, практики тантры говорили что сутры не нужны. Лама Цонкапа приводя авторитетные источники и доказательства, диспутируя разъяснил эти противоречия и доказал что и практика сутры и практика тантры взаимно дополняют друг друга.

----------

Konchok Dorje (30.11.2010)

----------


## Won Soeng

Я бы хотел привести простой пример, проясняющий "разницу" между методами парамитаяны и ваджраяны.

Поскольку в обоих случаях строительство "дома" происходит в уме, то что там происходит с "кирпичами" - все равно не видно.

Аналогию, поэтому, следует понимать иначе. 

В случае практики парамит, сначала делается маленькая моделька из пластилина, потом делается вторая моделька побольше из папье-маше, потом третья из дерева, потом четвертая из настоящих материалов в масштабе 1:4, потом копается большой котлован, завозятся материалы, и начинается полноценное строительство, когда уже есть уверенность в каждой детали. 

В случае практики ваджраяны, сразу берется готовый чертеж, с готовыми спецификациями и готовыми элементами, которые начинают прямо на месте подгоняться одна к другой. Никаких проверок - прямо тут.

И вот как Зом говорит, что в тхераваде не используется "визуализация", а речь идет о прямом видении всех существ, тантра дает ключи к такому видению. Это не голое воображение, а воображение направленное на тренировку различения.

Уровень энергии, пран, ветров - куда более близкий к видению элементов как есть. Успокоение ума происходит за счет отбрасывания привязанности к миру форм.

Практика праджняпарамиты проходит подобный этап спонтанно, когда "горы разрушаются, небо падает на землю". В дзен не дается специальных наставлений по конструированию несвойственных даосам, но свойственных шаманам бон представлений об устройстве мира. Так же и христианство прилаживалось к языческим представлениям об ангелах и демонах, жизни в раю и аду.

Существа просто не могут сразу видеть явления как есть. Нужно начинать с привычных этим существам форм.

Ничего мистического в тантре нет. Есть глубокое однонаправленное сосредоточение непосредственно на индриях, таким образом, чтобы увидеть пустоту санджня. 

Считается, что именно таким образом обнаружить пустоту быстрее всего вне каких-либо концепций, представлений и интепретаций. 

Какую же нужно иметь, все-таки, наивность, чтобы думать, что сможешь ниспровергнуть как ничтожные и не соответствующие действительности взглядов тысяч реализовавших правильное знание и правильное усилие учителей. Независимо, кто на какую традицию покушается.

----------

Доржик (30.11.2010), Майя Син (01.12.2010)

----------


## Топпер

> Вы присутствовали при том, что давал Будда, чтобы точно сказать что именно он давал? За то время, пока он вел активный образ жизни, он мог дать гораздо больше указаний, чем присутствует в ПК. И ПК сформировался не сразу. Об этом тоже не раз говорилось. И даже если учитывать что была некая "экспертиза" из-за которой часть текстов выбросили, то это будет похоже на историю с христианством, где не все тексты считали аутентичными, поскольку они не входили в рамки нескольких основных.


Наличие секретных текстов требует доказательства. Т.е. это не тхеравада должна доказывать, что этих секретных передач не было. Это представители ваджраяны должны доказывать (в т.ч. с применением данных археологии и истории), что таковые передачи были.
Пока таких доказательств нет, нет оснований считать эту гипотезу (о тайной передачи ваджраянских методов) заслуживающей доверия.



> Проблема не в этом, а в том что многие это понимаю, а вам вот претит признание ваджраяны или признание махаяны как того, чему мог учить Будда или просветленные существа.


Для меня, как раз, особой разницы нет. Если бы тхераваду и ваджраяну признавали разными религиями, то и проблем бы не было. Мне же не претит, что вайшнавы Будду за аватара Вишну принимают.

----------

Raudex (30.11.2010), Читтадхаммо (30.11.2010)

----------


## Zom

> Мне же не претит, что вайшнавы Будду за аватара Вишну принимают.


Даже ещё круче -)




> Поэтому тантра это тайна, также потому что может быть критика со стороны тех кто ее не понимает, и той критикой накапливаются очень большие недобродетели, отбрасывание всего Учения Будды, поскольку тантра это тоже Учение Будды.


Поэтому критика ваджраяны очень важна, потому что Будда в суттах говорил, что тот, кто считает его учением то, чего он не говорил, - тот накапливает очень дурную камму.

----------

Raudex (30.11.2010), Леонид Ш (30.11.2010), Читтадхаммо (30.11.2010)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Наличие секретных текстов требует доказательства.


Как говорил один из учителей, секретными тексты являются не в силу тайности, а в силу того, что не все могут их понять правильно. Вот простейший пример. Махамудра 15-го Кармапы была воспринята как "вода", хотя является достаточно хорошим подспорьем для понимании практики и собственно ее осуществления.




> Т.е. это не тхеравада должна доказывать, что этих секретных передач не было. Это представители ваджраяны должны доказывать (в т.ч. с применением данных археологии и истории), что таковые передачи были.
> Пока таких доказательств нет, нет оснований считать эту гипотезу (о тайной передачи ваджраянских методов) заслуживающей доверия.


Сори. Но тхеравада тогда должна признать, что у них есть то, что соответствует некоей "экспертной оценке на предмет аутентичности" сутт.




> Для меня, как раз, особой разницы нет. Если бы тхераваду и ваджраяну признавали разными религиями, то и проблем бы не было.


Корень один.

----------

Артем Тараненко (30.11.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Товарищи участники, напомню постановление партии и правительства. А то я Вас так всех люблю, что жалко будет не читать какое-то время  :Smilie:

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> Здесь у меня большие сомнения.
> Дело в том, что для достижения джхан, объект должен упрощаться, а тханку в ваджраяне нужно держать в уме целиком, во всех подробностях.


Вобще-то есть этап свёртывания и сосредоточение на разных уровнях вплоть до пустотности. Чем не упрощение? есть много тонкостей которых Вы возможно не знаете, но все эти тонкости конечно трудно рассказать из-за соответствующих обетов.




> Видимо отдельным направлением считают. Ваджраяной


Это ясно, но махаяной-то что они называют?)

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

> Какую же нужно иметь, все-таки, наивность, чтобы думать, что сможешь ниспровергнуть как ничтожные и не соответствующие действительности взглядов тысяч реализовавших правильное знание и правильное усилие учителей. Независимо, кто на какую традицию покушается.


Я бы сказал считать себя умнее мудрецов прошлого. Просто так что ли тантра распространилась во многих странах. Тибет, Япония, Китай, Монголия. Они все наивные были видимо все эти люди которые практиковали тантру.

----------


## Raudex

> Если есть общность корней, то этого в принципе достаточно.


если вычистить всё и оставить только корни - тогда, да, достаточно.


> Кстати если вам подойдет такой учитель как Вон Кью Кит (дзен), то он вполне признавал ваджраяну нормальной традицией в рамках буддизма. Или какого еще поискать?


не, этот какой то брюсли, не годится. :Wink:

----------


## Zom

> Сори. Но тхеравада тогда должна признать, что у них есть то, что соответствует некоей "экспертной оценке на предмет аутентичности" сутт.


Есть такая экспертная оценка. Общебуддийский канон ранних школ. В трёх вариантах сохранился, с незначительными изменениями, из которых палийский - только один.

----------

Еше Нинбо (02.12.2010)

----------


## Леонид Ш

Махаяна имеет в своем арсенале исчерпывающее количество методов для достижения аннутара-самьяк-самбодхи. Школы дальневосточного буддизма - это махаяна в чистом виде, дошедшая до наших дней во всей полноте. Ваджра*яна*, зародилась на базе махаянского воззрения, но это другая колесница, что видно даже из названия. В махаяне не используется делений на тантру, сутру, дзогчен и т.п. градаций, используемых в ваджраяне. Методы тантры не используются в практиках махаяны, которое, повторюсь является законченным учением, не требующим никаких добавлений. И самое главное: Будда Шакьямуни - тантре не учил!  :Smilie:

----------

Raudex (30.11.2010), Vladiimir (01.12.2010), Zom (30.11.2010), Егор Т (01.12.2010)

----------


## Топпер

> Как говорил один из учителей, секретными тексты являются не в силу тайности, а в силу того, что не все могут их понять правильно.


Естественно. 
Если человек наделён критическим умом, и не готов воспринять их сразу на веру, сложно ожидать того, что он их поймёт "правильно" т.е. так, как нужно адептам этого текста.



> Вот простейший пример. Махамудра 15-го Кармапы была воспринята как "вода", хотя является достаточно хорошим подспорьем для понимании практики и собственно ее осуществления.


я, иной раз, и православных старцев почитываю. Однако не считаю их воззрения буддийским.



> Сори. Но тхеравада тогда должна признать, что у них есть то, что соответствует некоей "экспертной оценке на предмет аутентичности" сутт.


Кое-что есть.



> Корень один.


Корень и у христианства с исламом один. А религии и по методам и по воззрениям - разные.

----------

Raudex (30.11.2010)

----------


## Raudex

> Недостаточно общности корней махаяны? тогда получается все ответвления это не махаяна и махаяны получается уже нет?


На это и намекаю толсто :Wink: . После распила махаяны на школы, наши 40% Тхеравады останутся в сухом остатке как буддийский мейнстрим.

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Его Святейшество Далай-лама, Его Святейшество Кармапа, которые помнят свои прошлые жизни и могут указать свое будущее рождение и имена будущих родителей видимо по вашему практикуют то что Будда не говорил. Ололо, тысячи людей которые приезжают на посвящения Далай-ламы пребывают в неведении, какой ужас.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Махаяна имеет в своем арсенале исчерпывающее количество методов для достижения аннутара-самьяк-самбодхи. Школы дальневосточного буддизма - это махаяна в чистом виде, дошедшая до наших дней во всей полноте. Ваджра*яна*, зародилась на базе махаянского воззрения, но это другая колесница, что видно даже из названия. В махаяне не используется делений на тантру, сутру, дзогчен и т.п. градаций, используемых в ваджраяне. Методы тантры не используются в практиках махаяны, которое, повторюсь является законченным учением, не требующим никаких добавлений. И самое главное: Будда Шакьямуни - тантре не учил!


Согласно тхераваде - и махаяне не учил.
Ваджраяна считается тибетскими учителями разделом махаяны. Частично она пошла из из практики дхарани, что также используется в дальневосточном буддизме. Частично и другие методы были, что были предсказаны в сутрах махаяны.

----------


## Топпер

> Вобще-то есть этап свёртывания и сосредоточение на разных уровнях вплоть до пустотности. Чем не упрощение? есть много тонкостей которых Вы возможно не знаете, но все эти тонкости конечно трудно рассказать из-за соответствующих обетов.


Да, это аргумет. Про это я забыл.
Надо будет обдумать.



> Это ясно, но махаяной-то что они называют?)


Видимо чань, плюс самую большую по численности школу - амидаизм.

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (30.11.2010)

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

> И самое главное: Будда Шакьямуни - тантре не учил!


Вас кто то обманул жестоко.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Естественно. 
> Если человек наделён критическим умом, и не готов воспринять их сразу на веру, сложно ожидать того, что он их поймёт "правильно" т.е. так, как нужно адептам этого текста.


Ваша неправда, Топпер. Ваджраяна вполне укладывается в представления даже аналитического ума. Как уже говорил, для практики тантры наличие чистой веры хорошо, но не обязательно. Если от вас требовали неукоснительно исполнения тех или иных практик без понимания, то это в принципе беда не совсем ваша. От меня например требовали понимания того, что происходит. И в частности - понимания на основании ламрима, текстов Нагарджуны, трактатов Асанги и пр.

----------


## Zom

> Его Святейшество Далай-лама, Его Святейшество Кармапа, которые помнят свои прошлые жизни и могут указать свое будущее рождение и имена будущих родителей видимо по вашему практикуют то что Будда не говорил. Ололо, тысячи людей которые приезжают на посвящения Далай-ламы пребывают в неведении, какой ужас.


А ещё ужаснее, что миллионы не признали истинного единого Бога ))

----------

Raudex (30.11.2010), Леонид Ш (30.11.2010)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Кое-что есть.


То есть не всё (ваш аргумент).

А количество просмотров растет  :Smilie:

----------


## Won Soeng

> Махаяна имеет в своем арсенале исчерпывающее количество методов для достижения аннутара-самьяк-самбодхи. Школы дальневосточного буддизма - это махаяна в чистом виде, дошедшая до наших дней во всей полноте. Ваджра*яна*, зародилась на базе махаянского воззрения, но это другая колесница, что видно даже из названия. В махаяне не используется делений на тантру, сутру, дзогчен и т.п. градаций, используемых в ваджраяне. Методы тантры не используются в практиках махаяны, которое, повторюсь является законченным учением, не требующим никаких добавлений. И самое главное: Будда Шакьямуни - тантре не учил!


Когда мы говорим о дзен, мы говорим о том, что есть дзен хинаяны , дзен Махаяны, Дзен Патриархов и Дзен предельной (или единой) колесницы. Разные мастера по разному могут называть эти этапы, кто-то выделяет четыре, кто-то пять, объясняют их так же по разному. Так что ваджраяна (или к примеру дзогчен) - это не что-то особенное, что есть только в Тибетском буддизме. Махаяна и Ваджраяна - это разные формы представления одного и того же учения, в полной мере данного Буддой, и представленного в палийском каноне без утайки или недоговоренностей. 

Просто одним существам достаточно малых намеков-указаний на явления-как-есть (прямое введение в природу ума), другим существам нужно эти явления-как-есть перечислить (тантрическая или йогическая инициация), третьим нужно пространно объяснить (сутрическое описание ситуаций, в которых возникает необходимое постижение)

Наивно думать, что учителя Тхеравады (особенно архаты) достигают чего-то меньшего, или чего-то большего, чем учителя Махаяны, Ваджраяны, Дзен или Дзогчен. 

В каждой традиции есть все три формы объяснения и указаний. Просто не каждому ученику нужны все три этих формы, не каждому ученику любая из трех форм подходит.

В тхераваде тоже есть случаи прямого введения в природу ума. Это можно увидеть в биографии Мэй Чи Кэу.

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (30.11.2010), Мошэ (20.03.2011)

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> Махаяна имеет в своем арсенале исчерпывающее количество методов для достижения аннутара-самьяк-самбодхи. Школы дальневосточного буддизма - это махаяна в чистом виде, дошедшая до наших дней во всей полноте. Ваджра*яна*, зародилась на базе махаянского воззрения, но это другая колесница, что видно даже из названия. В махаяне не используется делений на тантру, сутру, дзогчен и т.п. градаций, используемых в ваджраяне. Методы тантры не используются в практиках махаяны, которое, повторюсь является законченным учением, не требующим никаких добавлений. И самое главное: Будда Шакьямуни - тантре не учил!


Метод мгновенного пробуждения в чань тоже от изначальной махаяны? дхарани и мантры в чань Будда каким способом передавал?
может спросим у тхеравадинов учил ли этому всему Будда Шакьямуни?  :Smilie: 




> Будда Шакьямуни - тантре не учил!


Лучше лишний раз сдержаться, чем потом ещё пару кальп устранять клеши методом "мгновенного пробуждения".

----------

filoleg (30.11.2010), Доржик (30.11.2010)

----------


## Won Soeng

> А ещё ужаснее, что миллионы не признали истинного единого Бога ))


Есть немало существ, у которых в этой жизни есть возможность выбрать веру в единого бога и практиковать устранение кармы, ведущей к перерождениям в нижних мирах. Но в этой жизни у них нет возможности не впасть в тяжелые заблуждения, выбирая веру в достижение Нирваны. Они скорее увидят в пустоте уныние и нигилизм, вседозволенность и вследствие этого не смогут различать правильные и неправильные поступки, умелые и неумелые качества.

Пытаться критиковать взгляды, ведущие к хорошим рождениям - значит впасть в очарование своими взглядами, которые далеки от правильных. Далеко не всем существам в этом их рождении полезна Дхарма в упрощенном виде, которую могут донести (передать) не реализовавшие дхарму существа, сами лишь узнавшие о ней в той или иной форме.

----------

Konchok Dorje (30.11.2010), Майя Син (01.12.2010), Мошэ (20.03.2011)

----------


## Zom

> Есть немало существ, у которых в этой жизни есть возможность выбрать веру в единого бога и практиковать устранение кармы, ведущей к перерождениям в нижних мирах.


Есть немало существ, у которых в этой жизни есть возможность выбрать веру в единого бога и практиковать накопление кармы, ведущей к перерождениям в нижних мирах.

----------

Raudex (30.11.2010), Мошэ (20.03.2011)

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> На это и намекаю толсто. После распила махаяны на школы, наши 40% Тхеравады останутся в сухом остатке как буддийский мейнстрим.


Ок, допустим не осталось, но что тогда в том списке называют махаяной? )




> Видимо чань, плюс самую большую по численности школу - амидаизм.


А куда деть допустим тибетскую парамитаяну без тантры, которой следуют так же много людей. К тому же в таком случае учение махаяны можно получать из разных ветвей и куда деть тогда эти смешанные ветви. По-моему всёравно всё-таки странный список, тогды бы уж по школам распределили. Амидаизм например можно тоже частично отнести к какой-нибудь низшей тантре (всё-таки Амитабха, мантра и т.п.).

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Ок, допустим не осталось, но что тогда в том списке называют махаяной? )
> 
> 
> А куда деть допустим тибетскую парамитаяну без тантры, которой следуют так же много людей. К тому же в таком случае учение махаяны можно получать из разных ветвей и куда деть тогда эти смешанные ветви. По-моему всёравно всё-таки странный список, тогды бы уж по школам распределили. Амидаизм например можно тоже частично отнести к какой-нибудь низшей тантре (всё-таки Амитабха, мантра и т.п.).


А если учесть, что некоторые сутры встречаются и в разделе тантр, то становится еще интереснее  :Smilie:

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (30.11.2010)

----------


## Zom

> А куда деть допустим тибетскую парамитаяну без тантры, которой следуют так же много людей. К тому же в таком случае учение махаяны можно получать из разных ветвей и куда деть тогда эти смешанные ветви. По-моему всёравно всё-таки странный список, тогды бы уж по школам распределили. Амидаизм например можно тоже частично отнести к какой-нибудь низшей тантре (всё-таки Амитабха, мантра и т.п.).


А куда деть христианскую или вообще атеистическую парамитаяну? Никуда не надо девать, ибо это *часть* Восьмеричного Пути.

----------

Артем Тараненко (30.11.2010)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> А куда деть христианскую или вообще атеистическую парамитаяну? Никуда не надо девать, ибо это *часть* Восьмеричного Пути.


Зом. Не пропагандируйте небуддийское учение  :Smilie: 
Народ. Может прекратим, а то скоро станет совсем смешно. Честно говоря многое постепенно переходит в фарс

----------

Мошэ (20.03.2011)

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Патрул ринпоче о некоторых отличиях  подхода Хинаянцев и Махаянцев

Сутра
«Краткое сущностное руководство к Прибежищу и бодхичитте и руководство к (четырехстрочной молитве) Сангье чойцогме»

Принятие Прибежища в Трех наивысших и редчайших Драгоценностях это основа всех путей к Нирване, опора для всех обетов, источник возникновения всех достойных качеств. Принятие Прибежища различает тех кто находится вовне (небуддисты) и тех кто находится внутри (буддисты). Это основание для реализации высокого трона Истинно совершенных будд. Источник возникновения всех собраний всего хорошего сансары и нирваны и источник порождения мысли к высшему Пробуждению, в объяснении этих двух есть два пункта:
1.	Принятие Прибежища
2.	Порождение бодхичитты
В принятии Прибежища три пункта:
1.	Объекты принятия Прибежища
2.	Этапы принятия Прибежища
3.	Собственно практика принятия Прибежища

В первом три объекта:
1.	Несравненный наивысший Учитель - совершенный Будда.
2.	Несравненный наивысший Защитник  - святая Дхарма.
3.	Несравненный наивысший Проводник – высшее из собраний Благородная Сангха.

Первый (объект) Будда. Он обладает четырьмя телами и пятью мудростями. Четыре тела суть:
1.	Реальная природа явлений, свободная ото всех препятствующих загрязнений - Свабхавикакая
2.	Изначальная мудрость познающая беспрепятственно – Дхармакая
3.	Украшенная главными и вторичными знаками естественно проявляющаяся Рупакая -  Самбхогакая
4.	Нирманакая, проявляющаяся для того чтобы усмирить тех кого нужно усмирить.

Пять мудростей:
1.	Мудрость Дхармадхату – естественно чистая сфера.
2.	Зеркальная мудрость – мудрость беспрепятственного и непрекращающегося ясного постижения.
3.	Мудрость равностности – мудрость отсутствия привязанности к близким и злобы к дальним.
4.	Мудрость различения, которая ведает объекты познания без смешения. 
5.	Мудрость реализации, которая без усилий реализует благо других. 

Дхарма
Дхарма по сути имеет два вида 
1.	Дхарма священных писаний или теоретическая Дхарма.
2.	 Дхарма постижения или Дхарма, реализуемая в потоке своего ума. 

В Дхарме священных писаний три раздела или три корзины:
1.	Корзина Винайи для укрощения омрачений в своем потоке ума.
2.	Корзина Сутр, свод слов Будды размещенных в разделы по смыслу.
3.	Корзина Абхидхармы для зарождения мудрости ясного  постижения вещей, истинно такими какими они являются.

Дхарма постижения
Смысл Корзины Винайи выражается в обучении в превосходящей нравственной дисциплине. 
Смысл Корзины Сутр выражается в обучении в превосходящем медитативном сосредоточении.
Смысл Корзины Абхидхармы выражается в обучении в превосходящей мудрости. 

Благодаря практике этих трех на пяти путях и десяти землях в потоке ума развиваются отвержение и постижение.  Совершенство отвержения и постижения, есть две Истины. Совершенство отвержения является Истиной прекращения и совершенство постижения  является Истиной пути.

Сангха
Сангха невозвращающихся бодхисаттв, которые благодаря ясному постижению пустотности с помощью мудрости, не возвращаются в сансару, и благодаря состраданию относясь с любовью как к единственному сыну к живым существам не падают в крайность нирваны, бодхисаттвы пребывающие на десяти землях.

Второе. Этапы принятия Прибежища.

«Джанчуб барду» - «Вплоть до Пробуждения…» говорится. В контексте Великой Колесницы принятие Прибежища обладает тремя отличиями. Последователи Хинаяны кроме Высшего из двуногих (людей) Будды, высшей Нирманакаи Шакьямуни, не признают Дхармакаю и Самбхогакаю. Также с уходом  той Нирманакаи благо живых существ прекращается, убеждены. Умиротворение освобождения от страстей высшее. Говоря «Дхарма» принимают как Драгоценность Дхармы ту Дхарму, которая приводит к Истине прекращения – Нирване. Высшей из собраний Сангх – признают шраваков и пратьекабудд, вошедших в поток, однажды возвращающихся, невозвращающихся и архатов. В Махаяне так как изложено выше.  

Отличие по времени принятия Прибежища
Последователи Хинаяны временное принимают Прибежище до тех пор, пока живут и окончательное вплоть до обретения плода Шраваков и Пратьекабудд. 

Отличие мысленной установки
Последователи Хинаяны принимают Прибежище с мысленной установкой отречения и желания собственного освобождения от всех страданий сансары. Последователи Махаяны принимают Прибежище взращивая мысль желания всем живым существам достичь состояния будды.

----------

Светлана Тарасевич (08.12.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Артёмка, обожди, не мешай нам праджнями мериться.


Винаями, прошу заметить  :Smilie:

----------


## Топпер

> Ваша неправда, Топпер. Ваджраяна вполне укладывается в представления даже аналитического ума. Как уже говорил, для практики тантры наличие чистой веры хорошо, но не обязательно. Если от вас требовали неукоснительно исполнения тех или иных практик без понимания, то это в принципе беда не совсем ваша. От меня например требовали понимания того, что происходит. И в частности - понимания на основании ламрима, текстов Нагарджуны, трактатов Асанги и пр.


я тексты Ламрима, Нагарджуны, Асанги, особо не отрицаю. Но всё это сутра. 
А вот как это реально стыкуется с тантрой - мне никто не смог объяснить. Мы, кстати, как раз на этом остановились на оранжевом форуме.

----------

Леонид Ш (30.11.2010)

----------


## Zom

> Зом. Не пропагандируйте небуддийское учение


Простите, но например если христианин кому-то сделал подношение (дар), то само это благое действие НЕ входит в Благородный Восьмеричный Путь или входит? Или вы думаете, что все практики этого пути тотально-экслюзивны только для буддистов? ,)

----------


## Топпер

> Славненький холиварчик получился!


На этот раз, кстати,  начатый махаянской стороной.  :Smilie:

----------

Raudex (30.11.2010)

----------


## Топпер

> А куда деть допустим тибетскую парамитаяну без тантры, которой следуют так же много людей.


Видимо статистики отнесли её к ваджраяне. Но если относить её к махаяне, то ваджраяны будет существенно менее шести процентов.



> К тому же в таком случае учение махаяны можно получать из разных ветвей и куда деть тогда эти смешанные ветви. По-моему всёравно всё-таки странный список, тогды бы уж по школам распределили. Амидаизм например можно тоже частично отнести к какой-нибудь низшей тантре (всё-таки Амитабха, мантра и т.п.).


Амидаизм вырос из Махасукхавати и чуласукхавати вьюха сутр. Они к тантре не относятся.

----------

Леонид Ш (30.11.2010)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> На этот раз, кстати,  начатый махаянской стороной.


Не только. Или махаянская сторона намекнула как аргумент про шесть процентов? По-моему не махаянская.
Вообще искать врагов лучше внутри себя, а не снаружи

----------

Артем Тараненко (30.11.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> На этот раз, кстати,  начатый махаянской стороной.


Бханте, ну детский сад, право слово.  :Big Grin:  А чооо он пееервый пристайооооот  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Топпер

> Олег, расслабься. Топпер всё подчистит.


Сложно это будет. Здесь нужно либо всю тему сносить (ибо она полностью холиварная), либо почти ничего не трогать.

----------


## Топпер

> Бханте, ну детский сад, право слово.  А чооо он пееервый пристайооооот


Да это юмор скорее был. Мне просто постоянно пытаются доказать, что все холивары от тхеравадинов.

16 человек в теме. 2350 просмотров.

----------


## Raudex

> Ок, допустим не осталось, но что тогда в том списке называют махаяной? )


Мне нравится ваше предложение, а именно - ничего не называть махаяной.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Да это юмор скорее был. Мне просто постоянно пытаются доказать, что все холивары от тхеравадинов.


Все холивары от концептуальных представлений. Чаще всего неполных, упрощенных, и вовсе не противоречащих друг другу, как это кажется увлеченным (или фанатеющим)

----------

Мошэ (20.03.2011), Сергей Хос (30.11.2010)

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> Амидаизм вырос из Махасукхавати и чуласукхавати вьюха сутр. Они к тантре не относятся.


С точки зрения как просто текста, то и некоторые тексты с тантрическими методами могут называться сутрами.
Но с точки зрения метода, использование мантр откуда появилось?

----------


## Топпер

> С точки зрения как просто текста, то и некоторые тексты с тантрическими методами могут называться сутрами.
> Но с точки зрения метода, использование мантр откуда появилось?


С праджняпарамитских сутр. Правда там они ещё не были значительным методом. А корень, видимо, в индуизме. Всё-таки не зря Будда более благоволел к кхатриям, а не к брахманам.

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (30.11.2010)

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> Мне нравится ваше предложение, а именно - ничего не называть махаяной.


Всё-таки список не верный?  :Smilie:

----------


## Won Soeng

> Есть немало существ, у которых в этой жизни есть возможность выбрать веру в единого бога и практиковать накопление кармы, ведущей к перерождениям в нижних мирах.


Вот о взглядах и стоит вести речь, а не об ярлыках, к ним навешиваемым. Еще вопрос, кто и что называет "единым богом". Это далеко не всегда одно и то же. Поэтому и разъяснения для каждого случая - разные.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Да это юмор скорее был. Мне просто постоянно пытаются доказать, что все холивары от тхеравадинов.
> 
> 16 человек в теме. 2350 просмотров.


Бханте, ну вы же в курсе, что в любой проблеме стороны виноваты 50/50. так что на 50% это верно  :Smilie:

----------

Мошэ (20.03.2011)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> я тексты Ламрима, Нагарджуны, Асанги, особо не отрицаю. Но всё это сутра. 
> А вот как это реально стыкуется с тантрой - мне никто не смог объяснить. Мы, кстати, как раз на этом остановились на оранжевом форуме.


Таки Дюджом Ринпоче в описании ати-йоги ссылается на Нагарджуну (коренные строфы мадхьямаки), Асангу, сутру диалога с Кашьяпой (кажется так назвал) и многое многое другое.

Так что вполне стыкуется, если рассматривать не с точки зрения ограниченным символов, строк и понятий, а с точки зрения сути.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Ну, вот сейчас рейтинг посещаемости БФ-у резко поднимем.


Это точно, вы пишете быстрее, чем я читаю  :Smilie:

----------


## Карма Палджор

> С праджняпарамитских сутр. Правда там они ещё не были значительным методом. А корень, видимо, в индуизме. Всё-таки не зря Будда более благоволел к кхатриям, а не к брахманам.


Так дхарани не только в праджня-парамите есть. В Кангьюре в разделе дхарани есть дхарани Ланкаватара-сутры  :Smilie: 
Можно и другие найти, если поискать.

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (30.11.2010), Мошэ (20.03.2011)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Его Святейшество Далай-лама, Его Святейшество Кармапа, которые помнят свои прошлые жизни и могут указать свое будущее рождение и имена будущих родителей видимо по вашему практикуют то что Будда не говорил.


Вопрос веры, сродни непорочному зачатию Девы Марии. Де-факто, когда Далай-ламу спрашивают о перерождении и воплощении Авалокитешвары, он говорит, что является простым монахом. Что касается Кармапы, то их нынче двое, и кто из них лучше помнит прошлые рождения под вопросом. Лично я считаю институт тулку - чисто имущественно-политическим институтом.

----------

Zom (30.11.2010)

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Интересно что махаянцы никогда не говорят что Будда не учил тхераваде, Хинаяне. Они говорят Будда учил многим методам подходящим многим. Стольким разным людям не может подойти что-то одно.

----------


## Топпер

Кстати, четыре печати в изложении Далай-ламы



> 1. Все составные явления непостоянны.
> 2. Все загрязненные явления суть страдание.
> 3. Все явления лишены самобытия.
> 4. Нирвана — истинный покой.


Вот как он расшифровывает вторую печать:



> Все загрязненные явления суть страдание
> 
> Во второй печати разбирается, чем различаются счастье и страдание, и указывается, что все загрязненные феномены по сути являются страданием. Из этого следует, что те явления, которые не обусловлены такими загрязненными причинами, могут приносить удовлетворение и отвечать нашим потребностям. Когда мы говорим о загрязненных явлениях в этом контексте, то имеем в виду те события и переживания, которые возникают под воздействием негативных импульсов или омрачающих мыслей и эмоций; они называются «загрязненными», потому что запятнаны загрязнениями ума. Вот почему они не могут приносить удовлетворения, и их природой является «духкха», то есть страдание.
> 
> Вторая аксиома относится не только к тем физическим ощущениям, которым все мы с готовностью привешиваем ярлыки «боль» и «страдание». Разумеется, желание освободиться от страдания является общим для всех нас, однако глубина понимания того, что такое страдание, может быть разной. Когда буддисты говорят о преодолении страдания, в особенности в контексте второй печати, то имеют в виду очень тонкий уровень страдания. Если вы знакомы с буддийской классификацией страданий, то знаете, что в буддизме выделяют три основных вида: очевидное (букв. «страдание страдания») страдание, страдание от перемен и всепронизывающее страдание от обусловленности. Именно о третьем виде страданий идет речь во второй печати.
> 
> Как я уже отметил, из второй аксиомы можно сделать следующий вывод: если мы освободимся от загрязнений ума, то сможем достичь подлинного долговременного счастья, к которому стремимся. Возникает вопрос, почему природа загрязнений такова, что их результатом становится страдание? И можно ли избавиться от этих загрязнений, этих отрицательных мыслей и чувств?
> 
> Загрязнения ума, или омрачающие мысли и чувства, ― это целый класс мыслей и чувств, которые являются омрачающими от природы. Из этимологии тибетского слова «ньон-монг» мы видим, что под страданием понимается нечто омрачающее нас изнутри. «Омрачает» ― значит причиняет страдание и боль. Именно омрачения ума: отрицательные импульсы, отрицательные мысли и чувства являются тончайшими причинами всех наших страданий. Другими словами, причина страдания в нас самих, равно как и причина счастья. Основной урок, который мы выносим из этого, следующий. Будем мы счастливы или будем страдать, зависит от того, в какой мере мы сумеем обуздать свой ум. Обузданный ум, духовно преобразованный ум ведет к счастью, а необузданный ум, то есть находящийся во власти омрачающих эмоций, ведет к страданию.


А ведь подобная трактовка (что не все *составные* явления есть страдания, а все *загрязнённые* явление есть страдание) по сути создаёт новую религию. Отличие - принципиальное.

----------

Raudex (30.11.2010), Zom (30.11.2010)

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> С праджняпарамитских сутр. Правда там они ещё не были значительным методом. А корень, видимо, в индуизме. Всё-таки не зря Будда более благоволел к кхатриям, а не к брахманам.


Ну и почему тогда метод такой же, а одно махаяна а другое нет. Видимо в списке  исходили из того, что слова "сутра" и "тантра" написаны по разному)

----------


## Топпер

> Таки Дюджом Ринпоче в описании ати-йоги ссылается на Нагарджуну (коренные строфы мадхьямаки), Асангу, сутру диалога с Кашьяпой (кажется так назвал) и многое многое другое.
> 
> Так что вполне стыкуется, если рассматривать не с точки зрения ограниченным символов, строк и понятий, а с точки зрения сути.


Ссылаются все. Но как это реально вырастает, например, из воззрений сутрической мадъхямаки мне непонятно.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Интересно что махаянцы никогда не говорят что Будда не учил тхераваде, Хинаяне. Они говорят Будда учил многим методам подходящим многим. Стольким разным людям не может подойти что-то одно.


Было бы странно обратное

----------

Zom (30.11.2010), Егор Т (01.12.2010), Мошэ (20.03.2011)

----------


## Топпер

> Так дхарани не только в праджня-парамите есть. В Кангьюре в разделе дхарани есть дхарани Ланкаватара-сутры 
> Можно и другие найти, если поискать.


Да. Почему я и предполагаю, что корень - в индуизме. Точнее это первая дырочка, через которую потёк индуизм. Далее пошли и трикая - по сути видоизменённая концепция аватаров Вишну, и тантра и т.д.

Кстати, как вы относитесь к тому факту, что часть махасидхов почитаются держателями линий и в буддизме и в шиваизме?

----------

Мошэ (20.03.2011)

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

> Вопрос веры, сродни непорочному зачатию Девы Марии.


Не согласен. Методы тантры очень действенны. Его Святейшество Богдо гэгээн распространил в Монголии Учение союза сутры и тантры. Когда он в прошлом рождении умер в Монголии, он переродился в Тибете в тибетской семье и вокруг не было монголов. Тем не менее он помнил монгольский язык и мог на нем говорить. Когда он был маленьким ребенком он узнал свои вещи и разговоривал с тибетцем который знал монгольский по монгольски. Это признак очень чистого ума, когда человек помнит язык с прошлой жизни. Если бы тантра было ложным учением, то как это было бы возможно?

----------

Еше Нинбо (02.12.2010), Мошэ (20.03.2011)

----------


## Топпер

> Интересно что махаянцы никогда не говорят что Будда не учил тхераваде, Хинаяне. Они говорят Будда учил многим методам подходящим многим. Стольким разным людям не может подойти что-то одно.


Конечно не говорят. Индуисты тоже не говорят, что Будда не учил методам буддизма. Но они говорят, что учил он специально искажённым методам, чтобы в итоге привести в лоно истинной веры (индуизма) неверующих.

Это называется инклюзивизм - поглощение одной религии другой при помощи объявления частным случаем.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Ссылаются все. Но как это реально вырастает, например, из воззрений сутрической мадъхямаки мне непонятно.


Так анализ применять надо, а не только верить. В этом и как говориться фишка.
Нормально вполне вырастает. По крайней мере ати-йога. Да и ану пожалуй. Вон у Арьядевы есть текст комментарий на праджня-парамиту, так он еще называется комментарием на чод. Очень интересный текст, если не бояться за свое эго  :Smilie: 

Перестаньте видеть внешнюю ритуалистику и просто посмотрите в суть

----------


## Топпер

> Ну и почему тогда метод такой же, а одно махаяна а другое нет. Видимо в списке  исходили из того, что слова "сутра" и "тантра" написаны по разному)


Методы всё же разные. Махаяна (парамитаяна) - это путь отречения. Такой же, как в тхераваде. А ваджраяна - это путь преображения. Это деление самой ваджраяны.

----------


## Топпер

> Тем не менее он помнил монгольский язык и мог на нем говорить. Когда он был маленьким ребенком он узнал свои вещи и разговоривал с тибетцем который знал монгольский по монгольски. Это признак очень чистого ума, когда человек помнит язык с прошлой жизни. Если бы тантра было ложным учением, то как это было бы возможно?


А вы не допускаете, что всё это не более чем пиар? Ведь в жизни как: услышал мальчик несколько слов по-монголски. Запомнил. При случае сказал. А дальше уж понесли и в итоге превратили в мнение о том, что он в совершенстве с рождения говорил по-монгольсвки.

я не говорю, что это обязательно именно так. Но как вариант объяснения - вполне пойдёт.

----------

Zom (30.11.2010), Мошэ (20.03.2011)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Да. Почему я и предполагаю, что корень - в индуизме.


Как и буддизма (по географическому принципу).  :Smilie: 




> Точнее это первая дырочка, через которую потёк индуизм. Далее пошли и трикая - по сути видоизменённая концепция аватаров Вишну, и тантра и т.д.


Вот только не надо додумывать и строить теории, которые не подтверждаются.




> Кстати, как вы относитесь к тому факту, что часть махасидхов почитаются держателями линий и в буддизме и в шиваизме?


Я к нему не отношусь  :Smilie: 
А вообще отношусь спокойно. Также как к бон. И к тому, что многие учителя были вынуждены практиковать в тайне, чтобы не было проблем на внешнем уровне. Только таких вот "смешанных" учителей было не так уж и много, если память не изменяет.

----------

Мошэ (20.03.2011)

----------


## Топпер

> Так анализ применять надо, а не только верить. В этом и как говориться фишка.
> Нормально вполне вырастает. По крайней мере ати-йога. Да и ану пожалуй. Вон у Арьядевы есть текст комментарий на праджня-парамиту, так он еще называется комментарием на чод. Очень интересный текст, если не бояться за свое эго 
> 
> Перестаньте видеть внешнюю ритуалистику и просто посмотрите в суть


А вы можете описать суть в одном-двух абзацах? Обычно если суть совпадает, этого достаточно для пояснения идеи.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Методы всё же разные. Махаяна (парамитаяна) - это путь отречения. Такой же, как в тхераваде. А ваджраяна - это путь преображения. Это деление самой ваджраяны.


Топпер. Вы немного не знаете.
Ваджраяна напути преображения - это не вся ваджраяна. Там есть еще и путь очищения и путь самоосвобождения. Чтож вы все прицепились к трансформации... Или по вашему природа омрачений не такая как природа всего остального? Их природа не пуста?

----------


## Карма Палджор

> А вы можете описать суть в одном-двух абзацах? Обычно если суть совпадает, этого достаточно для пояснения идеи.


Бханте. В данный момент я отправляюсь в сторону дома. Поэтому не могу как-то посмотреть в текст более досконально. Завтра посмотрю и если тема будет прикрыта - отпишу вам в личку. Ок?
Вы кстати про текст Арьядевы или про высказывания Дюджома Ринпоче?

----------


## Топпер

> Вот только не надо додумывать и строить теории, которые не подтверждаются.


Почему не надо? я выдвинул предположение. На мой взгляд оно достаточно точно показывает, как сближался буддизм и индуизм после новой эры. И как это, в результате привело к исчезновению буддизма в Индии.



> Я к нему не отношусь 
> А вообще отношусь спокойно. Также как к бон. И к тому, что многие учителя были вынуждены практиковать в тайне, чтобы не было проблем на внешнем уровне. Только таких вот "смешанных" учителей было не так уж и много, если память не изменяет.


Пусть даже был один. Всё-равно непонятно как к этому относится. Ведь либо шиваиты не правы, либо буддисты. А если концепция настолько размыта, что разные религии приписывают их себе, это вызывает законные опасения.

----------


## Топпер

> Топпер. Вы немного не знаете.
> Ваджраяна напути преображения - это не вся ваджраяна. Там есть еще и путь очищения и путь самоосвобождения. Чтож вы все прицепились к трансформации... Или по вашему природа омрачений не такая как природа всего остального? Их природа не пуста?


Прицепился потому, что путь очищения особых нареканий не вызывает. А про дзогчен я мало знаю.

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Метод мгновенного пробуждения в чань тоже от изначальной махаяны? дхарани и мантры в чань Будда каким способом передавал?
> может спросим у тхеравадинов учил ли этому всему Будда Шакьямуни?


В чань практикуют дхьяны и развивают праджня-парамиту, это махаянская практика. 
Мгновенное пробуждение возможно при должном развитии праджня-парамиты, а не на пустом месте. 
Дхарани и мантры не используются в чань, таким же широким образом как в ваджраяне (бубнение), и уж тем более не являются основополагающей практикой. Они могут использоваться в конкретных случаях, для избавления от вредящих демонов (для чего они собственно в сутрах и даны), но могут и не использоваться, кстати как правило и не используются вообще.




> Лучше лишний раз сдержаться, чем потом ещё пару кальп устранять клеши методом "мгновенного пробуждения".


Это такая угроза?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

> А вы не допускаете, что всё это не более чем пиар? Ведь в жизни как: услышал мальчик несколько слов по-монголски. Запомнил. При случае сказал. А дальше уж понесли и в итоге превратили в мнение о том, что он в совершенстве с рождения говорил по-монгольсвки.
> 
> я не говорю, что это обязательно именно так. Но как вариант объяснения - вполне пойдёт.


Нет не допускаю. Про это рассказывал сам Богдо гэгээн. То что он может так соврать я полностью исключаю, поскольку это святой человек. Именно когда он будучи тибетским мальчиком заговорил по монгольски на него обратили внимание большие Учителя и исследовав признали его как монгольского Богдо хана.

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> Методы всё же разные. Махаяна (парамитаяна) - это путь отречения. Такой же, как в тхераваде. А ваджраяна - это путь преображения. Это деление самой ваджраяны.


Ну метод вобщем да, но сама ваджраяна идёт всё-таки в рамках пути махаяны. Да и не отрицает отречения, иначе не было бы "Трёх основ пути" Цонкапы (отречение, бодхичитта, мудрость).

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

> Это такая угроза?


На самом деле эти споры ведутся уже сотни лет. Как не признавали Хинаянцы Махаяну так и будет судя по тому как описал Патрул ринпоче. Не признают. Ну и ладно.

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> В чань практикуют дхьяны и развивают праджня-парамиту, это махаянская практика. 
> Мгновенное пробуждение возможно при должном развитии праджня-парамиты, а не на пустом месте. 
> Дхарани и мантры не используются в чань, таким же широким образом как в ваджраяне (бубнение), и уж тем более не являются основополагающей практикой. Они могут использоваться в конкретных случаях, для избавления от вредящих демонов (для чего они собственно в сутрах и даны), но могут и не использоваться, кстати как правило и не используются вообще.


1. Тантра тоже махаянская практика.
2. Мантры в ваджраяне тоже не просто "бубнят", это просто не знание предмета.




> Это такая угроза?


Благопожелание.

----------

Мошэ (21.03.2011)

----------


## Zom

> Не согласен. Методы тантры очень действенны. Его Святейшество Богдо гэгээн распространил в Монголии Учение союза сутры и тантры. Когда он в прошлом рождении умер в Монголии, он переродился в Тибете в тибетской семье и вокруг не было монголов. Тем не менее он помнил монгольский язык и мог на нем говорить. Когда он был маленьким ребенком он узнал свои вещи и разговоривал с тибетцем который знал монгольский по монгольски. Это признак очень чистого ума, когда человек помнит язык с прошлой жизни. Если бы тантра было ложным учением, то как это было бы возможно?


Иисус воскрес. Если бы он не был сыном божьим, то как бы это было возможно?

----------


## Топпер

> Ну метод вобщем да, но сама ваджраяна идёт всё-таки в рамках пути махаяны. Да и не отрицает отречения, иначе не было бы "Трёх основ пути" Цонкапы (отречение, бодхичитта, мудрость).


Так я Ламрим  целиком тоже не отрицаю. Там много общебуддийского.

Но вот методы тантры - это вопрос. Особенно когда они идут в прямой разрез с методами сутты.

----------

Леонид Ш (30.11.2010)

----------


## Zom

> А какая трактовка второй печати в Тхераваде?


Я вообще не встречал никаких "печатей" в Тхераваде )) Откуда это взялось, кстати?

----------

Raudex (01.12.2010)

----------


## Топпер

> Есть некоторое различие в трактовках четырех печатей, или это может быть просто неудачный перевод. 
> 
> Можно расшифровать это так.
> 
> Все явления, воспринимаемые умом, "загрязненным" или "омраченным" представлениями о реальности "я" (составного и непостоянного) и "других", то есть представлениями о независимом и самосущем бытии субъекта и объектов "внешнего" мира, переживаются им как страдание.


я специально далее привёл цитату из пояснений самого Далай-ламы, чтобы не было недопонимания.



> А какая трактовка второй печати в Тхераваде?


У нас бы сказали, что все составные явления есть страдания. Т.е. что все сансарные дхаммы - страдательны по своей природе, ибо они аничча - непостоянны. Т.е. страдание не только в килесах, которые отвечают за загрязнённость (о чём и говорит Далай-лама) но в самих обусловленных дхаммах. Пока они есть, независимо от наличия килес, страдание не оконченно полностью. Пока у Будды есть тело - оно будет страдать, независимо от состояния его ума.

А уже из этого вырастает разное понимание Ниббаны и Нирваны и разное понимание "бытия" Будд. Т.е. могут ли они помогать верующим, находясь в нирване или не могут. А отсюда получается и разница в путях практики: обращаться к Буддам с молитвами или нет. Рассчитывать на их помощь или не рассчитывать.

----------

Zom (30.11.2010)

----------


## Топпер

> Я вообще не встречал никаких "печатей" в Тхераваде )) Откуда это взялось, кстати?


Считается, что это квинтэссенция всех идей буддизма, и что им соответствуют воззрения всех буддийских школ. 
Сами печати, естественно махаянские. Точнее ваджраянские.

----------

Zom (30.11.2010)

----------


## Zom

> А уже из этого вырастает разное понимание Ниббаны и Нирваны и разное понимание "бытия" Будд. Т.е. могут ли они помогать верующим, находясь в нирване или не могут. А отсюда получается и разница в путях практики: обращаться к Буддам с молитвами или нет. Рассчитывать на их помощь или не рассчитывать.


И не только. Самое главное что такие "будды" могут "вещать" (терма и т.д. -)

----------


## Топпер

> И не только. Самое главное что такие "будды" могут "вещать" (терма и т.д. -)


И давать нирманакаи в виде бодхисатт и различных учителей-тулку.

----------


## Леонид Ш

> 1. Тантра тоже махаянская практика.
> 2. Мантры в ваджраяне тоже не просто "бубнят", это просто не знание предмета.


1. Нет.

2. Мантры в ваджраяне, в отличие от чань, являются распространенной практикой, а порой даже обязательной, например начитывание энного количества в практиках нёндро (чем Вам слово бубнение не угодило?) 

2а. Зачем пытаться уличить собеседника в незнании предмета, это как минимум не прилично (кстати этим постоянно грешат, отечественные йогины на форумах).




> Благопожелание.


Странно. А прозвучало как угроза.

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

> Иисус воскрес. Если бы он не был сыном божьим, то как бы это было возможно?


В Монголии и Бурятии Учение тантры люди попробовали на зуб так сказать. Соодой лама практикуя тантру достиг очень высоких реализаций, видел что произойдет через сто лет, мог ходить сквозь стены, летать. И это было не так давно и свидетельства очевидцев сохранились. Это было то что люди видели, люди обретали веру видя все своими глазами, не через доказательства которые в книгах. Одна йогиня была в Баргузинской долине которая обрела мастерство в пхове - переносе сознания человека в чистую землю. И она отправляла в чистые земли даже живых людей, если они просили ее об этом и если все условия были благоприятны, то есть у человека не было больших обязательств перед близкими и др. Человек закладывался подушками она делала ритуал и когда подушки разбирали у человека на макушке была дыра, человек был мертв. Очень сильная и редкая помощь человеку.

----------

Мошэ (21.03.2011)

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> Так я Ламрим  целиком тоже не отрицаю. Там много общебуддийского.
> 
> Но вот методы тантры - это вопрос. Особенно когда они идут в прямой разрез с методами сутты.


В чём разрез?

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

> я специально далее привёл цитату из пояснений самого Далай-ламы, чтобы не было недопонимания.
> 
> У нас бы сказали, что все составные явления есть страдания. Т.е. что все сансарные дхаммы - страдательны по своей природе, ибо они аничча - непостоянны. Т.е. страдание не только в килесах, которые отвечают за загрязнённость (о чём и говорит Далай-лама) но в самих обусловленных дхаммах. Пока они есть, независимо от наличия килес, страдание не оконченно полностью. Пока у Будды есть тело - оно будет страдать, независимо от состояния его ума.
> 
> А уже из этого вырастает разное понимание Ниббаны и Нирваны и разное понимание "бытия" Будд. Т.е. могут ли они помогать верующим, находясь в нирване или не могут. А отсюда получается и разница в путях практики: обращаться к Буддам с молитвами или нет. Рассчитывать на их помощь или не рассчитывать.


Это неверный перевод. Все составное - страдание. Об этом говорится в четырех печатях.

----------


## Топпер

> Одна йогиня была в Баргузинской долине которая обрела мастерство в пхове - переносе сознания человека в чистую землю. И она отправляла в чистые земли даже живых людей, если они просили ее об этом и если все условия были благоприятны, то есть у человека не было больших обязательств перед близкими и др. Человек закладывался подушками она делала ритуал и когда подушки разбирали у человека на макушке была дыра, человек был мертв. Очень сильная и редкая помощь человеку.


То, что с дырой в голове не живут - очевидно. 
А вот откуда вы знаете, что эти люди попали в чистые земли, а не в ад, например?

----------

Леонид Ш (30.11.2010)

----------


## Топпер

> Это неверный перевод. Все составное - страдание. Об этом говорится в четырех печатях.


Т.е. пока у Будды есть тело - он физически страдает? Если так, то вопрос снимается.

Посмотрел абзац внимательнее:



> Во второй печати разбирается, чем различаются счастье и страдание, и указывается, что все загрязненные феномены по сути являются страданием. Из этого следует, что те явления, которые не обусловлены такими загрязненными причинами, могут приносить удовлетворение и отвечать нашим потребностям. Когда мы говорим о загрязненных явлениях в этом контексте, то имеем в виду те события и переживания, которые возникают под воздействием негативных импульсов или омрачающих мыслей и эмоций; они называются «загрязненными», потому что запятнаны загрязнениями ума. Вот почему они не могут приносить удовлетворения, и их природой является «духкха», то есть страдание.


Не вижу, чтобы здесь была ошибка перевода. Далай-лама действительно говорит о том, что загрязнённые (килесами) состояния - страдательны. И ничего не говорит о том, что любые состояния сознания - страдательны.

----------


## Zom

> В Монголии и Бурятии Учение тантры люди попробовали на зуб так сказать. Соодой лама практикуя тантру достиг очень высоких реализаций, видел что произойдет через сто лет, мог ходить сквозь стены, летать. И это было не так давно и свидетельства очевидцев сохранились. Это было то что люди видели, люди обретали веру видя все своими глазами, не через доказательства которые в книгах. Одна йогиня была в Баргузинской долине которая обрела мастерство в пхове - переносе сознания человека в чистую землю.


При желании христиане вам ещё и не такое расскажут про собственных святых, которые тоже не так давно жили тут или там ))

----------

Raudex (01.12.2010), Егор Т (01.12.2010)

----------


## Zom

> Четыре печати - это базовые положения Учения Будды, которые его отличают от не-буддийских вероучений. Это то, что вы называете анитья, анната, дукха и ниббана.


Да вот только в Тхераваде так не говорят. Нет никаких четырех печатей. Есть четыре истины и благородный путь. Это да. Сам Будда в суттах в кратце описывает суть своего учения например как схему взаимозависимого возникновения. Или как набор сил и качеств, ведущих к просветлению. Никаких "четырёх печатей" нет.

Но если рассматривать в духе 3 характеристик, то да - все феномены, кроме единственного (ниббаны) подвержены трём характеристикам. Всё безлично, всё страдательно, всё изменчиво. Ниббана вне Всего и со Всем не взаимодействует никак -)




> Это неверный перевод. Все составное - страдание. Об этом говорится в четырех печатях.


Вряд ли неверный. 
http://touching.ru/article/pechati_buddizma

Во второй печати разбирается, чем различаются счастье и страдание, и указывается, что все загрязненные феномены по сути являются страданием. Из этого следует, что те явления, которые не обусловлены такими загрязненными причинами, могут приносить удовлетворение и отвечать нашим потребностям. Когда мы говорим о загрязненных явлениях в этом контексте, то имеем в виду те события и переживания, которые возникают под воздействием негативных импульсов или омрачающих мыслей и эмоций; они называются «загрязненными», потому что запятнаны загрязнениями ума. Вот почему они не могут приносить удовлетворения, и их природой является «духкха», то есть страдание.

Далай-лама XIV (Нгагванг Ловзанг Тэнцзин Гьямцхо)

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> 1. Нет.


Почему?




> 2. Мантры в ваджраяне, в отличие от чань, являются распространенной практикой, а порой даже обязательной, например начитывание энного количества в практиках нёндро (чем Вам слово бубнение не угодило?)


На то она и тантра чтобы в ней применять тантрические методы.




> 2а. Зачем пытаться уличить собеседника в незнании предмета, это как минимум не прилично (кстати этим постоянно грешат, отечественные йогины на форумах).


Ну извините тогда, или можете объяснить какой смысл и способ воздействия мантр в тантре, или может быть есть опыт такого использования? или значение символов в тантре и метод их применения в развитии определённого состояния или качества?




> Странно. А прозвучало как угроза.


Это не так.

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

> То, что с дырой в голове не живут - очевидно. 
> А вот откуда вы знаете, что эти люди попали в чистые земли, а не в ад, например?


То что человек отправился в хорошее рождение проверяется большими Учителями через ясновидение. Также проверяется на основе знаков. В небе появляются радуги, не одна а много. Идет мелкий дождь. И другие знаки. Родственникам снятся очень хорошие сны. Один человек умер и когда родственники спросили о том какое рождение он получил у Бакулы ринпоче, Бакула ринпоче сказал что я вижу его на пустынной местности как прету, у него огромный живот и маленькая голова. Человек был очень известным в Бурятии но Бакула ринпоче не знал про него. Он очень плохо писал о ламах, как о тех кто лишь обдирает бедных людей, обманывая. Притом что сам был в прошлом хувараком и учился на ламу.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Кстати, четыре печати в изложении Далай-ламы
> 
> Вот как он расшифровывает вторую печать:
> 
> А ведь подобная трактовка (что не все *составные* явления есть страдания, а все *загрязнённые* явление есть страдание) по сути создаёт новую религию. Отличие - принципиальное.


Или просто принципиально непонимание отличия. "Составные явления" - это буквальный перевод слова "самскара". Неумелый человек не видит явления-как-есть, а видит конструкции, которые из этих явлений составляются. Можно сказать, что его видение загрязнено привязанностями, желаниями. 
И тогда нет никакой разнице в переводе "самскара" как составные явления или как "видение загрязненное привязанности".

----------

Tong Po (30.11.2010)

----------


## Топпер

> То что человек отправился в хорошее рождение проверяется большими Учителями через ясновидение. Также проверяется на основе знаков. В небе появляются радуги, не одна а много. Идет мелкий дождь. И другие знаки. Родственникам снятся очень хорошие сны.


В принципе всё, на что вы предлагаете опираться есть и в других религиях. Это называется вера в чудеса. Т.е. это не прямые доказательства действенности методов тантры, а опора на веру.

----------

Zom (30.11.2010), Леонид Ш (30.11.2010)

----------


## Топпер

> Или просто принципиально непонимание отличия. "Составные явления" - это буквальный перевод слова "самскара". Неумелый человек не видит явления-как-есть, а видит конструкции, которые из этих явлений составляются. Можно сказать, что его видение загрязнено привязанностями, желаниями. 
> И тогда нет никакой разнице в переводе "самскара" как составные явления или как "видение загрязненное привязанности".


Разница прицнипиальная. Составные явления - это самкхата дхаммы. Все сансарные дхаммы. И они страдательны независимо от взгляда человека.

----------

Raudex (01.12.2010), Zom (30.11.2010)

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

> В принципе всё, на что вы предлагаете опираться есть и в других религиях. Это называется вера в чудеса. Т.е. это не прямые доказательства действенности методов тантры, а опора на веру.


Ясновидение это не чудо, а способность ума, которую можно проверить. Про четыре печати я ошибся. Все составное непостоянно.

Далай-лама:
ЧЕТЫРЕ ОТЛИЧИТЕЛЬНЫХ ПРИНЦИПА

Как я уже говорил, с философской точки зрения принадлежность человека к буддизму определяется тем, принимает ли он четыре печати, или четыре принципа, удостоверяющих, что данная система учения истинно буддийская. Вот эти четыре принципа:

1. Всё составное непостоянно.
2. Все загрязненные объекты есть страдание.
3. Все явления пусты и не имеют самости.
4. Нирвана есть покой.

----------


## Won Soeng

WOLF, утренние и вечерние песнопения - это ежедневная практика. Так же проводятся кидо - целые ретриты песнопений (сутки и более). 

Тантра это "ничего такого особенного" с точки зрения дзен/чань/сон/тхьен/дхьяны/джханы.
Определенная форма однонаправленного сосредоточения. Будь то мантры или мандалы.

На самом деле ни к чему защищаться и от сравнения с христианством, исламом или иудаизмом.

Дело же не в том, какие формы принимает стремление существ к надмирскому счастью - главное это постепенное или внезапное понимание, что все наблюдаемое не является существующим самостоятельно, но является интерпретацией разнообразных наблюдаемых явлений, что все это является изменчивым, непостоянным, а потому является ненадежной опорой для счастья, и что единственное настоящее счастье это успокоение (нирвана) желаний за эти ненадежные опоры держаться. Неважно, как это называть, четыре печати, или первая благородная истина.

Постижение разных печатей (аспектов первой благородной истины) разными существами происходит по разному. Не любые (правильные) взгляды существо может (сразу) принять без сомнений, а порой и без раздражения, недовольства, страха или гнева.

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (30.11.2010), Мошэ (21.03.2011)

----------


## Топпер

> Ясновидение это не чудо, а способность ума, которую можно проверить. Про четыре печати я ошибся. Все составное непостоянно.
> 
> Далай-лама:
> ЧЕТЫРЕ ОТЛИЧИТЕЛЬНЫХ ПРИНЦИПА
> 
> Как я уже говорил, с философской точки зрения принадлежность человека к буддизму определяется тем, принимает ли он четыре печати, или четыре принципа, удостоверяющих, что данная система учения истинно буддийская. Вот эти четыре принципа:
> 
> 1. Всё составное непостоянно.
> 2. Все загрязненные объекты есть страдание.
> ...


Я не про первую печать речь веду. В ней расхождений нет. Я про вторую.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Разница прицнипиальная. Составные явления - это самкхата дхаммы. Все сансарные дхаммы. И они страдательны независимо от взгляда человека.


Не всем это понятно и приемлемо именно в такой формулировке. Хотя бы по той причине, что не все верят в составленность всех форм и явлений. Сначала нужно преодолеть привязанность к форме, нужно каждую форму обнаружить возникшей как элементы, сопровождающие моменты сознания. 

Так и для Вас принципиальность разницы лишь в том, что Вам нравится слово "составные" и не нравится "загрязненные". И происходит это по той причине, что Вы не реализовали видение-как-есть и можете использовать опорой лишь буквальное воспроизведение слов Готамы. 

Однако 2000 лет назад Дхамма Будды была утеряна, как он и предсказывал. И после этого она восстанавливается в той или другой степени прямой реализацией видения-как-есть, порождая множество методов, каждый из которых так или иначе восходит к историческому Будде. 

Один из таких способов - записать запомненные слова Будды. Другой - воспитывать все более искушенных учителей, которые по искушенности могут превосходить тех Архатов, которым было достаточно только собственной святости, другие сверхспособности Будды им были неинтересны. 

Вы доверяете записанному слову, потому что склонны к рассуждению и логическому пониманию. Вы относитесь (как и я) к тому типу людей, которым удобны пространные объяснения. Но не стоит забывать о других типах людей, которым удобнее подробные перечисления или краткие намеки. Даже в палийском каноне есть как короткие, так и подробные сутты. Много ли Вы можете понять из сутты о четырех типах людей? Вот говорится, что человек, умеющий успокаивать ум, должен объяснить спрашивающему, как необходимо успокаивать, стабилизировать, объединять и сосредотачивать ум. Что это значит?

Или что говорится Буддой в фразе "когда есть это, есть то". Что подразумевается под словами "это" и "то"?

Не нужно пытаться представить тысячи людей, реализовавших учение Будды - заблудившимися. Ни к чему. Просто потеря времени.

Да, я испытал легкое разочарование, когда понял, что отношусь к типу людей, которому удобнее пространные объяснения. Потому что краткие указания не мотивируют мой ум к достаточно глубокому самостоятельному сосредоточению, а подробные перечисления наводят скуку и не вызывают отклика.

И только после пространных объяснений уму становится понятно "куда копать" и тогда становятся полезными подробные перечисления, а вслед за ними становятся очевидными краткие указания.

----------

Tong Po (30.11.2010)

----------


## Топпер

> Дело же не в том, какие формы принимает стремление существ к надмирскому счастью ......


Как не главное? Когда нам рассказывают о искуссных методах, о купцах-бодхисаттах убивающих* из сострадания* моряков, о различных махасиддхах ведущих сомнительный образ жизи, и когда на основании этих посылок начинают строить свою жизнь последователи - эти формы становятся весьма важными.

----------

Raudex (01.12.2010)

----------


## Топпер

> Не всем это понятно и приемлемо именно в такой формулировке. Хотя бы по той причине, что не все верят в составленность всех форм и явлений. Сначала нужно преодолеть привязанность к форме, нужно каждую форму обнаружить возникшей как элементы, сопровождающие моменты сознания.


Напоминаю, что вы находимся в разделе тхеравады. Для нас составные явления - вполне определённый термин. Если для вас нет - не нужно вести здесь дискуссии.
Остальное не комментирую т.к. вы опять пытаетесь поучать.

----------

Raudex (01.12.2010)

----------


## Топпер

> Но ведь явления не существуют сами по себе независимо от воспринимающего их ума и органов чувств. То есть сам ум навешивает на них ярлычки "составные", "не-постоянные", "страдание", "сансара", "бяка" в силу привычки и неведения.


Ум - это тоже сансарные дхаммы. Винньяна ккхандха. Он тоже обусловлен и непостоянен. А значит и страдателен.



> Сами по себе дхаммы нейтральны, они не существуют сами по себе вне воспринимающего их ума, они не "сансарные" и не "нирванные", они не обладают само сущими свойствами "сансарности" или "нирванности", "составности" или "не-составности".


Однозначно сказать, что дхаммы вне ума не существуют - нельзя. Рупа продолжает существовать и после смерти индивидуума. До разложения тела.



> Никто иной как ум, омраченный килесами и загрязненный авидьей, приписывает дхаммам эти признаки. Как только авидья устранена полностью и ум очистился от врожденной привычки делить дхаммы на "сансару" и "нирвану", это состояние ума называется "нирваной", "упокоением" и приводит к полному "угасанию килес". Или вы думаете, что Ниббана - это какая-то вещь в себе, отдельная от ума её переживающего?


Ниббана - это необусловленная дхамма. Отдельная от обусловленной дхаммы винньяны. И естественно, что признаки аниччи, анатты, дуккхи дхаммам приписывает не омрачённый ум, а просветлённый (точнее не приписывает, а видит эту реальность). Омрачённый ум напротив считает хи постоянными, вечными и приносящими счастье.



> Будда, если он родился человеком и имеет тело, может испытывать физическую боль, но это не то "страдание", о котором идет речь в четырех печатях.


Значит не глубоко копают печати. Не видят истинного масштаба дуккхи.

----------


## Аким Иваныч

> Вам виднее, вы видимо посчитали уже. При любой оценке погрешности вытянуть больше лишних 3-4 % врятли получится.


Что мне виднее? Что я посчитал? Я ничего не подсчитывал.
Да и цели "вытянуть больше лишних" у меня никакой нету. Поймите ещё раз, поймите правильно, - дело не в том что большее число там или меньшее, а в том, что это число, на которое вы почему-то  ссылаетесь, эта цифра 6% - не корректна, это и школьник поймет. И   вся эта таблица в вашем бюро -  очень сомнительна.

----------


## Топпер

> Что мне виднее? Что я посчитал? Я ничего не подсчитывал.
> Да и цели "вытянуть больше лишних" у меня никакой нету. Поймите ещё раз, поймите правильно, - дело не в том что большее число там или меньшее, а в том, что это число, на которое вы почему-то  ссылаетесь, эта цифра 6% - не корректна, это и школьник поймет. И   вся эта таблица в вашем бюро -  очень сомнительна.


Вот ссылка

----------


## Won Soeng

> Напоминаю, что вы находимся в разделе тхеравады. Для нас составные явления - вполне определённый термин. Если для вас нет - не нужно вести здесь дискуссии.
> Остальное не комментирую т.к. вы опять пытаетесь поучать.


Прошу прощения за неприятную Вам форму своего сообщения, которая заслонила его суть. 

Мой вопрос к Вам не содержал желания Вас уязвить, хотя я не могу быть в этом полностью уверен, раз такое все же случилось. Это мое неведение.

Основное содержание вопроса: согласны ли Вы с тем, что одну и ту же мысль можно сформулировать различным образом, более того, для разных людей формулировку необходимо строить подходящим именно для них образом.

Начиная с того, что люди говорят на разных языках и заканчивая тем, что люди обладают разными взглядами, вследствие которых они привязаны к одним словам, бегут от других и не замечают третьи.

----------


## Топпер

> Основное содержание вопроса: согласны ли Вы с тем, что одну и ту же мысль можно сформулировать различным образом, более того, для разных людей формулировку необходимо строить подходящим именно для них образом.


До некоторой степени да - конечно можно по-разному. Но вот насколько по-разному - это для меня вопрос.

----------

Won Soeng (30.11.2010)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Как не главное? Когда нам рассказывают о искуссных методах, о купцах-бодхисаттах убивающих* из сострадания* моряков, о различных махасиддхах ведущих сомнительный образ жизи, и когда на основании этих посылок начинают строить свою жизнь последователи - эти формы становятся весьма важными.


Об этих искуссных методах можно рассказывать неумело. Поэтому, действительно, людей может вводить в заблуждение одна форма, зато пробуждать - другая.

Для этого мы и тренируем свои умения. В школе дзен каждый ученик одновременно учитель, поскольку нельзя утверждать об способности видеть явления-как-есть, если не понимаешь чувств других людей, задеваешь их не желая задеть, и не задеваешь, когда хочешь найти контакт.

Практика "Битвы Дхармы" в дзен является одной из форм восприятия тела в теле внутренне и внешне, чувств в чувствах внутренне и внешне, ума в уме внутренне и внешне и качеств ума в качествах ума внутренне и внешне. Не размышляя (сутра), а применяя (тантра)

----------

Konchok Dorje (30.11.2010)

----------


## Аким Иваныч

> Вот ссылка


Если я являюсь последователем буддизма Ваджраяны, я никаким переписчикам этого не скажу.  Может отвечу просто - буддист.
Нас, россиян, по видимому, всех приписали к христианам.
 Приведу ещё реальный пример: моя  супруга в прошлом году была в Юж. Корее - якобы буддийская страна, буддийский регион и всё такое, но буддистов там меньшинство, а большинство корейцев  - или не следуют никакой религии вообще, или христиане (чаще последователи католицизма, и каких-то христианских сект протестантского толка).
Интересно, как подобные таблицы создаются.

----------

Мошэ (21.03.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (01.12.2010)

----------


## Zom

> Ага! Вот Вы и сказали сами "просветленный ум", но такого термина в Тхераваде, как я понимаю, не существует.


Существует. У архатов что - ума нет? -)




> В тибетском буддизме ум - это то, что воспринимает и осознаёт явления.


Если осознаёт, значит меняется. Раз меняется, значит непостоянен. А раз непостоянен, значит страдателен и безличен. Раз таков, то существует в силу причин и условий, и при их прекращении, прекращается также. В противном случае имеем атман (т.е. по сути индуизм).

----------


## Топпер

> Если я являюсь последователем буддизма Ваджраяны, я никаким переписчикам этого не скажу.  Может отвечу просто - буддист.
> Нас, россиян, по видимому, всех приписали к христианам.
>  Приведу ещё реальный пример: моя  супруга в прошлом году была в Юж. Корее - якобы буддийская страна, буддийский регион и всё такое, но буддистов там меньшинство, а большинство корейцев  - или не следуют никакой религии вообще, или христиане (чаще последователи католицизма, и каких-то христианских сект протестантского толка).
> Интересно, как подобные таблицы создаются.


Создаются с некоторой долей погрешности. Но не думаю, что со слишком большой. В любом случае два источника, приведённые в теме, показывают примерно одинаковые соотношения.

----------


## Won Soeng

> До некоторой степени да - конечно можно по-разному. Но вот насколько по-разному - это для меня вопрос.


Полагаю, это для всех нас - вопрос. Поэтому мы и увлекаемся такими дискуссиями  :Smilie:

----------


## Топпер

> Тут мы снова упираемся в различия понимания слова "ум". В Тхераваде ум - это винньяна ккхандха (составная дхамма), "бяка". После Ниббаны он угасает или аннигилирует.
> 
> В тибетском буддизме ум - это то, что воспринимает и осознаёт явления.


Да, тоже самое, что в тхераваде. Ум, винньяна, в содружестве с санньей распознаёт и осознаёт явления.



> Если он (ум) омрачен представлением о самобытии и независимом существовании "я" и явлений, он называется "загрязненным" или "омраченным".


А что скажете про килесы? По-моеме загрязнённым ум называется когда в нём есть килесы. 



> В Нирване ум продолжает воспринимать явления, но они воспринимаются "чистыми" и не приносят "страдания", ибо если нет того, кто страдает, то и страдание не существует!


Вот это уже неверно. От того, что мы воспринимаем дхаммы (явления) без омрачений, т.е. видим их аниччу, анатту, дуккху, сами дхаммы от этого не становятся приносящими счастье. Они так и остаются страдательными. Видение трёх характеристик существования уничтожает только психическое страдание, возникающее за счёт привязанности. Но не уничтожает физическое страдание, которое возникает от преходящести самих дхамм.



> Но тибетский буддизм идёт в этом вопросе ещё дальше. Там говорится, что у явлений сансары и нирваны единый источник и единый вкус, если ум покоится в собственной "природе". Впрочем, мы отклонились от темы.


Это уже и вовсе неверный с т.з. тхеравады вывод.



> Ага! Вот Вы и сказали сами "просветленный ум", но такого термина в Тхераваде, как я понимаю, не существует.


Существуют надмирские уровни сознания. Локуттара читта - это вполне тхреавадинский момент.

----------


## Zom

> Имелось в виду, после Ниббаны, когда скандхи распались.


Просветлённый (как и непросветлённый) ум может быть только при жизни. Когда у архата есть прямое знание и видение освобождения.

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

Кстати к вопросу о махаяне, тибетский буддизм ведёт свои линии от таких учителей как Нагарджуна, являющимся одним из основоположников махаяны и изучавшем сутру и тантру (это к впросу не верности списка), и так же он "принёс" сутры Праджняпарамиты (это к вопросам WOLF'а, иначе основоположник махаяны Нагарджуна тоже "не махаяна", т.к. практиковал тантру).

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Конечно дождики и радуги не аргумент. Да, для тех кто не знает хорошо философию, то как тантра опирается на сутру, для таких как я в тантру остается верить. Но в тантре есть тонкие вещи которые трудно проверить, остается опираться на веру. Тот же механизм действия мантры, как она работает. Это тонкие вещи которые нельзя увидеть и объяснить как мантра работает так что способна очистить проступки тысячи кальп за одно ее прочтение.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Просветлённый (как и непросветлённый) ум может быть только при жизни. Когда у архата есть прямое знание и видение освобождения.


А что такое "при жизни"? Существование в арупалоке - это "при жизни"?

----------


## Топпер

> Но в тантре есть тонкие вещи которые трудно проверить, остается опираться на веру. Тот же механизм действия мантры, как она работает. Это тонкие вещи которые нельзя увидеть и объяснить как мантра работает так что способна очистить проступки тысячи кальп за одно ее прочтение.


Что и требовалось доказать.

----------


## Zom

> Вот! А в тибетском буддизме считается, что и после смерти, с распадом скандх, остается некая "тонкая основа" ума, но это не тот "грубый" "эго-ум", который имел при жизни Иван Иваныч и думал, что он человек, а очень тонкий уровень осознавания, "природа" ума, потенциальность или способность восприятия, из которой затем проявится ум (виньянна кхандха) новой личности, который будет отождествлять себя с неким Пётром Петровичем или Марьей Ивановной.


И чем тогда это отличается от идуистского Атмана? Кроме того, получается, что тут есть 2 варианта: либо это по-прежнему индивидуальный ум (а значит можно говорить о самости, душе), либо это вселенский атман, в который сливаются все потоки существ - как у индуистов. Но в этом случае тогда встаёт вопрос о том, что бесконечно многие части этого ума непросветлены и получается что такой ум из-за этого должен испытывать многочисленную дуккху -)

----------


## Топпер

> Вот! А в тибетском буддизме считается, что и после смерти, с распадом скандх, остается некая "тонкая основа" ума, но это не тот "грубый" "эго-ум", который имел при жизни Иван Иваныч и думал, что он человек, а очень тонкий уровень осознавания, "природа" ума, потенциальность или способность восприятия, из которой затем проявится ум (виньянна кхандха) новой личности, который будет отождествлять себя с неким Пётром Петровичем или Марьей Ивановной.


Именно так. И именно этот тонкий ум критикуется тхеравадой, как потенциальная атта - душа.




> А что такое "при жизни"? Существование в арупалоке - это "при жизни"?


Да, конечно. Арупалока - один из уровней сансары.

----------


## Won Soeng

> И чем тогда это отличается от идуистского Атмана? Кроме того, получается, что тут есть 2 варианта: либо это по-прежнему индивидуальный ум (а значит можно говорить о самости, душе), либо это вселенский атман, в который сливаются все потоки существ - как у индуистов. Но в этом случае тогда встаёт вопрос о том, что бесконечно многие части этого ума непросветлены и получается что такой ум из-за этого должен испытывать многочисленную дуккху -)


Весь вопрос в том, как (посредством чего) связаны между собой множественные индивидуальные потоки моментов сознания.

Если признавать, что хоть как-то такие связи присутствует, следует так же задать вопрос, что происходит с этими связями при изменениях конструкций, и что происходит с этими связями после успокоения (нирваны) жажды, гнева и неведения. 

В целом, эти связи несомненно присутствуют в рупалоке. Однако, мы знаем из джатак о возможностях взаимодействия существ и в арупалоке. 

Поэтому неважно, что Вы себе представляете дальше - все фантазии можно полагать равновероятными и отбрасывать их все вместе.

----------

Zom (30.11.2010)

----------


## Топпер

> В целом, эти связи несомненно присутствуют в рупалоке. Однако, мы знаем из джатак о возможностях взаимодействия существ и в арупалоке.


Они есть и в арупа-локе

----------


## Won Soeng

> Именно так. И именно этот тонкий ум критикуется тхеравадой, как потенциальная атта - душа.
> 
> 
> Да, конечно. Арупалока - один из уровней сансары.


Тогда в чем выражается "прижизненность"? Насколько быстрым будет прекращение потока индивидуального ума Будды для существ шести миров?

----------


## Zom

> Атман - это вечная, неизменная сущность, высшее "Я". Он считается истинно существующим, вечно сущим, абсолютным бытием. 
> 
> Что касается природы ума, говорится, что это нераздельность пустоты и осознавания, пустоты и ясности, пустоты и блаженства. Нельзя сказать что он существует, потому, что его невозможно локализовать и сказать "вот он"! (это аспект пустоты), так же нельзя утверждать, что он не существует, ибо кто-то продолжает осознавать (это аспект ясности).


Если осознавание продолжается, значит, как я уже говорил, должно быть и осознавание тех фрагментов, кои суть неразрывные части этого осознавания. Ведь оно же не может быть оторвано от них? Тем более, что вы же сами выше написали, что невежественное осознавание имеет фундаментом это масшатбное осознавание -) А если не может, значит они включены в это осознавание. И если так - значит испытываются килотонны дуккхи этим самым всепронизывающим осознаванием ,) 

Либо, должно произойти так, что достигнув просветления, весь этот масштабный ум должен прекратить всякое невежество всех составных заблуждающихся частей. То есть тогда после просветления 1 существа, все должны были бы стать просветлёнными. То есть сансара должна была бы в миг исчезнуть - разом для всех существ ,)




> Он не-составной.


Если не составной, то тогда и о функциях не нужно говорить (а именно - о функции осознавания). В таком случае это вообще не сознание. И в этом случае нет никаких восприятий, эманаций, декламаций терма и прочего сансарного становления ,)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Они есть и в арупа-локе


Соответственно возникает вопрос о природе этих связей. Мы не можем их игнорировать, если они есть, но мы понимаем, что природа нашего собственного потока ума - асантана. То есть она непостижима в рамках самого потока ума, трансцендентна, запредельна. Не потому ли Будда молчал в ответ на эти вопросы? То же говорят и учителя: нельзя дать ответ не потому что ответ неизвестен, а потому, что ответ будет воспринят в утверждение одной из крайностей заблуждений, коих упоминается четыре: о существовании, о несуществовании, о существовании и несуществовании одновременно, о ни существовании, ни несуществовании одновременно.

Поскольку мы видим четыре ответа, следует понимать, что рассматривается два уровня существования - абослютный и относительный. И во всех четырех смыслах делается отрицание. Хотя, возможно, что причина четырех отрицаний не в разнице относительного и абсолютного представлений.

----------


## Топпер

> Тогда в чем выражается "прижизненность"?


Прижизненность означает нахождение в сансаре.



> Насколько быстрым будет прекращение потока индивидуального ума Будды для существ шести миров?


Как умрёт - так умрёт.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Если осознавание продолжается, значит, как я уже говорил, должно быть и осознавание тех фрагментов, кои суть неразрывные части этого осознавания. Ведь оно же не может быть оторвано от них? Тем более, что вы же сами выше написали, что невежественное осознавание имеет фундаментом это масшатбное осознавание -) А если не может, значит они включены в это осознавание. И если так - значит испытываются килотонны дуккхи этим самым всепронизывающим осознаванием ,) 
> 
> Либо, должно произойти так, что достигнув просветления, весь этот масштабный ум должен прекратить всякое невежество всех составных заблуждающихся частей. То есть тогда после просветления 1 существа, все должны были бы стать просветлёнными.


"Фрагменты" этого потока - распределены во времени. Разумеется, есть моменты "непросветленные" (омраченные) и моменты "просветленные". И в махаяне говорится об Аннутара Самьяк Самбодхи - непрерывном превосходном пробуждении, а не просто о Нирване или паринибутте.

----------


## Zom

Кстати, небезынтересно, что есть такая сфера высочайших уровней сансары как "бесконечное сознание". То есть медитатор, достигших таких высот, воспринимает только сознание, которое бескрайнее, бесконечное, "не локализованное где-то". Однако, это всё ещё сансара ,) Даже более того, выше неё плюс ещё две более утончённые сансарные сферы есть.

----------


## Топпер

> Опасностей отклониться от полного и окончательного просветления (самьяк-самбодхи) существует масса. Например, в Махаяне существует такое понятие как нирвана архатов (или малая нирвана). Это когда архат после смерти зависает в Ниббане на многие и многие кальпы. Поскольку у него нет "я", нет сознания, нет килес, нет снов и нет видений, считается что только Будда может его разбудить от этого "летаргического сна" и тогда он становится Бодхисаттвой первого уровня и когда-нибудь сам станет Буддой.


Вот именно! А мне последнее время всё доказывают, что в махаяне такого нет.

----------

Raudex (01.12.2010)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Почему?


Потому что это совокупность махаянского воззрения и индуистского метода. Это уже не махаяна и не индуистская тантра, а синтез того и другого.




> На то она и тантра чтобы в ней применять тантрические методы.


Я с этим не спорю  :Smilie: 




> Ну извините тогда, или можете объяснить какой смысл и способ воздействия мантр в тантре, или может быть есть опыт такого использования? или значение символов в тантре и метод их применения в развитии определённого состояния или качества?


Да, у меня есть опыт использования света и звука, причем этот опыт имел место, задолго до знакомства с буддизмом. Со значениями символов в тантре тоже знаком, я же никогда не утверждал, что тантра - это шаманизм и общение с совокупляющимися демонами, подобно диакону Кураеву.




> Это не так.


Хорошо, что не так. А то мне уже живо представились проповедники, угрожающие адскими муками и гееной огненной всем не уверовавшим.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Вот именно! А мне последнее время всё доказывают, что в махаяне такого нет.


Это есть, именно поэтому и говорят о хинаяне, как о заблуждении. Остается вопросом - имеет ли это отношение к Тхераваде. Изначально речь шла о сарвастиваде, насколько я слышал.

----------


## Леонид Ш

> WOLF, утренние и вечерние песнопения - это ежедневная практика. Так же проводятся кидо - целые ретриты песнопений (сутки и более).


Да, сутры поют и что?




> Тантра это "ничего такого особенного" с точки зрения дзен/чань/сон/тхьен/дхьяны/джханы.


Конечно ничего особенного, к тому же Будда Шакьямуни тантре не учил. Как не учил кунгфу и цигун, что не мешает использовать их как второстепенные методы в практике.

----------

Vidyadhara (30.11.2010)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Обманули! 
> 
> АРУПА-ДХАТУ (санскр. — сфера бесформенного; другие названия — арупа-лока и арупа-авачара), третья, высшая космологическая *сфера, состоящая из 4 миров нирваны,* которые могут созерцать лишь архаты и пратьекабудды: 
> 
> 1) бесконечного пространства; 2) бесконечного сознания; 3) абсолютного ничто и 4) не воспринимаемых ни сознанием, ни его отсутствием. 
> 
> В этих сферах архаты и пратьека-будды, и не имея никакой телесности, формы и сознания, пребывают в полном покое.


А откуда это определение? 
Чтобы возникали и исчезали моменты сознания, необходимы соответствующие самскары.

Или речь идет о пребывании в одном возникшем, но не исчезающем (не прекратившемся) моменте сознания?

----------

Zom (30.11.2010)

----------


## Топпер

> Это есть, именно поэтому и говорят о хинаяне, как о заблуждении. Остается вопросом - имеет ли это отношение к Тхераваде. Изначально речь шла о сарвастиваде, насколько я слышал.


Думаю, что имеет. Потому, что во-первых, критерием отношения к хинаяне является наличие бодхичитты, коей, как отдельной силы в тхераваде нет, и во-вторых сарвастивада достаточно близка к тхераваде по взглядам.

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Кстати к вопросу о махаяне, тибетский буддизм ведёт свои линии от таких учителей как Нагарджуна, являющимся одним из основоположников махаяны и изучавшем сутру и тантру (это к впросу не верности списка), и так же он "принёс" сутры Праджняпарамиты (это к вопросам WOLF'а, иначе основоположник махаяны Нагарджуна тоже "не махаяна", т.к. практиковал тантру).


Нагарджуна не практиковал тантру, т.к. жил до появления тантры. Возможно тантру практиковал какой-то другой Нагарджуна, или мифический.

----------

Vidyadhara (30.11.2010), Zatsunen (30.11.2010)

----------


## Zom

> Это есть, именно поэтому и говорят о хинаяне, как о заблуждении. Остается вопросом - имеет ли это отношение к Тхераваде. Изначально речь шла о сарвастиваде, насколько я слышал.


В Сарвастиваде не могло быть таких еретических воззрений - что архаты пребывают в арупалоке после смерти. Скорее всего опять какой-то глухой телефон.

----------


## Топпер

> В Сарвастиваде не могло быть таких еретических воззрений - что архаты пребывают в арупалоке после смерти. Скорее всего опять какой-то глухой телефон.


По крайней мере по Абхидхармакоши Васубандху такого впечатления не склдаывается.

----------


## Won Soeng

> В Сарвастиваде не могло быть таких еретических воззрений - что архаты пребывают в арупалоке после смерти. Скорее всего опять какой-то глухой телефон.


Да наоборот. Мадхьямика критикует Сарвастиваду, говоря, что придерживаясь взглядов на реальность (истинносущность) дхарм полное освобождение упускается, возникновение и прекращение моментов сознания не останавливается.

----------


## Dondhup

> Нагарджуна не практиковал тантру, т.к. жил до появления тантры. Возможно тантру практиковал какой-то другой Нагарджуна, или мифический.


Вы были лично знакомы с Награджуной?
Ваджраяна безначальна так же как вся Дхарма.

Неприязнь к Ваджраяне которое в силу незнания демонстрируют некоторые товарищи ни к чему хорошему лично для них не приведет.Хорошо бы перенести тему в общий раздел, поскольку она затрагивает не только тхераваду . Писать в ожидании бана как то не комфортно.

----------


## Zom

> Да наоборот.


Я о том, что Сарвастивада не могла придерживаться таких воззрений - об архатах и их посмертной арупалоке. Это однозначно.

----------

Vladiimir (01.12.2010)

----------


## Won Soeng

> "Большая энциклопедия Кирилла и Мефодия" (с)


А в нее откуда взято вот это "В этих сферах архаты и пратьека-будды, и не имея никакой телесности, формы и сознания, пребывают в полном покое"?

Вообще-то известно, что один из учителей Будды достигал седьмой джханы, а другой - восьмой джханы, но обе были Буддой отвергнуты, они не являются окончательным полным покоем. 

Поэтому я не думаю, что где-то в сутрах или шастрах можно встретить подобное. Поэтому и спрашиваю источник, где такое говорится об арупа-дхьянах.

----------

Vladiimir (01.12.2010), Zom (30.11.2010)

----------


## Dondhup

Абхисамаяаланкара.

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Вы были лично знакомы с Награджуной?


Нет, но знаком с его биографией, из которой следует, что Нагарджуна умер до появления тантры, и немного знаком с его трудами - тантры там нет.




> Ваджраяна безначальна так же как вся Дхарма.


Я рад за Вас, если вера в это способствует Вашей практике.




> Неприязнь к Ваджраяне которое в силу незнания демонстрируют некоторые товарищи


Почему неприязнь? Если я не верю в то, что Иисус Христос сын Божий, и будучи распятым на кресте искупил грехи человеческие, это отнюдь не означает, что я отношусь неприязненно к нему и его последователям.




> ни к чему хорошему лично для них не приведет.


Угрожаете?




> Писать в ожидании бана как то не комфортно.


Так не пишите! Зачем писать то, за что заведомо забанят?

----------

Raudex (01.12.2010), Vidyadhara (30.11.2010), Zatsunen (30.11.2010)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Нагарджуна не практиковал тантру, т.к. жил до появления тантры. Возможно тантру практиковал какой-то другой Нагарджуна, или мифический.


Отчего же? за 600 лет своей жизни вполне мог успеть и то и это.




> немного знаком с его трудами - тантры там нет.


Да ну? а как же знаменитый комментарий на Гухьясамджу?

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (01.12.2010)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Отчего же? за 600 лет своей жизни вполне мог успеть и то и это.


Кому бы не хотелось пожить 540 лет на пенсии  :Smilie: 




> Да ну? а как же знаменитый комментарий на Гухьясамджу?


Привлекался ли?

----------


## Dondhup

"Нет, но знаком с его биографией, из которой следует, что Нагарджуна умер до появления тантры, и немного знаком с его трудами - тантры там нет.
Я рад за Вас, если вера в это способствует Вашей практике."

Будда Шактмуни - единственный и неповторимый? До него не было Будд?

"Почему неприязнь? Если я не верю в то, что Иисус Христос сын Божий, и будучи распятым на кресте искупил грехи человеческие, это отнюдь не означает, что я отношусь неприязненно к нему и его последователям."
Я не только Вас имел в виду, и речь шла об Учении Ваджраяны.

"Угрожаете?" - Я ж не карма.

"Так не пишите! Зачем писать то, за что заведомо забанят?"
Смотреть как будут поливать Вадждраяну на БФ?

----------


## Raudex

> Я вообще не встречал никаких "печатей" в Тхераваде )) Откуда это взялось, кстати?


Думаю они так перевели слово lakkhaṇa [санскр.lakṣman] (tilakkhaṇaṃ=3 характеристики)
там много значений, в том числе "знак" и "отметина"

----------


## Raudex

> Ну пацаны вы даёте... За один вечер  столько понаписали.


Да холивар типичный и я думаю тему не смахнули сразу что б именно Вам показать насколько конфликтогенная затронута тема.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (01.12.2010)

----------


## Dondhup

Теперь можно благополучно закрывать.

----------

Raudex (01.12.2010)

----------


## Карма Палджор

Ну вот вам выложили еще одно высказывание про тантру  :Smilie: 
Может учитель опять не проходит контроль?  :Smilie:

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Нет, но знаком с его биографией, из которой следует, что Нагарджуна умер до появления тантры, и немного знаком с его трудами - тантры там нет.


Немного - это очень интересно. Но немного означает, что нельзя говорить с достоверностью про всё. У него и про жентонг есть труд, если вам, Wolf, интересно. И другие труды с очень оригинальными трактовками происходящего. Да и т.н. магией он пробавлялся. Причем факт-то достаточно известный и относится как раз к истории Нагарджуны. Там вроде как история про плащ была  :Smilie: 

А что касается того, практиковал он тантру или нет, так у его ученика Арьядевы есть текст, посвященный праджня-парамите, который также относят и к комментариям на чод. А по стилистике и некоторым другим моментам он явн соответствует представлениям ану-йога-тантры.

----------

Tong Po (01.12.2010), Александр Владленович Белоусов (01.12.2010), Артем Тараненко (01.12.2010)

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> Нагарджуна не практиковал тантру, т.к. жил до появления тантры. Возможно тантру практиковал какой-то другой Нагарджуна, или мифический.


Нагарджуна практиковал тантру, почитайте биографию.
И многие тибетские линии идут от него и других учителей Наланды.



> В Наланде Нагарджуна изучал сутру и тантру вместе с Ратнамати – эманацией Манджушри – и с Сарахой, особенно «Тантру Гухьясамаджи»





> Также Нагарджуне приписывают несколько комментариев на «Тантру Гухьясамаджи», включая:
> 
> «Сокращенные методы осуществления» (sGrub-thabs mdor-byas, санскр. пиндикрита-садхана),
> «Метод медитации на стадию зарождения махайога-тантры Гухьясамажди с текстовыми (источниками)» (rNal-‘byor chen-po’i rgyud dpal gsang-ba ‘dus-pa’i bskyed-pa’i rim-pa’i bsgom-pa’I thabs mdo-dang bsres-pa, Mdo-bsres, санскр. шри-гухьясамаджа-махайогатантра-утпаттикрама-садхана-сутра-мелапака),
> «Пять стадий (завершенной стадии)» (Rim-pa lnga-pa, санскр. панчакрама).
> Самым знаменитым учеником Нагарджуны был Арьядева (‘Phags-pa lha), автор «Трактата из четырехсот строф на практики йоги бодхисаттвы» (Byang-chub sems-dpa’i rnal-‘byor spyod-pa bzhi-brgya-pa’i bstan-bcos kyi tshig-le’ur byas-pa, санскр. бодхисаттвайогачарья-чату:шатакашастра-карика) и нескольких комментариев на «Тантру Гухьясамаджи».

----------


## Raudex

> Ну вот вам выложили еще одно высказывание про тантру 
> Может учитель опять не проходит контроль?


Нет, этот вроде ничо. Спасибо.

----------

filoleg (01.12.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (01.12.2010)

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> Конечно ничего особенного, к тому же Будда Шакьямуни тантре не учил. Как не учил кунгфу и цигун, что не мешает использовать их как второстепенные методы в практике.


А методу мгновенного просветления не подскажите когда, где и в какой реальности учил Будда?




> Да, у меня есть опыт использования света и звука, причем этот опыт имел место, задолго до знакомства с буддизмом. Со значениями символов в тантре тоже знаком, я же никогда не утверждал, что тантра - это шаманизм и общение с совокупляющимися демонами, подобно диакону Кураеву.


То что "не шаманизм" это ещё не знание, а более полное объяснение врядли вам доступно (из-за обетов неразглашения), "опыт использования света и звука" это тоже не в тему.
Так что не стройте свои странные "опровержения", не согласующиеся даже с чаньским мастером (в выше приводившемся отрывке), на невежестве.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Вот именно! А мне последнее время всё доказывают, что в махаяне такого нет.


Не верьте им, бханте. Даже в Библии записано "...ибо слаб, ибо человек"  :Smilie:

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Конечно ничего особенного, к тому же Будда Шакьямуни тантре не учил. Как не учил кунгфу и цигун, что не мешает использовать их как второстепенные методы в практике.


А, позвольте поинтересоваться, в тантре какие методы первичны?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Нет, но знаком с его биографией, из которой следует, что Нагарджуна умер до появления тантры, и немного знаком с его трудами - тантры там нет.


 :Big Grin:  А Будда родился до возникновения 4-х БИ и закона всемирного тяготения

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

Ещё от чаньского мастера:



> *Venerable Master Sheng Yen:* 
> Buddhism was transmitted from India to China in the second century of the Common Era and to Tibet in the seventh or eighth century CE. Because of distinctive cultural influences and modes of thought, such as Confucianism and Daoism in China and the Bon religion in Tibet, Chinese and Tibetan Buddhism gradually blossomed into very distinctive forms of Buddhism. 
> 
> Without free exchange of views and frequent interaction, in the past the two traditions , misunderstood and criticized each other. For example, some Chinese Buddhists have thought that Tibetan Buddhism emphasizes esotericism and is therefore obscure and inaccessible, and some Tibetan Buddhists may have regarded Chinese Buddhism as incomplete. 
> 
> These two Buddhist traditions are really like the separated children of one mother. Because they have been apart for a long time and are now reunited, it is important that they encourage, and work towards, mutual understanding. After hearing the teachings of His Holiness during the past two days, I feel that Tibetan Buddhism is rich in its explication of Dharma, especially the stages of practice, and in its detailed elaboration of doctrinal classification and methods of practice.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> В Махаяне ставится целью достижение состояния Будды ради всех живых существ. То есть буддист практикует дхарму и для себя и для других. Буддист Махаяны не забывает оказывать помощь другим в практике Дхармы.
> Является ли Тхеравада - хинаяной, то есть малой колесницей, в которой думают только о себе, только о личном освобождении и достижении состояния просветления. И вообще стремятся ли адепты тхеравады к достижению состояния Будды или для них это является недостижимым?





> Ну пацаны вы даёте... За один вечер  столько понаписали. 
> 
> Лучше прочитайте проповедь Мастера Сюйюня на тему равенства всех школ буддизма


Я так понимаю по спасибам Бханте Раудекса, что чань-буддизм ему все-таки близок.  :Big Grin:  Однако:

1. Давайте попробуем без "пацанов". Русский язык богат и могуч.
2. Правильно ли я понял, что в данный раздел Вы зашли не ответы на вопросы послушать, а позаниматься пропагандой собственной школы и наставить неразумных тхеравадинов на путь истинный?

----------


## Ersh

> Я так понимаю по спасибам Бханте Раудекса, что чань-буддизм ему все-таки близок.  Однако:
> 
> 1. Давайте попробуем без "пацанов". Русский язык богат и могуч.
> 2. Правильно ли я понял, что в данный раздел Вы зашли не ответы на вопросы послушать, а позаниматься пропагандой собственной школы и наставить неразумных тхеравадинов на путь истинный?


Уважаемый Еше Нинбо является гецулом в традиции Ваджраяны (Гелуг)

----------

Raudex (01.12.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (01.12.2010)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Уважаемый Еше Нинбо является гецулом в традиции Ваджраяны (Гелуг)


Виная в школах тибетского буддизма относится к раннему буддизму. Поэтому можно сказать, что он просто является гецулом.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Уважаемый Еше Нинбо является гецулом в традиции Ваджраяны (Гелуг)


Это дает ему право обратиться к любому участнику как к "пацану" или нарушить вами же установленное правило?

----------


## Ersh

> Виная в школах тибетского буддизма относится к раннему буддизму. Поэтому можно сказать, что он просто является гецулом.


А в раннем буддизме были гецулы? (но это уже оффтопик)

----------


## Ersh

> Это дает ему право обратиться к любому участнику как к "пацану" или нарушить вами же установленное правило?


На форуме по Тхераваде решают модераторы Тхеравады, если они не реагируют, а продолжают дискуссию - значчит все нормально.

----------

Артем Тараненко (01.12.2010)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> А в раннем буддизме были гецулы? (но это уже оффтопик)


Используется другое название - шраманера вроде как (действительно не в тему, но здесь многое не в тему  :Smilie:  ).

гецулма - шраманерика
гецул - шраманера
гелонг - бхикшу 
гелонгма - бхикшуни
геньен - упасака
геньенма - упасика

----------


## Еше Нинбо

Извините, Артём.
Но я это обращался не к Вам, а к своим друзьям и только к ним.

Тем, кто недоволен употреблённым мной словом пацан, ещё раз выражаю свои извинения.

----------

Артем Тараненко (01.12.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (01.12.2010)

----------


## Ersh

> Используется другое название - шраманера вроде как (действительно не в тему, но здесь многое не в тему  ).
> 
> гецулма - шраманерика
> гецул - шраманера
> гелонг - бхикшу 
> гелонгма - бхикшуни
> геньен - упасака
> геньенма - упасика


Но в Тхераваде совершенно другие требования к саманере, насколько я знаю.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Но в Тхераваде совершенно другие требования к саманере, насколько я знаю.


Тибетский буддизм не выдумывал свою винаю, Ersh. Используется виная муласарвастивады. Поэтому некорректно говориться, что он принял монашество в традиции ваджраяны. Монашество он принял согласно традиции винаи в соответствии с предписаниями, взятыми из текстов муласарвастивады.

Описание обетов для того или иного уровня монашества также можно отыскать, поскольку тексты лежат в сети.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (01.12.2010)

----------


## Еше Нинбо

> А в раннем буддизме были гецулы? (но это уже оффтопик)


В раннем буддизме не было ни бхикшу, ни шраманер. Ученики следовали за Буддой, прикрывшись рваными лохмотьями, вместо одежды. Они были чисты и искренни...
Когда Будда ушёл, стала падать нравственность и придумали различные обеты, одежду, правила и т.д., чтобы предотвратить неправильное поведение последователей Будды. Стали возникать разногласия и появились разные школы, разные традиции.
Слова Будды в канонах были записаны не самим Буддой, а его учениками:
"Так я слышал...

----------


## Ersh

> Тибетский буддизм не выдумывал свою винаю, Ersh. Используется виная муласарвастивады. Поэтому некорректно говориться, что он принял монашество в традиции ваджраяны. Монашество он принял согласно традиции винаи в соответствии с предписаниями, взятыми из текстов муласарвастивады.
> 
> Описание обетов для того или иного уровня монашества также можно отыскать, поскольку тексты лежат в сети.


Не понял, если он принял послушание (не монашество) от Ело Римпоче - почему некорректно? Не говорить же, что он принял монашество в традиции муласарвастивады? Ряса у него ваджраянская, не чаньская, не тхеравадинская...

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (01.12.2010)

----------


## Ersh

> В раннем буддизме не было ни бхикшу, ни шраманер. Ученики следовали за Буддой, прикрывшись рваными лохмотьями, вместо одежды. Они были чисты и искренни...


Да, следовали за Буддой, а не жили в миру, совершенно верно.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (01.12.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> В раннем буддизме не было ни бхикшу, ни шраманер. Ученики следовали за Буддой, прикрывшись рваными лохмотьями, вместо одежды. Они были чисты и искренни...
> Когда Будда ушёл, стала падать нравственность и придумали различные обеты, одежду, правила и т.д., чтобы предотвратить неправильное поведение последователей Будды. Стали возникать разногласия и появились разные школы, разные традиции.
> Слова Будды в канонах были записаны не самим Буддой, а его учениками:
> "Так я слышал...


Почему-то вспомнилось, что Сталина все обманывали. Т.е. при Будде конфликтов и разногласий не было? И, кстати, а чего это они в рваных лохмотьях-то вдруг? Или это такой поэтический оборот у Вас?

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Не понял, если он принял послушание (не монашество) от Ело Римпоче - почему некорректно? Не говорить же, что он принял монашество в традиции муласарвастивады? Ряса у него ваджраянская, не чаньская, не тхеравадинская...


Вы сказали - в традиции ваджраяны.
Это высказывание некорректно. Ничего больше. Используемая виная - традиция муласарвастивады. Поэтому если он принял монашество, то согласно предписаниям муласарвастивады,  а не согласно традиции ваджраяны.
А цвета одежды и пр., это и в раннем буддизме было у каждой школы свое, со своими отличительными чертами.

Можно было просто написать, что принял обеты шраманеры. И корректно и понятно.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (01.12.2010)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Немного - это очень интересно. Но немного означает, что нельзя говорить с достоверностью про всё. У него и про жентонг есть труд, если вам, Wolf, интересно. И другие труды с очень оригинальными трактовками происходящего.


Но по тантре трудов нет.




> Да и т.н. магией он пробавлялся. Причем факт-то достаточно известный и относится как раз к истории Нагарджуны. Там вроде как история про плащ была


Я думаю на этом форуме, каждый второй этим пробавлялся  :Wink:  И что?

А что касается того, практиковал он тантру или нет, так у его ученика Арьядевы есть текст, посвященный праджня-парамите, который также относят и к комментариям на чод. А по стилистике и некоторым другим моментам он явно соответствует представлениям ану-йога-тантры.[/QUOTE]

По поводу Альядевы как и Нагарджуны, есть мнение, что или существовали два разных Нагарджуны и Арьядевы во 2 и 7 веках, или, что скорее всего было на самом деле, тантрики приписали этих философов к своей линии, для придания аутентичности, сделав их махасидхами  :Smilie:  Конечно есть еще вариант с 600 летней жизнью, и занятием тантрой в конце жизни, но в это слабо верится, т.к. во-первых не часто встретишь 600 летних людей, а во-вторых зачем заниматься тантрой если еще 500 лет назад вся Дхарма была постигнута ими в совершенстве.




> Нагарджуна практиковал тантру, почитайте биографию.
> И многие тибетские линии идут от него и других учителей Наланды.


Дык ясное дело, что не от никому неизвестных кашмирских тантриков  :Smilie:  Нагарджуна не мог практиковать тантру, т.к. первая тантра появилась через 5 веков после открытия им сутр Праджняпарамиты.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Но по тантре трудов нет.


Вы читали всё труды, чтобы утверждать? Сами сказали, что нет. Отказываетесь от своих слов?




> Дык ясное дело, что не от никому неизвестных кашмирских тантриков  Нагарджуна не мог практиковать тантру, т.к. первая тантра появилась через 5 веков после открытия им сутр Праджняпарамиты.


Опять начитались википедию?
Про тантру там говориться как про пятый век. Нагарджуна в каком жил? второй-третий век. Где вы нашли недостающие пять веков? Опять в википедии?

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (01.12.2010), Дондог (03.08.2016)

----------


## Еше Нинбо

> Да, следовали за Буддой, а не жили в миру, совершенно верно.


Ну так за чем дело стало?

----------


## Леонид Ш

> А методу мгновенного просветления не подскажите когда, где и в какой реальности учил Будда?


В нашей реальности, на пике Коршуна, показав собранию цветок  :Smilie: 




> Так что не стройте свои странные "опровержения", не согласующиеся даже с чаньским мастером (в выше приводившемся отрывке), на невежестве.


Чаньский Мастер, не сказал, что Будда Шакьямуни учил тантре, а то что есть такая буддийская традиция - ваджраяна, я в курсе.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> В нашей реальности, на пике Коршуна, показав собранию цветок


И обучил тому, как показывать цветок  :Smilie: 
слова дзен или чань он при этом не произнес.

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Вы читали всё труды, чтобы утверждать? Сами сказали, что нет. Отказываетесь от своих слов?


Приведите название труда Нагарджуны по тантре.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Приведите название труда Нагарджуны по тантре.


Вам уже приводили список трудов. Можете определить их датировку? Если нет, то что вы можете утверждать, кроме совего ИМХО. Если да, то укажите источник, на который вы ссылаетесь (не википедию)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> И обучил тому, как показывать цветок 
> слова дзен или чань он при этом не произнес.


Чань и дзэн, к Вашему сведению - это не только метод мгновенного пробуждения. Чань и дзэн - это прежде всего практика медитации. Будда Шакьямуни учил дхьянам, а чань/дзэн - это транскрипция слова дхьяна.

----------

Raudex (01.12.2010)

----------


## Карма Палджор

Wolf. Я задал вопрос. Вы намерены на него отвечать или будете уходить от ответа?

----------


## Леонид Ш

*filoleg* Приведите название хоть одного труда Нагарджуны по *тантре*.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> *filoleg* Приведите название хоть одного труда Нагарджуны по *тантре*.


Вот ссылка на сообщение, которое вы постоянно пропускаете.

http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...&postcount=310

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Wolf. Я задал вопрос. Вы намерены на него отвечать или будете уходить от ответа?


Какой вопрос? 
От своих слов не отказываюсь, всех трудов Нагарджуны не читал.
Википедии опять не начитался. С чего Вы это утверждаете?

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Какой вопрос? 
> От своих слов не отказываюсь, всех трудов Нагарджуны не читал.
> Википедии опять не начитался. С чего Вы это утверждаете?


2+5=7
Даже википедия говорит о возникновении тантры в пятом веке (но не определенно). В седьмом веке уже были сформированы и в общем классифицированы классы тантр. Так что никак ваджраяна не могла возникнуть через пять веков после появления Нагарджуны. А даты вы приводите те, которые указываются в википедии. Впрочем если вы не можете указать на источники своих представлений, то значит это скорее слухи. 

Ссылка на список в предыдущем сообщении

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Вот ссылка на сообщение, которое вы постоянно пропускаете.
> 
> http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...&postcount=310


Я не пропускаю сообщение, с чего Вы взяли, в сообщении написано: "Также Нагарджуне *приписывают* несколько комментариев на «Тантру Гухьясамаджи»"

По сслылке я тоже ходил, там тоже не все ладно с датами.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Вот ссылка на сообщение, которое вы постоянно пропускаете.
> 
> http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...&postcount=310


Олег, он же тебе ответил, что "...это был другой Загоскин"  :Smilie:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (01.12.2010)

----------


## Леонид Ш

*filoleg* И зачем уводить тему, и заниматься подменами? По поводу тантры я делаю лишь одно утверждение, что *Будда Шакьямуни - тантре не учил!* Так что, если Вы даже позовете сейчас Нагарджуну, и он лично подтвердит, что практиковал тантру, это ни как не докажет, что Будда Шакьямуни учил тантре.

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> Приведите название труда Нагарджуны по тантре.


Повторить можно:



> «Сокращенные методы осуществления» (sGrub-thabs mdor-byas, санскр. пиндикрита-садхана),
> «Метод медитации на стадию зарождения махайога-тантры Гухьясамажди с текстовыми (источниками)» (rNal-‘byor chen-po’i rgyud dpal gsang-ba ‘dus-pa’i bskyed-pa’i rim-pa’i bsgom-pa’I thabs mdo-dang bsres-pa, Mdo-bsres, санскр. шри-гухьясамаджа-махайогатантра-утпаттикрама-садхана-сутра-мелапака),
> «Пять стадий (завершенной стадии)» (Rim-pa lnga-pa, санскр. панчакрама).
> Самым знаменитым учеником Нагарджуны был Арьядева (‘Phags-pa lha), автор «Трактата из четырехсот строф на практики йоги бодхисаттвы» (Byang-chub sems-dpa’i rnal-‘byor spyod-pa bzhi-brgya-pa’i bstan-bcos kyi tshig-le’ur byas-pa, санскр. бодхисаттвайогачарья-чату:шатакашастра-карика) и нескольких комментариев на «Тантру Гухьясамаджи».

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> *filoleg* И зачем уводить тему, и заниматься подменами? По поводу тантры я делаю лишь одно утверждение, что *Будда Шакьямуни - тантре не учил!* Так что, если Вы даже позовете сейчас Нагарджуну, и он лично подтвердит, что практиковал тантру, это ни как не докажет, что Будда Шакьямуни учил тантре.


Слив засчитан!  :Big Grin: 

Вульф, мой Учитель учит Санти Маха Сангхе но учеников по последним ее уровням у него нет. Как вы думаете, почему?

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (01.12.2010)

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> *filoleg* И зачем уводить тему, и заниматься подменами? По поводу тантры я делаю лишь одно утверждение, что *Будда Шакьямуни - тантре не учил!* Так что, если Вы даже позовете сейчас Нагарджуну, и он лично подтвердит, что практиковал тантру, это ни как не докажет, что Будда Шакьямуни учил тантре.


По такой логике он и махаяне не учил, значит вы практикуете не буддизм)

----------


## Dondhup

> *filoleg* И зачем уводить тему, и заниматься подменами? По поводу тантры я делаю лишь одно утверждение, что *Будда Шакьямуни - тантре не учил!* Так что, если Вы даже позовете сейчас Нагарджуну, и он лично подтвердит, что практиковал тантру, это ни как не докажет, что Будда Шакьямуни учил тантре.


Так же как Вы не можете позвать Будду Шакьямуни. И тхеравадины наши не могут.

----------


## Леонид Ш

Какой же слив, я сказал, что Нагарждуна жил во 2 веке, когда никакой тантры еще не было. Все остальное возможно приписано тантриками. Или какой-нибудь тантрик в 5-7 веках, тоже носил знаменитое имя Нагарджуна. А настоящий Нагарджуна - автор философских трудов и открыватель Праджняпарамитских сутр, к тантре отношения не имел, т.к. жил до ее появления. Такая версия о двух Нагарджунах, имеет место быть.
Ходить же по кругу не вижу смысла, т.к. это никак не влияет на мое основное утверждение о том, что Будда Шакьямуни тантре не учил!

----------

Raudex (01.12.2010)

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> В нашей реальности, на пике Коршуна, показав собранию цветок


Чем докажите?)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Так же как Вы не можете позвать Будду Шакьямуни.


А зачем? То что Будда Шакьямуни не учил тантре - очевидно  :Cool:

----------


## Dondhup

> А зачем? То что Будда Шакьямуни не учил тантре - очевидно


О крутяк пошел.  Вы то сами понимаете что сказали.

Попробуйте опровергнуть - существование бога творца ОЧЕВИДНО.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (01.12.2010)

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> А зачем? То что Будда Шакьямуни не учил тантре - очевидно


Не очевидно, иначе бы чаньский мастер не называл бы ваджраяну именно буддийской традицией.

----------


## Леонид Ш

> По такой логике он и махаяне не учил, значит вы практикуете не буддизм)


Я практикую Восьмеричный Благородный путь. И медитацию шаматха и випашьяна.

----------


## Ersh

> Ну так за чем дело стало?


В каком смысле?

----------


## Топпер

> На форуме по Тхераваде решают модераторы Тхеравады, если они не реагируют, а продолжают дискуссию - значчит все нормально.


Так хотя бы в одной теме холивар идёт, а не в трёх-четырёх. Может наконец все стороны выговорятся. Как пойдёт по кругу - закрою.

----------

Ersh (01.12.2010), Raudex (01.12.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (01.12.2010)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Не очевидно, иначе бы чаньский мастер не называл бы ваджраяну именно буддийской традицией.


Да, ваджраяна - буддийская традиция. Разве я хоть раз утверждал обратное? Ваджраяна - это не только тантра, верно?

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> Я практикую Восьмеричный Благородный путь. И медитацию шаматха и випашьяна.


А махаянской цели следуете?

----------


## Топпер

> Тибетский буддизм не выдумывал свою винаю, Ersh. Используется виная муласарвастивады. Поэтому некорректно говориться, что он принял монашество в традиции ваджраяны. Монашество он принял согласно традиции винаи в соответствии с предписаниями, взятыми из текстов муласарвастивады.
> 
> Описание обетов для того или иного уровня монашества также можно отыскать, поскольку тексты лежат в сети.


Нет. Монашество он принял в Гелуг. Винаи отдельно от Дхаммы нет.

----------

Raudex (01.12.2010), Артем Тараненко (01.12.2010)

----------


## Топпер

> В раннем буддизме не было ни бхикшу, ни шраманер. Ученики следовали за Буддой, прикрывшись рваными лохмотьями, вместо одежды. Они были чисты и искренни...
> Когда Будда ушёл, стала падать нравственность и придумали различные обеты, одежду, правила и т.д., чтобы предотвратить неправильное поведение последователей Будды. Стали возникать разногласия и появились разные школы, разные традиции.
> Слова Будды в канонах были записаны не самим Буддой, а его учениками:
> "Так я слышал...


Будда посвятил *в монахи* (в бхиккху) пятерых аскетов сразу после первой проповеди. Сангха была основана в этот самый момент.

----------

Ersh (01.12.2010), Raudex (01.12.2010), Леонид Ш (01.12.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (01.12.2010)

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> Да, ваджраяна - буддийская традиция. Разве я хоть раз утверждал обратное? Ваджраяна - это не только тантра, верно?


Буддийская потому что всё от Будды (соответственно и тантра), иначе была бы не буддийская традиция.

----------


## Леонид Ш

> А махаянской цели следуете?


А Вы с какой целью интересуетесь?

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> А Вы с какой целью интересуетесь?


Ну если Чань, то видимо следуете.
Учил ли Будда махаянскому воззрению если сутры махаяны появились задолго после ухода Будды?

----------


## Топпер

> Какой же слив, я сказал, что Нагарждуна жил во 2 веке, когда никакой тантры еще не было. Все остальное возможно приписано тантриками. Или какой-нибудь тантрик в 5-7 веках, тоже носил знаменитое имя Нагарджуна. А настоящий Нагарджуна - автор философских трудов и открыватель Праджняпарамитских сутр, к тантре отношения не имел, т.к. жил до ее появления. Такая версия о двух Нагарджунах, имеет место быть.
> Ходить же по кругу не вижу смысла, т.к. это никак не влияет на мое основное утверждение о том, что Будда Шакьямуни тантре не учил!


В общем-то такая практика была: когда сочинения приписывались более древним и авторитетным авторам.

----------

Леонид Ш (01.12.2010)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> По сслылке я тоже ходил, там тоже не все ладно с датами.


Ну вот и найдите доказательство того, что эти тексты не составлял сам Нагарджуна. Поищите. Уверенности нет ни у кого.

Вот маленькая цитата из книги Андросова про то, как определяют аутентичность тех или иных текстов:
Последние, как правило, ситуативно-индивидуальны и зависят от имени 
древнего автора, подхода ученого, наработок поколений текстологов и т.д.

Вот про список его трудов в Тенгьюре (из книги Андросова): 
В оглавлении (dkar-chag) Тенгьюра издания Дерге 116 отдельных произведений приписано именно Нагарджуне (klu-sgrub, читается: Лудуб). С.К.Патхак составил их полный каталог по следующим разделам: 
А (bstod tshogs)— 19 гимнов, 
Б (rgyud)— 49 тантрических сочинений, 
В (dbu-ma)— 20 трудов по философии мадхьямики, 
Г (mdo ‘grel dan ‘dul-ba)— 5 текстов в стиле сутр, а также комментарии к ним, 
Д (‘dul-ba)— 2 монастырских служебника, 
Е (sprin-yig)— 5 посланий и наставлений, 
Ж (gso-rig)— 2 медицинских трактата в стиле Айюрведы, 
З (bzo-rig)— 2 алхимических трактата о способах продления жизни и омоложения, 
И— 3 наставления в должном поведении, 
К (smon-lam tsnis byad)— 9 культовых руководств [Pathak 1977: 209–223.


И на закуску
Бодхи-читта-виварана приписывается "первому" Нагарджуне. Причем в этом плане востоковеды более-менее согласны. Согласны и тибетские историки.
Ну а самое интересное то, что в этом тексте цитируется гухья-самаджа.

Может вы Wolf знаете историю Нагарджуны лучше Андросова? Честно говоря это сомнительно.

----------

Tong Po (01.12.2010), Александр Владленович Белоусов (01.12.2010), Артем Тараненко (01.12.2010), Леонид Ш (01.12.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (01.12.2010)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Ну если Чань, то видимо следуете.
> Учил ли Будда махаянскому воззрению если сутры махаяны появились задолго после ухода Будды?


Это вопрос веры. Мне наставления из махаянских сутр помогают в практике.

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> Это вопрос веры. Мне наставления из махаянских сутр помогают в практике.


Хорошо что веры, тогда зачем говорить "Будда не учил чему-то...", если тут очевидность точно такая же как и в вашей вере?
Зачем по сути основываясь только на бездоказательной вере отвергать часть учения Будды?

----------


## Карма Палджор

И вот кстати еще одно высказывание оттуда же (Андросов)
   Самым крупным историко-философским трудом, полностью посвященным древнеиндийской мадхьямике, является известное исследование Т.Р.В.Мурти [Murti 1980], впервые вышедшее в свет в 1955 г. Значение его для науки трудно переоценить, потому уместно остановиться на основных его положениях.
...
4. Мадхьямика — систематическое изложение доктрины шуньяты, трактатов по Праджня-парамите и жесткий тип абсолютизма, установленный диалектикой, отрицанием всех эмпирических понятий и спекулятивных теорий [Там же: 83]. Абсолютизм выдвигает теорию двух истин и доктрину иллюзии. В мадхьямике вещи взаимозависимы по своей природе: субстанция и атрибуты, самость и ее состояния; нет ничего самостоятельного, феномен нереален (шунья), а взаимозависимость — признак нереальности [Там же: 86, 104, 106].
5. *Шунья мадхьямики сделала возможным тантризм*, который определенно *много старше Асанги*; его главные идеи наряду с практикой присутствовали во все времена. «Тантра—это уникальная комбинация мантры, ритуала, поклонения и йоги на абсолютистской основе» [Там же: 109].

Напомню, что Асанга жил в 4-5 веках. А намного старше, это явно не одно или два десятилетия. И говориться явно не про тантризм индуизма.

----------


## Топпер

> 5. *Шунья мадхьямики сделала возможным тантризм*, который определенно *много старше Асанги*; его главные идеи наряду с практикой присутствовали во все времена. «Тантра—это уникальная комбинация мантры, ритуала, поклонения и йоги на абсолютистской основе» [Там же: 109].
> 
> Напомню, что Асанга жил в 4-5 веках. А намного старше, это явно не одно или два десятилетия. И говориться явно не про тантризм индуизма.


Но прямых доказательств этому нет? Т.е. "намного старше" - это всё-таки предположение?

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Хорошо что веры, тогда зачем говорить "Будда не учил чему-то...", если тут очевидность точно такая же как и в вашей вере?
> Зачем по сути основываясь только на бездоказательной вере отвергать часть учения Будды?


На самом деле, даже существование Будды Шакьямуни со 100 процентной достоверностью *доказать* сложно.
А по поводу учения, если учение соответствует 4БИ - то полезно, если не соответствует, или имеет хоть малейшие расхождения - то отбрасывается. Это мой критерий, возможно у кого-то этот критерий другой, и такой человек видит в тантре учение Будды.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Но прямых доказательств этому нет? Т.е. "намного старше" - это всё-таки предположение?


К сожалению работу Мурти не читал. Но в этом плане достаточно большое доверие Андросову, который всё-таки является хорошим специалистом по текстам Нагарджуны.
Вдобавок даже если говориться, что такой-то текст появился тогда-то, это не означает что предпосылок для его появления не было раньше. Причем действительно намного раньше. Ведь и кроме наличия ПК нет прямых доказательств того, что там все сутты аутентичны. Это вопрос веры. Не более того. Тем более что и другие каноны как сейчас выясняется, всё-таки остались в этом мире

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> На самом деле, даже существование Будды Шакьямуни со 100 процентной достоверностью *доказать* сложно.
> А по поводу учения, если учение соответствует 4БИ - то полезно, если не соответствует, или имеет хоть малейшие расхождения - то отбрасывается. Это мой критерий, возможно у кого-то этот критерий другой, и такой человек видит в тантре учение Будды.


Вот именно.
Т.е. доказать что "Будда не учил тантре" вы не можете, но зачем тогда везде об этом заявлять и говорить что это очевидно? джихад?)
И тантра кстати соответствует 4БИ, иначе не было бы смысла.

----------


## Zom

> Т.е. доказать что "Будда не учил тантре" вы не можете, но зачем тогда везде об этом заявлять и говорить что это очевидно?


А этого доказывать и не требуется. Требуется доказать вам, что он УЧИЛ. А вот это сделать будет уже крайне затруднительно ,)




> Ведь и кроме наличия ПК нет прямых доказательств того, что там все сутты аутентичны. Это вопрос веры. Не более того. Тем более что и другие каноны как сейчас выясняется, всё-таки остались в этом мире


Остались, и они практически идентичны палийскому. Что очень хорошо и чудесно -)

----------

Raudex (01.12.2010), Леонид Ш (01.12.2010)

----------


## Топпер

> Вот именно.
> Т.е. доказать что "Будда не учил тантре" вы не можете, но зачем тогда везде об этом заявлять и говорить что это очевидно? джихад?)
> И тантра кстати соответствует 4БИ, иначе не было бы смысла.


Вы неверно ставите вопрос. Это не Вольф должен доказывать, что Будда не учил. Это вы должны доказывать, что учил. Доказывает вводящий новые положения, а не оспаривающий их.

----------

Леонид Ш (01.12.2010)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> И тантра кстати соответствует 4БИ, иначе не было бы смысла.


Хотелось бы послушать, с этого места поподробнее.

----------


## Zom

Да чё там - и православие также соответствует БИ как и тантра ))

1. есть страдание (ад и эта жизнь)
2. есть источник стардания (первоначальный грех)
3. есть устранение страдания (вечная жизнь в раю)
4. есть способ устранить страдание (молись, постись и слушай радио Радонеж )))

----------

Артем Тараненко (01.12.2010)

----------


## Won Soeng

Вот так и работает концептуализация. А много ли тех, кто считает себя буддистами, имеют качественно более правильные представления о благородных истинах?

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (01.12.2010), Артем Тараненко (01.12.2010)

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> Вы неверно ставите вопрос. Это не Вольф должен доказывать, что Будда не учил. Это вы должны доказывать, что учил. Доказывает вводящий новые положения, а не оспаривающий их.


Верно, потому что на вопрос "Учил ли Будда махаяне" был ответ "верю". 
Иначе можно сказать "Будда не учил махаяне", а у Вульфа спросить зачем называть буддизмом то чему Будда не учил? а если учил, то пусть Вульф докажет что Будда учил махаяне.

----------


## Zom

> Вот так и работает концептуализация. А много ли тех, кто считает себя буддистами, имеют качественно более правильные представления о благородных истинах?


То-то и оно, что Четыре Истины имеют вполне конкретное и чёткое разъяснение, которое и содержится в суттах. Все иные объяснения можно свести к любой вообще религиозной традиции.. и даже материализму-атеизму.

----------

Федор Ф (01.12.2010)

----------


## Топпер

> Верно, потому что на вопрос "Учил ли Будда махаяне" был ответ "верю". 
> Иначе можно сказать "Будда не учил махаяне", а у Вульфа спросить зачем называть буддизмом то чему Будда не учил? а если учил, то пусть Вульф докажет что Будда учил махаяне.


Вы разве не верите, что Будда учил махаяне? Если у вас в этом вопросе нет расхождений в Вольфом, зачем ему доказывать очевидное для вас обоих?

----------

Леонид Ш (01.12.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (01.12.2010)

----------


## Raudex

> Я так понимаю по спасибам Бханте Раудекса, что чань-буддизм ему все-таки близок


нет, еше ставлю спасибы из вежливости к духовенству и WOLFу - потому что правильный человек и покровы срывает отважно, а так я чисто по Тхераваде, если чо.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (01.12.2010)

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> Хотелось бы послушать, с этого места поподробнее.


Разве чём-то видится несоответствие? к тому же тантра это махаяна, по вашему махаяна не соответствует 4БИ?

----------


## Won Soeng

> То-то и оно, что Четыре Истины имеют вполне конкретное и чёткое разъяснение, которое и содержится в суттах. Все иные объяснения можно свести к любой вообще религиозной традиции.. и даже материализму-атеизму.


Более того, этих разъяснений - больше одного. Есть короткие, есть детальные, есть пространные разъяснения.

И надо заметить, что находятся люди, которые тем не менее понимают их неправильно. 

Например, страдание обусловленности далеко не каждый воспринимает, и даже не каждый может просто что-то о нем сказать. Более менее воспринимаются людьми страдание терзаний и страдание непостоянства. 

А уж прекращение страдания - тут и вовсе кто во что горазд.

Потому - стоит ли так уж смеяться над верующими людьми?

----------


## Zom

> А уж прекращение страдания - тут и вовсе кто во что горазд.


Вот почему и важно изучать то, чему учил Будда непосредственно - а не чему учили его последователи (особенно далёкие).

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Остались, и они практически идентичны палийскому. Что очень хорошо и чудесно -)


Вы их читали или опять по косвенным данным?
По крайней мере некоторые моменты отличаются от того, что происходило на соборах (наверное по тем же данным). Поэтому нельзя сказать что например записи о соборах являются аутентичными только в тхераваде. Точнее они истинными будут только для последователей тхеравады.

Да и количество разделов в других канонических собраниях отличается. Вот незадача

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> Вы разве не верите, что Будда учил махаяне? Если у вас в этом вопросе нет расхождений в Вольфом, зачем ему доказывать очевидное для вас обоих?


Потому что утверждение (в данном случае "Будда не учил тантре") требует обоснования, утверждение сделал Вульф. Иначе можно было бы просто сказать "я не верю что Будда учил тому-то и тому-то...".
Но почему-то в случае с махаяной используется просто вера ("я верю и мне это помогает"), а в другом случае утверждение, и причём безосновательное.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Вы неверно ставите вопрос. Это не Вольф должен доказывать, что Будда не учил. Это вы должны доказывать, что учил. Доказывает вводящий новые положения, а не оспаривающий их.


Тот кто оспаривает - должен приводить корректные аргументы, не основанные на вере. в противном случае, это будет опровержением на основании слухов и домыслов.

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> Вот почему и важно изучать то, чему учил Будда непосредственно - а не чему учили его последователи (особенно далёкие).


А учение сейчас мы получаем из уст Будды или его последователей?

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Верно, потому что на вопрос "Учил ли Будда махаяне" был ответ "верю". 
> Иначе можно сказать "Будда не учил махаяне", а у Вульфа спросить зачем называть буддизмом то чему Будда не учил? а если учил, то пусть Вульф докажет что Будда учил махаяне.


Очень странная логика, почему я Вам что-то про Махаяну должен доказывать? 




> Разве чём-то видится несоответствие? к тому же тантра это махаяна, по вашему махаяна не соответствует 4БИ?


Другое название махаяны, парамитаяна, где там тантра?
Вы скорее лучше поведайте, про соответствие тантры 4БИ, думаю не одному мне будет интересно.

----------


## Zom

> Вы их читали или опять по косвенным данным?
> По крайней мере некоторые моменты отличаются от того, что происходило на соборах (наверное по тем же данным). Поэтому нельзя сказать что например записи о соборах являются аутентичными только в тхераваде.


По косвенным, но всё-таки авторитетным данным - буддологическим (а им нет смысла врать, чтобы защищать какие-то религиозные бодания). Некоторые моменты отличаются, но, как указывают учёные, изучающие эти тексты, отличия минимальны, непринципиальны. Один из таких учёных даже вообще заявлял, что в суттах палийского канона НЕТ учения самой школы Тхеравады вообще (т.е. именно эксклюзивного для тхеравады, не разделяемого другими школами). Вот так - посему есть такие вот экспертные оценки, свидетельствующие о том, что палийский канон общебуддийский, и содержит подлинные учения самого Будды, записанные на первом соборе.




> А учение сейчас мы получаем из уст Будды или его последователей?


Если читаете только учителей и практикуете только на основании того, что говорят учителя - значит из уст последователей. Если читаете сутты и практикуете на основании сутт - значит из уст Будды.

----------

Леонид Ш (01.12.2010)

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> Очень странная логика, почему я Вам что-то про Махаяну должен доказывать?


Потому что вы отрицаете одну из её частей. Не просто не верите, а безосновательно отрицаете.




> Вы скорее лучше поведайте, про 4БИ в тантре.


Повторюсь, тантра это махаянское учение, соответственно и те же 4БИ что и во всём буддизме, я думаю они вам известны.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> По косвенным, но всё-таки авторитетным данным - буддологическим (а им нет смысла врать, чтобы защищать какие-то религиозные бодания). Некоторые моменты отличаются, но, как указывают учёные, изучающие эти тексты, отличия минимальны, непринципиальны. Один из таких учёных даже вообще заявлял, что в суттах палийского канона НЕТ учения самой школы Тхеравады вообще (т.е. именно эксклюзивного для тхеравады, не разделяемого другими школами). Вот так - канон общебуддийский.


1. По косвенным. То есть приближенным, но не полностью истинным.
2. Буддологический анализ, как показывает работа Андросова по трудам Нагарджуны (а одна или две главы там посвящены как раз тому, как проводят буддологи анализ), весьма субъективен и зависит от факторов, которые не всегда можно назвать объективными.
3. Что касается буддологов, труды которых нравится использовать вам, Зом (это на основании ваших сообщений), то они в большей части обусловлены принадлежностью буддологов к традиции тхеравада, а не каких-либо других. Остальное, без полного анализа, бы используете для опровержения, хотя они полностью авторитетными могут считаться опять-таки в ваших глазах, а не для оппонента.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Если читаете только учителей и практикуете только на основании того, что говорят учителя - значит из уст последователей. Если читаете сутты и практикуете на основании сутт - значит из уст Будды.


То есть, согласно вашему заявлению, вы практикуете не то, что сказал учитель (Шакьямуни) ,а то что вспомнили или сказали его ученики. То есть полагаетесь опять-таки не на сказанное "устами Будды"

----------


## Zom

> Что касается буддологов, труды которых нравится использовать вам, Зом (это на основании ваших сообщений), то они в большей части обусловлены принадлежностью буддологов к традиции тхеравада, а не каких-либо других.


Это не так - потому что эти исследователи, во-первых, не принадлежат никакой традиции вообще, а во-вторых, среди них есть не только западные буддологи, но и восточные. То есть это не субъективная точка зрения какого-то одного человека.




> То есть, согласно вашему заявлению, вы практикуете не то, что сказал учитель (Шакьямуни) ,а то что вспомнили или сказали его ученики. То есть полагаетесь опять-таки не на сказанное "устами Будды"


Если бы я полагался на мнения учеников, то я бы читал только личные трактовки учеников. Но я полагаюсь на те слова, которые передали ученики. Это не их мнение. Это мнение Будды.

----------

Raudex (01.12.2010), Леонид Ш (01.12.2010)

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> Другое название махаяны, парамитаяна, где там тантра?


Махаяна включает и сутру (парамитаяна) и тантру, просто когда говорят махаяна, то обычно подразумевают только её сутрическую часть. А в общем махаяна содержит как парамитаяну так и ваджраяну.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Другое название махаяны, парамитаяна, где там тантра?
> Вы скорее лучше поведайте, про соответствие тантры 4БИ, думаю не одному мне будет интересно.


Тантра соответствует вполне четырем БИ. Если вы изучали тантру (а своим тоном показываете, что явно постигли ее полностью), то укажите где и в каких разделах тантр нет соответствий. О том, что классификация тантр была введена раньше появления школ сарма, уже выяснили, что ваше знание не точно.

----------


## Топпер

> Потому что утверждение (в данном случае "Будда не учил тантре") требует обоснования, утверждение сделал Вульф. Иначе можно было бы просто сказать "я не верю что Будда учил тому-то и тому-то...".
> Но почему-то в случае с махаяной используется просто вера ("я верю и мне это помогает"), а в другом случае утверждение, и причём безосновательное.


В случае с махаяной используется вера потому, что вы оба стоите на этой платформе. Вы оба верите в то, что Будда учил Махаяне. Здесь доказывать ничего не нужно.

А вот в случае с ваджраяной вы (не Вольф!) делаете утверждение, что Будда учил тантре. Это новое положение относительно базового. Вам его и доказывать Вольфу.

----------

Леонид Ш (01.12.2010)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Повторюсь, тантра это махаянское учение, соответственно и те же 4БИ что и во всём буддизме, я думаю они вам известны.


Не надо бездоказательно обобщать, вопрос был о соответствии практики тантры 4БИ, давайте приведите примеры из садхан или текстов тантр, где четко видно соответствие этих методов 4БИ.

----------

Zom (01.12.2010)

----------


## Топпер

> Тот кто оспаривает - должен приводить корректные аргументы, не основанные на вере. в противном случае, это будет опровержением на основании слухов и домыслов.


Нет. Тот, кто оспаривает ничего не должен приводить. Приводить должен тот, кто вводит новое положение.

----------

Zom (01.12.2010), Леонид Ш (01.12.2010)

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> Если читаете только учителей и практикуете только на основании того, что говорят учителя - значит из уст последователей. Если читаете сутты и практикуете на основании сутт - значит из уст Будды.


Но сутты ведь по сути запись того что говорили последователи Будды, следовательно тоже из уст последователей а не Будды.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Это не так - потому что эти исследователи, во-первых, не принадлежат никакой традиции вообще, а во-вторых, среди них есть не только западные буддологи, но и восточные.


Тем не менее вы цитируете в основном тех, что положительно отзывается о корректности положений и истории тхеравады. В то время как сторну, которая критично на это смотрит - не затрагиваете. Вдобавок буддологи частенько бывают и последователями того или иного направления. Так что опять неувязка  и некоторое незнание.




> Если бы я полагался на мнения учеников, то я бы читал только личные трактовки учеников. Но я полагаюсь на те слова, которые передали ученики. Это не их мнение. Это мнение Будды.


Вы полагаетесь не на сказанное Буддой, а на сказанное на соборе учениками. Соответственно делаются и выводы. Нельзя проверить, что это было мнение Будды, поскольку тогда следовало бы сказать и то, что  некоторым ученикам Будда мог давать личные указание по практике, которые не вошли в канон, поскольку их не могли услышать другие.

Ведь не будете же вы говорить, что Будда только сутты и винаю провозглашал, и не говорил другим лицам в приватной беседе что-то еще? Если будете, то это в общем-то не мудро

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Тантра соответствует вполне четырем БИ. Если вы изучали тантру (а своим тоном показываете, что явно постигли ее полностью), то укажите где и в каких разделах тантр нет соответствий. О том, что классификация тантр была введена раньше появления школ сарма, уже выяснили, что ваше знание не точно.


Не нужно додумывать за меня, что я постиг, а чего не постиг - это прямо запрещено правилами форума. Вам ли как модератору не знать? Тон может быть в разговорной речи, а не в письменном общении. Это Вы укажите где соответствия, Вы же тантрик.

----------


## Zom

> Но сутты ведь по сути запись того что говорили последователи Будды, следовательно тоже из уст последователей а не Будды.


Здесь "не из уст" подразумевается не дословно разумеется. То есть под этим имеется в виду, что кто-то практикует на основании личных объяснений, выводов, мнений, концепций какого-то учителя. Например Нагарджуна нафилософствовал, сделал вывод о тождестве сансары-ниббаны (хотя Будда об этом не говорил), и вот другие стали пользоваться его выводами, выстраивать на этом свою практику. Это называется "следованием ученику, а не Будде".

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> В случае с махаяной используется вера потому, что вы оба стоите на этой платформе. Вы оба верите в то, что Будда учил Махаяне. Здесь доказывать ничего не нужно.
> 
> А вот в случае с ваджраяной вы (не Вольф!) делаете утверждение, что Будда учил тантре. Это новое положение относительно базового. Вам его и доказывать Вольфу.


моё следование тоже на вере, но я не делал каких-либо заявлений, разве где-то был какой-то призыв. А Вульф сделал утверждение, безосновательное утверждение.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Нет. Тот, кто оспаривает ничего не должен приводить. Приводить должен тот, кто вводит новое положение.


С вашей точки зрения может быть. С моей он также должен обосновать, основываясь не на слухах и вере, а используя нормально построенное опровержение. К сожалению опровержение пока не основано кроме веры и личного неприятия - ни на чем.

----------


## Zom

> Тем не менее вы цитируете в основном тех, что положительно отзывается о корректности положений и истории тхеравады. В то время как сторну, которая критично на это смотрит - не затрагиваете. Вдобавок буддологи частенько бывают и последователями того или иного направления. Так что опять неувязка и некоторое незнание.


Отлично. Приведите, например, буддологический текст, который бы доказывал, что учения канона Сарвастивады, канона китайского (агамы) и канона палийского очень плохо совпадают. Тогда мы увидим другую буддологическую точку зрения. А пока это просто пустые слова.

Однако, ещё в 1882 году учёный Самуэль Биал опубликовал ряд лекций под названием «Буддийская литература в Китае». Сюда входила информация о процессе перевода на китайский, а также образцы переводов ряда основных книг буддийской литературы - ранних сутт, Джатак, и махаянских текстов. Он писал:

«Париниббана, Брахмаджала, Сигаловада, Дхаммачакка, КасиБхарадваджа, Махамангала - всё это я обнаружил и сопоставил с палийскими переводами, и оказалось, что в целом всё практически идентично. Я не говорю, что всё дословно одинаково. Есть незначительные различия, но в целом и сюжет и важные детали совпадают. И когда будут тщательно изучены Виная и Агамы, у меня почти не останется сомнений в том, что выяснится, что большинство, если не все палийские сутты, имеются в китайском варианте».

Тщательное изучение на предмет сопоставимости, чего так хотел Биал, даже через сотню лет так и не было осуществлено. Однако до некоторой степени работа была сделана. В 1908 году японский учёный М. Анесаки опубликовал работу «Четыре буддийские агамы на китайском: совпадение фрагментов и аналоги в палийских никаях». Затем Чижен Аканума в 1929 издаёт «Сравнительный каталог китайских агам и палийских никай» - подробный каталог всех существующих ранних сутт на пали и китайском, а также некоторых текстов на тибетском и санскрите. Эти находки были включены в масштабные исторические изучения, такие как работы Этьенна Ламотта «История индийского буддизма» и А.К. Вардера «Индийский буддизм».

Эти изучения подтвердили гипотезу Биала - китайские агамы и палийские никаи практически идентичны в доктрине. Они являются двумя разными изданиями одного и того же набора текстов. Эти тексты - обычно их называют просто «сутты» - были составлены первым поколением последователей Будды до периода школьных расколов. Это до-раскольный буддизм. 
Хотя бытует мнение считать эти тексты «учениями Тхеравады», всё же это не так. Выдающийся учёный Дэвид Калупахана даже объявил о том, что нет ни одного слова в палийских никаях, которые выражали бы идеи непосредственно самой школы Тхеравады. 

http://theravada.ru/Teaching/Works/p...-agamas-sv.htm





> Ведь не будете же вы говорить, что Будда только сутты и винаю провозглашал, и не говорил другим лицам в приватной беседе что-то еще? Если будете, то это в общем-то не мудро


Я думаю самое важное 500 архатов на соборе запомнили и заучили. И этого более чем  достаточно для практики. Даже более того - если бы вы ознакомились с каноном, то увидели бы много повторяющихся мест. То есть они даже перестраховались в том, что создали много похожих сутт. Всё самое важное было собрано. Если что-то было упущено - значит важным это не было.

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Махаяна включает и сутру (парамитаяна) и тантру, просто когда говорят махаяна, то обычно подразумевают только её сутрическую часть. А в общем махаяна содержит как парамитаяну так и ваджраяну.


Не забудьте добавить, что с точки зрения тантры. С точки зрения махаяны 1. не включает и не входит; 2. нет вообще такой классификации в махаяне (разделение на сутру и тантру, существует только в тантре); 3. в махаянских школах, практически ничего не известно о тантре, кроме того, что она существует и практикуется в тибетской ваджраяне.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Не нужно додумывать за меня, что я постиг, а чего не постиг - это прямо запрещено правилами форума. Вам ли как модератору не знать? Тон может быть в разговорной речи, а не в письменном общении. Это Вы укажите где соответствия, Вы же тантрик.


Прямо запрещены правилами и многие другие вещи, которые есть в этой ветке.
Вы сказали что соответствий нет. Ни разу не сказали по какой именн опричине вы их не находите. Если высказывание приведено на основании личной неприязни, веры в свои источники (вы их не указали), то, что вы прочли (опять говорили, что прочли не всё, а только часть каких-то трудов) - то ваше опровержение или высказывание не основано на каких-либо аргументах.
Про бодхичитта-виварану уже гворил, что текст признается за авторством Нагарджуны (кстати говоря и Чандракирти его цитировал, ссылаясь на исторического Нагарджуну). А это текст и с тантрами связан. Вы это не прочли? Из вашего сообщения видно, что нет

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> Не надо бездоказательно обобщать, вопрос был о соответствии практики тантры 4БИ, давайте приведите примеры из садхан или текстов тантр, где четко видно соответствие этих методов 4БИ.


Повторюсь ещё раз, тантра входит в махаяну, в махаяне есть учение о 4БИ, тантра не выбрасывает сутрическую часть учения, это махаяна но в ней есть ещё методы тантры. Вам просто перечислить 4БИ? или учение тибетских Учителей найти? они вобщем-то такие же.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Я думаю самое важное 500 архатов на соборе запомнили и заучили. И этого более чем  достаточно для практики. Даже более того - если бы вы ознакомились с каноном, то увидели бы много повторяющихся мест. То есть они даже перестраховались в том, что создали много похожих сутт. Всё самое важное было собрано. Если что-то было упущено - значит важным это не было.


Самое смешное, что где-то среди буддологов слышал о том, что возможно собор состоял не из пяти сотен архатов (больно уж число красивое, чтобы быть точным). А повторяющиеся места я видел и в тантрических текстах, которые перед этим встречал в сутрах или комментариях по воззрению. Так что и между сутрами и тантрами взаимосвязь достаточно хорошая.

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> Здесь "не из уст" подразумевается не дословно разумеется. То есть под этим имеется в виду, что кто-то практикует на основании личных объяснений, выводов, мнений, концепций какого-то учителя. Например Нагарджуна нафилософствовал, сделал вывод о тождестве сансары-ниббаны (хотя Будда об этом не говорил), и вот другие стали пользоваться его выводами, выстраивать на этом свою практику. Это называется "следованием ученику, а не Будде".


А почему в суттах ученики не нафилософствовали когда их писали, а Нагарджуна имея линию передачи от Будды вдруг нафилософствовал что-то своё?

----------


## Zom

> Так что и между сутрами и тантрами взаимосвязь достаточно хорошая.


Повторяющиеся места - это хорошая взаимосвязь? )) 
По мне хорошая взаимосвязь - когда праткикуется то, что написано в суттах. А если не практикуется - то это взаимосвязь никудышная -)




> А почему в суттах ученики не нафилософствовали когда их писали, а Нагарджуна имея линию передачи от Будды вдруг нафилософствовал что-то своё?


Потому что одно дело - просто передавать заученные слова Будды, а другое дело, выстраивать свою точку зрения и потом выдавать её за истинную.

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> Не забудьте добавить, что с точки зрения тантры. С точки зрения махаяны 1. не включает и не входит; 2. нет вообще такой классификации в махаяне (разделение на сутру и тантру, существует только в тантре); 3. в махаянских школах, практически ничего не известно о тантре, кроме того, что она существует и практикуется в тибетской ваджраяне.


Это с точки зрения некоторых махаянских школ в которых нет методов тантры, потому что махаянская цель одна и таже, что в тантраяне что в парамитаяне.
Чань это тоже только одна из ветвей.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Повторяющиеся места - это хорошая взаимосвязь? ))


Если цитата использована к месту и соответствует сути, то взаимосвязь хорошая.
В противном случае ваше высказывание о том что в текстах палийского канона некоторые моменты пересекаются или совпадают - также не аргумент.




> По мне хорошая взаимосвязь - когда праткикуется то, что написано в суттах. А если не практикуется - то это взаимосвязь никудышная -)


Это особенности вашего понимания. Не более того. аргументом также не является. Ваш личный опыт и ваше имхо для меня аргументом точно не будет.




> Потому что одно дело - просто передавать заученные слова Будды, а другое дело, выстраивать свою точку зрения и потом выдавать её за истинную.


Заученные со слов учеников? А они заучили хорошо? Это показывается в Каноне? То есть некоторые моменты не обосновываются опять-таки ничем кроме веры.

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> Потому что одно дело - просто передавать заученные слова Будды, а другое дело, выстраивать свою точку зрения и потом выдавать её за истинную.


А почему в суттах просто передана точка зрения и не внесено никаких своих "выстраиваний", а у Нагарджуны якобы подмен?

----------


## Топпер

> Но сутты ведь по сути запись того что говорили последователи Будды, следовательно тоже из уст последователей а не Будды.


А нет у нас другого буддизма. Сутты - это то, что мы считаем, что говорил Будда. Даже если он, на самом деле, учил христианству или индуизму, нам это не интересно. Для буддистов буддизм - в зафиксированных словах Будды.

----------

Raudex (01.12.2010), Zom (01.12.2010)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> А нет у нас другого буддизма. Сутты - это то, что мы считаем, что говорил Будда. Даже если он, на самом деле, учил христианству или индуизму, нам это не интересно. Для буддистов буддизм - в зафиксированных словах Будды.


Заметьте, что сами сказали Топпер - мы считаем. нам это не интересно.
А вот зафиксированные слова Будды это пересказы лекций учеников учеников ....

То есть вам на деле не интересно, что же всё-таки произошло в действительности

----------


## Zom

> Заученные со слов учеников? А они заучили хорошо? Это показывается в Каноне? То есть некоторые моменты не обосновываются опять-таки ничем кроме веры.


Архаты - да, они заучили хорошо, можете не сомневаться -)

P.S. Будда, кстати, был Просветлённым.. Величайшим Учителем. (об этом тоже не забывайте ,)




> А почему в суттах просто передана точка зрения и не внесено никаких своих "выстраиваний", 
> а у Нагарджуны якобы подмен?


Потому что у него были свои философские труды, в которых он делал вывод на основе сутт. Эти выводы вполне могли быть неправильными, потому что при желании можно много чего "навыводить". Вот поэтому очень легко моджет быть "подмен". А в суттах подмен нет. Это слова Будды. Если у Будды подмен - то это уже не к буддистам ,)

----------


## Топпер

> моё следование тоже на вере, но я не делал каких-либо заявлений, разве где-то был какой-то призыв. А Вульф сделал утверждение, безосновательное утверждение.





> С вашей точки зрения может быть. С моей он также должен обосновать, основываясь не на слухах и вере, а используя нормально построенное опровержение. К сожалению опровержение пока не основано кроме веры и личного неприятия - ни на чем.


Например, вы встречаетесь с христианином и он говорит о Христе. Вы говорите, что бога нет. Христианин просит вас доказать, что бога нет.

Это пример неправильного спора. Христианин должен доказать, что бог есть, а не вы доказать его отсутствие. Доказывают наличие, а не отсутствие.

----------

Raudex (01.12.2010), Zom (01.12.2010), Леонид Ш (01.12.2010)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Архаты - да, они заучили хорошо, можете не сомневаться -)


Ну почему же. Можно и сомневаться.
Например в числе архатов на первом соборе вполне можно сомневаться.

----------


## Леонид Ш

Откровений о соответсвии тантрических садхан 4БИ, мы сегодня не услышим, что собственно предсказуемо.

----------

Zom (01.12.2010)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Например, вы встречаетесь с христианином и он говорит о Христе. Вы говорите, что бога нет. Христианин просит вас доказать, что бога нет.
> 
> Это пример неправильного спора. Христианин должен доказать, что бог есть, а не вы доказать его отсутствие. Доказывают наличие, а не отсутствие.


Топпер. А ведь Вольфу задавались вопросы о том, на основании чего он так сказал. Ответ был? Нет. Получаем что второй вопрос он не смог адекватно указать. Вдобавок можно доказывать и наличие и отсутствие.

Скажем в медицине вполне могут на основании некоторых симптомов доказывать отсутствие той или иной болезни. Так что такой подход тоже существует.

----------


## Топпер

> Ведь не будете же вы говорить, что Будда только сутты и винаю провозглашал, и не говорил другим лицам в приватной беседе что-то еще? Если будете, то это в общем-то не мудро


На Первом Сангити, монахи были озабочены сохранением всех наставлений Будды. Поэтому если бы были дополнительные наставления - включили бы и их.

Кроме того тхера Ананда, когда согласился стать сопровождающим Будды выдвинул условие что Будда должен пересказывать ему все наставления, которые он давал в его отсутствие.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Откровений о соответсвии тантрических садхан 4БИ, мы сегодня не услышим, что собственно предсказуемо.


Вы не указали и источники, на которые полагаетесь. И в очередной раз пропустили мимо себя отметку про один из текстов Нагарджуны

----------


## Zom

> Ну почему же. Можно и сомневаться.
> Например в числе архатов на первом соборе вполне можно сомневаться.


Всё так. И в Будде можно тоже сомневаться ,)

----------


## Топпер

> А почему в суттах ученики не нафилософствовали когда их писали, а Нагарджуна имея линию передачи от Будды вдруг нафилософствовал что-то своё?


Потому, что он жил позднее и вероятность искажений выше.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Кроме того тхера Ананда, когда согласился стать сопровождающим Будды выдвинул условие что Будда должен пересказывать ему все наставления, которые он давал в его отсутствие.


Очень интересное условие того, кто обучается, если выдвигается тому, у кого обучается.

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Это с точки зрения некоторых махаянских школ в которых нет методов тантры, потому что махаянская цель одна и таже, что в тантраяне что в парамитаяне.
> Чань это тоже только одна из ветвей.


Не некоторых, а всех. Не встречал тантры, ни в одной не ваджраянской школе, ни в текстах, ни в исследованиях буддологов.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Всё так. И в Будде можно тоже сомневаться ,)


Зом. У любого народа есть то, что включается в мифотворчество. Будь то большие или слишком хорошие числа или какие-то другие вещи.
вообще-то вам об этом надо как-то знать...

----------


## Топпер

> Заученные со слов учеников? А они заучили хорошо? Это показывается в Каноне? То есть некоторые моменты не обосновываются опять-таки ничем кроме веры.


Если вы не верите в то, что ближайшие ученики заучивали и передавали хорошо, тогда тем более мы должны сомневаться в том, что более дальние ученики передавали хорошо. И тогда тантра станет ещё менее достоверной.

----------

Raudex (01.12.2010), Zom (01.12.2010)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Не некоторых, а всех. Не встречал тантры, ни в одной не ваджраянской школе, ни в текстах, ни в исследованиях буддологов.


Не всех, а некоторых.
Если говорите пр овсе школы, то обосновывайте. Вы приводите сейчас утверждение (согласно Топперу). Утверждение без основание таковым не будет. Про Нагарджуну вы уже приводили свое утверждение без полного основания.

----------


## Топпер

> Заметьте, что сами сказали Топпер - мы считаем. нам это не интересно.
> А вот зафиксированные слова Будды это пересказы лекций учеников учеников ....
> 
> То есть вам на деле не интересно, что же всё-таки произошло в действительности


Не интересно. Буддизм - это религия, а не история.

Что для вас будет толку, например, в информации, что Будда был простым бродячим философом, который ничего толком не достиг и умер от несварения желудка?
Вы после этого уйдёте из Буддизма? Перестанете практиковать?

----------

Zom (01.12.2010), Нея (01.12.2010)

----------


## Zom

> Зом. У любого народа есть то, что включается в мифотворчество. Будь то большие или слишком хорошие числа или какие-то другие вещи.
> вообще-то вам об этом надо как-то знать...


)) Ну хорошо, 500 не устраивает, 364 архата - на этом сойдёмся? -) Принципиально это ничего не меняет -)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Если вы не верите в то, что ближайшие ученики заучивали и передавали хорошо, тогда тем более мы должны сомневаться в том, что более дальние ученики передавали хорошо. И тогда тантра станет ещё менее достоверной.


Тогда и палийский канон будет выглядеть в общем-то по-другому.
Он тоже возник не сразу. Ив другой стране вдобавок  :Smilie:

----------


## Карма Палджор

> )) Ну хорошо, 500 не устраивает, 364 архата - на этом сойдёмся? -) Принципиально это ничего не меняет -)


Попробуйте убрать все момент, связанные с мифотворчеством, культурным слоем и пр. Остаток будет гораздо меньше.

----------


## Zom

> Тогда и палийский канон будет выглядеть в общем-то по-другому.
> Он тоже возник не сразу. Ив другой стране вдобавок


Палийский нормально выглядит в свете сходства с остальными ранними канонами ,)




> Попробуйте убрать все момент, связанные с мифотворчеством, культурным слоем и пр. Остаток будет гораздо меньше.


Это если вам надо - вот и пробуйте. А меня цифра в 500 более чем устраивает )

----------


## Топпер

> Топпер. А ведь Вольфу задавались вопросы о том, на основании чего он так сказал. Ответ был? Нет. Получаем что второй вопрос он не смог адекватно указать. Вдобавок можно доказывать и наличие и отсутствие.


Он, по-моему только на этот вопрос и отвечает.  Он не верит в то, что тантра учение Будды т.к. не видит оснований для такой веры.



> Скажем в медицине вполне могут на основании некоторых симптомов доказывать отсутствие той или иной болезни. Так что такой подход тоже существует.


В том случае когда больезнь верифицируема. Но если бы врачи столкнулись с новой, неизвестной болезнью, этот метод не подошёл бы.

----------

Zom (01.12.2010), Леонид Ш (01.12.2010)

----------


## Топпер

> Очень интересное условие того, кто обучается, если выдвигается тому, у кого обучается.


И тем не менее оно было выдвинуто. И Будда его (и остальные условия) принял.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Не интересно. Буддизм - это религия, а не история.


Сам буддизм религия (хотя не только). А история буддизма это история  буддизма, то есть история. Соответственно она должна быть достаточно точной и не содержать мифов, свойственных религии. 




> Что для вас будет толку, например, в информации, что Будда был простым бродячим философом, который ничего толком не достиг и умер от несварения желудка? Вы после этого уйдёте из Буддизма? Перестанете практиковать?


Не передергивайте, Топпер, с одной темы на другую. Предположение не к месту.

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> Откровений о соответсвии тантрических садхан 4БИ, мы сегодня не услышим, что собственно предсказуемо.


Третий раз повторить? Тибетский буддизм это не только садханы (причём тут садханы), тибетские буддизм это махаяна в которой есть сутра (парамитаяна) и тантра (ваджраяна), тантра не выбрасывает сутру. (загляните в Библиотеку Берзина, там говориться о махаяне, а тантра и т.п. названы как "медитации высокого уровня", т.е. медитации высокого уровня в рамках всё той же махаяны).
Вам нужны учения тибетских учителей о 4БИ?

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Палийский нормально выглядит в свете сходства с остальными ранними канонами ,)


Если учесть что в одном из канонов недавно видел указание на такой раздел как бодхисаттва-питака, то может и хорошо, а может и нет.




> Это если вам надо - вот и пробуйте. А меня цифра в 500 более чем устраивает )


Верить в миф наверное хорошо.

----------


## Топпер

> Тогда и палийский канон будет выглядеть в общем-то по-другому.
> Он тоже возник не сразу. Ив другой стране вдобавок


Да. И тогда у нас вообще не останется буддизма. Потому, что если мы не будем допускать истинность наиболее древней части - Палийского Канона, тогда у нас будет ещё меньше оснований считать учением Будды более поздние тексты.

----------

Raudex (01.12.2010)

----------


## Zom

> Вам нужны учения тибетских учителей о 4БИ?


На самом деле если холиварность отбросить, мне действительно любопытно,
как раскрывают в тантре 4 истину - Благородный Восьмеричный Путь. Причём в подробностях как раскрывают. Как объясняют все факторы, их составляющие.. -) Было бы преинтереснейше это сопоставить с объяснениями самого Будды -)




> Если учесть что в одном из канонов недавно видел
>  указание на такой раздел как бодхисаттва-питака, то может и хорошо, а может и нет.


А мы говорим только о совпадающих частях - суттах! ,)

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> Не некоторых, а всех. Не встречал тантры, ни в одной не ваджраянской школе, ни в текстах, ни в исследованиях буддологов.


В дзэне тоже тантры не встречали?

----------

Won Soeng (01.12.2010)

----------


## Топпер

> Сам буддизм религия (хотя не только). А история буддизма это история  буддизма, то есть история. Соответственно она должна быть достаточно точной и не содержать мифов, свойственных религии.


Можно и такой подход применить. Только боюсь, что в этом случае линии тайной передачи тантры особенно идущие через Шамбалу или эманации различных Будд станут выглядеть совсем фантастически.



> Не передергивайте, Топпер, с одной темы на другую. Предположение не к месту.


Напротив. Это фундамент религиозного подхода.

----------

Raudex (01.12.2010), Zom (01.12.2010), Леонид Ш (01.12.2010)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Он, по-моему только на этот вопрос и отвечает.  Он не верит в то, что тантра учение Будды т.к. не видит оснований для такой веры.


Не видит? То есть не находит утверждений. А также не находит опровержений (которые и у чаньцев отсутствуют, что тоже уже цитировали). С учетом того, что тексты тантр ему не знакомы (это предположение), а он не может указать ни на буддологов, ни на кого другого, говоря "все", "всё", ответов пока не видно. Точнее его утверждение о несоответствии - безосновательно.




> В том случае когда больезнь верифицируема. Но если бы врачи столкнулись с новой, неизвестной болезнью, этот метод не подошёл бы.


То есть получаем, что данный вариант доказательства от противного также приемлем (как и в математике).

----------


## Топпер

> Верить в миф наверное хорошо.


Конечно. 
в конце концов *мы все верим*, что Будда - был и, что он достиг Просветления.

----------

filoleg (01.12.2010), Нея (01.12.2010)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Да. И тогда у нас вообще не останется буддизма. Потому, что если мы не будем допускать истинность наиболее древней части - Палийского Канона, тогда у нас будет ещё меньше оснований считать учением Будды более поздние тексты.


Истинность одной из древних частей. Уже говорил, что встречал ссылки и на другие каноны с другой структурой. И также относящиеся к раннему буддизму

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> Он, по-моему только на этот вопрос и отвечает.  Он не верит в то, что тантра учение Будды т.к. не видит оснований для такой веры.


Вульф именно что не "не верит", а делает категоричное утверждение что "нет такого", а категоричное утверждение требует обоснования.

----------


## Топпер

> Не видит? То есть не находит утверждений. А также не находит опровержений (которые и у чаньцев отсутствуют, что тоже уже цитировали). С учетом того, что тексты тантр ему не знакомы (это предположение), а он не может указать ни на буддологов, ни на кого другого, говоря "все", "всё", ответов пока не видно. Точнее его утверждение о несоответствии - безосновательно.


Да, не находит утверждений. Но в условиях когда и положительны и отрицательный ответ неизвестны, логично придерживаться старой позиции, дабы не плодить новые сущности.

Это подобно тому, как атеисты не могут доказать доподлинно отсутствие бога. Но в условиях, когда доподлинно не доказано его наличие, логичнее придерживаться мнения, что его нет.



> То есть получаем, что данный вариант доказательства от противного также приемлем (как и в математике).


В некоторых случаях.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Можно и такой подход применить. Только боюсь, что в этом случае линии тайной передачи тантры особенно идущие через Шамбалу или эманации различных Будд станут выглядеть совсем фантастически.
> 
> Напротив. Это фундамент религиозного подхода.


Если мы говорим об истории, то это не будет фундаментом. Если будем говорить о религии, то тогда допускать придется гораздо больше. Если смешивать оба подхода, то получаем весь спор, который здесь ведется  при отсутствии аргументов со стороны Wolf

----------


## Топпер

> Истинность одной из древних частей. Уже говорил, что встречал ссылки и на другие каноны с другой структурой. И также относящиеся к раннему буддизму


Они более поздние. Соответственно их истинность будет ещё менее вероятной.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Да, не находит утверждений. Но в условиях когда и положительны и отрицательный ответ неизвестны, логично придерживаться старой позиции, дабы не плодить новые сущности.


Придерживаться определенной позиции. Но не фанатично. Тем более что у данной позиции, как выясняется обоснование не особо сильно. утверждение основания не имеет.

----------


## Топпер

> Вульф именно что не "не верит", а делает категоричное утверждение что "нет такого", а категоричное утверждение требует обоснования.


А ваша задача продемонстрировать и доказать, что "есть такое"

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> На самом деле если холиварность отбросить, мне действительно любопытно,
> как раскрывают в тантре 4 истину - Благородный Восьмеричный Путь. Причём в подробностях как раскрывают. Как объясняют все факторы, их составляющие.. -) Было бы преинтереснейше это сопоставить с объяснениями самого Будды -)


Повторюсь, тантра это медитации высокого уровня в махаяне, как в махаяне раскрывают 4БИ? да так же как и всегда)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Они более поздние. Соответственно их истинность будет ещё менее вероятной.


Напишите, когда и какой канон был создан (у других школ). Тогда примерно и выясниться, какой канон имеет меньше вероятность быть более аутентичным.
И в частности из-за переноса на тот или иной язык, что также не добавляет точности

----------


## Won Soeng

> Конечно. 
> в конце концов *мы все верим*, что Будда - был и, что он достиг Просветления.


Не всегда. Есть так же те, кто верит в то, что множество учителей проверили и убедились, достигнув просветления. Иначе говоря, они верят не только историям о Будде, которого никогда не видели, а могут видеть реализованных учителей в повседневной жизни, получая ясное представление о правильном образе жизни.

----------

Samadhi Undercover (01.12.2010)

----------


## Zom

> Повторюсь, тантра это медитации высокого уровня в махаяне, как в махаяне раскрывают 4БИ? да так же как и всегда)


Да вот нет, иначе практика тхеравадинов и тантристов вообще ничем бы не отличалась. Ведь в Четвёртую Истину входить Путь - то есть весь набор практики целиком ,)




> Напишите, когда и какой канон был создан (у других школ). Тогда примерно и выясниться, какой канон имеет меньше вероятность быть более аутентичным.


А этого не надо выяснять. Достаточно взять общую для всех часть канона. Например 4 никаи палийского канона. Всё что не они - подлежит куда большему сомнению на предмет аутентичности, чем 4 никаи.

----------

Леонид Ш (01.12.2010)

----------


## Топпер

> Если мы говорим об истории, то это не будет фундаментом. Если будем говорить о религии, то тогда допускать придется гораздо больше. Если смешивать оба подхода, то получаем весь спор, который здесь ведется  при отсутствии аргументов со стороны Wolf


По сути - да.
Правда и при таком подходе мы можем аппелировать к критерию древности и письменным упоминаниям.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> А ваша задача продемонстрировать и доказать, что "есть такое"


Наша задача не только в этом.
Пусть обоснует, что в тантрах нет такого момента как 4БИ. И также что тантры никак в структуру 4 БИ не укладываются. С обоснованием на основании статей, трудов и пр.

----------


## Топпер

> Придерживаться определенной позиции. Но не фанатично. Тем более что у данной позиции, как выясняется обоснование не особо сильно. утверждение основания не имеет.


Не фанатично, наверное.

Но вот я, например не верю в бога. Фанатично этого мнения не придерживаюсь. Более того, допускаю, что он может быть. Но пока этому нет доказательств, какой мне смысл жить принимая во внимание его возможное существование? В этом нет практической пользы.

----------

Raudex (01.12.2010), Леонид Ш (01.12.2010)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Да вот нет, иначе практика тхеравадинов и тантристов вообще ничем бы не отличалась. Ведь в Четвёртую Истину входить Путь - то есть весь набор практики целиком ,)


Опять необоснованное высказывание. Вы знаете тантры чтобы так говорить? Какие именно?

----------


## Tong Po

> как раскрывают в тантре 4 истину - Благородный Восьмеричный Путь. Причём в подробностях как раскрывают. Как объясняют все факторы, их составляющие.. -) Было бы преинтереснейше это сопоставить с объяснениями самого Будды -)


Ё-моё! Да ведь уже сколько ж раз сказали-то, что воззрение тантры основано на Сутре, что Тантра практикуется во *всех* школах Тибетского буддизма *вместе* с Сутрой, в дальневосточных школах - также, то есть вместе с Сутрой. Потому и объяснения *ТАКИЕ* же как и в Сутре. Тантры, в основном основаны на йогачаре и мадхъямаке-жентонг (воззрение в тантрах такое) - потому можете почитатькакие-нибудь работы Васубандху или Асанге, а также уже рекомендованную Вам, Зом (мной) в другой теме раньше (о випассане и випашьяне) работу Е.С. Гьялва Кармапы IX Вангчука Дордже "Махамудра, рассеивающая тьму неведения". Махамудра - это Тантра, если что. В этой работе (уже рекомендованной Вам ранее) и найдёте и о 4 БИ, и о парамитах и о випашьяне и т.д.

----------

filoleg (01.12.2010), Pema Sonam (01.12.2010), Александр Владленович Белоусов (01.12.2010)

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> А ваша задача продемонстрировать и доказать, что "есть такое"


Нет конечно, разве тут было такое, тут было другое необоснованное утверждение, а раз необоснованное значит пустословие.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Не фанатично, наверное.


Да не наверное, даже. А точно. аргумент - там такого нет, потому что нет. Он такого не писал, потому что не писал. Это не аргументы, тем более что и опровержения присутствуют, котоыре оппонент не замечает.

----------


## Топпер

> Напишите, когда и какой канон был создан (у других школ). Тогда примерно и выясниться, какой канон имеет меньше вероятность быть более аутентичным.
> И в частности из-за переноса на тот или иной язык, что также не добавляет точности


Здесь уже агамы упоминались. Можно вспомнить сарвастивадинский канон. И саутрантиков. Их раннее происхождение даже ваджраяна не отрицает.
И во всех этих канонах есть общая часть. А также хорошо видно, как со временем деления на школы добавлялись новые идеи. Например идея антарабхавы.

----------


## Zom

> Опять необоснованное высказывание. Вы знаете тантры чтобы так говорить? Какие именно?


Знаю. Статью почитал, могу сравнить, знаете ли.

----------


## Топпер

> Не всегда. Есть так же те, кто верит в то, что множество учителей проверили и убедились, достигнув просветления. Иначе говоря, они верят не только историям о Будде, которого никогда не видели, а могут видеть реализованных учителей в повседневной жизни, получая ясное представление о правильном образе жизни.


В то, что они реализованы мы тоже верим.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> А этого не надо выяснять. Достаточно взять общую для всех часть канона. Например 4 никаи палийского канона. Всё что не они - подлежит куда большему сомнению на предмет аутентичности, чем 4 никаи.


Вопрос был задан не вам, Зом.
Фраза "А этого не надо выяснять" вполне может показать сразу ваше незнание.
Поучать не надо. Укажите факты на основании других канонов. В том числе сохранившихся до нашего времени

----------


## Топпер

> Наша задача не только в этом.
> Пусть обоснует, что в тантрах нет такого момента как 4БИ. И также что тантры никак в структуру 4 БИ не укладываются. С обоснованием на основании статей, трудов и пр.


Этого момента я тоже не могу понять в тантре. Мне так никто и не смог внятно пояснить, на каком основании происходит проведение параллелей с тем или иным методом парамитаяны .

Даже если взять не совсем тантру, а попроще, мантру ваджрасаттвы. Мне никогда не было понятно, как чтение этой мантры может отчистить неблагую камму. Это же прямое противоречие словам Будды.

----------

Леонид Ш (01.12.2010)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Знаю. Статью почитал, могу сравнить, знаете ли.


Я спросил какие именно статьи, кроме той? Какие именно тантры?

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> Ё-моё! Да ведь уже сколько ж раз сказали-то, что воззрение тантры основано на Сутре, что Тантра практикуется во *всех* школах Тибетского буддизма *вместе* с Сутрой, в дальневосточных школах - также, то есть вместе с Сутрой. Потому и объяснения *ТАКИЕ* же как и в Сутре.


Спасибо три раза (отдельно потому что кнопка "спасибо" три раза не ставит  :Smilie:  )

----------


## Zom

> Укажите факты на основании других канонов. В том числе сохранившихся до нашего времени


Я уже говорил что сохранилось в полном виде 3 канона трёх разных буддийских ранних школ. Сутты (сутры) этих канонов совпадают - значит это древнейший пласт. Древнее определить уже невозможно, поэтому буддологи считают это прото-каноном - тем самым, что заучили 500 архатов на 1 соборе.




> Я спросил какие именно статьи, кроме той? Какие именно тантры?


Да мне уже и той достаточно, чтобы далеко не ходить. Все методы и принципы там описаны - пусть не в деталях, а в общем по существу. И всё это вообще не то, что практикуется в тхераваде. Я надесь доказывать обратное вы не будете? ,)

----------


## Won Soeng

> В то, что они реализованы мы тоже верим.


Да, совершенно верно, вера и не оспаривается.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Давайте про ДО только еще здесь не будем, и так оффтопик сплошной. То что я думаю о ДО, вашем учителе, СМС, и почему там нет никого достигшего высоких результатов, думаю и так всем известно


Потому, что Будда не давал сутру Праджняпарамиты?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Топпер

> Ё-моё! Да ведь уже сколько ж раз сказали-то, что воззрение тантры основано на Сутре,.


Вот как раз в этом есть большие сомнения.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Этого момента я тоже не могу понять в тантре. Мне так никто и не смог внятно пояснить, на каком основании происходит проведение параллелей с тем или иным методом парамитаяны .


Вам уже говорили про некоторые обеты, связанные с разъяснениям и текстов про тантры? могу только сказать, что тантры вполне спокойно укладываются в систему 4 БИ, воззрения мадхьямаки и йогачары и пр.
Даже можно найти достаточное количество параллелей с парамитаяной.
И к слову сказать, практика Ваджрасаттвы используется далеко не во всех предварительных практиках тантры. Кроме того там должно быть понимание воззрения, а не только начитывание самой мантры. Об этом кстати тоже уже говорил

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Не всех, а некоторых.
> Если говорите пр овсе школы, то обосновывайте. Вы приводите сейчас утверждение (согласно Топперу). Утверждение без основание таковым не будет. Про Нагарджуну вы уже приводили свое утверждение без полного основания.


Одна из школ махаяны - Хуаянь (Аватамсака-сутра), свое время эта была самая большая школа махаяны по территории распространения и количеству последователей. Так же школы тяньтай (Лотосовая сутра) и чань (Ланкаватара-сутра), это школы махаяны. Ни в одном труде последователей этих школ которые я изучал, нет никаких садхан и прочих тантрических практик и даже принципов. Нет вообще никаких упоминаний тантры. И уж тем более деления махаяны на сутру и тантру  :Smilie:  Были и другие школы махаяны в Китае, линии которых прервались, но и там не было тантры, а школы эти пришли из Индии, то появления там тантры. Т.е. махаяна была, а тантры не было - о ужас  :Smilie: 

На сегодняшний день до нас дошли махаянские школы: хуаянь, чань, тэндай (японский вариант) тяньтай и цзинту - школа Чистой Земли.
И ваджраянские школы тибета и японская школа сингон. 
Ваджраянские школы - это синтез воззрения махаяны и практики тантры. 
Я не вижу никаких оснований верить в то, что тантра - изначальная и неотъемлемая часть махаяны.

----------

Raudex (01.12.2010), Vladiimir (02.12.2010), Zom (01.12.2010), Егор Т (01.12.2010)

----------


## Топпер

> Вам уже говорили про некоторые обеты, связанные с разъяснениям и текстов про тантры? могу только сказать, что тантры вполне спокойно укладываются в систему 4 БИ,


Это с т.з. самой тантры.



> Даже можно найти достаточное количество параллелей с парамитаяной.


Но как доказать действенность этих параллелей?



> И к слову сказать, практика Ваджрасаттвы используется далеко не во всех предварительных практиках тантры. Кроме того там должно быть понимание воззрения, а не только начитывание самой мантры. Об этом кстати тоже уже говорил


Пусть не во всех. Это в данном случае не суть. Даже если в одной используется, как это укладывается (даже при наличии воззрений) в фундаментальный принцип того, что камма - уже создана. Её отчистить невозможно. И, тем более, таким странным способом.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Я уже говорил что сохранилось в полном виде 3 канона трёх разных буддийских ранних школ. Сутты (сутры) этих канонов совпадают - значит это древнейший пласт. Древнее определить уже невозможно, поэтому буддологи считают это прото-каноном - тем самым, что заучили 500 архатов на 1 соборе.


Продолжим. Каких школ? Какие разделы у них в канонах? 




> Да мне уже и той достаточно, чтобы далеко не ходить. Все методы и принципы там описаны - пусть не в деталях, а в общем по существу. И всё это вообще не то, что праткикуется в тхераваде. Я надесь доказывать обратное вы не будете? ,)


Там описаны не все методы и принципы. Есть и другая статья (не знаю ,вышла она сейчас или нет), где описываются как раз принципы построения воззрения в различных колесницах. И там что-то не припомню таких слов как ваджр и пр. Вы несколько путаете суть (воззрение) с внешней ритуалистикой.

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> Даже если взять не совсем тантру, а попроще, мантру ваджрасаттвы. Мне никогда не было понятно, как чтение этой мантры может отчистить неблагую камму. Это же прямое противоречие словам Будды.


В тхераваде говорится о том, что при определённых обстоятельствах (например накоплении заслуг) неблагая карма может вызревать но не так интенсивно, т.е. например головная боль вместо очередного неблагого рождения? или я что-то перепутал...?

----------


## Zom

> Продолжим. Каких школ? Какие разделы у них в канонах?


Здесь важно не какие разделы, а какие части *общие*. Если есть что-то общее, то это явно самое древнее. А остальное вполне может быть поздним добавлением той или иной школы. 




> Там описаны не все методы и принципы.


Основные я думаю описаны ,)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> На сегодняшний день до нас дошли махаянские школы: хуаянь, чань, тэндай (японский вариант) тяньтай и цзинту - школа Чистой Земли.
> И ваджраянские школы тибета и японская школа сингон. 
> Ваджраянские школы - это синтез воззрения махаяны и практики тантры. 
> Я не вижу никаких оснований верить в то, что тантра - изначальная и неотъемлемая часть махаяны.


А вы хоть разбираетесь в тантрических практиках и воззрении? Или опять как в случае с Нагарджуной - он не писал, хотя всего я не читал ?

----------

Дондог (24.04.2011)

----------


## Топпер

> В тхераваде говорится о том, что при определённых обстоятельствах (например накоплении заслуг) неблагая карма может вызревать но не так интенсивно, т.е. например головная боль вместо очередного неблагого рождения? или я что-то перепутал...?


В тхераваде говориться о том, что нужно накапливать благую камму для того, чтобы немного скомпенсироваь неблагую.   Но неблагая от этого не исчезает.
И, тем более, благая камма не накапливается повторением мантр.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> На самом деле, даже существование Будды Шакьямуни со 100 процентной достоверностью *доказать* сложно.
> А по поводу учения, если учение соответствует 4БИ - то полезно, если не соответствует, или имеет хоть малейшие расхождения - то отбрасывается. Это мой критерий, возможно у кого-то этот критерий другой, и такой человек видит в тантре учение Будды.


Вы не могли бы подсказать, в каком именно месте тантрические учения не соответствуют 4-м БИ?

----------


## Топпер

> Продолжим. Каких школ? Какие разделы у них в канонах? .


Даже палийскую Типитаку иногда разбивают не на три части. Деление на три корзины условно.

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Третий раз повторить? Тибетский буддизм это не только садханы (причём тут садханы), тибетские буддизм это махаяна в которой есть сутра (парамитаяна) и тантра (ваджраяна), тантра не выбрасывает сутру. (загляните в Библиотеку Берзина, там говориться о махаяне, а тантра и т.п. названы как "медитации высокого уровня", т.е. медитации высокого уровня в рамках всё той же махаяны).
> Вам нужны учения тибетских учителей о 4БИ?


А я так и говорю, тибетский буддизм - это воззрение махаяны + практика тантры, котрая пришла из индуизма, и спорить с этим глупо. В самой же практике тантры, т.е. садханах, нет буддийских основ. Просто поменяли индуистские атрибуты на буддийские, и практикуют (хорошо если) в соответствии с буддийским воззрением. Но возможен вариант практики тантры и без буддийского воззрения, так сама она никакого воззрения не содержит, как не содержит, например шаолиньский цигун (по сути та же тантра).
Я знаю, что тибетские учителя говорят о 4БИ, лично слышал. Но они говорят, не с т.з. тантры, верно ведь?  :Wink: 




> В дзэне тоже тантры не встречали?


Нет.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Это с т.з. самой тантры.
> 
> Но как доказать действенность этих параллелей?
> 
> Пусть не во всех. Это в данном случае не суть. Даже если в одной используется, как это укладывается (даже при наличии воззрений) в фундаментальный принцип того, что камма - уже создана. Её отчистить невозможно. И, тем более, таким странным способом.


Топпер. По-моему вам немного странным способом разъясняли некоторые методы. Принципы кстати действенны. И параллели есть. И тантра действительно укладывается в 4БИ, и воззрения.

----------

Дондог (24.04.2011)

----------


## Zom

> И тантра действительно укладывается в 4БИ, и воззрения.


Боюсь не лучше укладывается чем православие )

----------


## Карма Палджор

> А я так и говорю, тибетский буддизм - это воззрение махаяны + практика тантры, котрая пришла из индуизма, и спорить с этим глупо. В самой же практике тантры, т.е. садханах, нет буддийских основ.



необоснованно высказывание. плюс непонимание и незнание садхан тантры. поздравляю. опять не угадали

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (01.12.2010), Дондог (24.04.2011)

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> В тхераваде говориться о том, что нужно накапливать благую камму для того, чтобы немного скомпенсироваь неблагую.   Но неблагая от этого не исчезает.


Примерно так и происходит компенсация накоплением заслуг при Ваджрасаттве, не искореняется но компенсируется (как в мутную воду чем больше добавлять чистой, тем в общем вся вода будет чище)




> И, тем более, благая камма не накапливается повторением мантр.


Дело ведь не в самом чтении (чтение это только одна из опор), а в работе сознания. При почитании образов Будды в тхераваде накапливаются заслуги?

----------


## Топпер

> Топпер. По-моему вам немного странным способом разъясняли некоторые методы. Принципы кстати действенны. И параллели есть. И тантра действительно укладывается в 4БИ, и воззрения.


Насчёт действенности принципов я спорить не буду - это дело личных пристрастий самих практикующих. Такое доказать или опровергнуть сложно.

Насчёт странного разъяснения - вполне допускаю. Тогда вы можете в одном абзаце пояснить принцип работы стослоговой мантры Ваджрасаттвы?

Насчёт параллелей - провести то их можно. Но не для всех они будут очевидны. Очевидность уже нужно доказывать.

----------


## Топпер

> Примерно так и происходит компенсация накоплением заслуг при Ваджрасаттве, не искореняется но компенсируется (как в мутную воду чем больше добавлять чистой, тем в общем вся вода будет чище)


Вот как раз это и вызывает сомнения. Что "примерно так происходит". Мне то как раз кажется, что так не происходит.



> Дело ведь не в самом чтении (чтение это только одна из опор), а в работе сознания. При почитании образов Будды в тхераваде накапливаются заслуги?


Не думаю. 
Есть три метода накопления заслуг: дана, сила, бхавана. Ещё можно говорить о накоплении от десяти благих деяний. Но в них тоже нет такого действия, как почитание образов Будды.

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (01.12.2010)

----------


## Карма Палджор

Топпер
Предлагаю эту тему прикрыть. Все пояснения по методам тантр, которые смогу вам сказать - только в привате

----------


## Топпер

> Топпер
> Предлагаю эту тему прикрыть. Все пояснения по методам тантр, которые смогу вам сказать - только в привате


Прикрою через некоторое время.

Но лучше уж выговориться в ней один раз, нежели плодить холивары в других темах.

Но надеюсь, что позиция и аргументация тхеравадинов стала более понятной?

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> А я так и говорю, тибетский буддизм - это воззрение махаяны + практика тантры, котрая пришла из индуизма, и спорить с этим глупо. В самой же практике тантры, т.е. садханах, нет буддийских основ. Просто поменяли индуистские атрибуты на буддийские, и практикуют (хорошо если) в соответствии с буддийским воззрением. Но возможен вариант практики тантры и без буддийского воззрения, так сама она никакого воззрения не содержит, как не содержит, например шаолиньский цигун (по сути та же тантра).
> Я знаю, что тибетские учителя говорят о 4БИ, лично слышал. Но они говорят, не с т.з. тантры, верно ведь?


Про непонимание садхан filoleg уже упомянул.
А теперь если смотреть какие методы откуда пришли, то шаматха как метод был до буддизма? был. нравственность и т.п. были. випашьяна тоже в какой-то мере была. много методов было. что такое "тантра пришла из индуизма", Будда как раз таки и учился на тех методах которые были там где он собственно и был - в Индии. 
Что остается тогда исключительно эксклюзивного в буддизме махаяны?

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> 3. в махаянских школах, практически ничего не известно о тантре, кроме того, что она существует и практикуется в тибетской ваджраяне.


Эммм... Было бы глупо предположить обратное, поскольку махаяна - это школа сутры. Но если я не проходил в школе пространство Лобачевского, то это не значит, что этого не существует, точно так же, как вы не можете сказать с достоверностью, стоит ли сейчас на перекрестке рядом с Вашим домом машина "Жигули" 4-й модели красного цвета  :Smilie:

----------

Дондог (24.04.2011)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Прикрою через некоторое время.
> Но лучше уж выговориться в ней один раз, нежели плодить холивары в других темах.
> Но надеюсь, что позиция и аргументация тхеравадинов стала более понятной?


Стало понятным и то, что кто-то не умеет вести нормально аргументированную беседу. и это не только болезнь махаянистов, последователей ваджраяны, но и тхеравадинов. Добавим сюда отсутствие уважения к другой стороне, что кстати опять-таки свойственно многим.

Это кстати показывается и в удаленном сообщении. 
Снова возникает вопрос ко всем - когда научимся адекватно хотя бы просто говорить?

----------

Дондог (24.04.2011)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> А вы хоть разбираетесь в тантрических практиках и воззрении?


В достаточной степени, чтобы отличить тантрическую практику от не тантрической. Я, например не владею языками, но услышав несколько раз речь на чужом языке, отличаю его от другого иностранного языка. Свой язык я знаю достаточно хорошо, но и могу различать несколько десятков языков между собой, не говоря на них.




> Вы не могли бы подсказать, в каком именно месте тантрические учения не соответствуют 4-м БИ?


Это Вы, уважаемый укажите, в каком именно месте соответствуют.

----------

Raudex (01.12.2010)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> В достаточной степени, чтобы отличить тантрическую практику от не тантрической.


И в чем же по-вашему тантрическая практика отличается от нетантрической? На примере тантр дзогчен и махамудры плз.
И главное - какие принципы вы указываете для тантрической и нетантрической практики?
Про наличие в практике махамудры шаматхи и випашьяны вам уже писали. Если они используются в тантре - они тантрические?

----------

Tong Po (01.12.2010), Артем Тараненко (01.12.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Это Вы, уважаемый укажите, в каком именно месте соответствуют.


Второй слив засчитан

"А по поводу учения, *если учение* соответствует 4БИ - то полезно, если *не соответствует*, или имеет хоть малейшие расхождения - *то* отбрасывается. Это мой критерий, возможно у кого-то этот критерий другой, и *такой человек видит в тантре учение Будды*."

Ваши слова?

----------

Дондог (24.04.2011)

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> Вот как раз это и вызывает сомнения. Что "примерно так происходит". Мне то как раз кажется, что так не происходит.
> 
> Не думаю. 
> Есть три метода накопления заслуг: дана, сила, бхавана. Ещё можно говорить о накоплении от десяти благих деяний. Но в них тоже нет такого действия, как почитание образов Будды.


Сейчас могу только привести текст на английском:
http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/en...on_basics.html
там во введении описано как очищается, потом  процесс в контексте 4БИ и результат.

----------

Zom (01.12.2010), Дондог (24.04.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Предлагаю путь проще. Товарищ Вульф пусть даст сжатый ответ в каком месте тантризм отрицает:

1. Наличие страдания
2. Наличие причины страдания
3. Возможности полного прекращения страдания
4. Пути к прекращению страдания

КоротЕнько

----------

Дондог (24.04.2011)

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> Это Вы, уважаемый укажите, в каком именно месте соответствуют.


Четвёртый (или пятый) раз:
http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...&postcount=465

----------


## Леонид Ш

Я в последний раз прошу привести мне буддийские воззрения в садханах, хотя бы основывающиеся на 4БИ, а не прямо содержащиеся. И не нужно переводить стрелки на меня, что бы я вам, что-то доказывал на основе тантры и дзогчен. Вам господа, слив засчитан десяток раз. + как всегда ушли от основного вопроса, учил ли Будда Шакьямуни тантре, все остальное мне мало интересно.

----------

Raudex (01.12.2010)

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> Предлагаю путь проще. Товарищ Вульф пусть даст сжатый ответ в каком месте тантризм отрицает:
> 
> 1. Наличие страдания
> 2. Наличие причины страдания
> 3. Возможности полного прекращения страдания
> 4. Пути к прекращению страдания
> 
> КоротЕнько


Сейчас вам скажут что Будда этому учил, вы скажете что учил, а потом надо будет доказывать своё утверждение что он этому учил.  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Топпер

> Сейчас могу только привести текст на английском:
> http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/en...on_basics.html
> там во введении описано как очищается, потом  процесс в контексте 4БИ и результат.


Да, благодарю. Чёрным по белому написано, что это применяется только в махаяне. Т.е. с т.з. тхеравады все предлагаемое - *принципиально неправильно*.
И это ещё даже не тантра. Только подступы к ней. Про четыре печати и расхождение в этом базовом моменте я писал чуть ранее.
Поэтому наличие параллелей вызывает сомнения.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Я в последний раз прошу привести мне буддийские воззрения в садханах, хотя бы основывающиеся на 4БИ, а не прямо содержащиеся. И не нужно переводить стрелки на меня, что бы я вам, что-то доказывал на основе тантры и дзогчен. Вам господа, слив засчитан десяток раз.


Слив засчитан в очередной раз. Ваше утверждение состоит в том, что буддизм - все, что соответствует 4-м БИ. Тантра не буддизм, но в каком месте она не соответствует 4-м БИ Вы сказать не можете.

И не доводите меня пожалуйста до греха, поскольку цитаты имеются, а допуска у вас к ним нет  :Smilie:

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Я в последний раз прошу привести мне буддийские воззрения в садханах, хотя бы основывающиеся на 4БИ, а не прямо содержащиеся. И не нужно переводить стрелки на меня, что бы я вам, что-то доказывал на основе тантры и дзогчен. Вам господа, слив засчитан десяток раз. + как всегда ушли от основного вопроса, учил ли Будда Шакьямуни тантре, все остальное мне мало интересно.


Махамудра пятнадцатого Кармапы (здесь на форуме). подготовительные практики Трома Нагмо (выкладывать не стану, но необходимые элементы присутствуют, и ваджрасаттва не включен)... Вам Wolf уже не раз показывали многое показывали.

Присоединяюсь к предыдущему оратору - слив засчитан

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> Я в последний раз прошу привести мне буддийские воззрения в садханах, хотя бы основывающиеся на 4БИ, а не прямо содержащиеся. И не нужно переводить стрелки на меня, что бы я вам, что-то доказывал на основе тантры и дзогчен. Вам господа, слив засчитан десяток раз. + как всегда ушли от основного вопроса, учил ли Будда Шакьямуни тантре, все остальное мне мало интересно.


Шестой раз)
http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...&postcount=465
WOLF, причём тут садханы? тантрические медитации это медитации высокого уровня в рамках махаяны. в махаяне есть воззрение 4БИ?

----------


## Топпер

> Шестой раз)
> http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...&postcount=465
> WOLF, причём тут садханы? тантрические медитации это медитации высокого уровня в рамках махаяны. в махаяне есть воззрение 4БИ?


А почему, кстати вы решили, что это высокий уровень медитации? Как нам высоту измерить? По какой шкале? Может быть, напротив, низкого? Для тех, кто не может непосредственно заниматься умом?

----------

Raudex (01.12.2010), Vladiimir (02.12.2010), Леонид Ш (01.12.2010)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Да, благодарю. Чёрным по белому написано, что это применяется только в махаяне. Т.е. с т.з. тхеравады все предлагаемое - *принципиально неправильно*.
> И это ещё даже не тантра. Только подступы к ней. Про четыре печати и расхождение в этом базовом моменте я писал чуть ранее.
> Поэтому наличие параллелей вызывает сомнения.


А если не тантра, то что тогда придираться?
В подготовительных практиках Трома Нагмо вот нет рецитации мантры Ваджрасаттвы. И ничего. Нормально

----------


## Карма Палджор

> А почему, кстати вы решили, что это высокий уровень медитации? Как нам высоту измерить? По какой шкале? Может быть, напротив, низкого? Для тех, кто не может непосредственно заниматься умом?


Топпер. Берзин наверное как и один дзенский мастер, хотел сказать про особенный метод при наличии воззрения махаяны.

----------


## Топпер

> А если не тантра, то что тогда придираться?
> В подготовительных практиках Трома Нагмо вот нет рецитации мантры Ваджрасаттвы. И ничего. Нормально


А в других есть. Мы же говорим пока не о конкретной тантре, а в целом о совокупности методов. Простирания в указанной тантре есть? Или подношения торма? Или ещё нечто похожее? Или, в конце концов, работа с каналами и чакрами и трансформация негативных энергий в состояние просветления?

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> А почему, кстати вы решили, что это высокий уровень медитации?


Бханте, дайте эту тему допинаем. А то уже все работу побросали сидят ждут чем баттл кончится  :Smilie:

----------

Егор Т (01.12.2010)

----------


## Zom

> Сейчас могу только привести текст на английском:
> http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/en...on_basics.html
> там во введении описано как очищается, потом процесс в контексте 4БИ и результат


К сожалению, там не сказано КАК очищается -) Там сказано только то что нужно вычистить всю прошлую карму (кстати, именно таким было учение джайнистов во времена Будды, за что они их порицал - это есть в Девадаха сутте МН 101)

----------

Леонид Ш (01.12.2010)

----------


## Zom

> Тантра не буддизм, но в каком месте она не соответствует 4-м БИ Вы сказать не можете.


Вот я прошу привести статью, где бы объяснялась тантрическая трактовка 4БИ. Но чё-т никто не даёт -) Я бы вам объяснил, в каком месте не соответствует -)

----------


## Топпер

> Бханте, дайте эту тему допинаем. А то уже все работу побросали сидят ждут чем баттл кончится


Гулять - так гулять  :Big Grin:

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Бханте, дайте эту тему допинаем. А то уже все работу побросали сидят ждут чем баттл кончится


Ничем, как всегда. Каждый останется со своим мнением по данному вопросу.

Так как доказать, что Будда Шакьямуни учил тантре, никто из вас не сможет.
Тантра пришла из индуизма, и спорить с эти глупо.
P.S. А на работе нужно работать  :Wink:

----------

Raudex (01.12.2010)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> А в других есть. Мы же говорим пока не о конкретной тантре, а в целом о совокупности методов. Простирания в указанной тантре есть? Или подношения торма? Или ещё нечто похожее? Или, в конце концов, работа с каналами и чакрами и трансформация негативных энергий в состояние просветления?


В Трома Нагмо?
Простирания есть. Вместе с повторением "формулы" Прибежище. При наличии проблем ногами делать совсем не обязательно. Хотя с телом проблемы может устранить. Да и гордыню поуменьшить. Да и сделать поколны перед изображением или статуэткой вовсе не зазорно с учетом того, что при почитании заслуга также накапливается.
Торма в подготовительных (а их можно делать и всю жизнь, что никак не регламентируется) нет. подношение мандалы есть. Но если исходить из того, что подносится и какому объекту, то тоже вполне нормально. Каналы и чакры... что-то не припомню. Трансформация (еще раз повторяю - ТРАНСФОРМАЦИЯ НЕ ЕДИНСТВЕННЫЙ МЕТОД В ТАНТРАХ) - что-то не встречал.

Кстати ответ на один вопрос вы, Топпер не сделали. Клеши существуют реально? У них есть какая-то особенная сущность? Они по вашему не пустотны? и пр.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

"Его ум, зная это, и видя это таким образом, освобождается от загрязнений чувственности, освобождается от загрязнений становления, освобождается от загрязнений неведения. С освобождением приходит знание: «Освобождён». Он распознаёт: «Рождение закончено, святая жизнь прожита, задача выполнена. Нет более чего-либо, что ещё нужно было бы сделать». "

Во. И я говорю, учил Дзогчену!  :Smilie:

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Вот я прошу привести статью, где бы объяснялась тантрическая трактовка 4БИ. Но чё-т никто не даёт -) Я бы вам объяснил, в каком месте не соответствует -)


А когда вы успели стать экспертом  :Smilie: 
Среди буддологов вас также не встречал  :Smilie:

----------


## Топпер

> В Трома Нагмо?
> Простирания есть. Вместе с повторением "формулы" Прибежище. При наличии проблем ногами делать совсем не обязательно. Хотя с телом проблемы может устранить. Да и гордыню поуменьшить. Да и сделать поколны перед изображением или статуэткой вовсе не зазорно с учетом того, что при почитании заслуга также накапливается.
> Торма в подготовительных (а их можно делать и всю жизнь, что никак не регламентируется) нет. подношение мандалы есть. Но если исходить из того, что подносится и какому объекту, то тоже вполне нормально. Каналы и чакры... что-то не припомню. Трансформация (еще раз повторяю - ТРАНСФОРМАЦИЯ НЕ ЕДИНСТВЕННЫЙ МЕТОД В ТАНТРАХ) - что-то не встречал.


Даже при столь либеральном подходе уже видна разница. 



> Кстати ответ на один вопрос вы, Топпер не сделали. Клеши существуют реально? У них есть какая-то особенная сущность? Они по вашему не пустотны? и пр.


Килесы относятся к четтасика дхаммам. Четассика дхаммы - одна из четырёх параматтх. Т.е. того, что "существует" в реальности.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Вот я прошу привести статью, где бы объяснялась тантрическая трактовка 4БИ. Но чё-т никто не даёт -) Я бы вам объяснил, в каком месте не соответствует -)


Вы злой и недобрый.  :Smilie:  Я не помню на какой странице Бханте Топпер дали нам правила ведения спора. Вульф выдал высказывание, Вульф может умереть вот пусть за него и отдувается сначала. 4БИ неоднократно освещал Падмасамбхава и, если действительно интересно, выдам на гора.

----------


## Топпер

> "Его ум, зная это, и видя это таким образом, освобождается от загрязнений чувственности, освобождается от загрязнений становления, освобождается от загрязнений неведения. С освобождением приходит знание: «Освобождён». Он распознаёт: «Рождение закончено, святая жизнь прожита, задача выполнена. Нет более чего-либо, что ещё нужно было бы сделать». "
> 
> Во. И я говорю, учил Дзогчену!


Дзогчен, похоже, действительно ближе к тхераваде, чем тантра. Не случайно случаи перехода из тхеравады в дзогчен бывают.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (01.12.2010)

----------


## Zom

> А когда вы успели стать экспертом


Знаете, 4 Благородные Истины в подробностях и деталях с позиции сутт я знаю как изложить -) Поэтому если вы мне приведёте статью о 4БИ с позиции тантры - меня не затруднит сравнить, и сказать в каких местах и почему они не соответствуют суттам. То что не соответствуют - это однозначно, иначе не было бы никакой разницы между ваджраяной и тхеравадой -)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Так как доказать, что Будда Шакьямуни учил тантре, никто из вас не сможет.


Это общее место. Будда шакьямуни действительно не давал тантрических методов. Но это не является доказательством того, что оные не соответствуют 4БИ и не буддизм.




> Тантра пришла из индуизма, и спорить с эти глупо.


Можно ли поподробнее с этого места. Каким образом тантра пришла из индуазима.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Дзогчен, похоже, действительно ближе к тхераваде, чем тантра. Не случайно случаи перехода из тхеравады в дзогчен бывают.


Бханте тише. Вас раскроют.  :Big Grin:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (01.12.2010)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Тантра пришла из индуизма, и спорить с эти глупо.


Если учесть, что востоковеды и буддологи говорят не так. И в частности говорят ,что тантризм в буддизме основан на понятии пустоты (об этом также сегодня писали), то опять выдумываете.




> P.S. А на работе нужно работать


Вот только некоторые из правил, которые вы умудрились хоть как-то нарушить, хотя другим указываете на нарушения:
*  В сообщении, посвященном обсуждению того или иного положения Учения лучше указывать, какую точку зрения Вы излагаете — свою или авторитетную. *В последнем случае необходимо указать источник*.

Источники вами не указываются.

* Утверждение о каком-либо положении буддийского учения без ссылки на первоисточник считается по умолчанию *личным субъективным мнением, не подтвержденным авторитетными источниками*.

Источниками вы не подтверждаете

** Излагая личную точку зрения — воздержитесь от категоричности и поучающего тона в адрес других участников*.

Поэтому Wolf, считайте что у вас есть замечание относительно поучающего тона и того что надо или не надо делать на работе. И по поводу необоснованных высказываний.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Поэтому если вы мне приведёте статью о 4БИ с позиции тантры - меня не затруднит сравнить, и сказать в каких местах и почему они не соответствуют суттам.


Точнее - вашему понимаю сутт. Давайте уж давать более точные высказывания. 




> То что не соответствуют - это однозначно, иначе не было бы никакой разницы между ваджраяной и тхеравадой -)


Опять свое мнение. Вы посмотрели одну статью, в которой* не выложен текст ни одной тантры с соответствующими комментариями*.

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> А почему, кстати вы решили, что это высокий уровень медитации? Как нам высоту измерить? По какой шкале? Может быть, напротив, низкого? Для тех, кто не может непосредственно заниматься умом?


Высокий по сложности исполнения и требуемых умений или более комплексное решение. Непосредственно умом или нет там уже есть свои градации, низшие тантры, высшие, дзогчен и т.п.
Например практика рассмотрения непостоянства, смерти, просты тем что можно начинать многим людям сразу. Для шаматхи уже требуется более сложная тренировка (бдительность, памятование и т.д. по своим этапам). Тантрические практики требуют ещё больше усилий (более комплексные решения с развитием разных состояний), но это не просто усложнение (как раньше упоминалось), это более комплексный подход и т.д. но там тоже свои уровни (махамудра, дзогчен и т.п.).

Вот нашёл хороший фрагмент:



> Санскритское слово «тантра» означает «полотно с ткацкого станка», или «ткань, сотканная из нитей». Подобно канве полотна, тантрические практики служат основой для вплетения тем, характерных для сутр, в ковер просветления. Более того, тантра сочетает в себе физические, вербальные и умственные аспекты каждой практики, сплетающиеся вместе в единый целостный путь духовного развития. Поскольку невозможно интегрировать и практиковать одновременно все положения сутр, не овладев предварительно каждой из них в отдельности, практика тантры является чрезвычайно сложной и продвинутой дисциплиной.

----------

Tong Po (01.12.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> То что не соответствуют - это однозначно, иначе не было бы никакой разницы между ваджраяной и тхеравадой -)


Эммм... А можно полнее логику раскрыть? Католики вот считают, что Папа - наместник бога на земле, а православные так не считают. но и те и другие - чуть не написал буддисты христиане

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Дзогчен, похоже, действительно ближе к тхераваде, чем тантра. Не случайно случаи перехода из тхеравады в дзогчен бывают.


Я вам скажу даже еще страшнее. Дзогчен первично не был смешан с йогой божества.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (01.12.2010)

----------


## Леонид Ш

По правилам диспута, тантреги обычно сливают уже на первой-второй странице, переходя на личности и подменяя предмет диспута.

----------

Raudex (01.12.2010), Zom (01.12.2010)

----------


## Zom

> Точнее - вашему понимаю сутт. Давайте уж давать более точные высказывания.


-) Забавно. Я замечаю, что это любимым аргументом в споре стало )) Мол де вы вообще ничего не понимаете что в суттах написано _) Ну-ну.. 

Могу для вас особое сравнение сделать - на каждое несоответстве тантрического объяснения я буду просто публиковать соответствующую выдержку из сутты. Сами всё увидите, без моего "объяснения" )))




> Опять свое мнение. Вы посмотрели одну статью, в которой не выложен текст ни одной тантры с соответствующими комментариями.


Да. Статейку написал какой-то совершенно ничего не сведующий в ваджраяне автор.. как его там.. Берзин?.. ))




> Эммм... А можно полнее логику раскрыть? Католики вот считают, что Папа - наместник бога на земле, а православные так не считают. но и те и другие - христиане


Всё правильно. Но если Бог есть - то он знает, кто на самом деле из них прав, не так ли? А может никто - а самые ортодоксы - т.е. иудаисты -)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> По правилам диспута, тантреги обычно сливают уже на первой-второй странице, переходя на личности и подменяя предмет диспута.


По правилам диспута, если вам отвечают и в просят об уточнении, то надо  его приводить и обосновывать. Вы этого не делали.
Так что про необоснованность - в силе

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Тантрические практики требуют ещё больше усилий


Александр Владленыч, расслабленности, а не усилий  :Smilie:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (01.12.2010)

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> Вот я прошу привести статью, где бы объяснялась тантрическая трактовка 4БИ. Но чё-т никто не даёт -) Я бы вам объяснил, в каком месте не соответствует -)


Седьмой раз не буду (про то что тантра это часть махаяны, а там те же 4БИ и т.д.....)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> -) Забавно. Я замечаю, что это любимым аргументом в споре стало )) Мол де вы вообще ничего не понимаете что в суттах написано _) Ну-ну..


Не передергивайте. Я не сказал - что вы ничего не понимаете в суттах.  Высказывание было другим. Просил бы не додумывать.




> Могу для вас особое сравнение сделать - на каждый косяк тантрического объяснения я буду просто публиковать соответствующую выдержку из сутты. Сами всё увидите, без моего "объяснения" )))


Хотите оскорбительно высказаться о ваджраяне? Может посмотрим в правила (о косяках)?

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> Так как доказать, что Будда Шакьямуни учил тантре, никто из вас не сможет.
> Тантра пришла из индуизма, и спорить с эти глупо.
> P.S. А на работе нужно работать


"Будда не учил чаньскому методу мгновенного пробуждения" (это не личное мнение а пример утверждения). Разве не очевидно что эти методы пришли из даосизма?

----------


## Zom

> Седьмой раз не буду (про то что тантра это часть махаяны, а там те же 4БИ и т.д.....)


В махаяне и ваджраяне одинаково трактуются Четыре Истины? Если да - то всегда ли одинаково они так трактуются?




> Хотите оскорбительно высказаться о ваджраяне? Может посмотрим в правила (о косяках)?


Хорошо, извините, заменим на "несоответствие".

----------


## Топпер

> Высокий по сложности исполнения и требуемых умений или более комплексное решение. Непосредственно умом или нет там уже есть свои градации, низшие тантры, высшие, дзогчен и т.п.
> Например практика рассмотрения непостоянства, смерти, просты тем что можно начинать многим людям сразу. Для шаматхи уже требуется более сложная тренировка (бдительность, памятование и т.д. по своим этапам).


Судя по тому, что сейчас тантру дают всем, складывается обратное впечатление.

Для саматхи, кстати, не требуется более сложная тренировка. Ей можно стразу начинать заниматься.



> Тантрические практики требуют ещё больше усилий (более комплексные решения с развитием разных состояний), но это не просто усложнение (как раньше упоминалось), это более комплексный подход и т.д. но там тоже свои уровни (махамудра, дзогчен и т.п.).


Например, каких больших усилий они требуют? И в чём заключается комплексность подхода?



> Вот нашёл хороший фрагмент:
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Санскритское слово «тантра» означает «полотно с ткацкого станка», или «ткань, сотканная из нитей». Подобно канве полотна, тантрические практики служат основой для вплетения тем, характерных для сутр, в ковер просветления. Более того, тантра сочетает в себе физические, вербальные и умственные аспекты каждой практики, сплетающиеся вместе в единый целостный путь духовного развития. Поскольку невозможно интегрировать и практиковать одновременно все положения сутр, не овладев предварительно каждой из них в отдельности, практика тантры является чрезвычайно сложной и продвинутой дисциплиной.


Вот именно с подобным я постоянно и сталкиваюсь. Но это же не объяснение. Это декларации, не более того. Они не несут доказательности. Они просто утверждают некую свою идею.




> Седьмой раз не буду (про то что тантра это часть махаяны, а там те же 4БИ и т.д.....)


В той цитате тоже были декларации.

----------

Zom (01.12.2010), Леонид Ш (01.12.2010)

----------


## Топпер

> Хотите оскорбительно высказаться о ваджраяне? Может посмотрим в правила (о косяках)?


Олег остыньте.  Здесь я смотрю за тредом! И подфорум тхеравадинский.

----------

Raudex (01.12.2010)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Судя по тому, что сейчас тантру дают всем, складывается обратное впечатление.


Тантру дают почти всем. И в большинстве случаев в вариации благословения, а не полного посвящения. Более полные комментарии также и сейчас принято получать все же лично. И некоторые кхенпо, если вы к ним обратитесь за разъяснениями того или иного текста, вполне могут отказать.

Остыл. Хотя и не особо нагревался.

----------

Артем Тараненко (01.12.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (01.12.2010)

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> Александр Владленыч, расслабленности, а не усилий


Можно сначала напрячься а потом расслабиться )

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Судя по тому, что сейчас тантру дают всем, складывается обратное впечатление.


Бханте, это несколько не так. Я бы это выразил несколько иначе: "Некоторые думают, что им дали тантрические посвящения... бла-бла-бла... и они это практикуют, но они создали лишь связь с Учением и практиками не являются"

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (01.12.2010)

----------


## Топпер

> Тантру дают почти всем. И в большинстве случаев в вариации благословения, а не полного посвящения. Более полные комментарии также и сейчас принято получать все же лично. И некоторые кхенпо, если вы к ним обратитесь за разъяснениями того или иного текста, вполне могут отказать.


В любом случае действительность показывает, что тантра даётся сейчас широко. И я не вижу оснований считать, что её практика требует больших усилий. Слишком легко получить все необходимые посвящения и комментарии.

Да и в благословении - несколько странный смысл.

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> В махаяне и ваджраяне одинаково трактуются Четыре Истины? Если да - то всегда ли одинаково они так трактуются?


Как они могут трактоваться по разному если ваджраяна это и есть махаяна плюс тантрические методы? (может где-то в разных аспектах рассматривается но этого не знаю).

Вопрос звучит как "в махаяне и в махаяне одинаково трактуются 4БИ?"

----------


## Топпер

> Бханте, это несколько не так. Я бы это выразил несколько иначе: "Некоторые думают, что им дали тантрические посвящения... бла-бла-бла... и они это практикуют, но они создали лишь связь с Учением и практиками не являются"


То мы проверить не можем. По крайней мере деньги за посвящение с людей взяли. Присутствовать они присутствовали. Формально получили.

----------


## Zom

> Вопрос звучит как "в махаяне и в махаяне одинаково трактуются 4БИ?"


То есть всегда одинаково. Хорошо, но тогда 4-ая истина должна предлагать метод, не так ли? Причём - не махаянскую парамитаяну, а тантризм. Получается различие, весьма существенное. Кроме того, в махаянской трактовке говорится ли о Восьмеричном Благородном Пути в 4 истине? Если говорится, то тогда выходит что путь либо выбрасывается в ваджраяне, либо - если он остаётся, он должен как-то объясняться с позиции ваджраяны. Вот именно это объяснение я бы и хотел узреть -)

(кстати в той статье про ваджрасаттву 4-ая истина уже не совпадает с сутрической, впрочем, и остальные тоже не очень совпадают)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> В любом случае действительность показывает, что тантра даётся сейчас широко. И я не вижу оснований считать, что её практика требует больших усилий. Слишком легко получить все необходимые посвящения и комментарии.
> Да и в благословении - несколько странный смысл.


Не могу с вами согласиться. Полные и нормальные комментарии получить не всегда легко. При этом требуется не только несколько часов в день слушать объяснения, но также зачастую и изучать очень много дополнительного материала. Причем если ученик может и хочет получить результат быстро, то ему опять таки надо добиваться личных комментариев, исходящих из его или ее способностей. На общих лекциях, передачах и пр. - такое сделать практически невозможно. Максимум что получиться - установить связь с учением и пр. Но после посвящения им короткого комментария на практику стать практиком, который знает все особенност иметода, воззрения и поведения - это сомнительно

----------

Pema Sonam (01.12.2010), Tong Po (01.12.2010), Александр Владленович Белоусов (01.12.2010), Артем Тараненко (01.12.2010)

----------


## Топпер

> Не могу с вами согласиться. Полные и нормальные комментарии получить не всегда легко. При этом требуется не только несколько часов в день слушать объяснения, но также зачастую и изучать очень много дополнительного материала. Причем если ученик может и хочет получить результат быстро, то ему опять таки надо добиваться личных комментариев, исходящих из его или ее способностей. На общих лекциях, передачах и пр. - такое сделать практически невозможно. Максимум что получиться - установить связь с учением и пр. Но после посвящения им короткого комментария на практику стать практиком, который знает все особенност иметода, воззрения и поведения - это сомнительно


Вот например в Питере после посвящения Калачакры давались подробные комментарии более трёх недель. Чем я это должен считать? Было посвящение или нет? 
Практику Калачакры можно после этого делать? Можно. Визуализации были разьяснены? Были.
И цена вопроса была что-то около 150 $ (если мне память не изменяет).

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> То мы проверить не можем. По крайней мере деньги за посвящение с людей взяли. Присутствовать они присутствовали. Формально получили.


Очень опасный холивар  :Smilie:  Проверить мы сможем, если обратимся к Учителям, а они скажут, что, ребята, сначала давайте-ка нендро сделаем. Даже те, которые говорят, как ЧННР, что не требуют, чтобы ученики делали нендро, но в первом же томе СМС четко прописано что нужно сделать в какие сроки и в каких количествах.  :Smilie:  Т.е. они не требуют. но пока не сделаешь - дальше не пойдешь.  :Smilie:  ну если, конечно, не покажешь реализацию по домашке.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (01.12.2010)

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> Судя по тому, что сейчас тантру дают всем, складывается обратное впечатление.


То что дают всем это другой вопрос, к тому же есть и простые методы.




> Для саматхи, кстати, не требуется более сложная тренировка. Ей можно стразу начинать заниматься.


Да.




> Например, каких больших усилий они требуют? И в чём заключается комплексность подхода?


В цитате Берзина было описано.




> Вот именно с подобным я постоянно и сталкиваюсь. Но это же не объяснение. Это декларации, не более того. Они не несут доказательности. Они просто утверждают некую свою идею.


Не совсем понял что такое декларации. Там хорошо описано как есть, просто не занимавшись это трудно понять, но садхана действительно копмлексное решение. 
Комплексность допустим можно описать как развитие в рамках одной садханы четырёх безмерных, шаматхи, випашьяны, других качеств, устранения определённых клеш, познание пустотности и т.д и т.п.
Допустим сразу ли человек учащийся ездить на машине сможет ездить на машине с ручной коробкой передач одновременно управляя ей, следить за дорогой, разговаривать при этом по телефону и следить за дорожными знаками.
Думаю тут потребуется некоторая тренировка, но в итоге научиться сможет.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Вот например в Питере после посвящения Калачакры давались подробные комментарии более трёх недель. Чем я это должен считать? Было посвящение или нет? 
> Практику Калачакры можно после этого делать? Можно. Визуализации были разьяснены? Были.
> И цена вопроса была что-то около 150 $ (если мне память не изменяет).


Воззрение было разъяснено? Досконально? Вопросов не оставалось? Дополнительные материалы были изучены, если вопросы оставались? Предписания по поведению были также разъяснены?

В принципе трёх недель вполне конечно достаточно. Но остальные действия, кроме визуализации и повторения мантр, никто ведь не отменял?

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> Даже если взять не совсем тантру, а попроще, мантру ваджрасаттвы. Мне никогда не было понятно, как чтение этой мантры может отчистить неблагую камму. Это же прямое противоречие словам Будды.


Если кому то интересно ещё, прошу обратить внимание на выделенное ))

В Тантре чистого раскаяния сказано:

"*Стослоговая мантра* – самая суть сердца всех сугат. Она очищает все ослабления и нарушения обетов и все омрачения. Если *это самое высшее выражение раскаяния* повторить сто восемь раз подряд, то можно восстановить все ослабленные и нарушенные обеты и спастись от падения в низшие миры. Тот, кто избирает повторение стослоговой мантры своей ежедневной практикой и выполняет её, уже при жизни становится сыном для будд трёх времён и получает их покровительство, а после смерти, несомненно, станет лучшим из бодхисаттв".

И сказано ещё, что если ты усердствуешь в практике этого созерцания и чтении мантры, тогда очистишься полностью от своих малых и средних злодеяний. Твои большие злодеяния не будут разрастаться, но угаснут и постепенно полностью смоются.
*Говоря в целом, если ты истинно веришь в учение о действии и результате, тогда ты неизбежно отвергнешь все свои вредоносные деяния. И тогда твоё покаяние станет всецело искренним, подлинным. Прозрение неизбежно последует за очищением. Но те, кто просто бормочет молитвы и нарушает практики монашеской жизни, кто не взрастил в себе истинной веры и раскаянья, у тех Прозрения будет не больше, чем волос у черепахи.*"


А так вообще, медитация на стослоговой мантре включает в себя и выражение почтения качествам просветленных, и принятие прибежища, раскаяние (правильное мышление) и отказ от неблагих дхарм (шила), правильное сосредоточение и действие на благо всех живых существ (как дана).* Собственно в этом упомянутая тут где то рядом "комплексность" - что это практикуется не по отдельности а в комплексе* , сорри за ЗЫ))

Очищение неблагой кармы вот как раз в цитате объяснено в каком смысле понимается: Твои .. злодеяния не будут разрастаться, но угаснут и постепенно полностью смоются. Нивелируются стало быть, перестанут быть активными.

----------

filoleg (01.12.2010), Pema Sonam (01.12.2010), Tong Po (01.12.2010), Александр Владленович Белоусов (01.12.2010), Артем Тараненко (01.12.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (01.12.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> И цена вопроса была что-то около 150 $ (если мне память не изменяет).


Я, кстати, давно хотел спросить, а Вы на аренду или приглашение Учителей как деньги собираете? Это не подковыка, но я просил Вас как-то помолиться за мою знакомую, а отблагодарить не отблагодарил

----------


## Топпер

> То что дают всем это другой вопрос, к тому же есть и простые методы.


Другой то другой, но как минимум демонстрирующий подход самих учителей.



> Не совсем понял что такое декларации.


Например, декларацией является утверждение о том, что тантра - это более высокая форма буддизма. Если к такому утверждению не будут приданы доказательства. 
В этом случае высказанная мысль - просто декларативное изложение чей-то личной позиции.



> Там хорошо описано как есть, просто не занимавшись это трудно понять, но садхана действительно копмлексное решение. 
> Комплексность допустим можно описать как развитие в рамках одной садханы четырёх безмерных, шаматхи, випашьяны, других качеств, устранения определённых клеш, познание пустотности и т.д и т.п.


А как они развиваются? *Утверждается* что они развиваются - с этим я не спорю. Но развиваются ли на самом деле? 
И *почему они должны* развиваться в садхане? 
И почему такой способ более продуктивен, чем например практика анапанасати и медитация метты по отдельности?

Видите сколько вопросов.



> Допустим сразу ли человек учащийся ездить на машине сможет ездить на машине с ручной коробкой передач одновременно управляя ей, следить за дорогой, разговаривать при этом по телефону и следить за дорожными знаками.
> Думаю тут потребуется некоторая тренировка, но в итоге научиться сможет.


Не понял мысли.

----------

Zom (01.12.2010)

----------


## Топпер

> Воззрение было разъяснено? Досконально? Вопросов не оставалось? Дополнительные материалы были изучены, если вопросы оставались? Предписания по поведению были также разъяснены?
> 
> В принципе трёх недель вполне конечно достаточно. Но остальные действия, кроме визуализации и повторения мантр, никто ведь не отменял?


Не отменял. Но люди (в т.ч. организаторы) посчитали, что посвящение получено.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Не отменял. Но люди (в т.ч. организаторы) посчитали, что посвящение получено.


Ну некоторые адепты Адвайты тоже считают, что достигли состояния Просветленных. от этого что-то меняется?

Да, была установлена связь и получено благословение на уровнях Тела, Речи и Ума. почему нет? Если это называть посвящением, то да, посвящение получено. А дальше-то что? В каждом из нас природа Будды, но чего-то Будд не кишмя кишит

----------


## Won Soeng

> Да, сутры поют и что?


Петь сутры - это и есть тантра. Делать простирания - это и есть тантра. Сидеть дзадзен - это и есть тантра. Работать с коаном - это и есть тантра. Делать что-то с осознанным, ясным умом - это и есть тантра.

А Вы что подумали?
Сутра - значит слушание. Тантра - значит делание. 
Так же как дзен - это просто дхьяна. 

Все непонятное кажется сложным.

----------

Samadhi Undercover (01.12.2010), Tong Po (01.12.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Например, декларацией является утверждение о том, что тантра - это более высокая форма буддизма.


О! Давайте тут вернемся к изначальному вопросу "Является ли Тхеравада - хинаяной, то есть малой колесницей, в которой думают только о себе, только о личном освобождении и достижении состояния просветления. И вообще стремятся ли адепты тхеравады к достижению состояния Будды или для них это является недостижимым?"

----------


## Топпер

Благодарю за цитату.



> Если кому то интересно ещё, прошу обратить внимание на выделенное ))
> 
> В Тантре чистого раскаяния сказано:......


Насколько я понимаю в сухом остатке мы имеем два момента:
1. Опору на авторитетное свидетельство (Тантра чистого раскаяния) о том, что этот метод отчистки от правильного повторения мантры Ваджрасатты работает. 

2. Что покаяние отчищает камму.

По поводу первого могу сказать, что для аппелирования к авторитетному источнику оба диспутанта должны стоять на одной платформе.

По поводу второго могу сказать, что с т.з. тхеравады сам посыл неправилен. Действие совершено - камма накоплена. Если мы убили кого-либо сознательно, то не особо важно раскаиваемся мы или нет. Неблагая камма накоплена. 
Хотя допускаю, что раскаяние слегка может уменьшить неблагую камму из-за того, что человек не укрепился в мысли и далее совершать неблагие деяния.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> А как они развиваются? *Утверждается* что они развиваются - с этим я не спорю. Но развиваются ли на самом деле? 
> И *почему они должны* развиваться в садхане? 
> И почему такой способ более продуктивен, чем например практика анапанасати и медитация метты по отдельности?


Развиваются, Топпер. просто ждать мгновенно появляющегося результата, это все равно что испытывать привязанность к методу и пр. можно разочароваться. Да и ум у любого существа - вещь достаточно инертная.

Просто пример из комментария на подг. пр. Трома. Привожу не дословно (хотя текст где-то на диске).
Когда с помощью молитв-благопожеланий (тоже ведь метод) развивается некоторая устремленность в осуществление благих действий по отношению к окружающим существам (хотя бы близким для начала), то можно переходить и к таким вещам как даяние-взятие и пр. то есть не говориться, что сразу бросаешься на амбразуру и вот - плод.
Также там не говориться, что в обыденной жизни нельзя делать некотоыре вещи (а может и практически все) вне формальной практики.
Размышления о страданиях существ - вполне можно. О карме ,причинах и плодах - вполне можно. и т.д.

----------

Tong Po (01.12.2010)

----------


## Топпер

> Я, кстати, давно хотел спросить, а Вы на аренду или приглашение Учителей как деньги собираете? Это не подковыка, но я просил Вас как-то помолиться за мою знакомую, а отблагодарить не отблагодарил


Добровольные пожертвования. Других источников нет. Поэтому всё время едва вытягиваем аренду.

----------


## Zom

> Если это самое высшее выражение раскаяния повторить сто восемь раз подряд, то можно восстановить все ослабленные и нарушенные обеты и спастись от падения в низшие миры


А почему сто восемь, а не сто шесть? Каким образом количество произнесённых слогов влияет на непопадение в низшие миры? Будда, если мы заглянем в Канон, говорил вообще-то о совершенно другом пути непопадания в неблагие уделы .. и мантры для этого произносить не надо - ни один раз, ни пять, ни сто восемь.

----------

Raudex (01.12.2010), Леонид Ш (01.12.2010)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Не отменял. Но люди (в т.ч. организаторы) посчитали, что посвящение получено.


Получено. А личные усилия по реализации полученного?
Впрчоем другой вопрос - вам обещали мгновенно появляющийся результат?

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Добровольные пожертвования. Других источников нет. Поэтому всё время едва вытягиваем аренду.


Я к тому, что когда у меня денежка образуется мне у Вас спросить, или есть указание на номер счета или еще как?

----------


## Топпер

> Развиваются, Топпер. просто ждать мгновенно появляющегося результата, это все равно что испытывать привязанность к методу и пр. можно разочароваться. Да и ум у любого существа - вещь достаточно инертная.


Сколько нужно ждать?

Вот методы тхеравады работают сразу. Ждать практически не нужно.



> Когда с помощью молитв-благопожеланий (тоже ведь метод) развивается некоторая устремленность в осуществление благих действий по отношению к окружающим существам (хотя бы близким для начала), то можно переходить и к таким вещам как даяние-взятие и пр. то есть не говориться, что сразу бросаешься на амбразуру и вот - плод.


Вот этом меня и смущает. Зачем развивать устремлённость, когда можно просто напрямую сразу начать, например, кормить ЖС или как-либо ещё начать им помогать? Не лишние ли это сложнсти?

----------

Zom (01.12.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> По поводу второго могу сказать, что с т.з. тхеравады сам посыл неправилен. Действие совершено - камма накоплена. Если мы убили кого-либо сознательно, то не особо важно раскаиваемся мы или нет. Неблагая камма накоплена. 
> Хотя допускаю, что раскаяние слегка может уменьшить неблагую камму из-за того, что человек не укрепился в мысли и далее совершать неблагие деяния.


Бханте, а в вашей традиции есть очистительные практики? И, если да, то для чего они предназначены, если не для очистки неблагой кармы?

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> Другой то другой, но как минимум демонстрирующий подход самих учителей.


Вопрос о качествах учителей это тоже другой вопрос) (их как известно надо проверять) я всё же о самих методах лучше поговорю.




> А как они развиваются? *Утверждается* что они развиваются - с этим я не спорю. Но развиваются ли на самом деле? 
> И *почему они должны* развиваться в садхане? 
> И почему такой способ более продуктивен, чем например практика анапанасати и медитация метты по отдельности?


Развиваются также как отдельно например в тхераваде развивают метту, другие качества, отдельно сосредоточение. А тут в комплексе, потому уже сложнее эти медитации. Как Цезарь делающий много дел одновременно) Как Будда обладающий сразу многими благими качествами.




> Не понял мысли.


Ну там тоже как Цезарь)

----------


## Топпер

> Получено. А личные усилия по реализации полученного?
> Впрчоем другой вопрос - вам обещали мгновенно появляющийся результат?


Это уже другой вопрос. Я отвечал по поводу меньшей доступности тантры.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> А почему сто восемь, а не сто шесть? Каким образом количество произнесённых слогов влияет на непопадение в низшие миры? Будда, если мы заглянем в Канон, говорил вообще-то о совершенно другом пути непопадания в неблагие уделы .. и мантры для этого произносить не надо - ни один раз, ни пять, ни сто восемь.


Кстати, в описаниях плюшек от практики указывается, что личная карма индивидуума в учет не принимается  :Smilie:

----------


## Топпер

> Бханте, а в вашей традиции есть очистительные практики?


У монахов есть практика покаяния.



> И, если да, то для чего они предназначены, если не для очистки неблагой кармы?


Скорее для выработки решимости в будущем не совершать неблагих поступков.
я не думаю, что само по себе это отчищает камму.

----------

Raudex (01.12.2010), Артем Тараненко (01.12.2010), Леонид Ш (01.12.2010)

----------


## Zom

> И, если да, то для чего они предназначены, если не для очистки неблагой кармы?


Будда же объяснял джайнистам, что вычищать прошлую камму - несусветная глупость. Её же безмерная бочка с безначального прошлого.
Почитайте:

http://theravada.ru/Teaching/Canon/S...a-sutta-sv.htm

----------

Леонид Ш (01.12.2010)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Петь сутры - это и есть тантра. Делать простирания - это и есть тантра. Сидеть дзадзен - это и есть тантра. Работать с коаном - это и есть тантра. Делать что-то с осознанным, ясным умом - это и есть тантра.
> 
> А Вы что подумали?
> Сутра - значит слушание. Тантра - значит делание. 
> Так же как дзен - это просто дхьяна. 
> 
> Все непонятное кажется сложным.


Это Ваше частное, весьма оригинальное мнение. Мне кажется, что Вы примитивизируете. Если развить Вашу мысль, то услышал что наркотики кайф - сутра, пошел вмазался - тантра. 

Мастера чань и дзэн не называют пение сутр, поклоны, дзадзэн, коан и осознанные действия тантрой.

Мое частное мнение, что тантра - это прежде всего йога йдама, остальные практики или подготовительные или вспомогательные.

----------


## Топпер

> http://t3.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcQVZ4h2_jg3CZTjizC10FOF2V62T5hXA2HUPYfhuTxO1sIVE78mpA[/IMG]нович Белоусов;374270]Вопрос о качествах учителей это тоже другой вопрос) (их как известно надо проверять) я всё же о самих методах лучше поговорю.


Ок. учителей трогать не будем.



> Развиваются также как отдельно например в тхераваде развивают метту, другие качества, отдельно сосредоточение. А тут в комплексе, потому уже сложнее эти медитации. Как Цезарь делающий много дел одновременно) Как Будда обладающий сразу многими благими качествами.


Вот это и вызывает сомнения. Как известно любое универсальное устройство даёт худшие результаты, нежели специализированное.


сравнить с


чем лучше работать?

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Сколько нужно ждать?


Это зависит от многих факторов. Но некоторые изменения в плане устранения негативных привычек в уме могут начать появляться в скором времени.




> Вот методы тхеравады работают сразу. Ждать практически не нужно.


Между причиной и плодом хоть какой-то промежуток времени все равно есть. 




> Вот этом меня и смущает. Зачем развивать устремлённость, когда можно просто напрямую сразу начать, например, кормить ЖС или как-либо ещё начать им помогать? Не лишние ли это сложнсти?


Ничто не мешает, если ваша база располагает к этому. Но ум надо очищать и поддерживать не однократно. На зеркало пыль ведь садиться  :Smilie: 
Формально конечно считается, что надо повторить всё определенное число раз. Но деется мне, что это означает просто введение в привычку. Если устремленность уже есть, то т.н. личный учитель вам сам скажет на чем лучше сконцентрироваться. Или вы сами полагаясь например на ламрим можете определить что и как вам лучше сделать в текущей ситуации. Одно другому не мешает ,а скорее дополняет.

В принципе я получал разъяснения с этой стороны, а не в варианте - делай, а там посмотрим.

----------


## Ersh

> Бханте, дайте эту тему допинаем. А то уже все работу побросали сидят ждут чем баттл кончится


Да все знают, чем кончится...

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (01.12.2010)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Мое частное мнение, что тантра - это прежде всего йога йдама, остальные практики или подготовительные или вспомогательные.


Не всегда. Впрочем это ваше частное мнение. 
Есть три вещи - воззрение, поведение и медитация. Вы указали только одну, а они все взаимосвязаны. Махамудра пятнадцатог оКармапы относится к тантре. Есть и на БФ. Посмотрите.

----------

Артем Тараненко (01.12.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (01.12.2010)

----------


## Топпер

> Да все знают, чем кончится...


Кстати, чуть ли не впервые конструктивный момент пошёл.
Наконец добрались до *принципов работы* тантрических методов.

----------

Zom (01.12.2010)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Кстати, чуть ли не впервые конструктивный момент пошёл.
> Наконец добрались до *принципов работы* тантрических методов.


Так и придется перевести два текста про три группы обетов  :Smilie: 
Впрочем повременю

----------


## Топпер

> Это зависит от многих факторов. Но некоторые изменения в плане устранения негативных привычек в уме могут начать появляться в скором времени.
> 
> Между причиной и плодом хоть какой-то промежуток времени все равно есть.


Здесь я конечно чисто субъективное мнение могу выразить. Но и по себе и по окружению выводы определённые сделал.



> Ничто не мешает, если ваша база располагает к этому. Но ум надо очищать и поддерживать не однократно. На зеркало пыль ведь садиться


Тогда получается, что у дающих дану непосредственно лучшие способности. Им подношения торма не нужно делать.

И когда тхеравадинам и сутраянцам махаяны, в подобном случае говорят, что для тантры требуются большие способности, получается наоборот.
Что кстати, хорошо согласуется с моими личными наблюдениями: реальную дану (для кого-то другого) даже в 500 руб раз в месяц делать сложнее, чем подносить мандалы всем Буддам каждый день.

----------

Raudex (01.12.2010), Zom (01.12.2010)

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> Благодарю за цитату.
> 
> Насколько я понимаю в сухом остатке мы имеем два момента:
> 1. Опору на авторитетное свидетельство (Тантра чистого раскаяния) о том, что этот метод отчистки от правильного повторения мантры Ваджрасатты работает.


Так и авторитетным словам Будды о том, что те же причины и следствия работают необходимо сначала поверить, чтобы затем проверить. Были ведь и другие представления в те времена..




> По поводу первого могу сказать, что для аппелирования к авторитетному источнику оба диспутанта должны стоять на одной платформе.


почему практика мантры Ваджрасатвы воздействует на карму я ВЫДЕЛИЛ специально, всё остальное к поддержке тезиса НЕ относилось




> По поводу второго могу сказать, что с т.з. тхеравады сам посыл неправилен. Действие совершено - камма накоплена. Если мы убили кого-либо сознательно, то не особо важно раскаиваемся мы или нет. Неблагая камма накоплена. 
> Хотя допускаю, что раскаяние слегка может уменьшить неблагую камму из-за того, что человек не укрепился в мысли и далее совершать неблагие деяния.


Я где то читал, не в палийском ли каноне?, что для того, чтобы карма считалась накопленной, должны присутствовать не только намерение и действие, но и удовлетворение от действия. А именно третий элемент отсекается раскаянием и отказом.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Будда же объяснял джайнистам, что вычищать прошлую камму - несусветная глупость. Её же безмерная бочка с безначального прошлого.


Да я прочел. Но не нашел там того, о чем Вы говорите. Критику методов нашел, правильное воззрение нашел, а указания на то, что неблагую карму не стоит вычищать - не нашел  :Smilie:  В принципе об этом говорится и в комментариях на тантрические тексты.

"Это - загрязнения [ума]... Это - источник загрязнений… Это - прекращение загрязнений… Это - путь, ведущий к прекращению загрязнений"

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> А почему сто восемь, а не сто шесть? Каким образом количество произнесённых слогов влияет на непопадение в низшие миры? Будда, если мы заглянем в Канон, говорил вообще-то о совершенно другом пути непопадания в неблагие уделы .. и мантры для этого произносить не надо - ни один раз, ни пять, ни сто восемь.


Есть разные объяснения почему. Я предпочитаю самое простое: 108 время это минимальное время за которое ум успевает достаточно сосредоточиться на практикуемой теме. Быстрее - не успеет, дольше - устанет )
Лично меня такое объяснение вполне удовлетворяет.

----------

Tong Po (01.12.2010)

----------


## Топпер

> Так и авторитетным словам Будды о том, что те же причины и следствия работают необходимо сначала поверить, чтобы затем проверить. Были ведь и другие представления в те времена..


И если личная проверка показала, что не работают......



> почему практика мантры Ваджрасатвы воздействует на карму я ВЫДЕЛИЛ специально, всё остальное к поддержке тезиса НЕ относилось


В выделенной цитате по сути просто отказ от неблагих действий. У нас люди просто отказываются. Непонятно зачем для этого мантру читать.



> Я где то читал, не в палийском ли каноне?, что для того, чтобы карма считалась накопленной, должны присутствовать не только намерение и действие, но и удовлетворение от действия. А именно третий элемент отсекается раскаянием и отказом.


Это в Ламриме Цзонкапы.

----------

Леонид Ш (01.12.2010)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Благодарю за цитату.
> 
> Насколько я понимаю в сухом остатке мы имеем два момента:
> 1. Опору на авторитетное свидетельство (Тантра чистого раскаяния) о том, что этот метод отчистки от правильного повторения мантры Ваджрасатты работает. 
> 
> 2. Что покаяние отчищает камму.
> 
> По поводу первого могу сказать, что для аппелирования к авторитетному источнику оба диспутанта должны стоять на одной платформе.
> 
> ...


А что такое "неблагая камма накоплена" с точки зрения теории дхарм?

Я понимаю, когда возникают предпосылки для убийства - гнев, жестокость, раздражение, черствость. 

После того, как убийство совершено, последний момент сознания жертвы в этом теле определяет рождение в новом теле. 

Убийца будет найден жертвой по тем же самым предпосылкам, которые были в уме в момент убийства. Однако, раскаяние (випака) нейтрализует эти предпосылки. В меру силы раскаяние сомнение жертвы в том, что найден ее мучитель - растет. 

Как Вы понимаете накопление неблагой каммы?

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Мое частное мнение, что тантра - это прежде всего йога йдама, остальные практики или подготовительные или вспомогательные.


УРА! Вы сказали ИМХО  :Smilie: 

Тантра - это путь *трансформации*, в отличие от пути отречения в сутре. Тантра это *не* йога йидама. Гуру-йога является основой практики, но это *не йидам-йога*, заметьте.  :Smilie:

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> Ок. учителей трогать не будем.
> 
> Вот это и вызывает сомнения. Как известно любое универсальное устройство даёт худшие результаты, нежели специализированное.
> 
> 
> сравнить с
> 
> 
> чем лучше работать?


Это условный пример иначе так можно сравнивать что лучше, будда обладающий множеством благих качеств или много будд (или это уже не будды будут?) обладающих только одним качеством в совершенстве (ну или неким набором для буддовости и по одному уникальному для каждого).

Если сравнивать с ножом, то мы как существа одни, и соответственно можем развить в себе много качеств, как мы можем разделиться на множество разных существ с отдельными качествами (как на второй картинке)?

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Наконец добрались до *принципов работы* тантрических методов.


 :Smilie:  Бханте, как Вы наивны.  :Big Grin:

----------

Такович (01.12.2010)

----------


## Топпер

> А что такое "неблагая камма накоплена" с точки зрения теории дхарм?


Связь четаны с веданой.
Четана под воздействием килес создаст камму. Камма випакой будет неприятное ощущение.



> Убийца будет найден жертвой по тем же самым предпосылкам, которые были в уме в момент убийства. Однако, раскаяние (випака) нейтрализует эти предпосылки. В меру силы раскаяние сомнение жертвы в том, что найден ее мучитель - растет.


Странная мысль



> Как Вы понимаете накопление неблагой каммы?


Как совершение каммически неблагих поступков телом, речью и умом.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Здесь я конечно чисто субъективное мнение могу выразить. Но и по себе и по окружению выводы определённые сделал.


Уже говорил, что должно сойтись достаточно много факторов. В том числе и собственные усилия.




> Тогда получается, что у дающих дану непосредственно лучшие способности. Им подношения торма не нужно делать.


В чем-то лучшие. В чем-то худшие. В праджня-парамите (одном из текстов) было сказано примерно так. Если даете подношение, то забудьте о нем, о дающем и тому, кому оно дано. В практиках Трома предлагается подобный подход,но уже не на уровне восприятия реально присутствующего существа, а на уровне понимания того, что все три так сказать пункта подобны сну. 

Попробуйте какое-то время так воспринимать окружающий мир и себя в том числе.  :Smilie: 
Практика тантры эффективна при наличии воззрения, а не только при формальном исполнении практики визуализации, повторения мантр и пр.




> И когда парамитаянцам , в подобном случае говорят, что для тантры требуются большие способности, получается наоборот.


Парамитаянеы начинает с простых действий, мало затрагивая собственно мудрость. Тантрист... ну тут зависит от вида тантры. В каждом из разделов тантр свой подход.




> Что кстати, хорошо согласуется с моими личными наблюдениями: реальную дану (для кого-то другого) даже в 500 руб ежемесячно делать сложнее, чем подносить мандалы всем Буддам.


Воззрение постоянно пытаться использовать еще сложнее, чем подавать 500 рублей ежемесячно.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> И когда тхеравадинам и сутраянцам махаяны, в подобном случае говорят, что для тантры требуются большие способности, получается наоборот.


А Вы не завидуйте  :Big Grin:

----------


## Топпер

> Это условный пример иначе так можно сравнивать что лучше, будда обладающий множеством благих качеств или много будд (или это уже не будды будут?) обладающих только одним качеством в совершенстве (ну или неким набором для буддовости и по одному уникальному для каждого).
> 
> Если сравнивать с ножом, то мы как существа одни, и соответственно можем развить в себе много качеств, как мы можем разделиться на множество разных существ с отдельными качествами (как на второй картинке)?


Инструменты - это отдельные практики. Например анапанасати и меттанусати. Универсальный нож - общая садхана.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Это Ваше частное, весьма оригинальное мнение. Мне кажется, что Вы примитивизируете. Если развить Вашу мысль, то услышал что наркотики кайф - сутра, пошел вмазался - тантра. 
> 
> Мастера чань и дзэн не называют пение сутр, поклоны, дзадзэн, коан и осознанные действия тантрой.
> 
> Мое частное мнение, что тантра - это прежде всего йога йдама, остальные практики или подготовительные или вспомогательные.


Ваше мнение так же оригинальное, и Вы усложняете. Если развивать эту мысль, то совершенно верно, размышлять о наркотиках - сутра, использовать их вместо размышления - тантра. Вас тут что-то смущает?

В дзен тоже все практики подготовительные, кроме аннутара самьяк самбодхи. Что ж теперь, все методы дзен - уже не дзен?

Что называют и что не  называют мастера чань и дзен - спросите у тех мастеров, которых считаете реализованными - не фантазируйте об их мнениях.

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (01.12.2010)

----------


## Топпер

> В чем-то лучшие. В чем-то худшие. В праджня-парамите (одном из текстов) было сказано примерно так. Если даете подношение, то забудьте о нем, о дающем и тому, кому оно дано. В практиках Трома предлагается подобный подход,но уже не на уровне восприятия реально присутствующего существа, а на уровне понимания того, что все три так сказать пункта подобны сну. 
> 
> Попробуйте какое-то время так воспринимать окружающий мир и себя в том числе. 
> Практика тантры эффективна при наличии воззрения, а не только при формальном исполнении практики визуализации, повторения мантр и пр.


Значит ещё одно существенное различие.
Воображаемая дана не равна дане реальной. Воображаемые существа - не реальные жс. Воображаемое убийство - ещё не убийство в реальности.

Убийство в уме, может быть накопит камму недоброжелательности, которая слабее каммы убийства.
Допускаю, что дана в уме накопит камму щедрости, но она будет во много раз слабее каммы от реальной щедрости. Поэтому полагаю, что эффективность методов у нас даже выше.



> Парамитаянеы начинает с простых действий, мало затрагивая собственно мудрость. Тантрист... ну тут зависит от вида тантры. В каждом из разделов тантр свой подход.


Почему мало затрагивает? Вы же сами писали, что в плане воззрений ваджраяна не отличается от парамитаяны.



> Воззрение постоянно пытаться использовать еще сложнее, чем подавать 500 рублей ежемесячно.


у меня ровно обратное видение ситуации. Как практикуют виртуальную щедрость без реальных дел - видел. А наоборот - не видел. Люди случайно не жертвуют.
Поэтому думаю, что практика реальной жертвы или реальной нравственности сложнее, чем воображаемая.

----------

Raudex (01.12.2010), Zom (01.12.2010)

----------


## Топпер

> А Вы не завидуйте


Ничего ничего. Сейчас ещё нам начнут завидовать  :Big Grin:

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> у меня ровно обратное видение ситуации. Как практикуют виртуальную щедрость без реальных дел - видел. А наоборот - не видел. Люди случайно не жертвуют.
> Поэтому думаю, что практика реальной жертвы или реальной нравственности сложнее, чем воображаемая.


Эммм... А вот как быть с ХХС? Пожертвовали изрядно.

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> Инструменты - это отдельные практики. Например анапанасати и меттанусати. Универсальный нож - общая садхана.


Наверное тут варианты разные могут быть. Например развито какое-то одно безмерное качество из четырёх или сразу все.
Конечно для начала отдельно наверное и лучше прорабатывать практики, но потом их можно учиться объединять.

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> И если личная проверка показала, что не работают..


это чья же личная проверка показала что причины и следствия не работают?  :Cool: 




> В выделенной цитате по сути просто отказ от неблагих действий. У нас люди просто отказываются. Непонятно зачем для этого мантру читать.


Я же написал в конце своего сообщения что кроме отказа по сути входит в практику мантры Ваджрасатвы. Выделенное относилось к общему конексту практики - раскаянию. Его действие на карму мы вроде обсудили.




> Это в Ламриме Цзонкапы.


Не кошерно?  :Wink:

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Ничего ничего. Сейчас ещё нам начнут завидовать


А я вам давно завидую. Вы как с олегом разговаривать начинаете. так я сразу себя неграмотным крестьянином чувствую  :Big Grin:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (01.12.2010)

----------


## Топпер

> Эммм... А вот как быть с ХХС? Пожертвовали изрядно.


Если жертвовали добровольно, то заработали много благой каммы.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Если жертвовали добровольно, то заработали много благой каммы.


Хорошо, но если для этого убили старушку процентщицу?

----------


## Топпер

> Наверное тут варианты разные могут быть. Например развито какое-то одно безмерное качество из четырёх или сразу все.
> Конечно для начала отдельно наверное и лучше прорабатывать практики, но потом их можно учиться объединять.


Так это опять же и без садхан можно делать.
В тхераваде, например говорят о балансе пяти составляющих: саддха, вирия, сати, самадхи, паннья. Всё это приводится в баланс и без специальных садхан.

К чему я это пишу? К тому, что всё-равно не вижу каких-то неоспоримых преимуществ в тантрических методах. Явно они не показывают лучший результат ни субъективно ни объективно.
Почему я и считаю заявления о более быстрых методах - декларацией.

----------


## Карма Палджор

Топпер
В чем различие воззрения читтаматры, мадхьямаки и пр.?
Если придерживаться в частности воззрения читтаматры, то что будет реальным, а что воображаемым?

С другой стороны еще и такой момент. Если мы кого-то или чего-то не видим - оно не существует?

Вы придерживаетесь воззрения постоянно? Или постоянно используется только методы очищения ума или развития отречения в уме?




> Почему мало затрагивает? Вы же сами писали, что в плане воззрений ваджраяна не отличается от парамитаяны.


А разве в махаяне только одно воззрение  :Smilie: 




> Поэтому думаю, что практика реальной жертвы или реальной нравственности сложнее, чем воображаемая.


Мне кажется вы просмотрели один момент.
Жертва без использования воззрения (например понимания пустотности или иллюорности Я и мира и пр), это не тоже самое, что жертва, когда воззрение не отработано хоть как-то.

----------


## Топпер

> это чья же личная проверка показала что причины и следствия не работают?


Меодты. Речь о методах, а не о законе каммы.



> Я же написал в конце своего сообщения что кроме отказа по сути входит в практику мантры Ваджрасатвы. Выделенное относилось к общему конексту практики - раскаянию. Его действие на карму мы вроде обсудили.


Да, раскаяние обсудили ранее. Для тхеравады, насколько я понимаю, это неверное воззрение.



> Не кошерно?


В этом вопросе, насколько я понимаю, есть расхождения. Хотя первые пункты насчёт убийства - совпадают.

----------


## Zom

> Есть разные объяснения почему. Я предпочитаю самое простое: 108 время это минимальное время за которое ум успевает достаточно сосредоточиться на практикуемой теме. Быстрее - не успеет, дольше - устанет )
> Лично меня такое объяснение вполне удовлетворяет.


То есть вполне можно делать и 100 начитываний? Или 99?

Например.. у Берзина в статье написано:
Если повторять мантру 21 раз в день, мы предотвращаем возрастание негативных кармических сил.

По какому принципу это вымерено, что если 21 раз произнести, то возрастать эти силы не будут? Почему не 20? Или 25? А как же быть, если произносишь, а силы продолжают возрастать? ,) Или напротив - не произносишь, а силы уменьшаются -)

----------

Raudex (01.12.2010)

----------


## Топпер

> Хорошо, но если для этого убили старушку процентщицу?


Есть четыре вида даяния.

Лучшее когда дающий чист и получающий чист. Это приносит максимум.
Хуже когда либо дающий, либо получающий не чист. 
И совсем плохо, когда и дающий и получающий не чисты. Это практически не приносит благой каммы.
Убийство для получения денег - нечистота дающего, делающего потом пожертвование.

----------


## Топпер

> Топпер
> В чем различие воззрения читтаматры, мадхьямаки и пр.?
> Если придерживаться в частности воззрения читтаматры, то что будет реальным, а что воображаемым?
> 
> С другой стороны еще и такой момент. Если мы кого-то или чего-то не видим - оно не существует?
> 
> Вы придерживаетесь воззрения постоянно? Или постоянно используется только методы очищения ума или развития отречения в уме?


Тхеравада такими подходами вообще старается не баловаться. Это - принципы работы тибетских школ.
Не важно каких воззрений придерживаться. Благие дела либо есть, либо нет.



> А разве в махаяне только одно воззрение


Т.е. некоторые воззрения ваджраяны не совпадают с парамитаянскими? Тогда это нужно процитировать Вольфу.



> Мне кажется вы просмотрели один момент.
> Жертва без использования воззрения (например понимания пустотности или иллюорности Я и мира и пр), это не тоже самое, что жертва, когда воззрение не отработано хоть как-то.


Если это не случайная жертва (которая вообще не приносит каммы), то даже при неправильном воззрении польза будет. И подозреваю, что большая, нежели при правильном воззрении без жертвы.

----------

Zom (01.12.2010)

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> К чему я это пишу? К тому, что всё-равно не вижу каких-то неоспоримых преимуществ в тантрических методах. Явно они не показывают лучший результат ни субъективно ни объективно.
> Почему я и считаю заявления о более быстрых методах - декларацией.


Когда говорят о скорости тантрических методов, объясняют в частности их преимущество тем, что метод и мудрость (если упростить - шаматха и випашьяна, и/или созерцание и активность бодхисаттвы etc), т.е. *накопление мудрости и заслуг практикуются не отдельно и последовательно, а вместе одновременно*. Что быстрее даёт результат.

----------

Pema Sonam (01.12.2010)

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> Меодты. Речь о методах, а не о законе каммы.


а какая разница с т.з. вопроса авторитетного свидетельства?




> Да, раскаяние обсудили ранее. Для тхеравады, насколько я понимаю, это неверное воззрение.


неверное - значит содержащее ошибки. неизвестное тхераваде не обязательно содержит ошибки или расходится с 4БИ

----------


## Топпер

> Когда говорят о скорости тантрических методов, объясняют в частности их преимущество тем, что метод и мудрость (если упростить - шаматха и випашьяна, и/или созерцание и активность бодхисаттвы etc), т.е. *накопление мудрости и заслуг практикуются не отдельно и последовательно, а вместе одновременно*. Что быстрее даёт результат.


А в парамитаяне они разве практикуются отдельно? 
Восьмеричный Путь в коем есть и мудрость (правильные воззрения, правильное мышление) практикуется одновременно с методом (разделом нравственности и разделом медитации).
И даже более того, мы всегда говорим, что выдёргивать одну составляющую без учёта других - не совсем правильно. Нужно развивать в комплексе.

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> Так это опять же и без садхан можно делать.
> В тхераваде, например говорят о балансе пяти составляющих: саддха, вирия, сати, самадхи, паннья. Всё это приводится в баланс и без специальных садхан.


Конечно можно) садхана это методичка такая (очень грубо говоря конечно).




> К чему я это пишу? К тому, что всё-равно не вижу каких-то неоспоримых преимуществ в тантрических методах. Явно они не показывают лучший результат ни субъективно ни объективно.
> Почему я и считаю заявления о более быстрых методах - декларацией.


В это случае да, может и нет.
я думаю т.н. "быстрота" имеет место именно в стадии завершения где идёт непосредственная работа с каналами и т.п. тонкими вещами (но это в тхераваде не имеет место быть поэтому и сравнивать не с чем, ну и конечно это не очевидно если пробовать самим). Это как учиться хорошо водить машину, но некоторые умельцы могут залезть во внутринности и сделать более тонкую настройку мотора и других частей машины под свои нужды.

----------


## Топпер

> а какая разница с т.з. вопроса авторитетного свидетельства?


Разница в том, что про камму мы не спорили, а авторитетное свидетельство у нас разное.



> неверное - значит содержащее ошибки. неизвестное тхераваде не обязательно содержит ошибки или расходится с 4БИ


Да, содержащее ошибки. Если только каяться - неблагая камма от этого не исчезнет. Благая не накопится. 
Правильное воззрение (естественно с т.з. тхеравады) говорит о том, что нужно накапливать благую камму *реальными делами*.

----------


## Леонид Ш

Мне подсказывают ссылки на тему происхождения буддийской тантры от индуистской.
Я тоже читал где-то у Сураджа про это, но не помню где, то-ли на сайте, то-ли на форуме.

"Согласно мнению ученых востоковедов, ваджраяна - это микс буддизма махаяны и индустской (шайва-шактисткой) тантры.
Сурадж переводил ряд статей по этому поводу:
http://www.surajamrita.com/buddhism/...lShaivism.html

http://www.surajamrita.com/compAnaly...Sanderson.html

А вообще на сайте Алексиса Сандерсона (одного из лучших тантрологов современности) лежит его монументальный труд - "Век Шивы - Рост и доминирование шайвизма на протяжении раннего средневековья" (The Saiva Age — The Rise and Dominance of Saivism during the Early Medieval Period)
http://alexissanderson.com/aboutus.aspx , где все очень подробно описано, каким именно образом махаяна трансформировалась в ваджраяну посредством инкорпорирования индиустских практик. 
Да и посмотрите на пантеон ануттара-йога тантры, - там одни формы Шивы. Например, Чакрасамвара (главный йидам школы Кагью) - по-другому зовется Ваджра Рудрой, один из главных йидамов школы гелуг - Ямантака - по-другому Ваджра Бхайрава, Махакала - защитник и йидам практически всех школ тибетского буддизма и таких совпадений не перечесть."

----------

Zom (01.12.2010)

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> То есть вполне можно делать и 100 начитываний? Или 99?
> 
> Например.. у Берзина в статье написано:
> Если повторять мантру 21 раз в день, мы предотвращаем возрастание негативных кармических сил.
> 
> По какому принципу это вымерено, что если 21 раз произнести, то возрастать эти силы не будут? Почему не 20? Или 25? А как же быть, если произносишь, а силы продолжают возрастать? ,) Или напротив - не произносишь, а силы уменьшаются -)


21, 108 и т.п. это просто классические количества, как и про 500 архатов) можно вобщем-то любое количество.

----------


## Топпер

> я думаю т.н. "быстрота" имеет место именно в стадии завершения где идёт непосредственная работа с каналами и т.п. тонкими вещами (но это в тхераваде не имеет место быть поэтому и сравнивать не с чем, ну и конечно это не очевидно если пробовать самим). Это как учиться хорошо водить машину, но некоторые умельцы могут залезть во внутринности и сделать более тонкую настройку мотора и других частей машины под свои нужды.


Вот тоже, кстати, интересный момент насчёт каналов. 
Ведь дхаммы - это большее постижение реальности, нежели каналы, ибо каналы конструируются из дхамм. Зачем работа с ними? Есть ведь работа с дхаммами.

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> А в парамитаяне они разве практикуются отдельно? 
> Восьмеричный Путь в коем есть и мудрость (правильные воззрения, правильное мышление) практикуется одновременно с методом (разделом нравственности и разделом медитации).
> И даже более того, мы всегда говорим, что выдёргивать одну составляющую без учёта других - не совсем правильно. Нужно развивать в комплексе.


Ну вы же не практикуете дану, шилу, метту и дхъяну одновременно за один заход?

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> То есть вполне можно делать и 100 начитываний? Или 99?
> 
> Например.. у Берзина в статье написано:
> Если повторять мантру 21 раз в день, мы предотвращаем возрастание негативных кармических сил.
> 
> По какому принципу это вымерено, что если 21 раз произнести, то возрастать эти силы не будут? Почему не 20? Или 25? А как же быть, если произносишь, а силы продолжают возрастать? ,) Или напротив - не произносишь, а силы уменьшаются -)


Как вы рассчитываете сколько вам в медитации сидеть?

----------


## Топпер

> Ну вы же не практикуете дану, шилу, метту и дхъяну одновременно за один заход?


В какой-то степени практикуем. Дана совмещается с правильным воззрением. Иногда и с правильным усилием.
Саму медитацию делаем чуть позже. Но и в садхане же они не в один момент сознания происходят.

----------


## Zom

> 21, 108 и т.п. это просто классические количества, как и про 500 архатов) можно вобщем-то любое количество.


Вы в этом уверены? У Берзина нет пояснений на этот счёт, например, что якобы это всё просто "примерные цифры".

----------


## Топпер

> Вы в этом уверены? У Берзина нет пояснений на этот счёт, например, что якобы это всё просто "примерные цифры".


Как мне объясняли ранее, большое количество мантр начитывается в расчёте на то, что хотя бы часть будет читаться с нужным состоянием ума.
Пусть будет достаточным, например не 108, а 10 повторений. Сам непонятный принцип воздействия мантры на камму это не изменит.

----------

Zom (01.12.2010)

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> Разница в том, что про камму мы не спорили, а авторитетное свидетельство у нас разное.


не спорили, но принцип ведь тот же. или вы меняете принципы в зависимости от того, относятся они к тхераваде или нет?




> Да, содержащее ошибки. Если только каяться - неблагая камма от этого не исчезнет. Благая не накопится. 
> Правильное воззрение (естественно с т.з. тхеравады) говорит о том, что нужно накапливать благую камму *реальными делами*.


почему же только каяться? я ведь написал что ещё входит в эту практику.

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> В какой-то степени практикуем. Дана совмещается с правильным воззрением. Иногда и с правильным усилием.
> Саму медитацию делаем чуть позже. Но и в садхане же они не в один момент сознания происходят.


Я вот помню Zom вроде очень настаивал, что сначала непременно практикуется концентрация, а только потом випашьяна, и ни в коем случае не наоборот и не вместе, иначе всё будет ошибочно (всмысле не по канону  :Cool: 

В садхане вся деятельность проходит из мудрости, а при начитывании мантры, особенно касаемо "сердечных", весь смысл садханы объединяется именно в "один момент". *ЗЫ ..*  вобщем то например для этого и нужны дополнительные способности.

----------


## Топпер

> не спорили, но принцип ведь тот же. или вы меняете принципы в зависимости от того, относятся они к тхераваде или нет?


Что-то вы куда-то в сторону уже уводите. 



> почему же только каяться? я ведь написал что ещё входит в эту практику.


Вот, что вы писали:



> А так вообще, медитация на стослоговой мантре включает в себя и выражение почтения качествам просветленных, и принятие прибежища, раскаяние (правильное мышление) и отказ от неблагих дхарм (шила), правильное сосредоточение и действие на благо всех живых существ (как дана). Собственно в этом упомянутая тут где то рядом "комплексность" - что это практикуется не по отдельности а в комплексе , сорри за ЗЫ))


Все эти составляющие есть и в парамитаяне. То, что они соотносятся неким образом с произнесением мантры - весьма произвольное допущение. 
Более того, вопрос становится интересным в контексте количества произнесенных мантр. Получается, что пока мы их произносим - мы объединяем. Когда не произносим - не объединяем факторы пути. Это выглядит странно.

Если же мы постоянно объединяем факторы пути, тогда и сама мантра особо не нужна.

----------


## Zom

> Я вот помню Zom вроде очень настаивал, что сначала непременно практикуется концентрация, а только потом випашьяна, и ни в коем случае не наоборот и не вместе, иначе всё будет ошибочно (всмысле не по канону


Я говорил о том, что практика медитации (самадха-випассаны) в тхераваде идёт неразрывно, подобно двум сторонам 1 монеты. Однако вначале большую часть эта "монета" повёрнута в сторону сосредоточения и развития острого осознанного ума, а затем, после достижения джхан, она большей частью повёрнута на развитие глубоких прозрений. Если же вы не уделяете развитию сосредоточения должного внимания (т.е. довольствуетесь так называемым "мгновенным сосредоточением" в практике "сухой випассаны") то это к прозрению вас не приведёт. Причём что очень важно, в медитации поддержку её развитию и протеканию оказывают все факторы предварительной части Пути. То есть если предваритальная практика слабо развита, то медитация будет развиваться с крайне низкой скоростью и практически не принесёт результатов. Хоть миллион ретритов отсидите - толку будет ноль. Только тело замучаете.




> А вообще на сайте Алексиса Сандерсона (одного из лучших тантрологов современности) лежит его монументальный труд - "Век Шивы - Рост и доминирование шайвизма на протяжении раннего средневековья" (The Saiva Age — The Rise and Dominance of Saivism during the Early Medieval Period)
> http://alexissanderson.com/aboutus.aspx , где все очень подробно описано, каким именно образом махаяна трансформировалась в ваджраяну посредством инкорпорирования индиустских практик.


Да, работа любопытная. Он там подробно сопоставляет индуистские и ваджраянские тексты - много схожего, буддисты, согласно этим сопоставлениям, явно переписывали с индуистов. Это на 217 странице есть, если кому интересно.

----------


## Топпер

> Я вот помню Zom вроде очень настаивал, что сначала непременно практикуется концентрация, а только потом випашьяна, и ни в коем случае не наоборот и не вместе, иначе всё будет ошибочно (всмысле не по канону


я думаю, что он сейчас сам пояснит свою мысль.



> В садхане вся деятельность проходит из мудрости, а при начитывании мантры, особенно касаемо "сердечных", весь смысл садханы объединяется именно в "один момент". *ЗЫ ..*  вобщем то например для этого и нужны дополнительные способности.


В один момент это невозможно в принципе. Сознание так функционирует, что разные виды сознания наличествуют в разный момент. Даже слуховое и зрительное сознание в один момент не сосуществуют. Только последовательно. 
И, тем более когда мы говорим о сознании ума, которое взаимодействует с санньей, здесь в принципе невозможно наличие двух мыслей одновременно. Т.е. вы будете или визуализировать или думать о щедрости. Промежуток между двумя этими событиями будет мал,  но всё же он даст два момента сознания, а не один.

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> Все эти составляющие есть и в парамитаяне.


Есть. Именно об этом полтреда повторяли, как о неразрывности сутры и мантры в махаяне.




> То, что они соотносятся неким образом с произнесением мантры - весьма произвольное допущение.


называется искусный метод )
за обоснованиями тут уже к аутентичным носителям, я в публичном формате не впрягусь




> Более того, вопрос становится интересным в контексте количества произнесенных мантр. Получается, что пока мы их произносим - мы объединяем. Когда не произносим - не объединяем факторы пути. Это выглядит странно.


пока мы в стадии приближения и объединения, прикладываем усилия, так и есть, что тут странного. 




> Если же мы постоянно объединяем факторы пути, тогда и сама мантра особо не нужна.


Когда способны, т.е. реализовали суть мантры, то действительно не нужна.

----------


## Топпер

> называется искусный метод )
> за обоснованиями тут уже к аутентичным носителям, я в публичном формате не впрягусь


Вот сам метод и вызывает вопросы. 
Но если он из области веры (в смысле, что тантрики *верят*, что это работает) - то вопрос снимается.



> пока мы в стадии приближения и объединения, прикладываем усилия, так и есть, что тут странного.


Для меня это странно именно потому, что все факторы нужно практиковать постоянно, а не только во время чтения мантр.



> Когда способны, т.е. реализовали суть мантры, то действительно не нужна.


Ну вот у нас в общине, люди и Прибежище принимают, и медитируют и дану делают, и сутты читают (стараются отшлифовать воззрения).
Получается, что мантры им не нужны. Ибо все вышеприведённые вами методы они используют.

----------

Zom (01.12.2010)

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> я думаю, что он сейчас сам пояснит свою мысль.


типа пояснил, но что это меняет




> В один момент это невозможно в принципе. Сознание так функционирует, что разные виды сознания наличествуют в разный момент. Даже слуховое и зрительное сознание в один момент не сосуществуют. Только последовательно.


мудрость прозрения сущности дхарм и активность бодхичитты это не сознания 5 скандх(в том числе и сознание мыслей), а то, что их сопровождает, будучи реализовано.




> Т.е. вы будете или визуализировать или думать о щедрости. Промежуток между двумя этими событиями будет мал,  но всё же он даст два момента сознания, а не один.


когда вы делаете акт даяния, вы думаете о щедрости? и если нет, то в какой момент вы накапливаете благие заслуги, когда даёте, или когда думаете?

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> Вот сам метод и вызывает вопросы. 
> Но если он из области веры (в смысле, что тантрики *верят*, что это работает) - то вопрос снимается.


Нет, тантрики *проверяют*  как это работают. А вот обосонования, для тех кому они нужны, даются приватно, я именно об этом говорил.




> Для меня это странно именно потому, что все факторы нужно практиковать постоянно, а не только во время чтения мантр.


начинаете с малого, затем интегрируете со всей деятельностью. обычный подход.




> Получается, что мантры им не нужны. Ибо все вышеприведённые вами методы они используют.


если их устраивает читать сутры кальпами, то не нужны.

----------


## Zom

> если их устраивает читать сутры кальпами, то не нужны.


Почему кальпами? Будда сам говорил, что при сутрической практике, достижение будет ещё при жизни - как минимум первого уровня просветления. Потому и называл своих учеников (арья-сангху) "идущих самым быстрым путём".

----------

Шурик Кириллов (01.12.2010)

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> Почему кальпами? Будда сам говорил, что при сутрической практике, достижение будет ещё при жизни - как минимум первого уровня просветления. Потому и называл своих учеников (арья-сангху) "идущих самым быстрым путём".


Вопрос самым быстрым путём - куда?
Цель ваджраяны - состояние будды, а не архата.

----------


## Топпер

> мудрость прозрения сущности дхарм и активность бодхичитты это не сознания 5 скандх(в том числе и сознание мыслей), а то, что их сопровождает, будучи реализовано.


Т.е. это нечто помимо пяти ккхандх? Можно подробнее?



> когда вы делаете акт даяния, вы думаете о щедрости?


Да, человек может успеть подумать и об этом.



> и если нет, то в какой момент вы накапливаете благие заслуги, когда даёте, или когда думаете?


Даяние обычно занимает некотороый промежуток времени. Количество актов сознания за это время проходи множество. Т.к. точно мы установить в какой конкретно момент о чём мы думаем не можем, считается, что дана совершилась в момент передачи.

----------


## Zom

> Цель ваджраяны - состояние будды, а не архата.


К спасению. Ведь к нему идут все ищущие просветления ,) Именно это главная цель.

----------


## Топпер

> Нет, тантрики *проверяют*  как это работают.


И если проверка показала, что методы не работают......



> А вот обосонования, для тех кому они нужны, даются приватно, я именно об этом говорил


А почему не публично? Самаи вроде бы не нарушаются рассказом о принципах работы.



> начинаете с малого, затем интегрируете со всей деятельностью. обычный подход.


Тогда нет оснований говорить о большей эффективности или скорости тантрических методов. Напротив, получается что начинают с более низкого уровня.



> если их устраивает читать сутры кальпами, то не нужны.


А почему и каким образом чтение мантр этот процесс ускоряет? Вы можете пояснить механизм?

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> Т.е. это нечто помимо пяти ккхандх? Можно подробнее?


Я в интернете объяснениями природы бодхичитты не занимаюсь, извините ещё раз, я ж сказал, не впрягусь. Если ПРАВДА интересно - обращайтесь к аутентичным наставникам.




> Да, человек может успеть подумать и об этом.


вы как нибудь определитесь, можно одновременно действовать и думать, говорили что нет




> Даяние обычно занимает некотороый промежуток времени. Количество актов сознания за это время проходи множество. Т.к. точно мы установить в какой конкретно момент о чём мы думаем не можем, считается, что дана совершилась в момент передачи.


но это противоречит предыдущим нашим разговорам о предпосылках накопления кармы?! что мол нужно намереваться, осознать, и сделать. Чже Цонгкапа вот ещё считал, что и удовлетворение от содеянного нужно получить. Чтобы (благая) карма сформировалась.
А тут вот хлоп и оказывается достаточно дать.
Странно это.

----------


## Топпер

> Я в интернете объяснениями природы бодхичитты не занимаюсь, извините ещё раз, я ж сказал, не впрягусь. Если ПРАВДА интересно - обращайтесь с аутентичным наставникам.


Ок. Тогда будем считать, что ваше утверждение насчёт того, что в тантре все парами и все факторы Восмьеричного Пути практикуются в одно мгновение - неверно. 



> вы как нибудь определитесь, можно одновременно действовать и думать, говорили что нет


Я же вам говорю, что не может. Но т.к. актов сознания за время подготовки к даянию и самой передачи происходит много, может успеть подумать.
Кстати такая думка - это тоже множество актов сознания. Не один.



> но это противоречит предыдущим нашим разговорам о предпосылка накопления кармы?! что мол нужно намереваться, осознать, и сделать.


Не противоречит. Просто в одном случае мы говорим на относительном уровне, а в другом с т.з. Абхидхаммы.



> А тут вот хлоп и оказывается достаточно дать.


Вы спросили в какой момент мы можем считать, что камма сформировалась. Я вам ответил, что можно считать, что в момент передачи. 
Это не противоречит пониманию на относительном уровне.

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> И если проверка показала, что методы не работают..


одно из двух. или проверяли некорректно, или отсутствуют способности. ведь были и есть проверявшие, для которых сработали.




> А почему не публично? Самаи вроде бы не нарушаются рассказом о принципах работы.


нарушаются - несовершеные место, время, слушатель и наставник  :Cool: 




> Тогда нет оснований говорить о большей эффективности или скорости тантрических методов. Напротив, получается что начинают с более низкого уровня.


не понял откуда такой вывод. у вас садятся и сразу джханы?




> А почему и каким образом чтение мантр этот процесс ускоряет? Вы можете пояснить механизм?


я уже писал, тем образом, что чтение мантры это практика одновременных метода и мудрости, а не раздельных.

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> Ок. Тогда будем считать, что ваше утверждение насчёт того, что в тантре все парами и все факторы Восмьеричного Пути практикуются в одно мгновение - неверно.


дубль два: неверно значит содержит ошибки. так как вы никаких ошибок не указывали, то не неверно, а лишь не преведены обоснования. Действительно, не преведены, но они есть, они вполне логичны и рациоальны, я их знаю, но пересказывать в интернете не могу. Обращайтесь к тем, кто уполномочен.

по остальному может попозже, время кончилось

----------


## Топпер

> одно из двух. или проверяли некорректно, или отсутствуют способности. ведь были и есть проверявшие, для которых сработали.


Одно из трёх. Либо сами методы не работают.
А насчёт других - мы этого проверить не можем.



> нарушаются - несовершеные место, время, слушатель и наставник


Тогда наверное вам лучше не участвовать в теме. Ведь вы ничего рассказать нам не можете.
Но немного зная ваджраяну (а я всё-таки на кое каких учениях и комментариях присутсвовал) могу от себя сакзать, что это секрет Полишинеля. Никаких убедительных обоснований нет.



> не понял откуда такой вывод. у вас садятся и сразу джханы?


У нас сразу начинают и дану и медитацию практиковать. Без всяких мысленных воображений и подношений.



> я уже писал, тем образом, что чтение мантры это практика одновременных метода и мудрости, а не раздельных.


И я вам на это ответил, что одновременно это происходить не может. Только в разные акты сознания. Но в разные акты сознания это и у нас всё практикуется. 
Опять же не вижу реальных доказателств.

----------


## Zom

> одно из двух. или проверяли некорректно, или отсутствуют способности. ведь были и есть проверявшие, для которых сработали.


А где же третий-то пункт, что "всё фигня" -) ? Какие-то проверявшие - это субъективно, чистый вопрос веры. Как и определение "просветлённых" вообще, со стороны, кем-то там.

----------


## Топпер

> дубль два: неверно значит содержит ошибки. так как вы никаких ошибок не указывали, то не неверно, а лишь не преведены обоснования. Действительно, не преведены, но они есть, они вполне логичны и рациоальны, я их знаю, но пересказывать в интернете не могу. Обращайтесь к тем, кто уполномочен.
> 
> по остальному может попозже, время кончилось


Как минимум на одну ошибку я вам указал: ошибку считать, что всё происходит одновременно.
 Акты сознания - разные.
Ну а насчёт природы сознания помимо ккхандх - нет ничего специфически тайного.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Поэтому хотите изучать Хинаяну - вот есть три варианта - либо изучать палийский канон, либо китайский (Агамы), либо санскритский (правда с последним всё сложно - полностью он доступен скорее только для буддологов и учёных - т.е. массовых переводов на какие-либо современные языки с него нет).


Но я так понимаю, что реальная, живая линия передачи сохранилась только в рамках палийского канона?
То есть два других подлежат лишь самостоятельному изучению, и нет учителей, которые дают учение на основе этих хинаянских сутр (в санскритской и китайской версиях)?

----------


## Zom

> Но я так понимаю, что реальная, живая линия передачи сохранилась только в рамках палийского канона?


Судя по всему - да. Санскритская версия (сарвастивада) - с ней всё ясно, она давным-давно канула в небытие. А китайские агамы видимо никто не практиковал в последние века - по крайней мере более-менее активно, несмотря на то, что все сутты были на месте. Во Вьетнаме в середине прошлого века махаянские монахи начали проявлять интерес к этим учениям. Об этом можно почитать тут.

Возможно, до прихода коммунистов, хинаяна практиковалась в южных областях Китая, но это тоже массивного характера, видимо, не носило.

----------

Сергей Хос (01.12.2010)

----------


## Топпер

Похоже, что так.

----------

Сергей Хос (01.12.2010)

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> Вот тоже, кстати, интересный момент насчёт каналов. 
> Ведь дхаммы - это большее постижение реальности, нежели каналы, ибо каналы конструируются из дхамм. Зачем работа с ними? Есть ведь работа с дхаммами.


Не знаю, в этом не разбираюсь.

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> Вы в этом уверены? У Берзина нет пояснений на этот счёт, например, что якобы это всё просто "примерные цифры".


Не примерные, указывают обычно просто "классические" 3, 7, 21, 128 иногда указывают "как можно больше", а вобщем можно исходить самому из своих потребностей.

----------


## Zom

> Не примерные, указывают обычно просто "классические" 3, 7, 21, 128 иногда указывают "как можно больше", а вобщем можно исходить самому из своих потребностей.


То есть совершенно чётко в этом никакого тайного смысла нет, или вы просто не имеете информации? Может есть какие-то авторитетные комментарии, сие поясняющие. Например о том, что 3, 7 и т.д. - это "просто классические цифры", не несущие никакого глубоко смысла.

----------

Raudex (02.12.2010)

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> Мне подсказывают ссылки на тему происхождения буддийской тантры от индуистской.
> ...
> ...


А какие методы в буддизме исключительно буддийские? именно методы а не воззрения или воззрения в контексте практик.

Напоминает когда все наливают воду с чайника как обычно, а кто-то открыл крышку чайника и вылил воду через верхнее отверстие (оно ведь больше чтобы быстрее, хоть и сложнее так в чашку попасть и опаснее можно ошпариться), а ему говорят ой какой не кошерный метод, прям как у тех людей с соседней деревни. Но а вода тем не менее всё-таки вылита, та же цель достигнута.

----------


## Топпер

> А какие методы в буддизме исключительно буддийские? именно методы а не воззрения или воззрения в контексте практик.


Випассана.
До Будды не было.



> Напоминает когда все наливают воду с чайника как обычно, а кто-то открыл крышку чайника и вылил воду через верхнее отверстие (оно ведь больше чтобы быстрее, хоть и сложнее так в чашку попасть и опаснее можно ошпариться), а ему говорят ой какой не кошерный метод, прям как у тех людей с соседней деревни. Но а вода тем не менее всё-таки вылита, та же цель достигнута.


Нет.  :Smilie:  Цель - попить чаю, а не уделать всё вокруг разлитой заваркой. Для того через носик в чашки и наливают  :Smilie:

----------

Леонид Ш (01.12.2010), Шурик Кириллов (01.12.2010)

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> То есть совершенно чётко в этом никакого тайного смысла нет, или вы просто не имеете информации? Может есть какие-то авторитетные комментарии, сие поясняющие. Например о том, что 3, 7 и т.д. - это "просто классические цифры", не несущие никакого глубоко смысла.


Смысл-то им может придаваться символический (например 108 томов учения Будды или 3 Драгоценности и другие вроде есть объяснения), а так в общем для практики чем больше тем лучше либо до достижения результатов)

Есть например такое объяснение:



> Количество повторений
> Шестая часть йоги pечи касается подсчета повтоpений мантpы. Как вы узнаете, что было уже достаточно повторений мантры? В основном, вы должны насчитывать мантpы, пока не достигнете некотоpых обычных духовные сил, и идеально, пока вы не обpетете высшее духовное достижение. Будет ли это хорошим способом?
> Говоря коротко, если вы действительно голодны, вы не прекращаете есть, пока не насытитесь. Подобно этому, если вы планиpуете отпpавиться в Сан-Фpанциско, вы должны ехать пока не преодолеете всего пути. Вы не будете удовлетворены пpойдя лишь половину пути, не так ли? Точно также, когда вы повтоpяете мантpу, вы имеет специальную цель для ума: обретение высшего духовного достижения - состояния Будды. Будет ли мудро продолжать повторять мантру, пока вы не достигнете вашей цели, или по крайней мере, пока вы не получите некоторые ощутимые подтверждения?
> И с научной точки зрения и с обычной, вы должны повтоpить мантpу 100000 pаз для каждого слога сущностной мантpы, перед тем как скажите, что вы завершили практику на личное божество. И это будет минимальным количеством. Напpимеp, мантpа Ваджpасаттвы содеpжит сто слогов. Таким обpазом, если вы выполняете пpактику Ваджpасаттвы, вы должны повтоpить эту мантpу 100*100000 pаз, или 10 миллионов pаз.
> Это является числом повтоpений мантpы выполняемое для главного божества в мандале. В обшиpных садханах, также пpедписываются мантpы для второстепенных божеств в мандале. Если вы делаете 100000 повтоpений мантpы главного божества в мандале, тогда также делайте 10000 повтоpений мантp дpугих божеств. Если вы делаете 10000 повтоpений мантpы главного божества, то делайте 1000 повтоpений мантp дpугих божеств.
> Тpадиционно, из за неизбежно делаемых вами ошибок, при произнесении 100000 повтоpений - добавляется еще 10000 мантp в конце. Если вы повтоpяете мантpу главного божества только 10000, то повтояйте 1000 свеpх того. Если вы повтоpяете одну сотню мантp, то свеpх того еще десять. Вы должны всегда делать так. Это завеpшает учение по ваджpной pецитации.


_Гьялтрул Ринпоче_

----------

Zom (01.12.2010)

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> Випассана.
> До Будды не было.


Если помните ту лекцию д-ра Берзина о йоге, то она там пишет следующее:
(WOLF это вам тоже подарок)



> Важно понимать, что есть много общего у буддизма и индуизма, то есть, есть, можно сказать, паниндийские черты, которые характерны для всех индийских религий.
> Например, если говорить о методах для развития сосредоточенного ума – шаматхи, то есть спокойного и устойчивого состояния ума, то методы есть и в индуизме, и в буддизме. Нельзя сказать, чтобы в буддизме было что-то особенное.
> И даже випассана – исключительно восприимчивое состояние ума, мы можем найти методы её развития и в индуизме, и в буддизме. В буддизме нет, опять же, ничего исключительного.
> И есть другие примеры, я не буду перечислять их все.
> И от чего зависит, будет ли та или иная практика буддийской или индуистской, – зависит в первую очередь от мотивации.
> ...
> ...
> И мы везде обнаружим освобождение от перерождений в сансаре, но что же особенного в учениях Будды? Он сказал, что у нас есть подлинное страдание, истинное страдание, и у этого страдания есть истинные причины, и есть их истинное прекращение, и он указал путь, истинный путь к этому прекращению. И это учение Будды, оно отличается от других учений.
> Итак, сосредоточение, исключительно восприимчивое состояние ума, то есть шаматха и випашьяна – всё это инструменты, которые ведут нас к достижению целей.
> ...


Так что кричать "индуизм, индуизм" (это к Вульфу) неуместно, религия-то из Индии) иначе получится что Чань тоже Индуизм, ведь там и шаматха и випассана, все методы оттуда, откуда же им ещё быть?





> Нет.  Цель - попить чаю, а не уделать всё вокруг разлитой заваркой. Для того через носик в чашки и наливают


Цель была вылить, а чай это всё сансарное  :Smilie:

----------


## Zom

> Так что кричать "индуизм, индуизм" (это к Вульфу) неуместно, религия-то из Индии) иначе получится что Чань тоже Индуизм, ведь там и шаматха и випассана, все методы оттуда, откуда же им ещё быть?


Випассаны (полной) в буддийском понимании нет в индуизме. Никто из индуистов не смог разглядеть патичча-самуппаду и 3 характеристики любого существования. 

Хотя очевидно, что низший (начальный) уровень випассаны в индуизме был - поскольку джхан без хотя бы какого-то уровня випассаны достичь нельзя. Нужно уметь напрямую работать с омрачениями ума - чтобы устранить их грубые формы для вхождения в джханы. А это вряд ли возможно, если человек не умеет распознавать состояния своего ума (что есть випассана). Беда индуистов (а вернее лишь некоторых сект индуизма) в том, что дойдя до джхан они посчитали это конечным освобождением. Выходом из сансары. Прекращением страданий. В суттах Будда сам утверждает, что именно так считал Удакка Рамапутта, дошедший до 8 джханы. То есть дойдя до этих уровней аскеты не стали "работать дальше", изучать сам источник перерождений. А бодхисаттва начал изучать этот источник после достижения джхан. И что он открыл? Он открыл патичча-самуппаду - самое сердце буддизма. Именно в этом принципальное отличие буддизма от некоторых ветвей индуизма, практикующих самадхи.

----------

Леонид Ш (01.12.2010)

----------


## Топпер

> Если помните ту лекцию д-ра Берзина о йоге, то она там пишет следующее:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				И даже випассана – исключительно восприимчивое состояние ума, мы можем найти методы её развития и в индуизме, и в буддизме


Насколько я понимаю, випассана проникла в индуизм позже. Уже после появления Буддизма. Также, как восьмеричный путь йоги у Патанджали появился под влиянием буддийских воззрений.



> Цель была вылить, а чай это всё сансарное


Тогда похоже и цели разные  :Smilie:

----------

Леонид Ш (01.12.2010)

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> Випассаны (полной) в буддийском понимании нет в индуизме. Никто из индуистов не смог разглядеть патичча-самуппаду и 3 характеристики любого существования. 
> 
> Хотя очевидно, что низший (начальный) уровень випассаны в индуизме был - поскольку джхан без хотя бы какого-то уровня випассаны достичь нельзя. Нужно уметь напрямую работать с омрачениями ума - чтобы устранить их грубые формы для вхождения в джханы. А это вряд ли возможно, если человек не умеет распознавать состояния своего ума (что есть випассана). Беда индуистов (а вернее лишь некоторых сект индуизма) в том, что дойдя до джхан они посчитали это конечным освобождением. Выходом из сансары. Прекращением страданий. В суттах Будда сам утверждает, что именно так считал Удакка Рамапутта, дошедший до 8 джханы. То есть дойдя до этих уровней аскеты не стали "работать дальше", изучать сам источник перерождений. А бодхисаттва начал изучать этот источник после достижения джхан. И что он открыл? Он открыл патичча-самуппаду - самое сердце буддизма. Именно в этом принципальное отличие буддизма от некоторых ветвей индуизма, практикующих самадхи.


Ну там вобщем так и говориться: "он объяснил это более глубоким образом, и именно это является особенным для буддизма.", но сам-то метод был (ну вот такой не доделанный, естественно не с буддийским пониманием, но как метод)

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> Насколько я понимаю, випассана проникла в индуизм позже. Уже после появления Буддизма.


Этому есть где-то подтверждение?

----------


## Zom

> Ну там вобщем так и говориться: "он объяснил это более глубоким образом, и именно это является особенным для буддизма.", но сам-то метод был (ну вот такой не доделанный, естественно не с буддийским пониманием, но как метод)


Какой-то метод - _возможно_ - был. Впрочем, быть может и так, что он был не только у индуистов, но и у любых других аскетов и отшельников разных религиозных воззрений в разных частях мира. Просто это естественно, что когда вы отрекаетесь от мира и живёте отшельником, ведя спокойную жизнь, то самадхи может возникнуть спонтанно, как бы само собой. Об этом тоже есть в суттах. Другой вопрос что таких людей обычно единицы и мало кто из них реально понимает что вообще с ними происходит, когда они достигают такого уровня. Скорее всего считают это Любовью Бога, Божества, Духа Местности (нужное подчеркнуть ,). Также они могут ошибочно полагать, что достигли этого благодаря каким-то церемониям, ритуалам, мантрам и т.д., не понимая естественного и подлинного источника происходящих состояний.

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (01.12.2010)

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> Какой-то метод - _возможно_ - был. Впрочем, быть может и так, что он был не только у индуистов, но и у любых других аскетов и отшельников разных религиозных воззрений в разных частях мира. Просто это естественно, что когда вы отрекаетесь от мира и живёте отшельником, ведя спокойную жизнь, то самадхи может возникнуть спонтанно, как бы само собой. Об этом тоже есть в суттах. Другой вопрос что таких людей обычно единицы и мало кто из них реально понимает что вообще с ними происходит, когда они достигают такого уровня. Скорее всего считают это Любовью Бога, Божества, Духа Местности (нужное подчеркнуть ,). Также они могут ошибочно полагать, что достигли этого благодаря каким-то церемониям, ритуалам и т.д., не понимая естественного и подлинного источника происходящих состояний.


Да, вобщем-то об этом и речь.

----------


## Топпер

> Этому есть где-то подтверждение?


Серьёзно я этим вопросом не интересовался. Скорее свои предположения высказал. 
1. У Будды были учители саматхи Алара Калама и Уддака Рамапутта, но не учители випассаны.
2. Йога сутра Патанджали - более позднее произведение. Насчёт заиствований из буддизма - это не моё мнение. Слышал от компетентных товарищей.
3. Брахманизм, в отличие от индуизма был достаточно примитивной религией. Индуизм же, возник в полемике с буддизмом. В частности такое направление, как адвайта.

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (01.12.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (02.12.2010)

----------


## Еше Нинбо

> Вопрос можно несколько изменить. Был ли Будда Шакьямуни махаянистом или хинаянистом? Достиг ли он Пробуждения? Достиг ли он его ради блага всех живых существ? Возвращается ли Будда в этот мир для помощи живым существам? Существует ли в реальности концепция махаяны и хинаяны если честно ответить на поставленные вопросы?


Прошу честно ответить на этот видоизменённый вопрос по теме.

ИМХО:
1. Будда Шакьямуни не был ни махаянистом ни хинаянистом, он был просто Буддой.
2. Будда Шакьямуни достиг пробуждения
3. Он достиг пробуждения ради блага всех живых существ.
4. Будда возвращается в мир для помощи всем живым существам
5. Концепция махаяны и хинаяны не существует в абсолютной реальности. 
Если последователь Будды эгоист, то он хинаянист. Если последователь Будды не делит на моё и твоё, наше и ваше, бескорыстен и думает об интересах всего коллектива, то он махаянист.
Тот, кто говорит плохо о школе тантры - тот хинаянист, поскольку он не думает о других. Тот, кто плохо говорит о тхераваде - хинаянист, поскольку он не думает о последователях Будды школы Тхеравада. Тот, кто плохо говорит о школе чань, тот также хинаянист.То есть подход индивидуальный.
Правильно ли я понял?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Вопрос можно несколько изменить. Был ли Будда Шакьямуни махаянистом или хинаянистом?


То есть, иначе говоря, являются ли сутры махаяны аутентичными, выражают ли они т.наз. "подлинный замысел" Будды? или они приписаны ему недобросовестными последователями?
Вот к чему сводится этот вопрос.

Ясно же, что тут единого мнения у тхеравады и махаяны быть не может, да и не должно, наверное.
И чо тогда спорим?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> 4. Будда возвращается в мир для помощи всем живым существам


А это, простите, как? перерождается что ли?

----------

Леонид Ш (02.12.2010)

----------


## Еше Нинбо

> А это, простите, как? перерождается что ли?


Так. Приходит и всё. Молча

----------


## Еше Нинбо

> То есть, иначе говоря, являются ли сутры махаяны аутентичными, выражают ли они т.наз. "подлинный замысел" Будды? или они приписаны ему недобросовестными последователями?
> Вот к чему сводится этот вопрос.
> 
> Ясно же, что тут единого мнения у тхеравады и махаяны быть не может, да и не должно, наверное.
> И чо тогда спорим?



Аналогично, следуя вашей логике являются ли аутентичными сутры Хинаяны? Вопрос сводится также к этому.
Почему не может быть единого мнения? Может быть. 
Все признают Будду Шакьямуни основателем буддизма, учителем, который почитается всеми школами, следовательно он объединяет все школы.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Почему не может быть единого мнения? Может быть. 
> Все признают Будду Шакьямуни основателем буддизма, учителем, который почитается всеми школами, следовательно он объединяет все школы.


Не, вот если он пришел и сказал: "Вот эти сутры, ребята, мои, а вот те - нет" или наоборот "Все мои" - вот тогда бы и можно было бы рассудить.
А он ведь приходит молча, не говорит ничего, сами, мол,  разбирайтесь.
Такая беда. Вот мы и ругаемся, панимаешь...




> Аналогично, следуя вашей логике являются ли аутентичными сутры Хинаяны? Вопрос сводится также к этому.


Нет, так вопрос вообще не стоит нигде: в махаяне признают аутентичными все сутры и хинаяны тоже. Просто толкование отличается от принятого в тхераваде.

----------


## Еше Нинбо

> Не, вот если он пришел и сказал: "Вот эти сутры, ребята, мои, а вот те - нет" или наоборот "Все мои" - вот тогда бы и можно было бы рассудить.
> А он ведь приходит молча, не говорит ничего, сами, мол,  разбирайтесь.
> Такая беда. Вот мы и ругаемся, панимаешь...
> 
> Нет, так вопрос вообще не стоит нигде: в махаяне признают аутентичными все сутры и хинаяны тоже. Просто толкование отличается от принятого в тхераваде.


Шестой Патриарх не знал букв (иероглифов)...
От сердца к сердцу передаётся. А не от сутры к сутре.

----------


## Raudex

> Тот, кто говорит плохо о школе тантры - тот хинаянист, поскольку он не думает о других. Тот, кто плохо говорит о тхераваде - хинаянист, поскольку он не думает о последователях Будды школы Тхеравада. Тот, кто плохо говорит о школе чань, тот также хинаянист.То есть подход индивидуальный.
> Правильно ли я понял?


Дело в том что на самом то деле ответить не так уж и просто, Вы оперируете махаянскими клише, а в Тхераваде вовсе нет никакого деления на коллесницы, высших и нисших Путей. Тхеравада полагает, что Готама Сакьямуни достиг Просветления, потом принял решение проповедовать, проповедовал, создал Сангху учеников и ушёл в Париниббану. Ученики со слов Будды на первом Соборе создали Палийский Канон. Больше никаких источников Тхеравада авторитетными не считает и практик никаких боле не рекомендует, это касается и Тантры и невербальных методов передачи. Если заняться сопоставлением основных воззрений, то в основном Тхеравада  соответсвует именно Хинаяне - она действительно путь Саваков, Путь индивидуального спасения.
Противопоставление Хинаяны и Махаяны как нисшего высшему, как части целому - отличительная особенность именно Махаяны, для усиления используются такие эмоционально окрашенные понятия как "эгоизм" и "ради блага всех живых существ".
Сама же Тхеравада попросту считает все учения не содержащиеся в Каноне поздними наслоениями и не принимает в расчёт как истинные. То есть мы б и рады вовсе не говорить о Махаяне, как это происходит обычно в 5 странах где Тхеравада - доминирующее Ученье, но в полях более неоднородых, как этот форум, где сталкиваются воззрения разных школ мы не можем вот просто так не обращать внимание на то что она существует, потому что её последователи считают своим долгом продвигать те её воззрения, в которых нашей школе уготовлен удел "частного случая и нисшего пути" в итоге возникают холивары.

----------

Zom (02.12.2010), Леонид Ш (02.12.2010), Сергей Хос (02.12.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (02.12.2010)

----------


## Raudex

> То есть Тхеравада остальные школы буддизма считает ложными, хотя Махаяна признаёт Хинаяну, но считает её ниже Махаяны. Махаяна в этом плане более толерантная.


Вот видите - Вам на помощь пришло отличное слово "толерантность", но если например Махаяну включит в себя как частный случай какое то другое учение, ещё более глобальное, полное понятий которые идут в разрез с Ваши воззрениями, я думаю от вашей толерантности не останется и следа. Повторюсь - для Тхеравады просто *нету* никакой Махаяны.


> То есть Учителя Махаяны по сути правы говоря о Тхераваде как о малой колеснице, Пути Шраваков и Пратьека Будд, но не в ругательном смысле. А  в смысле, что это школа индивидуального освобождения.


Само слово Хинаяна ругательное (достаточно взглянуть в словарь), плюс противопоставление как нисшее высшему уже само по себе унизительно и нет необходимости как то специально ещё доругивать (хотя бывает и поругивают впрямую)


> Но на самом деле все должны начать с себя, с индивидуального освобождения, самопревосхождения. Пока сам не станешь просветлённым вряд ли сможешь по-настоящему действенно оказывать помощь другим. Другие тебя просто даже слушать не будут.


я уже писал несколько десятков страниц выше, что арахант Тхеравады не ставит впрямую целей всех спасать, но самое его состояние уже полезно , так как он Совершенное поле заслуг. Плюс, при наличии соответсвующих способностейон может успешно проповедовать, но для этого в общем то ненужно быть арахантом, просто достаточно хорошо знать Канон и уметь грамотно доводить до людей его содержание.


> А есть ли в Тхераваде такая мысль, что после достижения Просветления адепт должен вернуться в сансару, чтобы помочь своим братьям и сёстрам по сансаре в деле освобождения и достижения Нирваны?


Нет, в Тхераваде считается, что в Сансару невозможно вернутся по определению Ниббаны, просто нет физической возможности вновь родится, поток то угас. Некоторые просветлённые могут сильно продлить свою жизнь, но в бесконечности и безначалии Сансары, в бесконечности количества существ - это теряет практический смысл. Тем более что пока есть в мире Дхамма Будды в виде ПК - каждый может в любой момент начать её практиковать, и что немаловажно - имеет право НЕ практиковать.



> И считают ли последователи Тхеравады, что в каждом человеке, независимо от его национальности, религии, пола и т.д. заложена природа Будды, т.е. потенциальная возможность становления Буддой, высшим просветлённым существом?


Нет, такая концепция в Тхераваде отсутствует. Люди - это люди, будды - будды.

----------

Zom (02.12.2010), Ануруддха (02.12.2010), Леонид Ш (02.12.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (02.12.2010)

----------


## Raudex

> То есть вы в глубине души не считаете последователей других школ буддизма (Махаяна, Парамитаяна, Чань, тантра и т.д.) настоящими буддистами?


Точнее было бы сказать считаем их исповедующими "винегрет" истинных и ложных взглядов, и практикующих много (или не очень много, в зависимости от конкретной под-школы махаяны) бесполезного и зачастую вредного.

----------

Кумо (02.12.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (02.12.2010)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Тхеравада такими подходами вообще старается не баловаться. Это - принципы работы тибетских школ.


В данный момент вроде как решили разобрать уже не подход тхеравады, а подход ваджраяны (в том числе и тибетских школ).
Практика ваджраяны начинается фактически не с визуализаций, тормаи пр., а скорее все же с отречения.




> Не важно каких воззрений придерживаться. Благие дела либо есть, либо нет.


Вы не правы, Топпер. Воззрение в тантре важно. И в чем-то может даже более важно, чем сама практика.




> Т.е. некоторые воззрения ваджраяны не совпадают с парамитаянскими? Тогда это нужно процитировать Вольфу.


Уходите от вопроса. В махаяне используется только одно воззрение? Или все же есть различные? Только прошу не путать методы и воззрение.




> Если это не случайная жертва (которая вообще не приносит каммы), то даже при неправильном воззрении польза будет. И подозреваю, что большая, нежели при правильном воззрении без жертвы.


В тантре случайного как-то мало, если вообще есть. При правильном воззрении польза многократно возрастает.

Простейший пример. Подношения которые ставятся перед изображением или статуей. Если воспринимать как просто изображение или статую, то толк какой будет? Если воспринимать как символ той или иной Драгоценности, а заодно дополнить намерением поднести именно самой Драгоценности - насколько будет это эффективно с точки зрения накопления заслуги? Если воспринимать всё на высшем уровне, то какая будет польза и с точки зрения мудрости?

----------


## Карма Палджор

> И даже более того, мы всегда говорим, что выдёргивать одну составляющую без учёта других - не совсем правильно. Нужно развивать в комплексе.


А зачем тогда рассматривать один или два элемента практики тантры (причем ритуалистические), не учитывая остальных (поведение и воззрение, ну и суть самого ритуала)? Тогда уж лучше быть последовательными

----------


## Карма Палджор

> А вообще на сайте Алексиса Сандерсона (одного из лучших тантрологов современности) лежит его монументальный труд - "Век Шивы - Рост и доминирование шайвизма на протяжении раннего средневековья" (The Saiva Age — The Rise and Dominance of Saivism during the Early Medieval Period)
> http://alexissanderson.com/aboutus.aspx , где все очень подробно описано, каким именно образом махаяна трансформировалась в ваджраяну посредством инкорпорирования индиустских практик. 
> Да и посмотрите на пантеон ануттара-йога тантры, - там одни формы Шивы. Например, Чакрасамвара (главный йидам школы Кагью) - по-другому зовется Ваджра Рудрой, один из главных йидамов школы гелуг - Ямантака - по-другому Ваджра Бхайрава, Махакала - защитник и йидам практически всех школ тибетского буддизма и таких совпадений не перечесть."


Сандерсон - эксперт по буддийской тантре или только по индустскому тантризму? Похоже что второе. А что касается пантеона, так вы опять смотрите на внешнее, не касаясь сути. Тексты с описаниями вам уже приводили. Может всеже соизволите их посмотреть?

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Вы в этом уверены? У Берзина нет пояснений на этот счёт, например, что якобы это всё просто "примерные цифры".


Можно посмотреть тексты собственно тантр и комментариев на них. Там числа не особо прописаны. Хотя иногда говориться про необходимость повторения большого числа мантр. Но как в Ералаше (была одна сцена про мальчика приехавшего из Индии в попавшег ов обычную школу, где ему подкладывали кнопки) должно использовать не только повторение мантр и визуализацию, чтобы всё сработало.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Если же мы постоянно объединяем факторы пути, тогда и сама мантра особо не нужна.


Вы похоже на пути к пониманию дзогчен.  :Smilie: 
Мои поздравления

----------

Артем Тараненко (02.12.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (02.12.2010)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> А почему не публично? Самаи вроде бы не нарушаются рассказом о принципах работы.


В этом случае лучше разбирать досконально все методы, котоыре используются в тантре. включая подношение торма (различные), защитную сферу и пр. Там ведь много всего  :Smilie: 




> Тогда нет оснований говорить о большей эффективности или скорости тантрических методов. Напротив, получается что начинают с более низкого уровня.


Если рассматривать с точки зрения подготовительных практик, то начинают с более простых меотдов. Если рассматривать с точки зрения личности ученика, то начинают с его уровня и способностей.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Филолег,
> Бесполезно здесь что-либо говорить.
> Ведь последователи Тхеравады, как я понял,  считают остальные школы винегретом правильных и ложных взглядов.
> Останемся каждый при своём мнении.
> Оправдываться школе тантры здесь не пристало. Пусть оправдывается Тхеравада за отсутствие Бодхичитты. Но это понятие им, я так понял, ни о чём не говорит. И вообще они считают, что Махаяны нету. Мы для них не настоящие буддисты.
> Их не переубедить, как и нас.


Всё гораздо веселее. ПК ведь тоже можно назвать аутентичным фактически только на основании веры. Но довод не является доказательством сам по себе.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Вы похоже на пути к пониманию дзогчен. 
> Мои поздравления


Блин, да сколько можно палить бханте?

----------

filoleg (02.12.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (02.12.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Филолег,
> Бесполезно здесь что-либо говорить.
> Ведь последователи Тхеравады, как я понял,  считают остальные школы винегретом правильных и ложных взглядов.
> Останемся каждый при своём мнении.
> Оправдываться школе тантры здесь не пристало. Пусть оправдывается Тхеравада за отсутствие Бодхичитты. Но это понятие им, я так понял, ни о чём не говорит. И вообще они считают, что Махаяны нету. Мы для них не настоящие буддисты.
> Их не переубедить, как и нас.


А зачем тему начинали? Ваш холивар, Вы и расхлебывайте. А как разведчик разведчику - фиговый из Вас вербовщик агентов  :Big Grin:

----------

Леонид Ш (02.12.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (02.12.2010)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Блин, да сколько можно палить бханте?


А что делать, если он показывает понимание, вдобавок постепенно приближающееся к дзогчен?

----------


## Raudex

> Оправдываться школе тантры здесь не пристало. Пусть оправдывается Тхеравада за отсутствие Бодхичитты. Но это понятие им, я так понял, ни о чём не говорит. И вообще они считают, что Махаяны нету. Мы для них не настоящие буддисты.
> Их не переубедить, как и нас.


И всё таки не сдержались и сменили тон на резкий и неуважительный. В данном разделе Тхеравада ничего не должна ни лично Вам ни махаяне, а вот махаяне здесь надо оправдывать присутствие понятия бодхичитта. Которое мож при должной дотошности и можно вывести напрямую из пк в виде какого нибудь синонима, но это ни как центральное понятие.

----------


## Еше Нинбо

> И всё таки не сдержались и сменили тон на резкий и неуважительный. В данном разделе Тхеравада ничего не должна ни лично Вам ни махаяне, а вот махаяне здесь надо оправдывать присутствие понятия бодхичитта. Которое мож при должной дотошности и можно вывести напрямую из пк в виде какого нибудь синонима, но это ни как центральное понятие.


Вы же сами ответили, что нет Махаяны для тхеравады и что у нас винегрет в понятиях буддизма. И Бодхичитта не центральное понятие. И Будды нет, он не приходит в Сансару для освобожддения всех живых существ. И Бодхисаттв нет?
Если Тхеравада ничего не должна давайте закроем тему и всё.
Я предлагаю просто тему закрыть без обид. Но если хотите 10 раундов  или 12раундов бокса, пожалуйста. Можно и побоксировать. Тренируемся регулярно.

----------


## Raudex

> Вы же сами ответили, что нет Махаяны для тхеравады и что у нас винегрет в понятиях буддизма. И Бодхичитта не центральное понятие.


Всё верно, я сделал Вам замечание в резкости потому что вы предложили в разделе Тхеравада оправдываться Тхераваде перед тантрой за отсутсвие некой бодхичитты. Ещё не хватало!


> И Будды нет, он не приходит в Сансару для освобождения всех живых существ.


Саммасамбудда является в мир что б открыть Дхамму - способ освобождения от сансары, которым жс если хотят и имеют камму и спаособности - могут воспользоваться. В данный момент времени в сансаре нет Саммасамбудд.


> И Бодхисаттв нет?


Просветлённых бодхисатт конечно нет, Меттея в данный момент не является буддой, а является омрачённым сущетсвом. Ему ещё только предстоит открыть Дхамму вновь, после того как она забудется в мире.


> Если Тхеравада ничего не должна давайте закроем тему и всё.


В этой теме Вы задавали вопросы, если вопросов больше нет, а есть только желание заклеймить тут Тхераваду или унизить - то тогда конечно лучше закрыть.


> Я предлагаю просто тему закрыть без обид.


ну у меян нет прав закрывать эту тему, я не модератор, хотите - закрывайте, но 40 страниц обсуждения вас вообще честно говоря никак не касалось, это продолжение старого спора.


> Но если хотите 10 раундов  или 12раундов бокса, пожалуйста. Можно и побоксировать. Тренируемся регулярно.


Простите боксом не увлекаюсь, запрещено Винаей.

----------


## Ersh

Ув. Еше Нинбо!
Надо заметить, что то, чем Вы сейчас занимаетесь - в сети называется "холивар" - священная война в кавычках. Ее особенностью является то, что начинающий его, заранее навязывает оппоненту дискуссию в неприемлемом для того ключе. Такие дискуссии никогда ничем хорошим для дискутирующих не оканчиваются. Поэтому на Форуме существует правило: http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=12558
Не стоило продолжать тему, особенно учитывая  то, что на протяжении первых пяти страниц она, кажется, была всесторонне объяснена.

----------

Won Soeng (02.12.2010)

----------


## Raudex

> Всё гораздо веселее. ПК ведь тоже можно назвать аутентичным фактически только на основании веры. Но довод не является доказательством сам по себе.


Лично я именно ВЕРЮ в аутентичность ПК, мне не требуется это доказывать, и меня это устраивает.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Я предлагаю просто тему закрыть без обид. Но если хотите 10 раундов  или 12раундов бокса, пожалуйста. Можно и побоксировать. Тренируемся регулярно.


Соглашусь с некоторыми вещами, которые указал Raudex.
Например он прав, что вопрос наличия или отсутствия бодхичитты в том или ином учении, это скорее для другого раздела форума.
Можете конечно попытаться открыть подобную тему в других разделах форума, но она долго не продержится, если пойдет разговор в том же русле с некоторым налетом оскорблений и унижений с двух или более сторон, как было в этой ветке. Буддистов не так много в этом мире, чтобы заниматься взаимными упреками.

Также Raudex прав и в том, что разговор в теме не касался вас и вашего вопроса большую часть времени. А старый спор и есть старый спор. В нем все равно каждый останется при своем мнении, хотя некоторые вопросы всё-таки под конец стали проясняться.

Предлагаю вам самому закрыть эту тему, тем более , что тот кто тему создает, вполне может ее и закрыть.

----------

Raudex (02.12.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (02.12.2010)

----------


## Raudex

> Ув. Еше Нинбо!
> Надо заметить, что то, чем Вы сейчас занимаетесь - в сети называется "холивар" - священная война в кавычках. Ее особенностью является то, что начинающий его, заранее навязывает оппоненту дискуссию в неприемлемом для того ключе. Такие дискуссии никогда ничем хорошим для дискутирующих не оканчиваются. Поэтому на Форуме существует правило: http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=12558
> Не стоило продолжать тему, особенно учитывая  то, что на протяжении первых пяти страниц она, кажется, была всесторонне объяснена.


Спасибо.
Я всё таки прошу не закрывать тему так как в коем то веке получилось симпатичное и конструктивное обсуждение тантры и я с интересом жду его продолжения.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Лично я именно ВЕРЮ в аутентичность ПК, мне не требуется это доказывать, и меня это устраивает.


Мне тоже не требуется доказательств в аутентичности махаяны или ваджраяны.
Хотя несколько лет назад ситуация была другой. Это всё скорее вопросы доверия, а не основания начинать лишнее "кровопролитие". Попытка разобраться без лишней критики всегда полезней, чем забрасывание камнями.

----------

Raudex (02.12.2010), Tong Po (02.12.2010)

----------


## Еше Нинбо

> Всё верно, я сделал Вам замечание в резкости потому что вы предложили в разделе Тхеравада оправдываться Тхераваде перед тантрой за отсутсвие некой бодхичитты. Ещё не хватало!Саммасамбудда является в мир что б открыть Дхамму - способ освобождения от сансары, которым жс если хотят и имеют камму и спаособности - могут воспользоваться. В данный момент времени в сансаре нет Саммасамбудд.Просветлённых бодхисатт конечно нет, Меттея в данный момент не является буддой, а является омрачённым сущетсвом. Ему ещё только предстоит открыть Дхамму вновь, после того как она забудется в мире.В этой теме Вы задавали вопросы, если вопросов больше нет, а есть только желание заклеймить тут Тхераваду или унизить - то тогда конечно лучше закрыть.ну у меян нет прав закрывать эту тему, я не модератор, хотите - закрывайте, но 40 страниц обсуждения вас вообще честно говоря никак не касалось, это продолжение старого спора.Простите боксом не увлекаюсь, запрещено Винаей.


Наверное я погорячился. Извините. 
Но согласитесь обсуждение ушло от темы и перешло на критику школы тантры. Почему школа тантры должна оправдываться, а вы не можете оправдываться. Разве школы тантры ниже школы Тхеравады?

Бодхичитта - это стремление буддиста к достижению состояния Будды ради блага всех живых существ. Это центральная практика в Махаяне.
Вы говорите что какая-то там Бодхичитта. Это тоже резко и сокорбительно для школы Махаяны.
Скажите, друг,  мы последователи Махаяны (школа чань, тантра) настоящие буддисты или винегрет как вы сказали (это разве не резко и неуважительно?)?
Бокс - это образно сказано. Хотя в школе чань приветствуется искусство самообороны. Подчёркиваю, самообороны. 
Тему я начал, чтобы узнать что такое Тхеравада и является ли она хинаяной. 
Судя по вашему ответу она является Хинаяной.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Спасибо.
> Я всё таки прошу не закрывать тему так как в коем то веке получилось симпатичное и конструктивное обсуждение тантры и я с интересом жду его продолжения.


Продолжение с разъяснением текстов и воззрения лучше проводить всё же в другом разделе. Глядишь может и некоторые тексты появятся с вполне нормальными разъяснениями, а не личное мнение.  :Smilie: 
А там глядишь и разъяснение некоторых вопросов с различных точек зрения.

----------


## Еше Нинбо

> Ув. Еше Нинбо!
> Надо заметить, что то, чем Вы сейчас занимаетесь - в сети называется "холивар" - священная война в кавычках. Ее особенностью является то, что начинающий его, заранее навязывает оппоненту дискуссию в неприемлемом для того ключе. Такие дискуссии никогда ничем хорошим для дискутирующих не оканчиваются. Поэтому на Форуме существует правило: http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=12558
> Не стоило продолжать тему, особенно учитывая  то, что на протяжении первых пяти страниц она, кажется, была всесторонне объяснена.


О.к. Я замолкаю.
Это тоже опыт.

----------


## Raudex

> ...Поэтому не пристало (и может ведь еще и к личным обидам привести, что вообще плохо). Вдобавок тема то была о другом


Уже привело, мне обидно, что в нашем разделе отсутствие у нас некоего на наш же взгляд второстепенного и излишнего понятия ставится нам же и в вину. А также оскорбляет тон заявлений.

----------


## Raudex

> Продолжение с разъяснением текстов и воззрения лучше проводить всё же в другом разделе. Глядишь может и некоторые тексты появятся с вполне нормальными разъяснениями, а не личное мнение. 
> А там глядишь и разъяснение некоторых вопросов с различных точек зрения.


Ну это пусть Топпер решит, ему виднее, не перенёс значит были причины.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Уже привело, мне обидно, что в нашем разделе отсутствие у нас некоего на наш же взгляд второстепенного и излишнего понятия ставится нам же и в вину. А также оскорбляет тон заявлений.


Мне обиден сам тон взаимных упреков и наездов. Не только вас (тхеравадинов), но и с вашей стороны. В конфликте всегда участвует по крайней мере два субъекта.

----------


## Ersh

Кстати, в Тхераваде есть понятие "метта" она в чем-то походит на "нашу" бодхичитту, нет?

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Ну это пусть Топпер решит, ему виднее, не перенёс значит были причины.


Топпер сообщал в теме, что все холивары появились в одной теме и в одно время. Чтобы не разбрасываться на три-четыре темы или раздела, всё было здесь. Похоже что пока здесь и затихло.

А если рассматривать скажем практические, мировоззренческие аспекты того или иного направления, то это лучше делать действительно в другом разделе форума. И без лишних эмоций.

----------


## Raudex

> Кстати, в Тхераваде есть понятие "метта" она в чем-то походит на "нашу" бодхичитту, нет?


Так у вас же тоже есть метта - одна из "4 безмерных" - майтрея. Вам наверное будет проще сопоставить.

----------

Ersh (02.12.2010), Александр Владленович Белоусов (02.12.2010)

----------


## Raudex

> Наверное я погорячился. Извините. 
> Но согласитесь обсуждение ушло от темы и перешло на критику школы тантры. Почему школа тантры должна оправдываться, а вы не можете оправдываться. Разве школы тантры ниже школы Тхеравады?
> 
> Бодхичитта - это стремление буддиста к достижению состояния Будды ради блага всех живых существ. Это центральная практика в Махаяне.
> Вы говорите что какая-то там Бодхичитта. Это тоже резко и сокорбительно для школы Махаяны.
> Скажите, друг,  мы последователи Махаяны (школа чань, тантра) настоящие буддисты или винегрет как вы сказали (это разве не резко и неуважительно?)?
> Бокс - это образно сказано. Хотя в школе чань приветствуется искусство самообороны. Подчёркиваю, самообороны. 
> Тему я начал, чтобы узнать что такое Тхеравада и является ли она хинаяной. 
> Судя по вашему ответу она является Хинаяной.


Я не буду отвечать, хотя есть что, но иначе перепалка никогда не остановится.

----------


## Dondhup

"Вы не правы, Топпер. Воззрение в тантре важно. И в чем-то может даже более важно, чем сама практика."
Поддержу. Даже есть текст Три Основы Пути в лини гелуг. Воззрение, Отречение и Бодхичиита - основа практик. Без них в Ваджраяне никак. Без правильного воззрения практика тантры принесет совсем другой результат, примеры были.

----------

Артем Тараненко (02.12.2010)

----------


## Еше Нинбо

Попрошу всех на голосование по этой теме и закрыть её со спокойной душой и без обид. :Wink:

----------


## Ittosai

Ув. Еше Нинбо "Хотя в школе чань приветствуется искусство самообороны. Подчёркиваю, самообороны."  Это Ваша цитата.
Видимо Вы хотели сказать, что в искусстве самообороны приветствуется школа чань.))

----------

Ersh (02.12.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (02.12.2010)

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Повторюсь - для Тхеравады просто *нет* никакой Махаяны.


Верно, Raudex! 

Никакой "Махаяны" как и "Ваджраяны" не существует, это лишь слова-обозначения, ментальные абстракции или проекции ума.

И после этого вы ещё говорите, что отвергаете Махаяну?!  :Smilie:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (02.12.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Попрошу всех на голосование по этой теме и закрыть её со спокойной душой и без обид.


А это Вы совсем зря сделали. Не по-гецульски, а как-то прямо-таки простокинапростоки по-тролльски

----------

filoleg (02.12.2010), Raudex (02.12.2010), Zom (02.12.2010), Леонид Ш (02.12.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (02.12.2010)

----------


## Zom

> Простейший пример. Подношения которые ставятся перед изображением или статуей. Если воспринимать как просто изображение или статую, то толк какой будет? Если воспринимать как символ той или иной Драгоценности, а заодно дополнить намерением поднести именно самой Драгоценности - насколько будет это эффективно с точки зрения накопления заслуги? Если воспринимать всё на высшем уровне, то какая будет польза и с точки зрения мудрости?


С точки зрения мудрости не будет никакой пользы. Поклон статуе - это поклон статуе, и не более того. Да, можно отдать дань уважения Будде, например, таким образом. Но сам Будда опять же говорил, что его нужно уважать не поклонами и цветами, а собственной практикой - вот это истинное уважение.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> С точки зрения мудрости не будет никакой пользы. Поклон статуе - это поклон статуе, и не более того. Да, можно отдать дань уважения Будде, например, таким образом. Но сам Будда опять же говорил, что его нужно уважать не поклонами и цветами, а собственной практикой - вот это истинное уважение.


Опять посмотрели на форму, а не содержание. Без воззрения пользы для мудрости никакой. об этом уже много страниц назад говорилось и постоянно повторяется.

----------

Tong Po (02.12.2010)

----------


## Zom

Да причём тут воззрение. Воззрение можно развивать и без всяких там поклонений статуям. А от того что вкупе с воззрениями вы будете делать поклоны - мудрости ни на грамм не прибавится.

----------


## Михаил Макушев

> Вы не правы, Топпер. Воззрение в тантре важно. И в чем-то может даже более важно, чем сама практика.


Можно вмешаюсь? а то у меня уже деньги на попкорн закончились.

Совершенно согласен относительно воззрения.
Как сказал мне некто, на одном стороннем форуме, когда я спросил (в ответ на его откровенное хамство в мою сторону) - "а собственно позволяет ли подобный подход считать человека буддистом, идущим восьмеричным путем?" на что мне было категорически отвечено, что таки "да", так как все зависит от воззрения.
То есть как я понял, путь, тот который 8-ричный, в рамках данного подхода вообще можно повернуть как угодно, так как все ведь зависит от воззрения...

----------

filoleg (02.12.2010)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Да причём тут воззрение. Воззрение можно развивать и без всяких там поклонений статуям.


Зом.
По вашему благое намерение не порождает никакой благой причины, также как и четыре безмерных? Даже по отношению к возвышенному объекту или его символу? То есть можно бросить книгу из канона на пол и походить по ней, и негативной каммы также не будет ? Или бросить один листок с текстом Учения и сделать те же действия - тоже есть хорошо. Получается в одним случаях хорошо, а в других не хорошо или никакого результата (благого) не будет?

При отработке собственно воззрения обретается мудрость. Если при этом отрабатывается какое-либо действие, то и заслуга от этого действия будет выше. Это кратко то, что хотел сказать.

----------

Tong Po (02.12.2010)

----------


## Zom

> При отработке собственно воззрения обретается мудрость. Если при этом отрабатывается какое-либо действие, то и заслуга от этого действия будет выше. Это кратко то, что хотел сказать.


Мы говорим о том, что якобы поклоняясь статуе можно развить мудрость. Это полная ерунда. Я ещё понимаю, что поклонами можно утвердиться как-то в вере, поскольку в этот момент, например, вы можете памятовать о великих качествах Будды или Дхаммы или Сангхи. Но вера - это не мудрость.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Мы говорим о том, что якобы поклоняясь статуе можно развить мудрость. Это полная ерунда. Я ещё понимаю, что поклонами можно утвердиться как-то в вере, поскольку в этот момент, например, вы можете памятовать о великий качествах Будды или Дхаммы или Сангхи. Но вера - это не мудрость.


Неправильно выразился. Поклоняясь статуе или почитая символ вполне можно получить заслугу. Если при этом отрабатывается воззрение, то развивается и мудрость и заслуга растет несколько больше. Делая простирания (которые вам не очень нравятся) можно также развить некое смирение, веру, уменьшить гордыню и на худой конец немного поработать с телом.

----------

Tong Po (02.12.2010)

----------


## Zom

> Неправильно выразился. Поклоняясь статуе или почитая символ вполне можно получить заслугу. Если при этом отрабатывается воззрение, то развивается и мудрость и заслуга растет несколько больше.


Насчёт поклона с искренним почтением некоторая заслуга (благая камма) может сформироваться. Но точно также это можно сделать и БЕЗ статуи. Потому что практика здесь - памятование о Будде. Это именно практика, с конкретным объектом в уме. Статуя тут вообще ни при чём. Просто воспомогательное средство, которое можно использовать, а можно и не использовать. 

Но это ладно. Мудрости вы никак не разовьёте в данном случае. Ни коим образом. Только веру можете взрастить или упрочить.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Но это ладно. Мудрости вы никак не разовьёте в данном случае. Ни коим образом. Только веру можете взрастить или упрочить.


Это ваше мнение. И в общем-то ошибочное.
Без воззрения мудрость конечно не развивается. Но раз стали разбирать и методы, свойственные тантрам, то тогда давайте уж разбирать и на их основании, а не только на вашем опыте. А практиковать тантру, не имея воззрения, это нонсенс. Даже такой простой метод как простирания. Сами видите, что их можно рассматривать с разных точек зрения и соответственно разным результатам тоже.

----------


## Zom

Много слов - и всё впустую. Причём тут воззрение? Вы знаете что такое мудрость? Объясните для начала, что вы подразумеваете под мудростью. Наверное у вас неправильное понимание этого качества, поэтому и не понимаете о чём я говорю.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Много слов - и всё впустую. Причём тут воззрение? Вы знаете что такое мудрость? Объясните для начала, что вы подразумеваете под мудростью.


Начнем давайте с того, что вы подразумеваете под воззрением. Раз так смело хватаетесь за этот термин. Мы с вами похоже на разных языках разговариваем.




> Наверное у вас неправильное понимание этого качества, поэтому и не понимаете о чём я говорю.


Зом. Ваша гордыня совсем не уместна. Ваше понимание является совершенным?  С вашей точки зрения получается, что если я вас не понимаю, то значит у меня неправильное понимание какого-то качества. А то, что вы не понимаете ни воззрения тантр, ни всех остальных элементов - это значит что у вас правильное понимание ваджраяны? Умерьте свою гордыню и уничижительное отношение к другим, которое уже не раз показывали.

За сим разговор считаю законченным. По крайней мере с вами.

----------


## Zom

> Начнем давайте с того, что вы подразумеваете под воззрением.


Давайте. Очень просто. Правильные воззрения на пали звучит как Самма-Диттхи. И что это такое? Это входит в первый фактор Благородного Восьмеричного Пути. Теперь давайте посмотрим как сам Будда объясняет правильные воззрения.

Для начала обратимся к Маджхима Никае 117. Здесь объясняется что такое правильные воззрения, что такое неправильные воззрения.

Вот здесь объясняются НЕправильные воззрения:

Из всех этих [факторов] Правильные Взгляды являются предшествующим фактором. И каким образом? Вот практикующий распознаёт неправильные взгляды как неправильные взгляды, а правильные взгляды как правильные взгляды. Таков его фактор Правильных Взглядов. 

И что такое *неправильные взгляды*? [Это:] “Нет даров, нет подарков, нет пожертвований. Нет [каммических] результатов хороших или плохих дел. Нет этого мира, нет следующего мира. Нет отца, нет матери, нет спонтанно возникающих (при перерождении) существ. Нет жрецов и отшельников, которые посредством правильной жизни и правильной практики, провозглашают [существование] этого мира и следующего – познав это напрямую и засвидетельствовав для себя самостоятельно”. Это называется неправильными взглядами. 

А здесь - наоборот, правильные:

 “Есть дары, есть подарки, есть пожертвования. Есть [каммические] результаты хороших или плохих дел. Есть этот мир, есть следующий мир. Есть отец и есть мать. Есть спонтанно возникающие (при перерождении) существа. Есть жрецы и отшельники, которые посредством правильной жизни и правильной практики, провозглашают [существование] этого мира и следующего – познав это напрямую и засвидетельствовав для себя самостоятельно”. 

Как видим - все эти правильные воззрения - по сути, это вера. Как раз та самая религиозная вера, против которой тут некоторые выступали. Но, нужно отметить, что это ещё не всё. Правильные воззрения также распространяются на понимание схемы Взаимозависимого Возникновения. А это уже отчасти и мудрость (хотя и наряду с верой). Для этого, например, можно обратиться к Саммадиттхи сутте (МН 109). Или например к Каччаянаготта сутте СН 12.15

Вот это называется Правильными Воззрениями. 




> Зом. Ваша гордыня совсем не уместна. Ваше понимание является совершенным? С вашей точки зрения получается, что если я вас не понимаю, то значит у меня неправильное понимание какого-то качества.


Так вот и давайте - объясните мне теперь что такое мудрость. Посмотрим на ваше объяснение этого термина. И будет понятно тогда, можно ли его развить поклонами статуям, или нельзя ,) Причём, моего личного мнения при этом не потребуется. Я воспользуюсь прямыми цитатами из Канона - как сделал в случае и с объяснениями воззрений.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Да причём тут воззрение. Воззрение можно развивать и без всяких там поклонений статуям. А от того что вкупе с воззрениями вы будете делать поклоны - мудрости ни на грамм не прибавится.


Так статуя - это не объект поклонения, а опора  :Smilie:

----------

Аким Иваныч (02.12.2010), Сергей Хос (02.12.2010)

----------


## Топпер

т.к. благодаря топикстартеру тема сегодня стала проходить в нервных и холиварных тонах, она закрывается и будет частично подчищена.

возможно, в будущем, она вновь будет открыта для конструктивного диалога, подобного вчерашнему.

----------

Ersh (02.12.2010), Neroli (02.12.2010), Raudex (02.12.2010)

----------

